# Past and Present TTCers~ The continuation of IVF 2012 - present!



## MrsC8776

SUPPORTING EACH OTHER UNTIL EVERYONE HAS THEIR BFP! 

Link to previous thread that we broke! :rofl:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...3-w-twins-1-w-triplets-1735.html#post31316149



Spoiler
*May*

*haj624*
4/18 started Lupron. Started stims 5/4, next appt 5/13, trigger 5/14, and ER 5/16! 21 eggs at ER and 12 fertilized! ET 2 on 5/21 OTD 6/4!! 3 :cold: :bfp: on 5/26. Beta #1 5/29 (3+6) 69! beta #2 6/1 152! Beta #3 6/4 456! Beta #4 6/7 1185 :happydance: Scan 6/8 and it's twins!! :pink::blue:

*s08*
Starting stims on 4/29 and May EC 5/10. Baseline testing on 4/27. Trigger 5/8 and ER 5/10! 23 at ER and 16 fertilized! ET 5/15, and OTD 5/24 BFP but low numbers :hugs: 1 :cold: FET in July/August :bfp: 9dpt beta: 231, 12dpt beta: 734

*alscreetch*
IVF/ICSI Start Lupron 4/17. Start stims 5/4. Trigger 5/13 and EC 5/15! 13 eggs at ER and 8 fertilized. ET 5/20. OTD 5/31 BFN :hugs: 1 :cold:

*DancingDiva*
Started meds on 4/21, trigger shot on 4/28, and ER 5/1. 10 eggs at ER, 2 fertilized, ET 5/4 one 8 and one 12 grade A. OTD 5/17. BFN :hugs: 

*mrs stru*
IVF/ICSI started meds 4/20 and stims on 5/8. Scan and trigger on 5/21, and ER 5/23. 5 eggs at ER and ET 2 on 5/25 OTD 6/8. Bfn :hugs: 

*JennyLynn512*
Started stims on 5/13 u/s on 5/23. ER on 5/18. 10 eggs at ER, 7 mature, and 4 fertilized!! ET 3 on 5/30 OTD 6/8! :bfp: 12po! Beta #1 37 Beta #2 178 :happydance: Identical twins!! :pink::pink:

*BlueStorm*
Starting BCP in April with long protocol May IVF. 5/21 u/s, b/w, and stims! Trigger 5/29 and ER 5/31. 17 eggs at ER, 15 mature, and 10 fertilized! Freezing all embies and waiting for FET date. 5 :cold: Appt 6/22 and then PIO on 6/24. FET set for 6/29!! Start PIO 6/24 two put back for FET. :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 299 (8dp6dt) Beta #2 624! U/s on 7/17. It's twins!! :pink::blue:

*missy123*
Trigger shot 5/28 and ER 5/30. 7 eggs at ER, 5 mature, and 3 fertilized. None progressed. :hugs: 

*CozIvf*
FET 5/18. OTD 6/1 :hugs: 

*Toucansofsoda*
IVF #2 and :bfp: :happydance: :yellow::yellow::yellow:

*JDH1982*
Natural BFP in April, mc at 6 weeks :angel:

*Casperelf79*
mc :angel:

*Lisa84*
ER on 5/8 and ET on 5/11. 3 Put back :baby::baby::baby: 5/19 :bfp: :happydance: :yellow::yellow:



*June*

*MJ73*
IVF/ICSI/TESE #2 Date unknown right now. FET 6/10!!! OTD 6/21!! :bfp: 12pdo! :happydance: Beta 6/21

*Daisy83*
Start meds 6/1 and looking at 6/12 for ET. Next scan 6/6, 6/8, and 6/11. ER set for 6/14! 6 eggs collector at ER and 4 fertilized! ET on 6/19 and two put back OTD 7/3! Bfp :angel: 4-5 weeks :hugs:

*drsquid*
IVF in June. Start stims 6/1 and ER 6/11. B/w and scan on 6/8 and 6/9. Trigger 6/11, ER 6/13! 13 eggs at ER, 12 mature, and 11 fertilized! ET 6/18 and 2 put back! 4 :cold: OTD 6/27! :bfp: 6/24 on FRER! :happydance: Beta #1 148, Beta #2 349! Twins! :pink::blue:

*BettyBoof*
IVF in June. ER set for 6/22. 10 eggs at ER and 8 fertilized. ET on 6/27 and two put back. OTD 7/11! :bfp: on 7/3!! :happydance: 7/4 (13dpo) Beta #1 160 Beta #2 1041!! :yellow:

*Tella*
IVF #2, follow up appt on 5/24. Starting meds 5/31. Baseline 6/16. u/s 6/2 and 6/25. ER set for 6/27. 20 eggs at ER and 13 fertilized! 6 embies growing! ET on 7/2. Two put back. OTD 7/10. Bfn :hugs: Follow up 8/1

*tiffttc*
IVF in June. Scan on 6/1 and starting meds. Trigger 6/9 and ER 6/11!! 14 eggs at ER and 6 fertilized!! ET 6/16 and one put back. OTD 6/28! :bfp: on 6/21!! :happydance: 7 week scan on 7/16. Team :blue: Due 3/4! 

*raelynn*
IVF/ICSI/TESE Start BC on 5/28. Baseline on 6/13. Injection training 6/14 and then stims starting 6/16!! B/w and u/s on 6/19 and 6/23. Trigger on 6/27 and ER on 6/29! 15 eggs at ER, 11 mature, and 2 fertilized! ET on 7/2. Two put back and OTD 7/13! bfp 7/11 on FRER. Beta on 7/13 14.8 and beta #2 is 27.2. Beta began to lower :angel: Moved to DIUI and beta confirmed :bfp: on 9/24! :happydance: 

*Hopeful4911*
Start stims 5/24. ER on 6/9, 9 collected, 7 mature, and 7 fertilized!! ET on 6/14 and 2 put back! 4 :cold: OTD 6/25! :bfp: 6/23 :happydance: Beta #1 427!! Beta #2 1125!:pink: 

*Kelly9*
IVF/ICSI #2 Started BC on 5/24, DR on 6/6, looking at starting stims on 6/20, and ER 7/4. Next scan on 6/28 and 6/30. Trigger on 7/3. ER on 7/5!! 14 eggs at ER, 7 mature, and 6 fertilized! ET on 7/10! One put back OTD 7/19 3 :cold: :bfp: on 7/13! :happydance: Beta #1 12dpo 128 Beta #2 14dpo 263! Beta #3 6789! :pink: 

*georx*
IVF in June. Starting stims 5/18. ER 6/16! 11 eggs at ER, 8 mature, and 7 fertilized!! ET 6/19! 2 put back at ET OTD 6/30 :bfp: on home test and then beta #1 360!! :happydance: Twins!! :yellow::yellow:

*Atma*
IVF in June. Started stims on 6/22. Scan and b/w on 6/26. Scan on 6/30. ER set for 7/3. 11 eggs at ER, 8 mature and 5 fertilized! ET on 7/6. Three put back! OTD 7/17! :bfp: 7/15! :happydance: Beta #1 91! 

*noasaint*
Start BC 5/19. Scan on 6/10. ER on 6/22 and ET 6/25. 2 AA transferred. :bfp: 7/6 Beta #1 50.06 :happydance: 

*Mammywannabe*
IVF/ICSI starting in June. One put back 7 :cold: bfn :hugs: 



*July*

*southaspen*
Start BC in May. Start Lupron on 6/16 and scan on 6/26. ER on 7/8! 13 eggs at ER and 11 fertilized! ET 7/13 and two put back! OTD 7/25! :bfp: on 7/21!! :happydance: beta #1 41 (17dpo) beta#2 109(19dpo)!

*ShortyA22*
Start BC in May. Stat Lupron on 6/20. Next appt on 7/2, 7/4, and 7/6. ER 7/9. 13 eggs at ER and 11 fertilized!! ET on 7/15 and two put back. OTD 7/24! bfn :hugs: 

*Jenn76*
IVF in July. Start spray on 6/26. IVF class on 6/28 and down reg check on 7/11. Start stims 7/11 and scan on 7/16. Next scan on 7/21. Trigger on 7/23 and ER on 7/25!! 4 eggs collected at ER and 3 fertilized! ET on 7/30 with two put back :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 at 21dpo 4675! Twins!! :pink::blue: 

*angels2012*
OTD 8/7 bfn :hugs: follow up 8/17 and FET in Oct. 

*TTC with PCOS*
IVF in July. Baseline 7/3. Many follies! Back on 7/16 for a scan. Trigger 7/16 and ER 7/18! 7 eggs at ER, 3 mature, and all 3 fertilized! ET 7/21! :bfp: on 8/3! :happydance: Beta #1 656.4 (16dp3dt)



*August and beyond*

*hopefulmama11*
IVF/ICSI/TESE Starting meds on 7/9. Baseline 7/6. :bfp: :happydance: 

*Irish_eyes*
Started BC 5/8. DR on 7/1 and starting stims on 7/16. ER on 7/30. 2 eggs at ER and 2 fertilized! ET on 8/2 and twon put back. OTD 8/16. Bfn. :hugs: 

*nikifrank*
Bcp on 7/3, lupron 7/20, stims 7/22, trigger 7/31 and ER 8/2. 16 eggs at ER and 11 mature! ET on 8/7 and two put back. OTD 8/17 2 :cold: :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 10dp5dt 344 and beta #2 13dp5dt 1,144

*threebirds*
IVF/ICSI in July. ER on 8/7, one egg at ER, ET on 8/9, and one put back. Bfn :hugs: 

*teapot*
IVF in August. Trigger on 8/4 and ER on 8/6! 10 eggs at ER, 8 mature, and 4 fertilized. ET on 8/11 and two put back. OTD 8/20!! bfn :hugs: 

*ksluice*
Started Lupron 7/11 and starting stims on 7/27.Scan on 8/1 and 8/4. Trigger on 8/6 and ER on 8/8! 29 eggs at ER, 18 mature, and 17 fertilized! One put back. bfn :hugs: 

*Lindsay18*
Started meds 7/30. ER on 8/10. 21 eggs at ER, 18 mature, 14 fertilized, and 10 made it to blast! ET 8/16! Two put back 8 :cold: OTD 8/24! :bfp: :happydance: 8dp6dt Beta #1 102! Beta #2 210 10dpt6dt beta #3 1767 :blue:

*Pink gerbera*
IVF #2 in July/August. 20 follicles and ER on 8/10! 10 eggs at ER, 9 mature, and 6 fertilized! ET on 8/15 and two put back. OTD 8/24! :bfp: :happydance: Twins!! :pink::blue:

*wantbabysoon*
IVF in August. Starting BC with July AF. Start BC 7/5 until 7/25. Injection training class 7/17. Start Lupron 7/21. Start stims on 7/31. Trigger on 8/10 and ER on 8/12! 19 eggs at ER and 12 fertilized! ET on 8/17 and two put back. OTD 8/27! :bfp: :happydance: beta #1 57! beta #2 102! beta #3 220 Twins but sadly one didn't make it. :angel: One still holding on strong! :blue: Baby boy born on 2/5 at 27+1 :happydance: 

*Jacq1980*
9 eggs at ER, 2 fertilized and one put back. bfn :hugs:

*DaisyQ*
IVF in June. Scan appt 6/9. ER on 6/15! 12 eggs at ER, all mature, and 11 fertilized! 3 made it to blast and frozen. 2 came back with normal chromosomes. Doing FET 8/22 and one put back OTD 8/31! :bfp: 8/29 :happydance: Beta #1 89.9 beta #2 206 :blue:

*jchic*
IVF in August. Start estrogen primming on 7/30. Start stoms on 8/11. Scan on 8/16. Trigger on 8/19 and ER on 8/21!! 14 eggs at ER and 10 fertilized!! ET on 8/27 and two put back OTD 9/4! :bfp: on 9/1 :happydance: Beta #1 14dpo 134! Beta #2 245! Twins!! :pink::blue:

*TTB*
IVF#2 and started stims on 5/5. Next scan 5/14, trigger 5/14, and ER 5/16! 9 eggs at ER and 6 fertilized. ET 1 on 5/21 OTD 6/1!! BFP on frer 5/30. Early mc :angel: IVF #3 in Aug/Sept Trigger on 8/28 and ER on 8/30! 6 eggs at ER, 4 mature and 4 fertilized. None progressed. :hugs:

*greekgirl*
ER on 5/9. 7 at collection, 3 fertilized, and ET on 5/11!! OTD 5/25 BFN :hugs: IVF #2 7 Eggs at ER, 5 fertilized and three put back. OTD 9/15. bfn :hugs: 

*almostthere*
IVF in Sept/Oct. Sign papers on 8/1. Start BC on 8/1. SIS on 8/6. HSG on 8/9. All clear. Start Lupron on 8/13. Scan on 8/23. Start stims on 8/26! Trigger on 9/4 and ER on 9/6! 10 eggs at ER and 8 fertilized! ET on 9/11 and one put back. 2 :cold: OTD 9/21! :bfp: 9/18!! 7dpt5dt :happydance: Beta #1 15dpo 238!! Beta #2 21dpo 1941!! :blue: 

*Christie2011*
ER on 9/8. 42 eggs at ER! 33 mature and 25 fertilized! ET on 9/12 and one put back. 6 :cold: OTD 9/25! :bfp: 4dp5dt 9/16 :happydance: Beta #1 985 13dp5dt!

*TwoRdue*
FET 5dt on 9/17! OTD 9/26! :bfp: 9dp5dt :happydance: Beta #1 15dpo 350 Beta #2 18dpo 1000! Beta #3 2705! :yellow: 

*MissAnnabelle*
Start Lupron on 6/18 and ER set for 7/9! Three put back. OTD 7/26! bfp but low beta of 8 :hugs: Starting IVF #2 Bcp on 8/1, lupron 8/20, stims 8/31, trigger on 9/10 and ER on 9/12! 8 mature eggs at ER, 6 fertilized, 2 abnormal and 4 growing embies! ET on 9/15!! Three put back! OTD 9/28! 9/25 :bfp: on FRER 10dp3dt :happydance: Beta #1 308 13dp3dt Beta #2 10/2 1478 17dp3dt! :yellow:

*GettingBroody*
IVF/ICSI 6/19 appt for schedule. BC 7/23 until 9/19. 8/19 start meds. Scan on 9/8 and 9/9. Trigger on 9/9 and ER on 9/11! 8 eggs at ER, 7 mature and 3 fertilized normally. Two put back OTD 9/29! 9/23 :bfp: on FRER 9dp3dt :happydance: :yellow: turned to :pink: 

*Lulu 07*
IVF #1 :angel: IVF #2 Starting stims on 9/1! ER on 9/14! 20 eggs at ER! 12 out of 20 ICSI. The other 8 left for normal fertilization. 9 out of 12 done with ICSI fertilized! ET on 9/16 and two put back. OTD 10/1! :bfp: on 9/23 :happydance: Beta #1 15dpo 312 Beta #2 18dpo 1301 Twins!! :pink::blue: 

*Phantom710*
IVF in September. Scan on 9/13 and ET on 9/21! Two put back! OTD 10/4! 9/26 bfp 5dp5dt :angel: blighted ovum at 6 weeks. :hugs: FET in Jan. ET on 1/11. Two put back. 1/15 :bfp: :happydance: Twins!! :pink::blue: 

*AnnetteCali*
Start meds 5/7 and ER 5/16. 16 eggs at ER, 8 fertilized, ET on 5/21, and OTD 5/30. BFN :hugs: 2 :cold: FET 7/18 and OTD 7/27. Bfn :hugs: IVF #2 in September!! :bfp: :happydance: :blue:

*hiccups*
BW and BC on 8/15. Saline sono on 8/21. start lupron on 8/28 and stims on 9/8! Scan and trigger on 9/17! ER on 9/19! 20 eggs at ER and 10 fertilized! 9 growing strong and ET on 9/24! Two put back and OTD 10/3 bfn. :hugs: 

*notoptimistic*
IVF#1 1 5day blast transfered on 8/13. 13 :cold: OTD 8/24. bfn :hugs: FET soon. Scan on 10/26! FET on 10/31!! Two put back OTD 11/12! :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 17dpo 915! :yellow: 

*AndreaFlorida*
Natural cycle in Nov. Trigger on 11/5! OTD 11/20! bfn :hugs:

*azlissie* 
Starting IVF in July. Appt 6/11. ER 7/6. 8 eggs at ER. ET on 7/9! Three put back. OTD 7/23. Bfn :hugs: 3 :cold: FET in August. Scan on 8/2. FET on 8/8! Three put back. OTD 8/22. bfn :hugs: Going bak to IUI's. FX!! bfn :hugs: IUI soon in Nov! Trigger on 11/8 and IUI on 11/10! :bfp: on 11/21 12dpo :happydance: Beta #1 13dpo 76.2!! Beta #2 17dpo 307!! 

*PollyJo*
Waiting for next cycle to start IVF. Scan on 10/31! Grow follies grow!! Trigger 11/12 and ER on 11/14. No eggs at ER. :hugs:

*michelle01*
IVF #2 in July. Start BC 7/11. Start stims 8/2. Baseline on 8/2. Scan on 8/9. Trigger on 8/12 and ER on 8/14! 10 eggs at ER, 7 mature, and 7 fertilized! ET on 8/19 and two put back. OTD 8/31 bfn :hugs: Starting IVF #3 in October! Start Lupron on 10/24! Start stims on 11/9, scan on 11/15, trigger on 11/20 and ER on 11/22!! 12 eggs at ER, 10 fertilized and 8 growing! 5d ET set for 11/27! Two put back. :bfp: on 12/7 at 10dp5dt! :happydance: OTD 12/10! Beta #1 13dp5dt 610!! Beta #2 15dp5dt 1143! 

*jkhkjnjhb8879*
FET in Dec. OTD 12/30! :bfp: on 12/22 5dp5dt :happydance: Twins! :yellow::yellow:

*Mamali*
Starting down reg with zoladex 2/23 and start stims on 3/18. Trigger on 3/30 and ER on 4/1! 5 eggs at ER! Three put back and OTD 4/19! :bfp: :happydance: :yellow: 

*never2late70*
Start IVF 6/14. Start BC on 7/8. Injection training class 7/20. Baseline on 8/3. Start stims on 8/5 and scan on 8/9. Cycle cancelled and converted to IUI. IUI on 8/11. bfn. On to IVF!! Start BC on 8/26 and stims on 9/26. Trigger 10/5 and ER 10/7! 8 eggs at ER, 5 mature and 3 fertilized! None progressed. :hugs: Next cycle soon and moving to egg donor! ED start stims on 6/7 and ER the week of 6/21! ED had 11 eggs at ER, 8 mature and 4 fertilized!! ET on 6/24! One put back! :bfp: 5dp5dt! Beta on 7/5! :happydance: Beta 261!! 

*BabyOnMyOwn*
Starting BC on 6/16. 6/21 SIS. 6/25 IVF consult. 7/3 b/w and u/s. Start injections on 7/6. 7/15 b/w and u/s. Trigger on 7/15 and ER 7/17! 5 eggs at ER and 3 fertilized! ET on 7/20 and two put back. OTD 7/31. Bfn :hugs: Follow up on 7/31 IVF #2 in September. Scan on 9/12, start stims 9/21, scan on 9/30 and 10/1. Trigger 10/1 and ER 10/3! 11 eggs at ER and 5 fertilized! ET on 10/8! One put back and OTD 10/17 bfn. :hugs: Next cycle in December with DE. Start BC week of 11/11! Start meds 12/10!! Thaw on 1/9, 4 fertilized and growing strong!! ET on 1/12. Two put back OTD 1/23! Bfn :hugs: One :cold: Start meds 4/19 and FET on 5/13. Cycle canceled due to embryo not making the thaw. Thaw on 6/20! All 6 survived the thaw! ET on 6/25! Two put back! :bfp: 5dp5dt!! Beta 7/5! :happydance: Beta 325 @ 15dpo

*MoBaby*
IVF/ICSI #3 in August. BCP's until 8/26 and next scan on 9/9! Start meds on 8/29. Trigger on 9/10 and ER on 9/12! 22 eggs at ER, 19 mature, 15 fertilized but 3 abnormal. 12 growing strong! ET on 9/17! 4 :cold: Two put back OTD 9/26 bfp on FRER beta 5 :angel: :hugs: Scan on 11/8 and FET November 16th! and one put back. OTD 11/30!! bfp on 11/19. Mc on 12/20. :angel: :hugs: Follow up on 2/5. Lining check on 4/8 and FET on 4/20, one put back. Chemical :hugs: FET in July! FET on 7/19! PUPO with twins!! OTD 8/2! :bfp: 5dp6dt!! :happydance: beta @ 11dpo 691 13dpo 2540!! :yellow: 

*Swepakepa3*
Started lupron on 6/22 and 150 units gonal-F on 7/6. US and b/w on 7/14. Trigger on 7/19 and ER 7/21! 9 eggs at ER! 4 fertilized! ET on 7/24! Two put back OTD 8/6 bfp but low beta. :hugs: :angel: Starting IVF #2 soon! ER on 10/18! 11 eggs at ER and 3 fertilized! ET on 10/21! Two put back. OTD 11/2 bfn :hugs: Next cycle in July! ER on 7/18! 16 eggs at ER!! ET on 7/21 two put back. :bfp: :happydance: beta 575!! 

*Stinas*
IVF/ICIS/TESE started meds 7/25. Scan on 8/1. ER set for 8/6. 12 eggs at ER, 10 mature, and 3 fertilized. ET on 8/11 and two put back. OTD 8/20!! 1 :cold: bfn :hugs: Doing FET in October!! Scan on 10/16! Start POI on 10/19 and FET on 10/24! One put back and OTD 11/2. Bfn :hugs: Another Feb/March! Start BCP on 2/13. Start stims on 3/13! ER on 3/23! 15 eggs at ER, 13 mature and 6 fertilized!! ET on 3/29!! Two put back OTD 4/8! :bfp: on 4/4 6dp6dt!! :happydance: Beta #1 @ 10dp6dt 651!! Beta #2 @ 12dp6dt 1773!! Twins!! No HB's at scan. :hugs: :angel::angel: FET 8/21!! Two put back! OTD 8/30!! :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 281!! Beta #2 1375 Scan on 9/12!! Twins!! :pink::blue: 

*Allika*
Start meds 8/19! Trigger 8/29 and ER 8/31!! 21 eggs at ER and 20 fertilized!! :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 53 7dp5dt!

*sekky*
IVF in May. Start burseline on 4/20 and appointment on 5/11! Start stims 5/11. Trigger on 5/23 and ER on 5/25!! 22 eggs at ER and 12 fertilized! Three put back 5/28. Bfn :hugs: Next cycle in September! 18 eggs at ER. Bfn. :hugs: 

*Chris_25*
IVF in September-October. Start meds 9/20! ER 11/13 and ET 11/18! Two put back. OTD 11/27! :bfp::happydance: 


*2014!!*

*SND80*
IVF in Jan! Possible ER on 1/23! 11eggs at ER, 7 fertilized. ET on 1/28!! Two put back! :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 263 at 10dp5dt!! Beta #2 at 13dp5dt 750!!

*bubumaci*
IVF/ICSI in June. Started meds 6/10. Trigger on 6/18 and ER on 6/20!! 14 eggs at ER, 12 mature, and 11 fertilized! ET 6/25 and two put back OTD 7/1! Bfn :hugs: Scan on 7/23 before FET. FET on 7/25! Two put back OTD 7/31. Bfn :hugs: U/S on 8/17 and 8/21. FET on 8/31 and three put back. OTD 9/6 bfn :hugs: IVF #2 Start stims 9/16! Scan on 9/19! Scan on 9/23. Trigger on 9/24 and ER on 9/26! 11 eggs at ER, 10 mature and 7 fertilized! 2 :cold: so far. ET on 10/1 two put back OTD 10/7 bfn :hugs: FET in Oct. BW and US on 10/22. FET 10/31! Two put back. OTD 11/6 bfn :hugs: Follow up on 11/30. Next cycle in Feb. Started meds 2/11 and US on 2/15! Trigger on 2/21 and ER on 2/23!! 23 eggs at ER!! 18 mature, fertilised 15, 10 frozen, 5 being taken to day 5/6! Biopsy on 3/28. BW and US on 4/17. FET on 4/30 and 3 put back. OTD 5/7 bfn :hugs: Appointment 7/3. Start meds 7/19! Trigger 7/28 and ER on 7/30! 12eggs at ER 4 fertilized. Two put back. OTD 8/10. Bfp but numbers dropped. Chemical. :hugs: :angel: Next cycle in December! Start meds on 11/22!! ER on 12/4!! ET on 12/9! Two put back. Two put back. OTD 12/15. Beta # 1 6.8 Beta #2 8.7. Chemical :hugs: :angel: Consult on 1/15. Trigger 2/8 and ER 2/10! 15 Eggs at ER and 9 fertilized!! ET 2/15! Two put back! :bfp: :happydance: Beta #1 at 6dp5dt 27 and Beta # 2 9dp5dt 118!!

*PRAYIN4BABIES*
Trigger on 9/5 and ER on 9/7! 18 eggs at ER and 14 fertilized! ET on 9/13! 3 :cold: OTD 9/21. bfp Beta #1 56!! 8dp6dt Beat #2 155! 10dpt6dt 10/3 :angel: :hugs: Follow up on 10/18. FET next year. Saline sono and biopsy on 12/5. Next cycle in Feb. FET on 2/7 and two put back. OTD 2/16. Bfn :hugs: Follow up on 2/28. Next cycle in April. Start meds on 4/11! Scan on 4/16. ET 4/30 and one put back OTD 5/9!! Bfp Beta #1 10dp6dt 134!! Beta #2 12dp6dt 336!! :blue: MC at 10 weeks :hugs: :angel: Next cycle in Nov-Dec ER 12/4. 6 Frosties and cycle cancelled. FET in Jan!! Waiting on AF for FET! Natural bfp while waiting for FET. MC. :hugs: Waiting for Saline sono. FET on 4/16 two put back!! :bfp: on 4/25!! :happydance: Beta#1 252 at 9dt6dt! 

*honeycheeks*
Start stims 6/4. Trigger 6/18 and ER 6/20! 28 eggs at ER and 23 fertilized! FET on 10/19! Two put back. OTD 11/4. Bfn :hugs: FET first week of March. Bfn :hugs: Next cycle in August 2013! Trigger 9/1 and ER 9/3!! 10 eggs at ER!! 2 put back. OTD 9/18! 3 :cold: BFP Beta #1 143. MMC found at 11 weeks. :angel::hugs: FET on 2/6! Two put back and OTD 2/18! BFP on 7dp5dt!! beta#1: 75, beta#2 300 and beta#3 45. :hugs: :angel: Natural :bfp: on 5/4!!!! :happydance: 

*anmiz86*
IVF in July. Start meds 7/16!! Et 7/30 One put back OTD 8/9. Bfn :hugs: Next cycle in Feb!

*CDysart*
FET in October and two put back! OTD 11/2. BFP. MC. :angel::hugs: FET in Feb! Natural bfp while waiting for FET!! :angel: :hugs: 


*Natural BFP's before IVF*

*lizlemon*
Natural :bfp: while waiting for IVF/ICSI #3 :happydance:

*SmileyKez*
Natural :bfp: before IVF! :happydance:

*blueeyedgirl1*
IVF/ICSI in July or August. Natural :bfp: before IVF! :happydance: 

*MommyMel*
IVF in June. Natural :bfp: 7/17 before IVF! :happydance:

*2have4kids*
IVF in Nov/Dec. Natural bfp 9/24 before IVF. MC at 8w6d :angel: 

*Likklegemz*
Scan on 8/24 and 8/29. Trigger on 8/29 and ER on 8/31. 9 eggs at ER, 8 mature and 8 fertilized but 4 abnormal. 4 embies! ET on 9/5 and one put back. 2:cold: OTD 9/16 bfn :hugs: Follow up on 12/18. FET in May/June 2013 Natural :bfp: :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Yayyy :) :howdy: *first* :) :)
Thank you Heidi!! :kiss:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey!!!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Wow 17350 was our final post, started and ended by MrsC. Almost two years ladies!!! <3 <3 Thanks MrsC for setting this up !!! 

BTW anyone can suggest a better name I'm thinking the likes were because I gave kudos to you MrsC not in favor of the name. Like I said I'm not the creative one on this thread.


----------



## azlissie

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm still open for suggestions on the thread name. :flower:

Thank you Jenn. I'm so glad we have such a great group here and we have all became so close.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hey hey hey!!!! Love that we broke the thread hahaha!!! Still pondering the name..... Hmmmm we want to keep Mrs. C in the name right?


----------



## MrsC8776

No we don't have to do that. I actually just removed that part until we come up with a good name. You ladies just let me know what you think. My brain is too tired to come up with a name. :haha:


----------



## drsquid

hey. so i keep not logging in cause i was so far behind... i guess now it looped back around again =) hope everyone is well


----------



## MrsC8776

Your babies are so cute drs! How have you been? No matter how long its been since you've been on its always nice to hear from everyone.


----------



## drsquid

aww thanks. yours are too. im good. the babies are so good. (well except lila screams if oliver touches her.. yet she spends all her time poking him.. even grabbed his junk once while i was changing him)// how bout yours?


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Dr S! I was just thinking about you wondering if you ever drop in here anymore! lol! Emma screams when Chris invades her space. It seems like she hates him. Your babes are adorable. Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## MrsC8776

Haha! Oh you know... not sleeping, teething and crawling all over me 24/7. They are actually really good though. If we could just get this sleeping thing fixed things would be so much better. I'm a walking zombie after being up all night long every night. Both girls have 5 teeth and working on 2 more.


----------



## Jenn76

My vote goes for MrsC being in the name :)


----------



## drsquid

they both have 2 bottom teeth that they got at the same time as each other. lila has 4 upper teeth coming in at the same time. oliver is working on his left upper tooth. 

mine get so excited when they see each other first thing in the morning (oliver tends to getup earlier). and generally if they arent tired they enjoy each other and play well together. but lila will push or poke oliver and then when he does it back she screams. she likes poking his navel and nipple when i change him in the morning (when he is wearing pjs so he is all unzipped). 

lila crawls and pulls to a stand. oliver can crawl but prefers to scootch on his tush. it is too funny but he gets around pretty well doing it. they both talk a ton, but no definite words. lila mimics really well which can be freaky (she will imitate au revoir when the nanny says it to her). they both clap and wave mostly on command (and say a mangled version of clap).


----------



## MoBaby

Hi drsquid!!! Nice to hear from you!!! :) your twins are adorable!


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, I was so far behind as well, but I wanted to see hoe you all are doing. Drs, so nice see you on here again.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I love that we broke the thread! Hi Everyone!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey, I got it!


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone! Glad to join you guys here again.


----------



## snd80

:hi:

Morning ladies!!!


----------



## Jenn76

:hi: One! Wow, I see congrats are in order! So happy for you!! 

Dr wow four teeth at once! They've been coming in twos for Chris. I hope Lila wasn't in too much pain. Mimicking is so funny, Emma does it too. But she only does it with sounds not words. 

Hi everyone else! Glad to see everyone is finding the new thread! Great to see some old faces back too!


----------



## CDysart

Hey everyone I just wanted to say hi and give a quick update. I'm 6 weeks 6 days today and was supposed to have my first ultrasound at 7 weeks but now it will actually be my second! At 6 weeks I had a massive bleed ( sorry if tmi or to yucky) that completely filled the toilet and several pads pretty quickly. I lost several large clots and it all was accompanied with cramps that were bad enough to take medicine and use a heating pad all night on my stomach. Well needless to say I knew it was over so the next day called the doctors office to see when they would want to check my hcg to make sure it went back to 0 but they said they wanted to do an ultrasound to see what was going on. I went in and told the ultrasound tech that she wouldn't see anything because of the previous night but for some reason I still had hope. Well to my surprise the tech was able to see the sac and then baby and the biggest joy of my life my babies heartbeat for the first time! Well as you can imagine I cried and rejoiced and gave thanks to the good Lord above! The babies Bpm was 105 and I measured exactly 6 weeks 1 day which was right and baby measured .45cm crl! The tech said she could see the bleed and that it was coming from a hemorrhage around the sac. My doctor said these can actually be common and should heal itself and put me on light duty, can't pick up anything heavier than a gallon of milk and on pelvic rest. So far everything seems to be getting better but will know more on Monday. I can't wait to see my baby again he or she is a true miracle in every since of the word! I hope everyone is doing well and will update with personals later.


----------



## MoBaby

How scary that sounds!! I had that same thing happen with one of the fets but they never found a source for bleed. (And the mc was unrelated as I had stopped bleeding at that point). I'm so happy the baby is measuring on target! You will probably bleed again b/c they could still see the bleed but pelvic rest should help. Sch are common. Can't wait for your next update!


----------



## drsquid

Bomo- omg congrats!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Nice to see you Drs :howdy: I asked a few times after you in the old thread, haven't seen you for ..oh, could it be about 9 months? :) :flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girlies!! :hi:

Welcome back DrS & One!! Huge congrats One!! I think you need to change your ticker! :haha:

DrS - the twins are adorable!!

Cd - ohmygod that sounds so scary! I'm so thrilled that all turned out ok. I bet the relief you felt was just unbelievable!!

Snd - sounds like everything is right on track! ER will be here before you know it!! Enjoy your chats with your ovaries!! :rofl:

Bubu - I need to go back and read how your apt went...!

Stinas - so glad your baby girl is doing well! So many little fighters we have on here!


----------



## Stinas

Hey everyone!!!
Yay for a new thread! Love the fact that we broke the other one lol

Hey Dr!!! Twinkies are super cute!!!


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Wow, CD. .. how scary! I can't wait to hear how your next scan goes!

Thank you Drs! I am crazy excited! I still sometimes have a hard time believing this is actually happening. How are you and your little ones doing?


----------



## Likklegemz

Cd, wow that sounds super scary! We had a similar experience at 6 weeks, when the doctors thought I was having an ectopic pregnancy! Thankfully everything turned out fine, and I'm sure that this will be the case for you!

Mobaby, stinas how you both getting on in your pregnancy?

It's great seeing loads of old names back on the thread! Simply amazing how long this has been going and everyone's journeys so far! As for me, well I've got just over three weeks to go! Finish work this Friday, so it's starting to feel more real given that I'm about to start my maternity leave. Packed my hospital bag yesterday, just got to sort out baby's bag now!

Love to all c x xx


----------



## Jenn76

Likkle: So exciting! Could be any day now. Excited to hear what you have. 

CD: Sorry you had a scare but glad to hear the baby is doing great!


----------



## MoBaby

Glucose tolerance test in am.. 3 hours of fun. Not. I think I have to fast for 14 hours beforehand also.. I think it's dumb to tell a pregnant woman to fast that long but that's the rules :(


----------



## Likklegemz

Mobaby, thankfully I've not had to do that test! I don't think I'd cope, and your totally right, it sucks making a pregnant lady fast that long! X x x


----------



## MoBaby

I have to do it because I failed the initial one. I'm bummed but it is what it is.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm so glad everyone is finding their way over! :hugs:

CD~ I'm so glad everything is ok. Sounds very scary though. I'm sure you've had a hard time with it all. Thankfully you got an early scan! 

Likkle~ Not much longer for you!! Are you all ready for LO? 

Mo~ Good luck at the testing. I remember that time like it was yesterday. It wasn't horrible but did suck being on a sugar high with no food in me. The babies went crazy though! :haha:

SND~ I hope things are going well and your ovaries are listening! Not much longer until ER!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks Mrsc! I think so, but I'm sure there's loads that I still need to sort out! I'm sure to find out in a couple of weeks though! :)


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Mo! I think I had to fast 12 hours before and my tests took 4 hours. I guzzled a chocolate milk as soon as they released me. I don't even think I could have walked to my car without it , lol!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Loving the new Thread already <3 Thanks MrsC

Hi Ladies <3


----------



## snd80

Ok girls... tell me if I am loosing it?! :cry:

Yesterday all I did was cry!!!! I mean over everything! I've been terrified over the past few days that this is not going to work, and yesterday I cried so hard and deep as if it had already failed! I swear I felt like I was grieving the loss and I haven't even really gotten started good yet! I feel so alone in my waking life... no one I know has been through any of this and I feel like no one cares or understands. I said horrible things to my real mother and mother (my grandmother who raised me). And I've avoided my best friend for a week. Then I cried even more for feeling guilty for the things I said... my husband thinks I'm hiding something from him but that's not the case!!! 

Is it all the hormones? Did any of you go through this?! Only 2 more days of shots left, so I hope that's all it is. 3rd scan tomorrow, and once again I have a 3 hr. trip there and a 3 hr. trip back home all alone. That doesn't help either.... please tell me I'm not loosing my mind! :nope:


----------



## bubumaci

snd :hugs: it is an unbelievably emotional road that you are on, it is physically, psychologically, emotionally taxing, takes a lot out of you - it is your first IVF, you don't know what you are facing, it is scary, there are no guarantees, you are jabbing yourself, there is a hormonal overflow - and it is just a bit too much for you, so this is how it is coming out. And Sweetie - that is normal!! It is also tough, that you have a 6 hour journey on your own to and from the clinic.

You are not losing your mind - it is all very tough, I think any and all of us that go through this, deserve medals for courage. Please don't feel that you are going nuts - and try to explain to DH that you don't even understand why you are feeling this way .. your body is experiencing something new and it is hard. Ask him to be supportive of you...

:flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Bubu I couldn't have said it any better! :flower:


----------



## azlissie

Snd, I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. The hormone levels you are experiencing are way higher than would happen naturally & our bodies have a very hard time adjusting. I found it easiest to just not talk about it with anyone except the ladies on here - sure, my family knew what I was doing but I kept the details & day-to-day stuff to myself. It's frustrating trying to explain it to people who just don't understand. Have faith in your body & in your doctor & try to keep calm. Good luck!

That is so scary about your bleeding episode, cd! But it's great that you got an early scan & everything is looking good. Fx'd you don't have another scare. 

Stinas, I'm glad to hear both your lo's are right on track! I know it's hard to not worry but I think it makes such a big difference to have the extra ultrasounds & non-stress tests done so they'll be keeping a very close eye on things. 

Bubu, I wish you had gotten some more definite answers at your appt, although I know that just isn't possible. I hope your hubby's new dr can help. I know sometimes here clinics will do trials & offer people free or reduced cycles for participating in a study - do they do anything like that in Germany? It gets to be such a big financial burden on top of the physical & emotional torment. 

MrsC, thanks for starting the new thread!! Your girls are getting so big - I love seeing their pics on FB. Are they still at different stages with sitting, crawling, etc?

Jenn, teething sounds like no fun at all! We're just barely starting that here but no signs of an actual tooth yet. I love seeing your pics also!

Laurie, you're getting so close! You're due in early March? Are you going to take the rest of the school year off or will you have to go back before summer vacation?

Mamali, how's your lo doing? Is he working on a routine?

Mo, how's the rib pain? I'm still guessing girl for you 

Kathy, how are you doing? I'm so glad you've got some great frosties waiting for you!

DrS, your twins are adorable! And they're getting so big. It's great to hear from you!

Likkle, I can't wait to hear if you have a boy or girl! Are you ready for pregnancy to be over? 

Hello to everyone else! I hope you're all doing well. 

AFM, things are going really well. It was very rough leaving Dawson at daycare the first few days but he seems to really like being there & he smiles when we get there in the morning, and he's smiling when I pick him up. I'm finding myself less enthusiastic about my job but I'm sure it will get better as time goes on. I tried Dawson on a different kind of bottle because I was worried about the sitter being able to use his Haberman & the little guy figured it out right away! He can drink 5-6 ozs in about 20-30 min which is a huge improvement & now anyone can feed him without special training  He has finally started sleeping better, too - it took about 2 months after his lip surgery but he's back to sleeping 8-10 hours straight. He's such a happy, funny baby & I love watching him grow & change every day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bubumaci

Hey AZ - your little guy is such a cute munchkin! I am glad to read that you are enjoying him so much! :)

It would seem that there aren't any trials like that that we could partake in. At one point (I think three tries ago) our Dr had mentioned that it would be interesting to do ..... and at that I promptly said - we would be willing to offer ourselves as test subjects, if it were financed by the clinic :) He grinned.

One thing we are doing differently this time - I have ordered the majority of the medicine in France from a pharmacy. Medicine is very expensive in Germany (also because of the tax) and we are going to save approx. 400 EUR (bit more) for the meds I have ordered now - probably will have to order some more, but for the time being - by buying in France. I wish I could have done that from try 1 ... Imagine I could have saved at least 2 KEUR (minimum) if we'd have known this earlier! The financial burden is huge, because we are covering everything ourselves! :(


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: Bubu said it best, this is such an emotional journey that nobody can understand unless they too have gone through it. It really hard for men to understand too and often we feel alone during it. I went to all my appointments alone and felt awful because many others had their DH's at their side. But now that's a distant memory. Praying this all works out for you and one day these feeling are a distant memory for you too! Good luck today! 

Azlissie: Dawson is amazing! Such a strong little man you have! I love your daily pics that you post too! He is sich a loved little boy. Your mom is fantastic too, I can see what a huge support she is to you!


----------



## MoBaby

Rib pain comes and goes.. It was bad Friday but better this weekend. I feel bruised and have a little today. Thanks for asking!

I'm sitting here at my 3 hr test...2 more hours to go! I'm watching a movie.


----------



## GettingBroody

SND - :hugs: :hugs: You are definitely not losing it! Think about how you feel during a bad dose of PMS - I don't know about you but the day before af is due I feel on the verge of tears over the stupidest things and that's caused by natural hormone levels. Now imagine that feeling multiplied 100 times over because of all the extra hormones we put into our system during ivf. To be honest I think it's a miracle any of us are still standing! I was very lucky that my clinic was really close by - if I'd had a 6 hr round trip I think it would've finished me off... My family and close friends all knew exactly what was going on and I found it very easy to share the factual details with them but for emotional stuff it was way easier to come on here and just type. We are all here to listen and we all know exactly what you're going through. You are nearly there so just hang on in there for another small while... Sending loads of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## snd80

:hugs: and thank you girls! These past two days have been better. Yesterday I went to the gym and pelted everything out and felt much better. Today I was so busy with travel I didn't even think much about anything... 

3rd scan today.... ER is set for Thursday! Said looking like 7-10 eggs. Had more but said not to count on the smaller ones. Have to be there at 7:45 that morn, so will have to leave home around 4, but it's hubby's off dialysis day, so he will be with me. Lord, I am so thankful for that!!! Transfer should be either Sunday or Tuesday, depending on what the dr. thinks... It's all becoming real now! Hubby is getting more excited than I am, and that gives me more hope, but still can't help but think about the worst. There was a couple that went in before me, and I was having blood drawn and heard them down the hall talking with the nurses.. from what I gathered they had 2 put back and only one took. Making me think about putting back 3 just to be super sure!!!! Guess we will just have to see...

Anyways, thanks again for being my support group!!!! I appreciate each of you more than you'll ever know!!!! :flower: Seeing all of your precious little ones gives me so much hope!!! I pray that I will be right there with you all soon!!! We have worked so hard to get this far!

Mo- Hope your test went well and your ribs aren't too bad.


----------



## snd80

Bubu- Hope you get sorted out soon... you are such a strong woman from what I've gathered by your signature... I cannot imagine what you've been through and still standing; and here I am pissing and moaning about my little bit of shit! Shame on me!!!! =( Hugs to you sweetie!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Hi ladies!!!

snd - Its a tough process&#8230;.hard not to get emotional. Just keep an open mind and go with the flow!

Mo - I go in Valentines Day for my second one. The wait seriously sucks. I hear all the people complaining about the drink itself, I didn't think the Fruit Punch one tasted bad at all&#8230;.super sweet, but doable!


So i need help finding a super fancy dress for my baby shower&#8230;.in 2 weeks. lol Cant seem to find anything.


----------



## MoBaby

I did fruit punch for the three hour..apparently I didnt get a choice for that one. It wasnt bad; just imagine hawaiian punch sryup. For the 1 hour I did lemon lime and it was okay sprite tasting syrup. I had to do 4 blood draws today b/c they cant leave an IV in for it. I watched a movie so time passed quickly. I felt a little sick about 30 minutes later but then felt fine. I went and ate lunch with DH afterwards. About an hour after lunch my sugar crashed and I felt awful! I ate a granola bar and then felt better. I cant wait for the results. Hopefully I pass with flying colors!

SND: IVF brings on a wall of emotions and top it off with all the drugs. :hugs: Its impossible to go through this process without feeling the way you do. I cant believe your clinic is 3 hours away! Its a full day adventure to get a quick scan. I'd never be able to manage that let not alone!


----------



## bubumaci

Mo, when do you get the results? 

snd :dust::dust::dust: :) :kiss: (oh and please don't think that the things that upset or worry you are any less important than anybody else! Just because one person has had to go through more, doesn't mean that your worries mean less!! It is how you feel and that is what is important, no matter what anybody else has gone through :hugs: )


----------



## MoBaby

I have an appt Thursday am so maybe then.


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: Good luck on Thursday! I hope you have some great blasts to transfer! 

Mo: Congrats on passing your test!


----------



## MoBaby

Yep I passed the glucose tolerance test! No gestational diabetes. I am so relieved. I was really getting worried about failing!


----------



## Stinas

Yay for passing!!!!


----------



## never2late70

Dr!! The babies are so adorable. How are things going?


----------



## michelle01

Hello Ladies!! Yay for a new thread Mrs C :)

Hi One :) How are you doing and how is your little girl??

Hi Drs? Your twins, super cute ;) Sounds like things are going well.

Az - Dawson is so adorable and it does get easier. I hated leaving my kids both times but I just kept telling myself I need to work to give them everything they need!! And the fact he is smiling all the time....good sign ;)

snd - good luck thursday ;) this whole journey is an emotional rollercoaster, so never think you are loosing it!!!

Congrats on passing your test Mo!! What a relief! I couldn't imagine having to go through the three hour test, ugh!! At least its over now.

Jenn, MrsC, Kathy, bubu, Angie, Stinas, Lindsay and everyone else...hope you girls are doing good!!

Both my boys and me are sick :( Darn cold season!! And Friday Tyler is getting tubes in his ears. I know its a simple procedure, but I am still freaking out about it. Everyone who had it for their kids said it was the best thing they did, so I know it will help him, but still, he has to go under anthesia.

On a good note, we are in the midst of planning a trip to Arizona to visit family, then a drive to California to Disney for a few days this summer! Probably just me and the boys with my mom and sister with her kids. My poor hubby said he would be too busy with work and someone needed to stay home with the dogs.  I also think he doesn't want to spend a week with my mom and sister :haha: But I am looking forward to it, not the flying alone with two kids though :wacko:


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi everyone!

How's everyone doing?

Mo yey for passing! I bet that's such a relief!

Stinas how you getting on?

Drs, you little ones are beautiful! Glad things are going well so far

Michelle sorry to hear cold and flu season has hit your little family! Fingers crossed everyone will recover quickly and be back to normal before you know it!

Snd, best of luck for Thursday! Hope everything goes really well and you get a fab fertilisation report. Fx you get a few blasts and frozen ones too!

Buba, I think I've missed your update somewhere! How did you get on at your follow up, have you made any plans?

As, glad your getting on brilliantly with your little guy! He's such a fighter and is stunning!

Hi to everyone else I've missed!

Well two working days left in work and I'm starting to get emotional now! Every day I'm getting gifts and presents of some of the nurses who I work for! I'm amazed at everyone's generosity and how well loved I appear to be! Cried virtually every day! Who knows what state I'll be in come Friday!

Also found out a friend of mine who was due middle of March had her baby 8 weeks early, both are doing well, although her daughter has to stay in for 5 or so weeks. Mad as it sounds, I'm a bit jealous as I want my baby now! That sounds awful doesn't it? Getting rather impatient! Lol!

Did anyone use a TENS machine? Is it worth it? Debating on whether I should hire one or not 

Love to all x x x x


----------



## CDysart

Mo - I'm so glad you passed you deserve to have a stress free end of your pregnancy and enjoy it!

Michelle - your vacation sounds great I hope you all really enjoy it and I'm sure you will be counting the days until summer. I hope you all get feeling better.

Stinas - I hope you found the perfect dress for your baby shower, such a fun and exciting time enjoy it and take lots of photos!

Snd - fingers crossed and a little extra prayer for Thursday, I pray you have a wonderful fertilization report and all goes smoothly!

Bubu - I hope all is well with you and can't wait for you to start again!

As for me, I have bad news. After seeing the heart beat last week we were so happy only to have the rug pulled out from under us at our ultrasound this week. The baby had no heart beat. My dr offered three different options he said I could miscarry naturally take Cytotech or have a D&C. I chose natural as that is what I did with the previous two and started bleeding yesterday. I'm glad it started quickly, only a day after we found out as I didn't want it to linger. My dr thinks I have a clotting disorder and will need to take daily heparin shots in order to maintain a pregnancy. We are planning the blood work we didn't do last time because I became pregnant but if I end up pregnant before the six weeks is up and can do blood work my dr will just automatically start me on the heparin. I'm not sure how much more I can take its hard enough to plan to get pregnant and go into it with your eyes wide open but when you get pregnant for the first time without medical intervention you feel like you've been given a gift and then wonder what you did wrong when it is suddenly snatched away. I know so many of you know how I feel but how do you just keep on pulling up the bootstraps do they ever feel overly stretched and worn out?


----------



## MoBaby

Cd i am so saddened to hear this :( I am so sorry! I know how you feel. It is hard to keep going but I always imagined that someday I would have a beautiful baby at the end of it and everything I went through would make me appreciate my baby that much more. I hope since the mc process started you are able to start ttc quickly (although it doesnt make it any easier). Hopefully you will get pg naturally again. I think chances are great since it did happen. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Likklegemz - Im doing good!! How are you feeling??? What is a TENS machine?

Michelle - awww I'm sorry everyone is getting sick! I feel like everyone around me is getting sick at workI am the sanitizing machine.its in overdrive now lol

CD - oh I'm soooo sorry!!! I will never forget that feeling.it still haunts me at every scan today. Seeing the HB, then all of a sudden its not there anymore, turns into a blur, then your being walked out the back door of the place. I wouldn't wish it upon anyone! 
Im glad they seem to know whats causing it! You have a plan, so just hold onto it to help you go by this hard time. It will happen eventually and when you feel those little kicks, it will all be worth it!!! :hugs::hugs:
Are you on our FB page?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Im so sorry Cd.


----------



## MoBaby

kathy when is your transfer?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Mo....my transfer was canceled once again.....Im pregnant...but from Tuesdays scan they couldnt see anything but my beta have been decent...439.....1273.....and Tuesdays 2130....I didnt want to say anything as I have been cramping alot...Im a wreck and not sure how I feel. Sorry I didnt say anything right away I just wanted to make sure if everything was ok but still dont have any answers.....I only found out last Tuesday...

Hope everyone is well... <3


----------



## MoBaby

OMG CONGRATS!!! that is exciting!!! I didnt mean to "make you tell" but I just saw in your sig transfer was in jan...Well I will pray that everything goes fine! When do you go back for another scan???


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you Mo <3 I go tomorrow.....but Im scared they will find something wrong as they didnt see anything on Tuesday...my numbers are good but they couldnt see anything but a small hole....


----------



## MoBaby

you are still very early on yet. and you just found out so it could have just been super early. PLEASE keep us all updated!!


----------



## Jenn76

OMG Kathy Congrats!!!! That's great news. Hopefully you were too early to see anything. Good luck tomorrow!

CD: I'm so sorry to read your post :hugs: it just isn't fair! I hope your dr is on the right path and next time you have a sticky bean. 

Michelle: Vacay sounds like a great time, I love Disney! Sorry to hear you've been sick! 

Likkle: I have a TENS machine for my back and I've heard they are great for labour but I didn't try it.


----------



## Stinas

OMG Kathy!!!!!!!! Woohooo!!! Your numbers are rising very nicely. I agree with MO&#8230;.you are still early on, so a dot is all they are going to see! OMG keep us updated!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

azlissie said:


> Snd, I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. The hormone levels you are experiencing are way higher than would happen naturally & our bodies have a very hard time adjusting. I found it easiest to just not talk about it with anyone except the ladies on here - sure, my family knew what I was doing but I kept the details & day-to-day stuff to myself. It's frustrating trying to explain it to people who just don't understand. Have faith in your body & in your doctor & try to keep calm. Good luck!
> 
> That is so scary about your bleeding episode, cd! But it's great that you got an early scan & everything is looking good. Fx'd you don't have another scare.
> 
> Stinas, I'm glad to hear both your lo's are right on track! I know it's hard to not worry but I think it makes such a big difference to have the extra ultrasounds & non-stress tests done so they'll be keeping a very close eye on things.
> 
> Bubu, I wish you had gotten some more definite answers at your appt, although I know that just isn't possible. I hope your hubby's new dr can help. I know sometimes here clinics will do trials & offer people free or reduced cycles for participating in a study - do they do anything like that in Germany? It gets to be such a big financial burden on top of the physical & emotional torment.
> 
> MrsC, thanks for starting the new thread!! Your girls are getting so big - I love seeing their pics on FB. Are they still at different stages with sitting, crawling, etc?
> 
> Jenn, teething sounds like no fun at all! We're just barely starting that here but no signs of an actual tooth yet. I love seeing your pics also!
> 
> Laurie, you're getting so close! You're due in early March? Are you going to take the rest of the school year off or will you have to go back before summer vacation?
> 
> Mamali, how's your lo doing? Is he working on a routine?
> 
> Mo, how's the rib pain? I'm still guessing girl for you
> 
> Kathy, how are you doing? I'm so glad you've got some great frosties waiting for you!
> 
> DrS, your twins are adorable! And they're getting so big. It's great to hear from you!
> 
> Likkle, I can't wait to hear if you have a boy or girl! Are you ready for pregnancy to be over?
> 
> Hello to everyone else! I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> AFM, things are going really well. It was very rough leaving Dawson at daycare the first few days but he seems to really like being there & he smiles when we get there in the morning, and he's smiling when I pick him up. I'm finding myself less enthusiastic about my job but I'm sure it will get better as time goes on. I tried Dawson on a different kind of bottle because I was worried about the sitter being able to use his Haberman & the little guy figured it out right away! He can drink 5-6 ozs in about 20-30 min which is a huge improvement & now anyone can feed him without special training  He has finally started sleeping better, too - it took about 2 months after his lip surgery but he's back to sleeping 8-10 hours straight. He's such a happy, funny baby & I love watching him grow & change every day.

You're welcome! They are getting very big. 11 months today! It's exciting and sad all at the same time. the girls are pretty much on the same track right now. Ava is crawling properly now and sitting up by herself. She's just one of those babies that will do things on her own time I guess. Sometimes I watch her and still wonder about somethings but I'm not too worried. 

I'm so glad to hear Dawson is doing so well. He is truly amazing!! When do you guys have to go back for another surgery? 



snd80 said:


> :hugs: and thank you girls! These past two days have been better. Yesterday I went to the gym and pelted everything out and felt much better. Today I was so busy with travel I didn't even think much about anything...
> 
> 3rd scan today.... ER is set for Thursday! Said looking like 7-10 eggs. Had more but said not to count on the smaller ones. Have to be there at 7:45 that morn, so will have to leave home around 4, but it's hubby's off dialysis day, so he will be with me. Lord, I am so thankful for that!!! Transfer should be either Sunday or Tuesday, depending on what the dr. thinks... It's all becoming real now! Hubby is getting more excited than I am, and that gives me more hope, but still can't help but think about the worst. There was a couple that went in before me, and I was having blood drawn and heard them down the hall talking with the nurses.. from what I gathered they had 2 put back and only one took. Making me think about putting back 3 just to be super sure!!!! Guess we will just have to see...
> 
> Anyways, thanks again for being my support group!!!! I appreciate each of you more than you'll ever know!!!! :flower: Seeing all of your precious little ones gives me so much hope!!! I pray that I will be right there with you all soon!!! We have worked so hard to get this far!
> 
> Mo- Hope your test went well and your ribs aren't too bad.

:happydance: Good luck tomorrow!!! I can't wait to hear how it goes. 



MoBaby said:


> Yep I passed the glucose tolerance test! No gestational diabetes. I am so relieved. I was really getting worried about failing!

Great news on passing!! 



michelle01 said:


> Hello Ladies!! Yay for a new thread Mrs C :)
> 
> Hi One :) How are you doing and how is your little girl??
> 
> Hi Drs? Your twins, super cute ;) Sounds like things are going well.
> 
> Az - Dawson is so adorable and it does get easier. I hated leaving my kids both times but I just kept telling myself I need to work to give them everything they need!! And the fact he is smiling all the time....good sign ;)
> 
> snd - good luck thursday ;) this whole journey is an emotional rollercoaster, so never think you are loosing it!!!
> 
> Congrats on passing your test Mo!! What a relief! I couldn't imagine having to go through the three hour test, ugh!! At least its over now.
> 
> Jenn, MrsC, Kathy, bubu, Angie, Stinas, Lindsay and everyone else...hope you girls are doing good!!
> 
> Both my boys and me are sick :( Darn cold season!! And Friday Tyler is getting tubes in his ears. I know its a simple procedure, but I am still freaking out about it. Everyone who had it for their kids said it was the best thing they did, so I know it will help him, but still, he has to go under anthesia.
> 
> On a good note, we are in the midst of planning a trip to Arizona to visit family, then a drive to California to Disney for a few days this summer! Probably just me and the boys with my mom and sister with her kids. My poor hubby said he would be too busy with work and someone needed to stay home with the dogs. I also think he doesn't want to spend a week with my mom and sister :haha: But I am looking forward to it, not the flying alone with two kids though :wacko:

Sorry to hear guys are sick. I hope it passes soon! The trip sounds like it will be a lot of fun. I'm sure Tyler will help out during the flight. :)



CDysart said:


> Mo - I'm so glad you passed you deserve to have a stress free end of your pregnancy and enjoy it!
> 
> Michelle - your vacation sounds great I hope you all really enjoy it and I'm sure you will be counting the days until summer. I hope you all get feeling better.
> 
> Stinas - I hope you found the perfect dress for your baby shower, such a fun and exciting time enjoy it and take lots of photos!
> 
> Snd - fingers crossed and a little extra prayer for Thursday, I pray you have a wonderful fertilization report and all goes smoothly!
> 
> Bubu - I hope all is well with you and can't wait for you to start again!
> 
> As for me, I have bad news. After seeing the heart beat last week we were so happy only to have the rug pulled out from under us at our ultrasound this week. The baby had no heart beat. My dr offered three different options he said I could miscarry naturally take Cytotech or have a D&C. I chose natural as that is what I did with the previous two and started bleeding yesterday. I'm glad it started quickly, only a day after we found out as I didn't want it to linger. My dr thinks I have a clotting disorder and will need to take daily heparin shots in order to maintain a pregnancy. We are planning the blood work we didn't do last time because I became pregnant but if I end up pregnant before the six weeks is up and can do blood work my dr will just automatically start me on the heparin. I'm not sure how much more I can take its hard enough to plan to get pregnant and go into it with your eyes wide open but when you get pregnant for the first time without medical intervention you feel like you've been given a gift and then wonder what you did wrong when it is suddenly snatched away. I know so many of you know how I feel but how do you just keep on pulling up the bootstraps do they ever feel overly stretched and worn out?

I'm so sorry. Life can be so unfair sometimes. We are all here for you. :hugs:



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Hi Mo....my transfer was canceled once again.....Im pregnant...but from Tuesdays scan they couldnt see anything but my beta have been decent...439.....1273.....and Tuesdays 2130....I didnt want to say anything as I have been cramping alot...Im a wreck and not sure how I feel. Sorry I didnt say anything right away I just wanted to make sure if everything was ok but still dont have any answers.....I only found out last Tuesday...
> 
> Hope everyone is well... <3

Congrats!! I'm sure you were just very early for the scan. Please update us tomorrow on how things go!! 

AFM~ The girls are 11 months today! Birthday plans are underway and I can't help but feel a little sad that the time has passed so quickly. Hubby gets home Tuesday morning so thankfully he will be home for their birthday. He said he wouldn't have missed it for anything though. Emma still has an ear infection. Two rounds of two different antibiotics and she still isn't better. I'm taking her for a second opinion on Wednesday, hopefully the ENT will be able to help her. Ear infections and teething are not a good mix! Ava is all over the place now and has started saying her first word. Of all things its "wow.":haha: They are both pulling up on everything in sight ( as well as flushing the toilet :dohh: ). Its crazy how fast they change.


----------



## bubumaci

CD ... I am so so sorry to read your news :( Yes ... I do find that with each disappointment, I question whether or not I can go through it again ... and I do find it harder and harder each time, because I am just not sure I believe any more that I will come home with my rainbow baby. But then there is the other side of the coin, where I just am not ready to give up yet ... not sure where I dig up the strength from, but when it comes down to it, it is there ... Please feel hugged - I really hope that they are able to find out why this is happening and take precautions to stop it happening in the future!! :hugs:

Kathy ...<3 ... Congratulations Sweetie! I cannot imagine a nicer reason, to have a transfer cancelled ;) And totally get why you were keeping it to yourself for the time being! I have no experience myself, but your numbers do sound fantastic and it probably is just really way to early to see anything on the US. <3

snd ... good luck today!! Looking forward to hearing your report :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

No results yet....but I just wanted to say thanks and love u ladies!!!! Always know how to put a smile on my face <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Well not good but not bad....gave me a little glimmer of hope...The doctor today was so perfect in explaining what she thinks....she gave me details and not just come back in 3 days and we shall see....she said that I only tested positive last week......and from then until today is kind of early to see anything.....so she wants to wait three more days ..she was adding up the days in her head and said to her its early......she also wants to see todays numbers....she said my numbers look good ...... so guess we are waiting until Sunday....I wanted to tell all of you but I wanted it to be great news....I just dont get it.


----------



## MoBaby

Really hoping for you!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Well - how far along do you think you are? I think that what the doctor has said sounds promising - that she is working out the days and that your numbers are good and she wants to see today's results. She also says that it is too early to see anything ... I think it all sounds very good Sweetie <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you bubu and mo <3 Im stuck in the middle in regards to how Im feeling....so confused yet there is a small part of me telling myself its early and everything will be ok.....then theres the other side that says nothing has worked out after everything was so promising. I don't know if I have a virus or just nerves but I have had an upset stomach for days and it is really bad...


----------



## MoBaby

Had appt today; I'm kinda pissed after I left. The ob puts the Doppler on my belly and hears swishing around... It clearly isn't baby as I've been hearing it all along and me and dh listen to heartbeat almost daily... It's my aorta or some big vessel as he is right in the center of my belly and tells me I have a sleeping baby and the hr is 125. The baby is usually heard in the lower right or upper right quadrant. Which I know it's fine but I listened yesterday and it was 140 which is what it has been. He didn't even feel or measure my fundal height! He said everything is great see you in 2 weeks. Just annoying because i am paying for these visits and if the dr can't do more than that then there is no reason for me to go every 2 weeks. I can weigh myself, listen and measure my belly at home. Next week I am seeing the ob doing my c section and I've only seen him once but he was very thorough.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Hi Everyone! I think I am writing after almost a year.. How is everyone?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey want!! How is your baby??


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi...just wanted to say it doesn't look good....beta only went up to 2184...they are going to look on Saturday just to check one last time. D&C should be scheduled for next week after my appointment on Saturday.


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy :( I'm so sorry. This breaks my heart. Probably yours more than mine. It's just not fair! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Im sorry! This sucks!

Mo - The nurse looks really quick at my place too&#8230;..its annoying!


----------



## Likklegemz

Kathy and cd, I'm really sorry to hear your news. It's just not fair :( sending you both gentle hugs x x

Stinas a TENS machine is a transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation. A maternity TENS machine consists of a hand-held controller connected by two sets of fine leads to four sticky pads. These are placed on your back - supposed to help early labour 

Sorry it's such a quick one from me, I'm on my ipad and battery is at 3% and about to die

Love to all x x


----------



## drsquid

ack. so far behind again. 

*hugs* to everyone who needs em and thanks to those who gave me comments and congrats to those who are pregoo etc

glad to see so many people. i keep getting distracted.. a very loved coworker died unexpectedly and the funeral was yesterday.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Kathy :( I am desperately sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Kathy~ I'm so sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ How did things go for you today?


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: :cry: I'm so sorry! I really hope your doctor can figure out what is going on. This really sucks, you've already been through so much. It's really not fair. Did they check for ectopic? I hope that isn't what happened. 

Hi Want! How are you?

MrsC: Are you doing a theme for their birthday? I'm trying to start planning too but struggling on what to do. Glad to hear Ava is catching up, it gives me hope for Emma. 

Mobaby: I found my appointments to be a waste of time too. Often I would be there three hours to see my doctor for 5 mins! The nurses always sucked at finding the hb's. Thankfully I was getting frequent scans so I wasn't worried.


----------



## MrsC8776

Jenn~ I am! We are doing a ladybug theme this year. BG twins would be a difficult one. I tried to get a thread started in the twin section about birthday themes but I didn't get many replies. I saw someone did a circus theme for their BG twins though. I think a cute one would be thing 1 and thing 2. I'm sure Emma will catch up. I was worried about Ava for a long time and then all the sudden in the last 5 weeks she has really developed. Pulling herself up, crawling, babbling, and just making so much better eye contact.


----------



## azlissie

Kathy, I am so, so sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. I wish there was something I could do :-(

Cd, I am very sorry for you as well. How heartbreaking to go through those ups and downs so quickly. I hope you can get some answers. 

MrsC, it's crazy that your girls are 11 months old already!! I'm sorry Emma is still fighting the ear infection - what a drag. 

Michelle, the trips sound fun but I would be nervous about flying too. A friend is due March 8 - she lives in LA & I'm on the fence about flying out to see them over spring break. 

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## never2late70

Kathy I am so sorry..:hugs:


----------



## snd80

Kathy and CD- :hugs: and very very very sorry!!! My heart goes out to ya'll!!! :cry:


----------



## snd80

I feel bad about updating on myself after having some bad news from other girls.... :cry:

Anyways, They retrieved 11 eggs and the lab lady called me this morn and said that 7 had fertilized, and I asked how they were and she said "happy as could be"!!! :haha: I've been saying that this was like our craps shoot... all or nothing, so maybe 7 is our lucky #! :happydance: I am BEYOND excited, but know it's still early. I've cramped like a mug and have had so much pressure down there for the past couple of days, but I know in the end it will be worth it!!! Doc asked me to guess how many I thought it'd be, and I said I hoped 10... and when she came in and said 11 I almost cried!!! 

Thank all of you for thinking of me... was gonna get on last night and update, but I got home at 12 and went right to bed, got up at 4 and ate a bowl of cereal and went back to bed. I was exhausted!!!

:hugs: to all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Great report snd!! Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

snd - Great report!! Woohooo! Almost ET time!

MrsC - I never thought about it until now&#8230;.it would be hard to figure out a b/g twin party theme. Maybe I should start from now? lol I am planning on a big bash! I see all these parties at work all the time, so I take bits and parts of it. When I just got into my 2nd tri, there was two 1st birthday parties&#8230;.BOTH twins! Crazy sat morning that was. One mom was friendly, the other was a bit snotty. One was b/b and the other was b/g. The b/g one was upstairs, so I didn't make it up there to see the theme, but now I'm mad lol 
Circus sounds nice&#8230;..but I dk if I would ever do it, I was never a clown person.


----------



## Mamali

Kathy and CD :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:my heart goes out to you.


----------



## GettingBroody

Kathy & CD - I am so so sorry girls :hugs: I can't pretend to understand exactly how ye feel but I can try to imagine... It must be awful :cry: Life is so unfair. I hope ye both get some answers soon. :hugs: 

Mo - sorry you had a bit of a non-apt! I had some of those too, they feel like such a waste of time - especially when you have to take time off work and then wait around for hours before being seen. And when you have to pay for each one!!! : Hope the next dr does a better job! (edit: Congrats on passing the GD test!)

WANT!!!!!! - :hi: so great to hear from you! How are you and Arav? (have I spelt it right?! Aarav?) My little girl ended up being born at 28 weeks so I have often thought of ye and wondered how everything was going... 

Snd - congrats on your 7 embies!!! I hope it is a lucky number for ye! When do you get the next update? Hot water bottle is a must for those cramps. Rest well!!! Sending lots of :dust: to your little embabies!!

Az - delighted to hear that Dawson is getting on so well! Such a cutie!

DrS - so sorry to hear about your co-worker :hugs:

Jenn & MrsC - good luck with the party planning! The ladybug theme sounds very cute :D Here we don't really have themes, we just have birthday parties lol!

Michelle - that sounds daunting but I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine!!!

Mamali - you need a new ticker, lol! That baby is well and trust cooked!!

Likkle - I had intended on renting a tens machine but my little lady was in a bit of a rush so it never happened! A friend of mine used on and said it was great :thumbup:

Hi to everyone I've missed!!

Afm, no real news here. Fia has finally started rolling from her back to tummy! She's been sitting like a pro for ages but had no interest in rolling until this week and now she's doing it constantly! We've been doing baby led weaning for solids since Dec (so no purees, straight onto finger food) and she's loving it. She's still a bit on the petite side so it's very funny to see her shovelling the food in and munching away!


----------



## snd80

GettingBroody said:


> Snd - congrats on your 7 embies!!! I hope it is a lucky number for ye! When do you get the next update? Hot water bottle is a must for those cramps. Rest well!!! Sending lots of :dust: to your little embabies!!

Ty! They are suppost to call me every morning with updates so we'll know if transfer will be Sunday or Tues....


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: 7 is great! Congrats! I hope you get a good update tomorrow. 

MrsC: My cousin did the lady bug theme with her daughter for her first birthday it was really nice. I've decided on Mickey and Minnie Mouse. Couldn't bring myself to do the Thing One, Thing Two theme although I saw many nice ones on Pinterest. 

Broody: I guess every baby gets there when they want to, Emma rolled early because she hated tummy time but she still can't crawl. I'm starting to do finger foods now too but I did do purée first. I was too scared they'd choke on things. So far they are doing well.


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ That is a great report!! Fx they continue to grow strong! 

Stinas~ You have a while to decide on a theme. :winkwink: I'm sure what ever you decide on will be great though! 

Getting~ Let the fun begin on rolling over! Soon you won't be able to change the diaper without her trying to roll away. :haha:

Jenn~ I think that is a really cute idea! In a few years they will be able to tell you what they want so enjoy it now. How is Emma getting around? It took Ava a very long time to crawl as I'm sure you remember. She will get there and if not thats ok too. My dr said that many girls don't crawl. They just go straight to walking! Maybe Emma is just going to walk instead.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dr Squid, Mrs C, MO, So good to see everyone!!!!! Can't believe how far we have come!!!! <3


----------



## snd80

Update on my embabies this morn...

One went abnormal yesterday afternoon... she said it developed and 3rd nuceli? or something... anyways, but said the other 6 were chugging along great! :happydance: She said transfer would be Tues, that she wanted the best 2 she could get! :cloud9:

Still good in my eyes and I'll take it! Starting to get more excited now!!!

Thanks for all the well wishes! You gals are the best! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Sounds very promising snd, sounds great!! FXd for you and some perfect embababies for your transfer :)


----------



## Jenn76

Great news Snd! Can't wait to hear your next update! Hopefully they all make it and you get some frosties! :dust:

MrsC: Emma drags herself everywhere. She's pretty good and does manage to get where she wants to. She can sit herself up and pull herself to standing but she won't move her legs. It's hilarious she'll have her legs almost in the splits and can't figure out to move them together. She also won't walk when holding her hands, she just stands there like they are glued to the floor. It's tough because I can't help comparing her progess to Chris and I know I shouldn't do that. He can walk holding only one of my hands and can stand on his own. He can run holding both hands. Two very different babies.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

snd80-Will you be doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? My 2nd baby was from IVF and he was my one and only surviving blast. I swore up and down I wouldn't get pregnant. And I did :)


----------



## GettingBroody

SND - great report!! :dance: :dust:

ILuv - :hi:


----------



## Likklegemz

Snd that's great news! Keeping everything crossed till Tuesday then it's a different type of fingers crossed!

Love to all, on phone so can't properly catch up and up date

Love gem x x x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hey GettingBroody!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

snd80 said:


> Update on my embabies this morn...
> 
> One went abnormal yesterday afternoon... she said it developed and 3rd nuceli? or something... anyways, but said the other 6 were chugging along great! :happydance: She said transfer would be Tues, that she wanted the best 2 she could get! :cloud9:
> 
> Still good in my eyes and I'll take it! Starting to get more excited now!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes! You gals are the best! :hugs:

Great update!! Tuesday will be here before you know it! 



Jenn76 said:


> Great news Snd! Can't wait to hear your next update! Hopefully they all make it and you get some frosties! :dust:
> 
> MrsC: Emma drags herself everywhere. She's pretty good and does manage to get where she wants to. She can sit herself up and pull herself to standing but she won't move her legs. It's hilarious she'll have her legs almost in the splits and can't figure out to move them together. She also won't walk when holding her hands, she just stands there like they are glued to the floor. It's tough because I can't help comparing her progess to Chris and I know I shouldn't do that. He can walk holding only one of my hands and can stand on his own. He can run holding both hands. Two very different babies.

Sounds like Chris is a little advanced!! It is very hard not to compare. We all say we won't do it but its hard not to. We watch one baby do something and wait for the other to follow but it doesn't happen for a long time, then we start to worry. I think it will always be this way though and its hard to let that go. Emma seems like a very happy little girl and I'm sure very soon she will start developing. Like I mentioned before Ava all the sudden just developed. She just started babbling and pulling herself up. She still doesn't think she can get down though (she can!). I'd guess within the next month or two you will see a big change with your Emma. :hugs: I'm not going to tell you not to worry because I do it too. 

ILuv~ Hey!!! How are you doing? 

To the ladies who have just came back and just joined us or who are not yet on the private Facebook group, would you like to join? If so PM me and I will add you. A few others are able to add you as well. :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Would love the FB page!!!! :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello Ladies, I have started the estrogen tablets for my FET. ET is somewhere in Feb. My FET protocol is also a little different from what it used to be. My doctor has really been going with my body and changing things for what is best for me. I had mild hyperstimulation last time from the FET meds too. So I hope this time would be better. I let the doctor figure things and I have been taking my mind off it. I feel I am in safe hands. Now I just hope the embryos thaw well. I haven't had much luck with FET in my previous tries. I hope this time is different.


----------



## bubumaci

Fingers crossed for you Honey! :hugs:


----------



## snd80

ILuvBabies200 said:


> snd80-Will you be doing a 3 or 5 day transfer? My 2nd baby was from IVF and he was my one and only surviving blast. I swore up and down I wouldn't get pregnant. And I did :)

It will be 5 day transfer. All 6 embabies survived the weekend! :dance: I've got to be there at 11:30 tomorrow. And they're calling for sleet and snow where my clinic is!!! Booo! But we will make it work either day!!

Thanks for all the well wishes and :hugs: to all you fab ladies!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

That's amazing news snd!!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Fantastic news Snd!! Drive safely tomor!

Good luck with getting started again Honey. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Stinas

and - Yay!!! How many are you going to transfer?


----------



## MoBaby

Gl honey getting stated again!!!


----------



## snd80

Stinas said:


> and - Yay!!! How many are you going to transfer?

We're transfering 2! :cloud9:


----------



## snd80

Good luck Honey!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Glad to hear you have started again. Good luck!

Snd: Great that all 6 are going strong! Good luck tomorrow! Drive safe!


----------



## Stinas

SND - Yay!!


----------



## GettingBroody

Good luck today Snd! Will be thinking of you! :dust:


----------



## GettingBroody

Kathy & Cd - hope ye're doing ok :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Getting....I'm ok...in some discomfort but I will get through it once again <3 How is Fia doing?


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - I just don't get it! Im frustrated for you!
Are you going to stay with RMA or go somewhere else next?


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: Assuming you're PUPO now, so congrats!!! :dust:

Kathy: :hugs: When do you see your doctor next?


----------



## Likklegemz

Mrsc

I'd love to join the Facebook group, I check it pretty regularly and it's easier on my phone!

I had a horrible scare last night, baby wasn't really moving, and then I started bleeding! I've never panicked so much in all my life! Cue mad dash to hospital and was put on monitoring and scan. Everything's fine, the doctor seemed to think that I'd probably done too much on the day and to rest and relax, so that's what I've done today. Planning on taking it very easy! Not long to go now! Eek!

Honey, glad to hear from you! And glad you feel ready to start again. I shall be keeping an eye on your progress and hoping that not only do you get your bfp but your baby too.

Snd, that's amazing news! Congrats on being PUPO with twins (I hope the time difference is right!)

Stinas / mo how's your pregnancy progressing!

Love to all, and sending baby :dust: to all those about to start / starting treatment!

Gem x x x x


----------



## MoBaby

Likkle maybe it was your bloody show?? I wonder if baby is coming soon then?

Pregnancy doing well. Nothing major to report. Still have very frequent braxton hicks contractions but not changing my cervix and I had a fetal fibronectin test on saturday which was negative so baby should stay put until at least 32 weeks :) I just want to get past 34.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

It all depends on tomorrows ultrasound results.....they are looking to have me do a d&c....I just don't see the point in it.....I know obviously there was something wrong but I don't want to pay to find out what....I'm just tired of this process already...hate to sound down because its not how I am but I feel as though its all about money....guess I well just have to wait and see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So sorry prayin :( Life is just no fair

Likke-Almost there! Should be anytime now! Could be bloody show maybe??


----------



## Likklegemz

Prayin so sorry to hear the news.

Mo doctor and I didn't think so. Bright red blood and a lack of involvement - seems to think it was a tear near the cervix as baby was fine when placed on monitoring and scan.

Going to keep a closer eye on me again! 

X x x


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this. I know it is no consolation, really I do ... I mean, I couldn't even really call myself pregnant with the chemical pregnancies, and those were already really painful losses (and people telling me, at least you know you can get that far, it is further than before - is true, but doesn't make it any easier) - the loss is devastating - but you *know* that you have some *healthy* embies that are frozen ... and your baby is amongst them :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Kathy :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this. I know it is no consolation, really I do ... I mean, I couldn't even really call myself pregnant with the chemical pregnancies, and those were already really painful losses (and people telling me, at least you know you can get that far, it is further than before - is true, but doesn't make it any easier) - the loss is devastating - but you *know* that you have some *healthy* embies that are frozen ... and your baby is amongst them :hugs:

Thank you Bubu :hugs::hugs: it's funny how much I really hate when people tell me that even though like you said it's true but it doesn't make me feel any better. 

This morning low and behold right smack to the right there was a sac....an empty sac but a sac... and my lining is still thick....go figure....my body seems to hold on to an empty sac yet can't hold onto a sac when there is a viable baby in it. If I don't get my period by Monday I have to go in for a D&C....such BS! :cry:


----------



## GettingBroody

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Prayin :( I so hate this! How far along would you be if you know? Is there any hope per your doctor? I hope you don't need the d&c. People don't understand the full effects of a mc... Sure you got pg but we start making bonds with that baby from the first 2 pink lines. I find most ppl don't understand that. My friends who have had a mc are more understanding. Yeah you can get pg but you wanted this baby! Ppl don't understand what a mc involves either. It's frustrating. I'm sorry :(


----------



## bubumaci

... even with my two chemicals, DH didn't understand - he said "you weren't really pregnant, so why are you getting so upset about it?" ... I find it hard enough with each transfer, where I know that it is fertilised, it could / should be our baby ... but when the betas were positive (low, but positive - not high enough, for a HPT)... well, you girls understand :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Likkle - omg how scary!!!!! I would have freaked out!! Glad everything is ok!!! My heart dropped when I read that!! 
I am doing good. Get to see the twinkies on Friday and sat is my shower! 

Kathy - I'm soooo mad! I just don't understand why...I keep checking back praying for a change for you! 
No one does understand unless they have had a mc. The feeling of being so close then having it snatched away is a feeling I wouldn't wish upon anyone.


----------



## MoBaby

My shower (1 of 3) is Saturday too!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mo...I would be 7 weeks tomorrow....there was nothing in the sac....it was just sitting there...if I don't get my period before Monday they have to do the D&C or my lining can become infected and I don't want to deal with that either....The infection from my last miscarriage was bad enough. I just don't get it. How my body can hold onto something that is empty yet not hold onto a real pregnancy is just frustrating. 

I should be a pro at these surgeries but I'm honestly so dam scared!!! Terrified is more like it....ugghhh!


----------



## MoBaby

Aww :( I wasn't sure b/c unknown you had just gotten a positive recently. I was terrified for my 2nd d&c. I think it was b/c I had issues from my first and also I had a fully formed baby in there. I was scared I was making the wrong decision but it had been 11 days and nothing happened on it's own. I think the more and more one goes through the more terrified things are. :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: :hugs: I was hoping for better news for you. I hope this passes fast for you and you don't have to have a d&c. :hugs: <3 <3

Likkle: Sorry to hear about your scare. Glad they are keeping a close eye on you. Not much longer before your LO is safe and sound in your arms!


----------



## honeycheeks

Kathy, I am so sorry you have to deal with disappointment and loss yet again. I know this is not going to make you feel any better, but I thought I'd let you know. When I had my miscarriage, my doctor said I didn't have to do a D&C. She prescribed me vaginal pills which make you miscarry. I had an incomplete miscarriage for 6 weeks. HB disappeared and I had no bleeding for 6 weeks. With these pills my miscarriage was complete in less than 24 hours. Then they did an u/s on me and I was allowed to go home. I was terrified to death about having a D&C. Maybe you could ask your doctor about it if it is just the surgery that scares you. And my miscarriage wasn't painful at all. The previous natural miscarriages were much much painful where I was doubled up on the bathroom floor and passed out in my tub. TMI !!

I was just catching up on this new thread today.
Cd - I am sorry for your loss too. Sending hugs and love your way.
How unfair life can be to some of us.


----------



## snd80

:hugs: Praying! So sorry for you loss!!! =(

Thank you girls for all the well wishes! You don't know how much I appreciate you all!!!:hugs: We made it safely and transfer went good. They were practically trying to rush us out cause they were closing due to bad weather, but our hotel was a mile away, so we went and checked in and I went right to bed. I am sad to report that we have no frosty babies though... :cry: I was very devastated when they called and told us while we were on the way home. She said they stopped growing, and the one that was still growing was very poor quality. Honestly, I have cried most of the afternoon. Grieving that this may not work, and we have NOTHING to fall back on!!! And we have spent everything we had over the past month, there is NO way we can start over.... maybe I am just extra hormonal, but I can't help myself. They told me bed rest yesterday, today and tomorrow... not to do anything, and it's driving me crazy, and that doesn't help either! haha!

Anyways, back to rest and thanks again. I will catch up again tomorrow. Lots of love to all my lovely sisters!!! :hugs:


----------



## azlissie

Kathy, I am so sorry :-( I was really hoping for a different outcome. I hope you don't have to have surgery - I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now.


----------



## MoBaby

snd just remember its not often women get frosties. I think the fact you had some good ones to transfer is an excellent sign! Rest up and get ready for your BFP!! Fx for you!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Yay for showers!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

snd - I would totally freak out too I were told I had nothing to freeze. But often times you have just a few embryos but really very good ones. I have my fingers crossed that the ones they put back are really thriving. The financial burden is really a lot added to the emotional and hormonal pressures we go through. Lets pray that you never would need any frosties in the first place. Take it easy for a couple of days and feel rested. :hugs:

Mo, Stinas - Enjoy all the attention at your showers.

AFM - I have been feeling a little crazy, fatigued, dizzy, and like I lost my brain, all the at same time. This has been going on for the last 3-4 days and I just blamed it on hormones. Today was particularly bad and I suddenly remembered to do a random glucose test on my glucometer. Holy guacamole - it read 174mg/dL. No wonder I have been feeling cranky crazy. And my ER has put me off metformin this time as she thinks it is probably not necessary. I go in for my next appointment on 3rd Feb. So far so good. The pain in ovaries from cysts has been going away so yay! for that.


----------



## GettingBroody

Snd - congrats on being PUPO with twins!!! That was a good idea to check into a local hotel :thumbup: Sorry you have no frosties but in no way does that reflect upon the quality of the embies you put back... We have no frosties either and in fact only one emby made it to the 3 day transfer (they put back two but the second one hadn't grown in a few hours) And we still got a bfp and a beautiful baby girl at the end of it all... So don't count yourself out just yet!!! :hugs: and :dust:

Uh oh, late for work! Talk later!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kathy-Are you on any progesterone or Estrace? With my IVF in December 2011, we transferred our only 2 embryos and were pg with both. One was a blighted ovum (empty sac) and the other was looking great until my 9 week scan. My doctor refrained from doing a D&C and it was a huge mistake. From the point the baby passed until I finally started bleeding was over 3 weeks. I was on Estrace and PIO which I think held on to the pg. Once I did start bleeding, it literally poured outta me and I had to be rushed to the hospital via ambulance. I just barely got by without a blood transfusion. D&C was done stat. The surgery was easy peasy and the bleeding gone. It was the emotional trauma of the loss that was far worse. 

Hopefully things move quickly for you. I would pick the D&C over going natural because of my experience. So sorry hon :(


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: Congrats on being PUPO! Many of us didn't get any frosties and never needed them. Were the two you transferred blasts? Neither of mine were graded that high and both took so think positive thoughts it can happen to you too! 

Honey: Sorry those hormones are causing you trouble again but glad your ovaries are recovering. Less meds are probably best for you since your body seems to react more to them. Hopefully this will be your last time doing this and your BFP is around the corner. 

Mobaby: Yeah for three showers, little baby Mo will be spoiled I'm sure! How's the nursery coming? Did your furniture arrive? I'm excited to see pics as I know it's going to be beautiful.


----------



## MoBaby

Furniture won't arrive until March! It was a special order from another country. We are cutting it close! We need to decorate the room still and stencil the wall. Then we will be done :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good Morning <3

Thank you everyone for your kind words...means alot to me <3 

I tried to ask for the pill but they are worried about infection since the last miscarriage ended up infecting my uterus (and that took more than a month to fix)....so they just want to take it all out...she said the entire procedure will be just like my retrieval...nothing but 20 minutes tops...so that made me feel a whole lot better! My body does not want to let go of this sac...that's the problem...I am not even spotting...no cramping...absolutely nothing. It's just an empty sac and my beta is not even going down it's in the same spot it was two days ago. That's why they need to do the D&C. I honestly didn't want to go through the entire miscarriage natural....I have had two and it was the worst experience ever!! Just need to get this over with so I can move on...

Mo..post some pictures of your shower <3


----------



## snd80

Jenn76 said:


> Snd: Congrats on being PUPO! Many of us didn't get any frosties and never needed them. Were the two you transferred blasts? Neither of mine were graded that high and both took so think positive thoughts it can happen to you too!

Thank you! She said they were blastocyst? She also said they don't grade embryos, which kinda made me upset cause that's all I've researched.... but it is what it is, so what can I do but just wait. I have decided not to take a pregnancy test at home and just wait til beta day, which is Feb. 7. 

Hope everyone is well and God bless to Kathy during this difficult time!!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

kathy - When I had my MC, i had no cramping, no spotting, nothing! My beta was actually rising! Our bodies can be weird sometimes! 

snd - Don't read into the numbers too much. My first IVF I had perfect highest grade embryos&#8230;.ended up in BFN&#8230;&#8230;.this time around, as well as the one i MC'd, they were grade 3 (5 being highest) embryos, and here I am 6 months with twins. 
Its better they didn't tell you, less stress!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls,

Finally on Facebook! Woop. Can I pick the brains of those ladies who have had their babies already? Is it normal to have period like cramps at this stage? No discharge, or plug but starting to get a bit crampy and a bit constipated! After my scare I'm worrying so wanted some advice before I phone and harass the hospital!

Love to all x x x


----------



## oneof14

likk, I absolutely had period type cramps prior to labor, I believe it absolutely normal. I delivered 5 days before my due date. So excited for you!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Likk-Could be BH contractions. THey felt like cramps to me with my first. By the time I had the boys, I could so tell what everything was. :)


----------



## honeycheeks

kathy, I understand your worry about infection, I hope this time is going to be nothing like the last one, but truly wish that you never had to go through this in the first place. When I MC'd last time my body just didn't let go of the baby. It was almost five weeks after the fetal demise that the doctors found out and my body still had showed all signs of being pregnant. Gladly I didn't have an infection. I wish you a speedy recovery , both physical as well as emotional. For me MC with the pill was quite painless even less painful than my periods normally are and natural MC's were the most horrible pains I have experienced yet.

snd - Congratulations on being PUPO. I too would worry much about embryo grades as long as I don't know. So its better that way. Anyways they would put back embryos which they think wouldn't make it. So good luck with this. I hope they are thriving in there and finding a cozy corner for themselves.


----------



## Jenn76

Likkle: I was on my death bed the week before I got induced so I can't recall any particular pain. I had bronchitis and pink eye, horrible time. Constipation I had through out my pregnancy. Sounds like you are going to go soon! Very exciting!


----------



## snd80

OK! let me just say that I am going NUTS here! I'm so ready for Friday to get here!!!!!!!!!!! This wait is killing me! :cry:


----------



## bubumaci

So.. had my U/S today and .. looks like trigger on Saturday with ER & TESE on Monday... another U/S on Saturday morning to make sure, but he seemed pretty certain. I am praying so hard, that the TESE will make the difference and this is the last time I have to go through all this belly-jabbing and ER *sniff*


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck bubu!! According to my re the sperm from tese makes a world of difference and if we do ivf ever again we would do the tese route also. So pulling for you!!!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Good luck!!! Our twinkies are TESE sperm! Im praying it gives you the same miracles it did for us! 

Had my shower sat! Got TONS of things&#8230;.triples and quadruples of stuff lol Still sifting through the rubble. My Winnie the Pooh theme came out AMAZING!! People were fighting over taking the centerpieces! My cake was crazy. I will try to post pics tonight. 
To all my NJ/NY people&#8230;..stay safe with all this stupid snow! Im sooooo sick of it! DH & I have been out and about, but just be careful!


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas, did you ever try with ejaculate, or was it always TESE for you?

Congrats on a great shower :)
If I ever get there, I doubt that one will be thrown for me ... it's not done over here *sniff* :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

What is Tese? That term is something I've never heard. KNow what ICSI is. That's how I got my middle son.


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Wow sounds like a nice shower, can't wait to see pics! I saw you were tagged in a pic on Saturday was that from your shower? You looked beautiful! Is your nursery ready? What are you doing with it?

Mobaby: Looks like you had a beautiful shower too! Are you doing a bassinet in your room in the beginning? If so no need to worry about the furniture then. Can't wait to see the finished room!

Snd: The wait sucks!!! I admire you for not testing! :dust: :dust:

Bubu: Good Luck sweetheart I truly hope this is your final round until baby number two that is. I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## bubumaci

TESE is testicular sperm extraction. There are various ways of extracting sperm from the testicles - aspirating through the epididymis ... with TESE, they cut the testicular skin, pull the testes out, cut again and extract tissue, from which sperm can then be retrieved. He has been told that he will be in pain and bruised :(


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Jenn!! :hugs: Definitely won't go through this again! If there are any frozen blasts after this, then perhaps, but otherwise, definitely not.
I have put a limit for myself on it all ... of course I am hoping that we won't need any more tries after this one ... but otherwise ... this year is it. I will turn 39 in August - it if is not our journey to become parents, and if we aren't pregnant by the end of the year, then I am stopping.


----------



## snd80

Congrats to Mo and Stinas on showers, bet they were beautiful! Post picts soon!!! )

Bubu- So excited for you hon!!! You _*SO*_ deserve a bfp after being through so many cycles!!! I admire you for your strength!!! I'm only on #1 and about to loose my mind! 

I am really about to loose it girls! I have done nothing but cry for 3 days. The fear of failure is consuming me! All I dream about is trying to come up with the money to try again, and one night someone in my dream told me "you're not even done with the first one yet".... 

Clinic just called... haven't recieved progesterone results from yesterday yet, but said my estridol was over 700, and they like to see 200... I told her about my crying and fear of failure and she said it's all the hormones.. IDK! :cry: Maybe I'll level out soon!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu...all my heart and prayers to you!!!!! I have everything crossed for you <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - :hugs: I can totally understand you needing to set some limits on this whole process but fingers crossed that the tese is the change ye need and your baby is just around the corner... Is this the first time ye've done a cycle with TESE?

SND - :test: lol! Sorry you've been so emotional though. Did the nurse say anything about the significance of the high estradiol or does it not matter too much?

Prayin - how are you?

Mo & Stinas - glad the showers went well!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Mo and stinas hope you had fun with your baby showers. It's not something we do over hear in the uk so I don't have anything to compare to it! Your so lucky though you American ladies it sounds like a lot of fun!

Snd Friday will be hear before you know it! Fingers crossed hun!

Buba hoping that this is the one, that you won't need to go through this again. I'm keeping everything crossed that this is your time.

Praying hope your ok

Love to all you wonderful ladies.

Well as for me, not much to report. I'm an it bored, the house is all sorted and everything so ust waiting for baby's arrival! 5 days to go now! Eek! Getting nervous!


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Getting - yes, it is the first time (and will be the only time ;)) that DH is having TESE done. I am hoping so much, that - since he is going to have it done - that this will make the difference and we will get our miracle baby! <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Getting <3 I feel ok just really sleepy...lol..other than that not a cramp in site! yesterday before I went in for the d&c I started to bleed but they said come right in because they will do it anyway. I was having a hard time breathing when I came out of it but they gave me an asthma treatment and I was good to go! First thing I did was go to my sister in laws and ate everything in site! lol...I was starving! They moved my appointment later in the day because of all the snow and the dr had an emergency with another patient...so I was pushed back.. but I'm ok thank you <3 

How is Ms Fia doing?

Hope everyone is doing well <3 sending xoxoxoxo


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: :hugs: Sorry you had to go through this. Glad you are doing ok. :hugs:

Bubu: This will be your year, you are such an amazing person and I truly believe you will be a mommy. 

Likkle: Wow so close!!! Good luck with your delivery! Can't wait to hear what you have. 

Snd: :hugs: Sorry the hormones are getting to you. The wait for beta is so hard and emotional. Those little beans are snuggling in. :dust:


----------



## azlissie

Kathy, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Take care of yourself!

Bubu, I think the TESE will make a big difference - it sounds miserable for your dh but hopefully he'll heal up fast. Sending you all the positive vibes I can!!

Snd, I know how you feel - I got pretty emotional, too. But it is temporary & things will settle down soon. Good luck on Friday!

Jenn, how are your lo's doing? I loved the video of Chris pushing Emma! He's walking pretty well!

Likkle, I'm sure you must be getting really anxious to meet your lo!! It's great that you're all ready to go. Make sure to let us know boy/girl when you get the chance!

Stinas & Mo, I'm so glad you guys had nice showers. Isn't it fun to see all the cute tiny baby stuff? You're both getting so close!

Michelle, how are your boys doing? Is everyone over being sick?

MrsC, loved the girls' one year pics!! They are so cute 

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, Dawson is doing great! He's getting close to 14lbs & is rolling over really well. I just started him on puréed baby food but he's not all that excited about it. Since his palate is still open the food comes out his nose - it's messy but he doesn't seem too bothered by it. His palate surgery is going to be scheduled for early June - ugh.


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - He has zero in ejaculate. There is a blockage somewhere, so we did TESE before our first round of IVF. We thought the blockage was a cyst he had, but we removed it and still zero. Urologist wanted us to do one more IVF before trying a surgery, which is pretty much like a vasectomy reversal. 
It worked, so we never did the surgery. 
I hope DH is not in as much pain. It sucks having to do it. It looks super gross too.made me gag a bit, but not as bad as when DH had the other surgery and catheter in.that almost made me pass out.
I wish we were closer.I would TOTALLY throw you a shower!!

Jenn - Yes, I was wearing a red dress.that was from my shower. I had a photographer, so when I get the pics from him I will post them on FB. Ill post some here hopefully tom.I have been organizing like a nut and never home, so eventually I will post something lol
Nursery is done.all the furniture is in and set up. I just need to dress the cribs, bought the boy bumper tonight, so maybe ill set them up tom. Ill post pics when its fully finished. 

snd - When can you test?

Kathy - how are you feeling?

Likklegemz - I don't know why everyone does not do showers. Its a nice thing to do to help a first time parent couple. Less stress on having to spend all that money right away. Its nice.

az - He is getting sooooo big! :flower:


----------



## Likklegemz

Stinas

I think the focus tends to be on gifts leaving work (I got a ton of stuff then), the birth which in the past for friends who have had babies we give gifts then and finally christening gifts

Suppose it's just different way of celebrating really! :) your way does seem cool thou! 

Well it's 4 in the morning here and I've not been able to sleep, baby's not very active just really uncomfortable 

Love to all x x x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Bubu-Ouch!!!!! Yea this whole process is no fun!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy, sending you huge hugs Sweetie <3

Thank you girls!
I am so worried that they won't find anything / the quality won't be any better. The first doctor two years ago didn't want to do the TESE, because he said that sometimes DH produces (albeit very little) and sometimes he doesn't, that the risks that they would take tissue where there isn't any sperm is too high ... I don't want him to go through this for nothing ... He is such a champ that he has said he will do it, even though getting cut down there totally freaks him out :cry:
For people with blockages, they say that often they find good sperm in the TESE ... but all the urologists are saying that biologically he is fine and there is no reason for his poor SAs :(

I have thought that there must be a blockage somewhere because (I know .. TMI) ... there doesn't seem to be that much coming out IYKWIM? With previous partners, I seem to remember seeing much more ejaculate.... so in a way I am hopeful that there is some blockage somewhere preventing it all from coming out - but the urologists all say there isn't one ...

Definitely a cultural thing - here we do get stag nights and hen's nights - but it really is only because it has come over the pond ... I think baby showers are a lovely idea - as Likkle says though, I think most the gifting here happens from work / friends just before or just after the birth and christenings.


----------



## honeycheeks

I have ET tomorrow. I am super anxious. Never been so stressed before though I know I should be a pro by now.
Will do personals later.


----------



## MoBaby

Gl honey cheeks! Fx for you!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Honey, good luck tomorrow :) :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## snd80

Good luck honey!!!!


----------



## snd80

Just got the call that my progesterone was 18... kinda low normal. They said they like 15 and above, but I made them call me in some vaginal progesterone to add in the mix.

Now I am really worried!!! :cry: As if my doubts weren't as bad before, now they are really bad!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hey snd, I wouldn't worry about 18 - for all of my 6dp5dt blood tests, my progesterone has been at or around 20 (except in August, when it was 50!) - I think that 18 is fine and if they like 15 and above, then you are perfectly in that range :hugs: When is your beta? :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

18 is fine also I think. Were you not on progesterone before? I thought it was most clinics standard to our you on progesterone. I think mine was 25 this current pregnancy with vaginally progesterone. Clinic was fine with that.


----------



## Jenn76

Good Luck Honey!!!! 

I never had my progesterone tested?! I guess my clinic never thought it was that important. FX for you Snd! Two more days!! 

Azlissie: Ah stupid auto correct doesn't want me to write your name, lol! Corrected it to Allie dies and All issues, WTF?! Food can be tough in any case so I can't imagine how hard it must be for you. Wow June is so close! How will this compare to his last surgery? I'm guessing this will be worse? Poor little Dawson such a trooper! 

Babies are good. Very active and into everything. Baby proofing stage two to begin!


----------



## snd80

Beta is Friday. My clinic wants me to come there for blood work that day since the local hospital I used for Monday's blood work drug their ass in getting my results to them. Said they'd know in 2 hours (not even long enough for me to get back home), so I told them to call my hubby and tell him the news, cause if it's bad I wouldn't want to hear it driving home!

Went on lunch break and picked up my prometrium... got back to work and went and shoved one in as quick as I could!!! :haha: I've been on the PIO shots since ER, and have even been drawing a little extra in it everyday, but must not have been enough.

God, I pray everything is good!!! IDK if I can handle another bad blow... [-o&lt;


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - You guys should start a new trend over there with the showers. Its nice to see all your friends and family together before the baby/babies come. 
Our urologist really went to town when he did DH's TESE. He thinks its a blockage and a production issue. He found a few sperm, but most was in tissue. You just never know until you go in I guess. Totally going to be worth the pain.better knowing than always wondering what they would have found.

Honey - Good luck!!!!

snd - I used to put a little more in the PIO too lol..I don't think it does anything lol


----------



## MoBaby

That makes sense with the pio! But ouch!! I don't think id be willing to drive 3 hrs each way for a beta.. Seems a little crazy! Maybe there is a better place locally? Fx for you! Two days!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hmmm - but I always thought that friends and / family organised the baby shower for the new Mother? Can't really organise one for myself :lol: I was thinking of organising one for my SIL - but the timing was never right. Did a lot of shopping for baby nephew while I was in Orlando in November.
I think it is a lovely tradition to have them and would be over the moon if it were to happen. ... but, as always, counting my eggs too early - need to get pregnant first :lol:

I've been doing some hypnotherapy every day. Originally, I had looked at the website because a lady on BnB had written about a pain-free, fear-free birth using natal hypnotherapy. While looking at the website, I found that there are CDs / MP3s not only for birthing, but also for general relaxation when TTC and for IVF (also for twin pregnancies / births etc.) - so I purchased the IVF one. There are three different tracks; an introduction, a pre-embryo transfer and a post-embryo transfer - so since I started the treatment, I have been listening to the second one. No idea whether it works or not, but it is great for getting half an hour's relaxation in there (and I am really deeply relaxed) and I guess it doesn't hurt. I think I have been sleeping better ...
Time is flying, can't believe - if all goes well - that I will be triggering Saturday night...

Oh ... booked flights to come over to the US again on Easter Sunday :) Visiting folks in Orlando again, with a weekend trip to Miami planned in the middle :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Progesterone is fine!! With my son, it was only 15 and I freaked out. Was on shots with him. Then with my last boy, it stayed at around 22 until I switched from shots to suppositories at 14 weeks. All was well... Hope beta is good! You aren't going to test first at home??


----------



## snd80

Not testing at home. Thought about buying one yesterday, but I held my ground and didn't... I guess what is really freaking me out is that I have NO symptoms!!! My boobs are sore and I've had cramping, but I know it's from the progesterone! Tomorrow will tell the tail though!!!!! Hubby said he's not gonna tell me anything til we both get home together so we can talk about results either way (he has dialysis tomorrow)... that's gonna make that 3 hr drive home worse!!! But still I'd rather him know first.


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: Sending you tons of :dust: :dust: Good Luck tomorrow!!!! So when will you see DH? As soon as you get home? Don't worry about the symptoms I didn't really have any either.


----------



## MoBaby

good luck snd! no way I would be able to wait esp with the 3 hr drive...all those drug store you will pass! really pulling for you.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Only one I had symptoms with was my daughter and a pregnancy I lost. Nothing with the boys any twinge could have been tied to the progesterone. So don't discount that just yet. Good luck!!!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - It all really depends on the person really. All the ones I have been to, pretty much all the Greek ones, the moms do it. My mom was fully involved, but this is what DH and I do for a living, so it didn't take much for me to pull it all together myself. 
oooooooo florida for Easter sounds great! Totally jelly!

snd - I had NO symptoms besides a migraine the day before I tested at home. Sore boobs and cramping from PIO is the norm, so I didn't even look into that either.
Good luck!


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: Thinking of you today, praying to hear good news! It's not often we have people go into a beta without testing. I'm on pins and needles so I can only imagine how nervous you must be. :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Fingers and toes crossed for you SND :) :dust::dust::dust: :) (I am one of the few who refuse to POAS before the beta *grin*) xxx


----------



## MrsC8776

I only have a minute but I wanted to wish SND good luck today!!

Honey how did ET go? 

I'll catch up with others later today. Thinking of you all. :hugs:


----------



## snd80

Thank u girls for the well wishes today!

Drumroll....... I'm pregnant!!!! I'm still in shock! I made them call my hubby and tell him the news, but half way home I was a nervous wreck calling and asking him if he'd heard or not. He kept telling me no and finally caved and told me. Said my beta was over 200 and they like to see 100. I had to buy a digital test just to really believe it!!! "Pregnant" popped up before I could even flush the toilet! Lol. Anyways second beta is Monday! It's all so surreal!!! 

Lord I just hope it's a sticky bean!!!

Thank you all again and I'll catch up tomorrow as my phone is about to die.


----------



## MoBaby

Over 200?? Bet it's twins!!! Congrats!!! So exciting!! I've been waiting for this news all day :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Huge congrats SND!!!!!! :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Likklegemz

Snd massive congratulations! So pleased for you both!

Honey hope et went ok!

2 days to go, feeling uncomfortable and impatient! Really want baby here now

Love to all, sorry for lack if personals on phone x xx x


----------



## Jenn76

:happydance: Congrats Snd!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Snd!!!! Beautiful number <3


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations snd . :wohoo: :wohoo:
bubu - good luck with your ER and Tese. You and DH are a strong couple for braving it. 
Likkle - I hope you have an amazing birthing experience and the joy of holding the little bundle of cuteness in your arms. 

AFM - My clinic asked me to call on the day of ET at about 9 in the morning. I called at 8:30 and was told that they dont have the results yet. I called every half hour till 11 in the morning to be told the same thing. I had almost given up my hopes on having my ET. Apparently the embryos were slow after the thaw. Then I get a call asking me to come down for ET at 11:30. I went in, only to be asked to wait another hour. The wait wen on for about 2 or hour hours. In the meanwhile I was told only one of the 3 embryos are good for transfer. I was a little upset as I was hoping for 2. But i believed that God had his best plan for me and stayed calm though the long wait was frustrating. Finally when I was prepped and went in for transfer, just a few minutes before transfer one more embryo became good and they put 2 back in !!That was really a pleasant surprise. 

No more frosties now. PUPO with 2. OTD is 18th of Feb

I have just been in a daze after transfer. Trying not to think too about this cycle as I don't want to get my hopes too high. Just 2 days post transfer and I just hate the sight or smell of chicken. God knows what I am going to survive on. Chicken was always my favorite and I ate chicken at least 6 days a week if not 7.Now I can't think of anything I might want to eat. I'd take food cravings over food aversion any way. phew!! OTD is 18th of Feb. I don't know yet if I am going to test at home. Thank God for no more tests lying around at home or I would have driven myself crazy already. I am just so nervous and anxious. I know it is not the hormones , it is just my crazy brain.


----------



## GettingBroody

Snd - woohoo!!! :wohoo: Super huge congrats!! :dance: I'm thrilled for you! :yipee: Wishing you a h&h nine months! :flower:

Bubu - happy trigger day!! I'm glad you're finding the meditation relaxing. A few moments of calm in all this craziness....

Honey - how did you get on?


----------



## Likklegemz

Buba happy trigger day

Honey, let's hope the wait was worthwhile! Fingers crossed for a nice outcome with a lovely bfp!

Not much to report here, baby's due date is nearly here but I think he/she is like their dad! Stubborn and lazy! :) no sign of anything on my end, no BH nothing! Just increased discharge and back ache!

Love to all x x x x


----------



## bubumaci

snd - congratulations! What wonderful news and what great, strong results!

Honey - you are PUPO :) :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

SND-WAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yep my clinic wanted to see over 100 as well. Your beta is great!!!! :)


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Good Luck!!! Everything crossed for this TESE to give you your BFP!!! 

Honey: Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!!! :happydance: Sorry you had to endure all that waiting but glad it all worked out. 

Likkle: Out baby Out!!!!! 

So I've been reading back through our old form looking for info for my baby books, makes me wonder about so many people. I hate that people disappeared and I'm missing them! Wantababy popped in here but no update. Great to hear from DrS and One. But wondering about so many others, Jchic, twoRdue, bluestorm, almostthere, etc.... Miss you guys!! Need updates!! Join our FB group, it's a great place to keep in contact. On a side note advice to any soon to be moms: don't procrastinate on your baby books it sucks having to go back through to find dates of movement, first kicks etc! I'm glad we had this form where I can find that info.


----------



## Likklegemz

Well, I've ended up phoning my mw unit this evening as I've started to get irregular contractions and tightening of my stomach! Eek! Look likes baby's on the move!

They've said it sounds like I'm in early stages of a labour so with any luck baby shall be here shortly! Will keep you all posted!


----------



## MoBaby

Likkle! YAY!! EEK

Bubu: did you get to trigger today (Saturday)? How many eggs are predicted to be collected??

Honey glad you are pupo! Rest up and FX for you!


----------



## bubumaci

Likkle - how exciting :)

@ Mo ... yes, triggering tonight - at 0:20 and 1:20 am - ER appointment at 11:15 on Monday morning. From today's u/s looks like around 12-ish (wouldn't be surprised if it is a few more, usually is by the retrieval) ... so ... about to jab myself with the first injection :)


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, best of luck with trigger! I can't wait to hear about your retrieval!

Likkle, how exciting!! Keep us posted. 

Congrats, snd!


----------



## Stinas

snd - Again&#8230;totally over the moon for you!! Love seeing my azoo ladies get BFP's! 

Honey - Yay for being PUPO!

likkle - omggggg how exciting!!!

BUBU - Good luck with ER!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Honey...congrats on being Pupo!!!

Likke.....sooooo exciting!!!! wish you all the best <3

Bubu...you and your husband are in my prayers! I have EVERYTHING AND I MEAN EVERYTHING crossed for you! xoxoxo <3 

Hi to everyone else....hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck Likke!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu - Good luck triggering.
Likkle - This is so exciting. I wish you an uncomplicated delivery.
snd - How are you feeling now? When do you have your first u/s? Any symptoms yet?

Mo, Stinas - how are you?


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - I regret not keeping up with my weekly chalkboard photos. I have maybe 3 or 4. :dohh:

Honey - Doing well! Feel large, even though I'm not really lol


----------



## Likklegemz

Well it's all a bit anti climatic now! After all the excitement of last night, everything has virtually stopped! I'm getting twinges and a lot of movement but that's it! :(

Wishes baby was here now!


----------



## Jenn76

Likkle: I hope your LO decides to make his/her entrance soon. Will your dr induce you if you don't start labour soon?

Stinas: I wish I did something more to document my pregnancy too. The latest thing now seems to be those picture videos documenting the pregnancy until birth. I enjoy watching them.


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas I haven't taken any real pics either.. I feel ya on the huge.. I feel like I look gigantic although everyone says I'm small! In think baby's had a growth spurt though this week.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - People say the same to me&#8230;.I get the "are u sure theres two in there"&#8230;.im like ohhh yes. Sometimes she will kick then he will then her again&#8230;.so on. lol It will go on for like 5min. I secretly love it! Super cool! Like they are playing already. 

I wish I did a lot more with photos and stuff, but when it comes down to it, between working full time long hours and finding time for the normal housework, I'm too tired lol Especially now. I do one thing and I'm shot. Especially that damn laundry&#8230;..it creeps up on me. Didn't I just do it? grrrr


----------



## honeycheeks

This has so far been my most pain free ivf cycle. No pain or any sensation around ovaries. I get occasional twinges in the general groin area. It is like its from the inside and hard to pin point the location. Other than that I have had some crazy weird dreams last night and they felt so real. Really freaked me out. I went out grocery shopping yesterday but didn't get an HPT. I'm feeling alright so far but it's hard to predict when I might lose it.
Bubu & likkle - thinking of you.


----------



## snd80

honeycheeks said:


> Bubu - Good luck triggering.
> Likkle - This is so exciting. I wish you an uncomplicated delivery.
> snd - How are you feeling now? When do you have your first u/s? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Mo, Stinas - how are you?

Thank you for asking! I really don't feel any different!!! Other than insane heartburn already and insomnia! I swear even water gives me heartburn... and I don't sleep no more than about 3-4 hours a night. Second beta was today.... it was 750! Found out the first one was 263, estridol was 892 and progesterone was 43. Considering a week ago progesterone was 18 and estridol was 700... 

How are you holding up so far? Do you plan on testing before beta?

:dust: to you!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

snd80 said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> Bubu - Good luck triggering.
> Likkle - This is so exciting. I wish you an uncomplicated delivery.
> snd - How are you feeling now? When do you have your first u/s? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Mo, Stinas - how are you?
> 
> Thank you for asking! I really don't feel any different!!! Other than insane heartburn already and insomnia! I swear even water gives me heartburn... and I don't sleep no more than about 3-4 hours a night. Second beta was today.... it was 750! Found out the first one was 263, estridol was 892 and progesterone was 43. Considering a week ago progesterone was 18 and estridol was 700...
> 
> How are you holding up so far? Do you plan on testing before beta?
> 
> :dust: to you!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you snd. I guess you have good numbers. I have begun to feel a little crazy already. I am having thoughts about testing on Friday or Saturday. Friday would be 8dp5dt. Here in my clinic it takes about 4 hours after blood draw for the results to come in. So it is going to be a crazy wait if I don't test at least just before going in. The anxiety of not knowing would kill me. Today is days days post transfer and days have flown by so far. From now it is going to be a drag I suppose. Today is a national holiday where I live. Having a holiday mid week helps.


----------



## Likklegemz

Honey how you doing?

Snd those numbers look great! It's not something we do here in the UK!

As for me, after all the excitement at the weekend baby decided to hang on! Offically overdue and getting more and more impatient!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi All!
So some news from me ...
They already told me before I went in for the ER, that the TESE material was useless and they were thawing two straws we have from the one amazing SA he had two years ago *sniff* ... so I already had silent tears rolling down my face before I went in, as I felt so sorry for DH having to go through it all :(
ER went well - 15 eggies were retrieved ...
Afterwards we spoke with our doctor, he said that the TESE sperm were a) very few and what was there was all very bad looking. The only good thing about having had the TESE done i.m.o. is that his clinic is also sending in a sample for histological analysis and perhaps we will get some answers as to why we have to go through this?

Today I received the fertilisation results - 14 of my 15 eggs were mature and 9 fertilised. So now we are back in the waiting game to see how the little ones develop ... Transfer is on Saturday.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu that's a great fertilization report! Sorry the tese was useless :(are all of the eggs growing to day 5? Fx for you!!


----------



## bubumaci

Yes Mo - we have given up on the first day freezing - we want to get pregnant and not just have transfers (the way our doctor put it a year ago :D) so we will see how they develop. If we happen to have more than 2 blasts on day five (questionable knowing our history) then we would freeze :) <3


----------



## MoBaby

Well that's good!!!! Yay!!! Grow babies grow!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BUBU!!!! I literally have tears flowing!!! 14 is an awesome number!! I am so happy for you!!! I will keep sending my prayers and having everything crossed for you <3


----------



## Likklegemz

Buba

Sorry tese was rubbish for you, but on the positives you've got a good fertilisation report! Fx those embies grow and you go on to have your much deserved :bfp:


----------



## MoBaby

Oh snd wanted to congratulate you on fantastic numbers!!! Yay! When is scan date?


----------



## honeycheeks

Likkle - Baby, lets get ready to greet mommy and daddy. Its soon going to be your birthday. Mommy has a more comfy place in her arms for you little one. 
I am doing alright. Some random twinges sometimes. Otherwise nothing else. Ah! Another twinge as I am typing. And I bought 2 hpts today!! Planning to test on Friday or Saturday.

Bubu - Its so disheartening that the TESE was useless. But there is still a great fertilization report to smile about. I hope you have a few great quality blasts to get you pregnant and not just for transfer as you say. 

snd - I secretly hope you are having twins. Twins are what I would love to have after so many years of trying and no baby.


----------



## Stinas

snd - Nice numbers!!! Do you think there is one or two in there?!
PS - get used to that feeling! Mine went away around 10w

Likk - I hope that baby comes soon!!! I can only imagine how impatient/uncomfortable you are!

BUBU - sorry about the TESE! Poor DH! :hugs: Very frustrating! Happy you had those great straws! 9 fertilized is a great number!!! Grow babies grow!!!!

Kathy - How are you doing???!? I was thinking of you the other day! :flower:

Honey - How are you feeling? Are you going to test early?

No news here! Horrible nights sleep! Only plus was that babies were moving around like crazy.kind of made me queazy after a while, but i secretly loved it. B (Boy) has been doing some weird rolling movessuper cool feeling but every time I pull my shirt up to see the roll, he stops lol 
I think I mentioned it before, but tonight we are going out to dinner with that couple that we just found out are having issues trying to have a baby. Multiple IVF failures. Super excited to help her out or even just make her feel a bit better. I was lucky to have all of you guys, but its always nice to have someone in person to talk to. I am going to let her know about all you lovely ladies.hopefully she will join!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: 9 is great! Sorry the TESE didn't work. Sucks that DH had to go through that for nothing, lets hope the testing helps. You've put your body through so much TTC so I'm sure DH is happy to do whatever necessary. Praying this is your time! I hope you get your BFP as well as a couple frosties to keep your other one company until baby #2. 

Stinas: Unfortunately sleep gets harder and harder. Hope you have a good time tonight. Hopefully you can help out. 

Honey: :dust: FX for you to see two lines when you do test! 

Snd: Great numbers. Thinking twins!!! When is your scan?

Likkle: Out baby out!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Stinas <3

I'm good....waiting for my numbers to get back today. I had bloodwork done this morning to see where my beta is. Other than that nothing new on my end  

That would be great is she did join....we are lucky to have each other here....you ladies have helped me through so much and I'm so thankful for it!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Ladies <3 ... unfortunately - I know this sounds ungrateful - but I just can't get excited :( I am so used to everything going pear-shaped despite always having great fertilisation results ...
June 2012 - 14 retrieved, 12 mature, 11 fertilised
September 2012 - 11 retrieved, 10 mature, 7 fertilised
February 2013 - 23 retrieved, 18 mature, 15 fertilised
July 2013 - 12 retrieved, 10 mature, 4,5 fertilised
November 2013 - 13 retrieved, 11 mature, 9 fertilised

After so many fertilised eggs and still no baby in my arms, perhaps you can understand that even though I know we have great results, I just don't seem to be able to get hopeful and excited, even though I probably should. I just have ended up crashing too many times :( :(
Perhaps, against all expectations, I will get a nice surprise this time - but I am not hoping any more, my heart is down in my feet somehow :(

Likkle - so excited that your little one is nearly here :) :hugs:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu...wish I could give you a hug <3 I understand what you mean...but I will still say my prayers and continue to have hope that all will end well and you will have your BFP <3 Keep your head up my love <3 You will have your BFP soon.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Kathy <3 :kiss:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Just an update.....at least a glimmer of hope for me  My beta came back as 10 today...I honestly was telling myself the numbers may come back between 200-300 and boy was I surprised! I actually had a smile on my face <3 so next week I should be at a negative and will schedule a saline sonogram...and from there they will let me know when I can start again


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Kathy, that's so great - and I really do admire you and your positivity!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Kathy I'm glad the hcg is falling like it should and things are going as smooth as they can for such a bad situation. I always liked having something to look forward to.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Thats great!!! I feel like mine took forever to go down! It is nice to look forward to the next cycle!

BUBU - I don't think you sound ungrateful! Its totally understandable. I would feel the same way if I were in your shoes. 

Jenn - Sleeping sucks, but i love feeling those kicks!


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok I'm going to try to get caught up here. Sorry for falling so far behind. The girls are going through some kind of crazy phase where they cry and whine ALL day long. Emma is waking up from 12 or 1 until 3 or 4 lately. Every. Single. Day. :sleep:



honeycheeks said:


> Congratulations snd . :wohoo: :wohoo:
> bubu - good luck with your ER and Tese. You and DH are a strong couple for braving it.
> Likkle - I hope you have an amazing birthing experience and the joy of holding the little bundle of cuteness in your arms.
> 
> AFM - My clinic asked me to call on the day of ET at about 9 in the morning. I called at 8:30 and was told that they dont have the results yet. I called every half hour till 11 in the morning to be told the same thing. I had almost given up my hopes on having my ET. Apparently the embryos were slow after the thaw. Then I get a call asking me to come down for ET at 11:30. I went in, only to be asked to wait another hour. The wait wen on for about 2 or hour hours. In the meanwhile I was told only one of the 3 embryos are good for transfer. I was a little upset as I was hoping for 2. But i believed that God had his best plan for me and stayed calm though the long wait was frustrating. Finally when I was prepped and went in for transfer, just a few minutes before transfer one more embryo became good and they put 2 back in !!That was really a pleasant surprise.
> 
> No more frosties now. PUPO with 2. OTD is 18th of Feb
> 
> I have just been in a daze after transfer. Trying not to think too about this cycle as I don't want to get my hopes too high. Just 2 days post transfer and I just hate the sight or smell of chicken. God knows what I am going to survive on. Chicken was always my favorite and I ate chicken at least 6 days a week if not 7.Now I can't think of anything I might want to eat. I'd take food cravings over food aversion any way. phew!! OTD is 18th of Feb. I don't know yet if I am going to test at home. Thank God for no more tests lying around at home or I would have driven myself crazy already. I am just so nervous and anxious. I know it is not the hormones , it is just my crazy brain.

Congrats on being PUPO!! Sorry about the long wait but I'm glad everything worked out. 



Jenn76 said:


> Bubu: Good Luck!!! Everything crossed for this TESE to give you your BFP!!!
> 
> Honey: Congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!!! :happydance: Sorry you had to endure all that waiting but glad it all worked out.
> 
> Likkle: Out baby Out!!!!!
> 
> So I've been reading back through our old form looking for info for my baby books, makes me wonder about so many people. I hate that people disappeared and I'm missing them! Wantababy popped in here but no update. Great to hear from DrS and One. But wondering about so many others, Jchic, twoRdue, bluestorm, almostthere, etc.... Miss you guys!! Need updates!! Join our FB group, it's a great place to keep in contact. On a side note advice to any soon to be moms: don't procrastinate on your baby books it sucks having to go back through to find dates of movement, first kicks etc! I'm glad we had this form where I can find that info.

:dohh: I haven't even started the baby books. Life is just so busy. I do write everything down and keep an app updated with everything but when it comes to adding it to their books I've slacked. I need to do that very soon though. I feel like crap for not doing it yet. 



Likklegemz said:


> Honey how you doing?
> 
> Snd those numbers look great! It's not something we do here in the UK!
> 
> As for me, after all the excitement at the weekend baby decided to hang on! Offically overdue and getting more and more impatient!

Fx baby comes soon!! 



bubumaci said:


> Hi All!
> So some news from me ...
> They already told me before I went in for the ER, that the TESE material was useless and they were thawing two straws we have from the one amazing SA he had two years ago *sniff* ... so I already had silent tears rolling down my face before I went in, as I felt so sorry for DH having to go through it all :(
> ER went well - 15 eggies were retrieved ...
> Afterwards we spoke with our doctor, he said that the TESE sperm were a) very few and what was there was all very bad looking. The only good thing about having had the TESE done i.m.o. is that his clinic is also sending in a sample for histological analysis and perhaps we will get some answers as to why we have to go through this?
> 
> Today I received the fertilisation results - 14 of my 15 eggs were mature and 9 fertilised. So now we are back in the waiting game to see how the little ones develop ... Transfer is on Saturday.

Great report!! I'm so sorry that the TESE wasn't successful. Fx the frozen samples were meant to be! :winkwink:



bubumaci said:


> Thanks Ladies <3 ... unfortunately - I know this sounds ungrateful - but I just can't get excited :( I am so used to everything going pear-shaped despite always having great fertilisation results ...
> June 2012 - 14 retrieved, 12 mature, 11 fertilised
> September 2012 - 11 retrieved, 10 mature, 7 fertilised
> February 2013 - 23 retrieved, 18 mature, 15 fertilised
> July 2013 - 12 retrieved, 10 mature, 4,5 fertilised
> November 2013 - 13 retrieved, 11 mature, 9 fertilised
> 
> After so many fertilised eggs and still no baby in my arms, perhaps you can understand that even though I know we have great results, I just don't seem to be able to get hopeful and excited, even though I probably should. I just have ended up crashing too many times :( :(
> Perhaps, against all expectations, I will get a nice surprise this time - but I am not hoping any more, my heart is down in my feet somehow :(
> 
> Likkle - so excited that your little one is nearly here :) :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Just an update.....at least a glimmer of hope for me  My beta came back as 10 today...I honestly was telling myself the numbers may come back between 200-300 and boy was I surprised! I actually had a smile on my face <3 so next week I should be at a negative and will schedule a saline sonogram...and from there they will let me know when I can start again

I'm glad your numbers are coming down like they should be. Fx that you can get started again soon!


----------



## honeycheeks

I'm having a crazy day here. Everything and every where in my house smells like cat poo. I don't even have a cat! Why couldn't it be something else like cinnamon buns or coffee cake. Where did the cat poo come from. I have been burning candles and fragrances from the moment I woke up. I wouldn't be wrong to say it's the stench that woke me up in the first place. Today literally STINKS.

Bubu - I feel you. it is hard to have the same excitement after so many failures. I have had 35 fertilized eggs and no baby yet. It's almost hard to believe it takes so many tries. I hope this time it works for both of us. How are you after ER? How is DH recovering. I have no idea what the recovery process is like after TESE. You are always in my prayers.


----------



## MoBaby

It took me 56 fertilized eggs so I feel the pain also!!!

Honey you could test soon :) maybe the weird smell is a sign of bfp!!


----------



## Jenn76

Yep aversion to smells aka pregnancy nose!!! I had it bad in early pregnancy. Good sign Honey!!!! Time to test!!! 

MrsC: Sleep issues suck! Did you do sleep training? Neither of my babies started STTN until 9 months when I finally decided to do sleep training. Best thing I ever did! Besides the odd off night they both sleep about 11-12 hours now and take 2 long naps (1.5hrs) daily. Before that I was up 4-5 times a night sometimes for an hour at a time and naps were horrible 20 mins. Bedtime is a breeze now too, they babble and play in their cribs on nights when they are wired and I just leave them. No crying and they go to sleep on their own. I used to spend sometime hours on those nights trying to settle them. No more trying to gingerly put a sleeping baby in a crib. If they do wake at night 90% of the time I don't go to them and they settle within minutes.


----------



## honeycheeks

Jenn - sleep training sounds amazing.

I am hoping the smells are a good sign. Also late in the day I have been getting some pain on my side. A milder version of what I used to get in OHSS. I hope they are good signs for a BFP and not some random sprain nonsense.I don't intend to test early and face disappointment. Another BFN is the last thing I want to see. btw today is 6dpt of day 5 frozen blasts.


----------



## MoBaby

Tomorrow you should get a BFP I would think as it would be "12 dpo".. But I understand you waiting esp since some ppl dont get a positive until beta day!

i remember having side pain a lot in the early days.


----------



## snd80

honeycheeks said:


> I'm having a crazy day here. Everything and every where in my house smells like cat poo. I don't even have a cat! Why couldn't it be something else like cinnamon buns or coffee cake. Where did the cat poo come from. I have been burning candles and fragrances from the moment I woke up. I wouldn't be wrong to say it's the stench that woke me up in the first place. Today literally STINKS.

:haha: You made me laugh out loud at this! Hope it's a good sign!!!!! :dust:


----------



## snd80

Yeah, so I've developed a sinus infection since Sunday... was on over the counter meds and broke down and went to the dr. today and got some antibiotics.... sneezed and snotted so much I made my tummy sore last night and had a sharp pain in there... hoping I haven't pulled my little bean loose!!!! :wacko:

Also, um, don't know how to ask this... but what about :sex: after finding out your pg? Haven't thought to ask my clinic yet, but I have read some say wait til 10 weeks.... and I've already slipped up! :blush:

Any help? :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Gosh don't get bd advice for me... We've only dtd once due to me having fears of bleeding or something going wrong lol. Feel bad for dh. Oh well! My clinic always said wait until after first ultrasound.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - gross! That happened to me this fall! It ended up being a tiny little field mouse dead in my basement in the corner behind the door in the storage room. GROSS!!! Like WTFit just had to find my house to die in! I felt soooo dirty, had the cleaning ladies come turn the house upside-down! lol
I agree with MO, could be a good smell sign though. Everything is heightened!

MrsC - ughhh sleep issues sound like they suck! Hopefully its a tooth coming in and she will be over it soon!

snd - Your fine to DTD! I was cut off around 20w.but some people go until they give birth.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas _ I really hope I don't find something dead in my house. 

Mo- I know I might get a BFP if I test today. But I try to wait another day. Also I don't want to try to figure out those barely there kind of lines.

Mo & Stinas - How was your baby showers. Can't wait to see some pics, or did I miss them.

snd - Feel better soon. When is your first scan. The little bean is snuggled in deep and a sneeze can't make him come loose.

AFM- I had trouble sleeping last night because of this pain on my sides. It is still there so I plan to take it light today. Just getting a little tempted to test already. But I only bought 2 tests and want to stick to my plan of testing on Friday or Saturday morning and then on the day of test so I know a BFP is not going to disappear when I go in for beta.


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: I was on vaginal progesterone which excuse me for saying works as a cock blocker. Ugh! It left a horrible film behind that stayed in between doses. Nothing makes you feel less like having :sex: then that. I stopped that at 12 weeks but had horrible all day nausea after that. Then I got put on pelvic bed rest because of a low lying placenta with baby A. So I had Mo beat! I can't say I missed it, I hear of pregnancy giving people a higher sex drive but not in my case. :blush: 

You should be fine until the doctor tells you otherwise. I know many ladies that bd'd throughout their pregnancy. No issues! 

Honey: :test: A special V day present for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Lol!! Yes many women have no problem bd during pg!! Apparently it increases blood flow down there which increases the sex drive.


----------



## bubumaci

I had heard that it is advisable to abstain until the heartbeat has been heard ... but have no idea :)

Well, we summoned up our courage and rang the lab ... sounds good so far ... out of the 9 fertilised, 8 are just where they want them to be (7/8/9 cells) - that beats our November try, where on day three 6 out of the 9 were in the running. I have my transfer appointment for Saturday - 13:55 ... Dare I hope? The fact that 8 of our babies are doing well does allow me to feel a bit of hope...


----------



## Likklegemz

Buba that's brilliant news!!!! Woop!!

Sorry snd didn't have to do the pessaries for that long but they're awful!

Fan well still no sign, being induced Sunday if baby doesn't arrive by then! 7:30 in the morning - killer or what?


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Thats great!!!


----------



## MoBaby

That's fantastic bubu!

Likkle so soon!! But I hope you go on your own before then.


----------



## Stinas

Likk - I bet its a boy&#8230;they are stubborn! lol


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Bubu! Grow embabies grow!

Likkle: Are you going vaginally? Is baby in position. So exciting!!!! Sunday is so close!!


----------



## honeycheeks

A quick update from my phone.
I tested and its is BFP. I am so excited. I hope this one stays forever with us.


----------



## Likklegemz

Honey that's fantastic!!!!!!!! Soooo pleased for you and keeping absolutely everything crossed!!!!!

Stinas I think it's a boy, hubby's put money on a girl! 

At doctors waiting for sweep :( not looking forward to this!!!

X x x x


----------



## honeycheeks

Likkle - I hope it is not an unpleasant experience for you. Hope baby comes soon. I think it is going to be a boy.

bubu - The embryos development is brilliant. You are going to have some perfect blasts for transfer. When is ET going to be scheduled, I can't remember. :dust:

Kathy - Now that hcg is out of your system, you can start again. I was always excited to be able to start again, though it is not always easy to come to terms with the loss. You are a strong woman and will make a great mother. :dust:


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: :happydance: :yipee: Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Hope you have a great beta on Monday!

Likkle: Argh! Sweeps are horrible it kills! I hope it starts your labour. I had three or four done worst feeling ever. I thought all the vaginal probe scans sucked but I stood corrected. I hope it's not as bad for you.

Happy Valentine's Day!! I've got two sick little babies and a big baby with a "man cold". I don't believe DH is really sick I never heard so much as a sneeze from him until the babies got sick. Men!!! Won't be much <3 here today!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats honey!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Thank you Jenn and Mo. The beta is on Tuesday. I have a good feeling about this time. Last time I got a BFP I was quite nervous and worried something was going to go wrong. I hope there won't be any heartbreak this time. Pains on my right side still there. I am resting up as much I can. It is the most uncomfortable to lie down flat. I can't find any comfortable position to sleep.


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - that's wonderful news! Congratulations! Looking forward to a great Beta on Tuesday.
My transfer is tomorrow at 13:55 (well, it will be later, I have to be there at 13:55 ...
I asked DH to ring today as well, to find out how they are doing, but he said we shouldn't, that they would get fed up of us :( I am too scared to :lol:

Today my bloating has gone down a bit, but I was getting really worried that I had OHSS again, as I have been extremely bloated and very sore in my abdomen, feeling full etc. ... but this morning, I had 2kg less on the scales than yesterday, so hopefully all is OK in that department.

Likkle - thinking of you, hope your sweep wasn't too unpleasant! :)


----------



## honeycheeks

bubu- Glad you are feeling better . Hope the OHSS stays away. I have kind of learned to use OHSS to my advantage. If you get OHSS pains again after transfer, you could be pregnant, it is a sure sign for me. But it is not pleasant at all. Good luck for your transfer. You are going to be PUPO.


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Honey - but in all honesty, I don't want to be just PUPO ;) Been PUPO 8 times already ;) I would like not to be proven otherwise this time :)

How are you feeling? Better this time around? :)


----------



## snd80

Congrats honey!!!!!!!!!!!!

And thinking of you bubu!!! THis is your time!!! This new thread has proved to be a lucky one!!!!

=)


----------



## bubumaci

snd, when's your scan? Your betas are so amazing, I can't wait to hear if one or two :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - congratulations!!!! Fantastic news!! :wohoo: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: Wishing you a wonderful 9 months!!

Likkle - good luck with the sweep! Come on baby, we're all dying to meet you!!! :D

Bubu - sounds great! Grow embies grow!

Praying - glad you get to start again soon :hugs:

Snd - progesterone pessaries here too so no bd'ing til after 12 weeks for us either (they are yuk!) (but I'd rather them than the PIO I think...)

Afm, Fia is just cutting her bottom teeth! I'm going to miss her gummy smile!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu....I'm so excited for you <3 

Honey..congrats on your BFP!! 

Likke...good luck <3 Wishing you all the best...can't wait to hear the news!!!


----------



## snd80

bubumaci said:


> snd, when's your scan? Your betas are so amazing, I can't wait to hear if one or two :)

Third beta is Tues.. dont' know when they'll do first scan. Guess they wanna see beta first. :shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Super excited for you!!! Cant wait to hear your beta!!! Get used to being uncomfortable when you sleep lol

Jenn - all men are babies!!! I hope your twinkies feel better soon!

BUBU - Tons of luck tom!!! :hugs:

snd - Most likely they will tell you then when your scan is. Probably around 6w if I remember correctly. 

Went to the OB today. I gained 15lbs since last months visit. lol Im upset by it because I look the same and sure don't look like I have two babies in here. He said its most likely water retention. He wants to see me next week to see if it goes down. Keeping an eye on it for preeclampsia. 
We also scheduled C-Section today for April 25 (38w) & My 4yr wedding anniversary. I will most likely come earlier than that, but you never know. Its all getting real now.crazy how long it took to get pregnant and how fast pregnancy goes when you finally get here!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas you are growing 2 babies!! Don't worry about the 15 lbs... If I remember you were up hardly anything before?? Water weight plays a big part also... I weighed myself wed and was up 2 lbs from a week ago then again yesterday and I was down to my wt a month ago so it changes a lot. Yay for having a date!! That's so awesome!


----------



## honeycheeks

bubu- I totally feel you. I didn't fee any excitement myself about being PUPO this time. It was just the fact that our embryos were slow after the thaw that had me on the edge as I was worried we might not even have a transfer. You have been through this just too many times, this time has to be it. I really pray hard for you.

I am allowing myself to feel more happy about the BFP this time as I have a feeling in my heart this baby is going to stay. I hope not to be told otherwise. I hope we could be bump buddies.

Getting- I hate it that babies look so much different when they get their teeth. I hope Fia's teething isn't too difficult for her.

snd - Thank you. Wishing you great betas and then a strong heartbeat when you finally have your scan.

Stinas - I know about the getting uncomfortable during sleep part, but not already. I'm suppose to be uncomfortable when I am huge and probably towards the end of second trimester I thought, not 5 days post transfer. But It's worth it if I have a baby in the end.
15 lb in a month seems like a lot. Camomile tea helps a lot with water retention and it is safe during pregnancy. It helped me loads to lose the water weight from OHSS every time. I hope there is no pre eclampsia. And yay for a birth date. Is your nursery ready yet? I'd rather be small than be told every single day that I'm HUGE.

Likkle - Can't wait to hear about the arrival of your little one.


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Ladies for your prayers! :hugs:
Honey ... I hadn't even thought of that - but that would be amazing, being bump-buddies with you and snd :) :hugs: The thought almost made me burst into tears just now... I am praying so hard, that this will finally be it... :pray:

snd - I am not sure when scans are, I think at my clinic it is around the 6 week mark like Stinas says :)

Gosh... I am so apprehensive about tomorrow...

Stinas, my oh my, you already have a birthday :) How exciting is that!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Good Luck tomorrow!!!!! Good luck in threes your BFP is number 3. <3

Stinas: My babies were born on my 1st anniversary. At first I didn't want them to arrive on that day but I guess it was meant to be. 

Broody: How is she doing with the teething? Chris has been great, Emma not so much. Poor babies!

Snd: Good luck with your 3rd beta. 

Honey: This bean will stick. I agree the new thread is lucky!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

I have been nervous today. I am scared my symptoms are going to vanish. I didn't think it would be so hard to stay positive. God give me strength to face whatever it might be.


----------



## honeycheeks

Lost all peace as I found blood tinged mucus a couple of times. Can't say if it was brown or red or pink but it was there. Feels like I'm losing it. I am already in tears though I had vowed not to cry anymore.


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - please don't worry - I think it is quite normal for there to be some light bleeding during the early stages of pregnancy - burst capillaries etc. :hugs: I am praying for you, that it is all normal!

AFM - am now home from my transfer. We have one hatching blastocyst (on the photo you can see it starting, just before transfer, I could see it a bit more) graded AA and one nice-looking morula graded A-. There are still a morula and many-celled embryo under watch, to see if they develop enough for freezing tomorrow...

Please pray, that we have a sticky bean or two in there :)

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Eizellen 15.02.2014.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## snd80

*BEAUTIFUL* bubu!!!! :dust:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Be sure to rest and think "positive" thoughts! :hugs: Telling you, this new thread is LUCKY!!!!!! :thumbup:


Honey, try not to worry! Beta will tell the tail!


My mom had be second guessing mine this morn cause I have no symptoms... heartburn has about gone away and still can't sleep, but I think it's due to being sick and now hubby is sick too! :nope: So I bought a dollar store cheapie, and it still came up positive, so I've learned she has nothing better to do than worry... just like an old woman!!! :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!! :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Buba yey for being PUPO! Keeping everything crossed

Honey it's natural as others have said to be worried, but you have every reason to be hopeful

Afm my induction has been moved to Wednesday. I'm much happier about it to be honest as it gives us a chance to have a natural birth. Slightly impatient but much happier that I've got a few days to give our little one a big kick to get moving!

Hope everyone is doing ok love to all x x x


----------



## MrsC8776

snd80 said:


> Yeah, so I've developed a sinus infection since Sunday... was on over the counter meds and broke down and went to the dr. today and got some antibiotics.... sneezed and snotted so much I made my tummy sore last night and had a sharp pain in there... hoping I haven't pulled my little bean loose!!!! :wacko:
> 
> Also, um, don't know how to ask this... but what about :sex: after finding out your pg? Haven't thought to ask my clinic yet, but I have read some say wait til 10 weeks.... and I've already slipped up! :blush:
> 
> Any help? :haha:

You should be fine after your first scan. I'd just ask at the clinic once you go in. I'm sure they get asked all the time. My dr just told me if was fine as long as I was ok with it. My hubby works out of country so he didn't get home until I was 6 or 7 weeks though. We DTD all the way through without any issues. 



honeycheeks said:


> A quick update from my phone.
> I tested and its is BFP. I am so excited. I hope this one stays forever with us.

Huge congrats!!!! Try not to worry about the little bit of spotting. It can be very normal! 



Jenn76 said:


> Honey: :happydance: :yipee: Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Hope you have a great beta on Monday!
> 
> Likkle: Argh! Sweeps are horrible it kills! I hope it starts your labour. I had three or four done worst feeling ever. I thought all the vaginal probe scans sucked but I stood corrected. I hope it's not as bad for you.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!! I've got two sick little babies and a big baby with a "man cold". I don't believe DH is really sick I never heard so much as a sneeze from him until the babies got sick. Men!!! Won't be much <3 here today!

Men are such babies when they are sick. As moms we never get a sick day no matter how horrible we feel. I hope Chris and Emma feel better soon! 



Stinas said:


> Honey - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Super excited for you!!! Cant wait to hear your beta!!! Get used to being uncomfortable when you sleep lol
> 
> Jenn - all men are babies!!! I hope your twinkies feel better soon!
> 
> BUBU - Tons of luck tom!!! :hugs:
> 
> snd - Most likely they will tell you then when your scan is. Probably around 6w if I remember correctly.
> 
> Went to the OB today. I gained 15lbs since last months visit. lol Im upset by it because I look the same and sure don't look like I have two babies in here. He said its most likely water retention. He wants to see me next week to see if it goes down. Keeping an eye on it for preeclampsia.
> We also scheduled C-Section today for April 25 (38w) & My 4yr wedding anniversary. I will most likely come earlier than that, but you never know. Its all getting real now.crazy how long it took to get pregnant and how fast pregnancy goes when you finally get here!

Don't worry about the 15lbs. Thats nothing!! You are growing healthy babies and thats what matters. Yay for having a section date!! Do you have a guess of when they will come? Since you don't think they will make it until 38 weeks. 



bubumaci said:


> Honey - please don't worry - I think it is quite normal for there to be some light bleeding during the early stages of pregnancy - burst capillaries etc. :hugs: I am praying for you, that it is all normal!
> 
> AFM - am now home from my transfer. We have one hatching blastocyst (on the photo you can see it starting, just before transfer, I could see it a bit more) graded AA and one nice-looking morula graded A-. There are still a morula and many-celled embryo under watch, to see if they develop enough for freezing tomorrow...
> 
> Please pray, that we have a sticky bean or two in there :)
> 
> :hugs:

Congrats on having two beautiful embies transferred!! OTD? Fx that the other ones continue to grow and you have some fro sties for siblings. :winkwink:



Likklegemz said:


> Buba yey for being PUPO! Keeping everything crossed
> 
> Honey it's natural as others have said to be worried, but you have every reason to be hopeful
> 
> Afm my induction has been moved to Wednesday. I'm much happier about it to be honest as it gives us a chance to have a natural birth. Slightly impatient but much happier that I've got a few days to give our little one a big kick to get moving!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok love to all x x x

Great news!! Fx you can have the birth you want and baby comes very soon!! I'm sure you are so over being pregnant by now and ready to have your baby in your arms!!


----------



## MrsC8776

CD~ How are you doing?

Kathy~ Any news on when the saline soon will be?

Has anyone heard from anmiz86?? I have her down as having her next cycle this month.


----------



## MoBaby

Beautiful blasts!!! They are perfect!!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Bubu! Beautiful embabies!!! :dust:

Honey as others have said spotting is normal. FX for you, try and rest. 

Snd: I took like 30 tests after my transfer. Bought 20 internet cheapie strips and another 10 FRER and digital ones. I test even after my first scan lol! Yeah I was crazy thinking every day that I felt nothing that I should test. Then I transferred that obsession on to using a Doppler.

Likkle: I hope he (because men are stubborn) comes on his own.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I guess it just sounded like a lot and kind of freaked me out lol 

Honey - Yes nursery is done! I will try to post pics soon! I am going to try that chamomile tea! Its not my fav, but why not try it.
Symptoms come and go throughout your pregnancy so don't worry! I spotted for weeks as well..dont even think about it! Right before my beta I was also cramping with spotting. 

BUBU - Its surreal having a date.crazy! Yay for being PUPO!! Those embabies look amazing!!! :happy dance:

Jenn - We are twinkie twins lol

snd - Some people don't even get symptoms.dont get wrapped up with all of that. Go with the flow! 

Likk - Im telling you its a boy! lol 

MrsC - I am guessing they will come between my moms birthday April 9 and my birthday April 19. I just feel it. I am aiming for April 25 though. I am going to try my hardest to make it there. 


I posted some baby shower pics in my journal if any of you would like to see. Took me a while, but I got some in there. I will post most of them on FB when I get the professional ones. 

I didn't see any postsjust so you ladies know.BOMO had her baby boy yesterday!! Valentines Day baby! He is precious! Mommy and baby are doing wonderful! Im sure she will post when she has a moment, when she gets home.


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu- They are the most beautiful embryos pics I have ever seen. It's a shame they didn't give me any pics this time. This time surely has to work. I have everything crossed for you. When is your beta?

Likkle- I hope you don't have to get induced. He might came up his mind to come on his own.

Stinas- I hate the taste of camomile tea as well. I drink it straight without any sugar or honey added. Also I let it cool or add an ice after the tea has steeped. Drinking it cold tastes less gross to me.

2 more days to beta. Feels like time has frozen!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Posted in your journal already but will say it again, WOW! It looks amazing! 

Honey: Not much longer hope you get assurance from a high number. 

BOMO: Congrats! Henry is adorable! So happy for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

stinas yes your shower looked amazing!!! very nice! Mine was very low key. Def didnt have a photographer unless you consider my mom with her cell phone or my SIL using my brothers camera lol. Hopefully you got a bunch of things! I have so much stuff in my nursery sitting in bags and boxes but with no furniture I cant put it away! I returned a bunch of stuff and got some other stuff yesterday and now need to finish my amazon registry. 

Honey: How is the spotting today? Like others said its completely normal. sounds like it was just a tiny amount which is perfectly fine. Esp with implantation going on and the progesterone, etc. also its more common in twin pregnancies I have heard. Cant wait to hear your beta!

Bubu: Any update on the frosties today?


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Mo. Yes there was. The development wasn't good enough, so nothing frozen, unfortunately. But I honestly wasn't expecting them to freeze anything today, seemed pretty clear, that their development was arresting :( 

Honey, how are you today?


----------



## MoBaby

Oh well :) you're not going to need them anyways!!


----------



## Jenn76

Sorry Bubu :( like Mo said you won't need them anyway you've got two strong beans onboard


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, your embies look great!! I'm sorry you didn't get any frosties, but like Jenn said you won't be needing them 

Honey, I'm sorry you had some spotting - I know how scary that is. The day of my beta, I got the call telling me I was pg then about 2 hours later I started spotting. It lasted all weekend but my next beta was higher & I got an early scan where we could just barely see something. Fx'd for you!

Stinas, your shower looked amazing! I love your dress. I'm glad you had a nice time. How are you feeling these days?

Mo, I'm anxious to see your nursery once the furniture arrives! The crib you picked out is very unique & elegant - I like it. How many days til you meet little Mo?

MrsC, I absolutely love the girls' one year pics - they are adorable!! Your photographer is amazing. I'm sorry you're not sleeping well :-(

Michelle, I was so sorry to read that you're sick again. It seems like your family is having a hard time with all the illness! I hope you feel better soon. 

Laurie, I hope you share your birth story with us when you get the chance! Henry is adorable & I'm so happy you were able to take him home. 

Jenn, I'm sorry your whole family is sick - what a drag. Make sure to drink lots of fluids & get what rest you can! 

Getting, how is Fia doing these days? 

Likkle, I'm hoping you can avoid being induced. Hope you're not too uncomfortable!

Lindsay, loved the pic of Reiken in his farmer duds! He is too cute. Hope you guys get a break from the snow soon. 

Hello to everyone else!

AFM, Dawson is doing great. He has a home health nurse who visits every 3 months & last week she thought his head was getting too asymmetrical so she suggested I look into a helmet. I took him into his ped for a second opinion & he said it's very mild & to not do anything right now. He wants me to take weekly pics of the top of his head & come back if I notice it changing. I was so stressed out for a few days - it just seems like the poor little guy has already had to go through so much & he deserved a break. I'm so glad he won't be getting a helmet to add to everything else. His palate surgery has been scheduled for June 5th - I'll be out of school & he'll have about 7 weeks before I have to go back. I just hope he's healed up by his 1st bday June 24th! But he's growing well & is such a happy baby!


----------



## MoBaby

Little mo in 30 days!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Mo - there was no more spotting since then. It's not the scale of celebration in a baby shower that matters but the love for the unborn baby. Showers are a sweet gesture. Great that you got loads of stuff and the rest will come together soon. Only 30 days to go! That went by like a blink of an eye.

Az thank you. I tested again and it is still positive. Beta is tomorrow and I am hopeful. Praying that the numbers are what they like to see. Dawson is such an adorable baby and you such a strong loving mother. I hope he is not going to need the helmet at all. Good luck for his next surgery. 

Bubu it is awful you don't have any frosties. But I'm sure you got twinkies snuggling in there.do you get an early beta as always.


----------



## never2late70

Hi everyone! :flower:

Praying hard for you BUBU :hugs: <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - congrats on being PUPO! :D What is the plan for testing? :dust: :dust: :dust:

Honey - sorry to hear you had some spotting. It is scary but can be quite normal at this early stage. I had spotting at 5 weeks and all was fine so hang in there! When is your next apt? 

Snd - did you have another beta today?

Mo - 30 days! Won't be long flying by!

Az - delighted to hear Dawson is doing so well. I'm sure he'll take the surgery in his stride but I know you must be worried still. Sometimes I think these things are worse for us than for the babies! :hugs:

Afm, on midterm from school this week so enjoying the extra time with Fia. :D She cut her bottom teeth last week and was a bit restless at night with them but not too bad. Getting started on organising her first birthday now - where did the year go?! :wacko:


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you for your prayers Ladies!
First blood test will be on Friday (6dp5t) and the second on Monday (9dp5dt). So yes, Honey, early as always :)

Mo ... 30 days - the time has gone so quickly, unbelievable :)

AZ - poor little Dawson! But as Getting says, I think this kind of thing must be tougher on the parents than the babies at this point. He is such a trooper, he will do fabulously!!

Honey - looking forward to hearing some fantastic beta results from you :)

Getting - wow, a year already!

snd - how are you doing?

:hugs: to all and some :dust::dust::dust: for those of us still needing it :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi MrsC...No news yet regarding the saline as they are waiting for the results of my next bloodwork which will be tomorrow...I should be at a negative and from there they will tell me what my next steps are...

They mentioned a short FET protocol this time around to just jump right back in...

I will tell you this these cramp that I am having are not fun...They actually woke me up today because they hurt so bad so I am not sure if I am looking forward to AF...she seems a bit pissed off! lol


BUBU...beautiful and perfect embies you have there my friend <3


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Check this out!

https://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20787769,00.html


----------



## MoBaby

Holy crap!!! That's crazy Kathy. Thanks for sharing. I couldn't imagine 3 babies let alone 4!!


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy, that would be great if you could just jump right back in! I hope that AF behaves herself!!! :hugs: <3

That article is unbelievable - imagine what a shock that would be!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I loved the part where they said "more feet"! I would have been in heaven!!!! lol.... The incredible part is that they are all identicle!!!!!!! 

Thank you Bubu <3


----------



## honeycheeks

Very bad cramping in abdomen, legs and feeling twinges on my side. Not fun at all. The pain is so bad I feel I might pass out. I hope beta tomorrow comes back positive.


----------



## MoBaby

Can you call your clinic? Maybe they can do beta today. Idk why you would have so much pain right now. Are your test looking good still? Sorry you feel bad! I'm sure beta will be great.


----------



## snd80

Honey- I second Mo... wouldn't hurt to try!!! I know my cramps were so bad I just knew AF was on the way, but then progesterone was holding it back... Thinking of you!!! :dust:

You too bubu!!! You won't need any frosties!!!! Remember, this thread is LUCKY!!!! =)

AFM- 3rd beta is tomorrow!!! :happydance: I'm still in shock! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - We never finished my formal living room, so all the presents went in there. DH assembled most of the stuff. I returned a ton of things because we got triple of things and I put some big stuff on there that I was planning on returning anyways. Just added them because I had 150 people at my shower. Last week I put clothes in order with my mom, but not washing until end of next month. 
When does your furniture come in? 

BUBU - I don't think you will need them either!!! 

Az - thank you! I am doing well! Feeling great besides the swollen feet. Still working away lol 
Yay for no helmut! Poor little guy! He sure is a trooper!

Kathy - I read that on FB today! Crazy!!

Honey - I would call your doc right away. Figure out what it is!

I can't believe how a lot of you ladies are planning first birthdays already! Crazy how time flies! 
Wish me luck, off to my second echo! Third on wed with a different doc at Colombia University. I was supposed to go last week, but we had to change apt due to snow storm. 
I feel her kicking all the time and wiggling around, so I know she's fine! Little monster just playing games with the docs! :baby:


----------



## MoBaby

Hopefully the furniture comes in first of March... It's handmade in Romania to order and takes 10-12 weeks and I ordered it with 11 weeks to go. The lady at the store said should be first or second week of March. I had about 30-40 people total for my showers (had 2 separate ones). I think if I had 150 ppl I would have done it like you did. I did the same with my registry! Put things in there knowing I would return it. But a lot of ppl didn't get from my registry either. 

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Stinas

Mo - are they going to assemble it for you? I watched the men do it&#8230;&#8230;it took them over an hour for each crib and they do it daily lol I thought it was crazy! 
I love the ones you chose!!! I believe mine are made in Italy. Love them&#8230;super solid and sturdy! 
Once they are assembled it does not take long to put the sheets and stuff together. 

Just go back from echo! Her heart it growing in the proper direction!! Everything looks good. The one valve still looks a bit narrow, but she said as of right now, she may not even need an immediate look by the cardiologist after birth&#8230;.if at all. So all looks well right now. Still going on wed to Colombia. She still just wants us to see her doc friend, and you still never know about where we will give birth. 
So today was a great day!! Got some nice 3D pics too! Poor little guy&#8230;her foot was in his face the entire time! lol Ill try to upload them tonight&#8230;..eventually&#8230;.im a little slow lol


----------



## MoBaby

I'm hoping it cones assembled!! I don't think the crib does though. What brand did you go with?

Glad the babies are both looking good and baby a's heart looks so good!


----------



## Likklegemz

H girls quick update from me so sorry for lack of personals. Can someone help decipher my notes please? Had a second sweep today, been in agony most of the day and in my notes the midwife has written the following

Cx - 1cm dilated
Medium consistency
1.5cm long - posterior
Vx - 2

They want me back in tomorrow to be induced now. So fed up and and a bit upset I've just agreed. Really don't want to be placed on the drip they've said they do it through gels first for 12 hours then switch to drip if needed :(

Totally letdown by my body :( x x


----------



## MoBaby

I only know a couple of those... Can't believe baby isn't budging a week overdue!

Looks like baby is head down, dilated to 1cm with 1.5 cm cervix length

Don't fret about being induced! You have gone soooo far overdue. Can you ask for a couple more days?


----------



## Likklegemz

They won't push it back now. Pgp has gotten so much worse they think there's too much of a risk to me, baby's fine though which at this point is all that matters! Mo I'm up the wall with it now!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Likkle, I am sorry that baby doesn't want to come by him/herself! Don't you dare feel let down by your body! :hugs: It is not your fault at all. There wouldn't be any reason to induce, if you didn't have that issue that is a risk to you!!

I agree with Mo :
Cx - 1 cm dilated is your cervix dilation
Medium consistency is I think also your cervix - not totally soft yet, which is how I believe it goes to aid dilation (like effacement) - cervix softens and thins for delivery - sounds like you are half way there with the consistency :)
I agree with mo on the 1,5 cm long - posterior - your cervix will get shorter and shorter for delivery - posterior is just the positioning. An anterior cervix will point forwards towards the stomach, the posterior is just the opposite...

All fingers crossed for you tomorrow and I am hoping that - if you do need to be induced, that the gell will be enough and you won't have to go on the drip :hugs:


AFM ... not feeling in any way pregnant *sniff* but I know it is way too early! My temperature seems to be doing the right thing for an implantation yesterday ... the only thing that is giving me hope is the feeling of my ovaries, that are feeling swollen. It had gone down before the transfer, but has flared up again. So I am hoping that the swollen ovaries and the serious bloatedness are good signs!


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - I hope this is it!!!!

Likk - omg baby likes it in there!

Mo - we went with a store named Bellini. I dk if it's everywhere but it's the best here.


----------



## honeycheeks

Just got home from the clinic. Beta is 75 on 12dp5dfet. Isn't it a little lower than it should be. I remember it being well over 100 on the same day when I had my first beta. I'll have a repeat beta on Monday. I not sure if I should be excited or worried right now. Any expert advice is welcome.


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Honey - I think 75 is well within the "safe" range and what really plays a role is the %age of increase at your next beta :) Might just be that your FET is a tad slower than a fresh embryo would have been - but I wouldn't worry if I were you. I think it sounds fine for a nice, healthy, singleton pregnancy. Did your clinic say anything? (I think it is a bit weird, waiting almost a week for the second beta, isn't it?)
:hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Honey sorry we don't do betas over here, but from others I've seen on here it's like buba said within the safe range.

Stinas, it's gotta be a boy and just lazy! Two sweeps and nothing :( really down and a bit fed up. Glad in one way I've got the induction booked today as at least the ends in sight but really sad that nothing's gone to plan. I'm trying to avoid being placed on a drip at all costs so I can have an active birth x


----------



## honeycheeks

Actually I don't mind the wait as long as we see a good number then. I am very tired at the moment so that's probably why I don't mind anything at all. I'll take a little nap now.

Likkle - Can't wait to hear about your birth. This baby needs to get going. I hope you could have the drug free labour that you wish for.


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: Congrats!! That number sounds fine to me. Remember Haj had a low number and she had twins. The beta ranges are huge!!!! I used to follow a site called beta base where people record their results based on dpo, the ranges were insane. Not easy to judge those numbers. Hopefully you get reassurance from your second test. 

Bubu: Still lots of time for symptoms to appear. :dust: :dust:

Stinas: 150 people!!!! OMG I don't even know that many people anymore. Even if I invited all our aquatences and both men and women we'd never come close. Lol! Your venue was beautiful is that where you work? You mentioned they do parties where you work. You must be set now for baby stuff. Glad to hear all is well with the twinkies! Do you have names picked out?

Likkle: I was induce with the gel and then drip. They were supposed to use the gel for 12 hours but because of all these emergencies I got left for 24 hours with it in. It definitely started my contractions and got me to 5cm but the drip worked better. I know it sucks evicting your baby but when you have you lo in your arms you will be happy. Good luck tomorrow!! 

Snd: Good luck with beta #3!! 

Mobaby: Your crib is beautiful, what store is it from? I imagine you'll have to assemble it or pay a ton to ship it. Most cribs are easy to assemble nowadays but I'm not sure about a handmade one. 

Kathy: Good luck at your beta today, weird to say but I hope it is 0!! Sorry the cramping is bad. :( Hoping this turn around for you soon!

Azlissie: I feel for you and poor little Dawson, Chris has been sick for a week now and only wants to sleep in my arms. I keep thinking about you and your mom holding Dawson all night. I don't think I could handle it. You are such an amazing mommy!!!

Broody: Crazy how fast a year passes, are you going with a theme? 

Saw that quad article on FB too! I would die!!!! That is crazy rare!!! I find it hard with twins at my age I can't imagine what that lady's life will be like. I hope she has help.


----------



## MoBaby

Honey: not to sound negative but 75 is low for 12dp5dt. I'm just saying that from personal experience and research and reading over past 3 years. BUT it's not impossible or negative so I think there is a little hope there. What is important is the doubling time/increase that will predict things more than a single number. Fx for you!

Stinas we have Bellini here too!! That was my next stop but the one I found wasn't leaving my mind so I went with it. 

Bubu swollen ovaries are good!! Fx for you!!

Jenn it's from a local store that sells high end baby furniture. Shipping from the store to me is done by a delivery service and cost around $100-$130 so not too bad although for what I paid it should come directly to me!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks Mo ... I don't know if they really are swollen - it is just what it feels like. That and being seriously bloated! Why would it be good?


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Mo. I was waiting for an honest opinion from you. I did think it was low too. I just needed to know the truth to be prepared for reality. I guess it could go both ways from here. I guess time will tell. I love that you never sugarcoat the reality. The bare truth was what I needed to know.

I guess there is nothing I could do to change the outcome. So I'm not worried about that. What I'm worried is it is the exact same thing being repeated over and over. And they can't find a reason why I can't have a successful pregnancy. Is there anything I should ask for in particular at my next appointment for prevention of miscarriage. I need answers and I need to know the right questions to ask.

Jenn - I hope I get to a better place by my next test and have miracle twins like haj! That would be dream come true. I'm still hoping for that.


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu the hcg stimulates the ovaries to make progesterone... Also women who hyper stimulate tend to get worse once hcg starts kicking out which makes the ovaries :)


----------



## bubumaci

Ah, I see - well then I really hope that that is it :) xxx


----------



## CDysart

Mrs. C- I'm doing okay, just trying very impatiently to be patient! I feel like the rest of my life is on hold while all I do is hurry up and wait!

Bubu- I'm so excited for you and crossing my fingers and saying a prayer that this is your time!

Stinas- I was wowed by your baby shower pics beautiful! I hope you got everything you needed and more and I'm so glad baby girls heart is looking good, you deserve great things!

MoBaby- I can't believe you don't have much time left to go, your pregnancy seems to have flown by (for me anyway)! Are you all done with tests and that sort of thing so that you can just enjoy your last bit of pregnancy?

Kathy- I am going to have the SHG as well, mine is scheduled for March 6 plus lots of bloodwork. We seem similar and my doctor thinks I have a clotting disorder and will need to take heparin through my pregnancy. You may look into something like that. I hope all is well with you I understand how tough it is waiting for your levels to go back down while grieving but at the same time wanting to start again, so frustrating. I am glad to lend an ear if you need to vent anytime!

Honey- I'm so glad your pregnant how exciting! Please try not to worry to much I know it's easier said than done as a lot of us have been in that situation. All of my first betas for all 3 pregnancies started low, it really is not the first number that is so important it is the doubling factor. My last pregnancy my first beta was 18 and then it took off from there and in a matter of two weeks was in the thousands and then I got to see my babies heart beat! It's so hard to feel like your on pins and needles when you just want to be happy and enjoy being pregnant and I pray that your numbers do exactly as they should and you get that happy feeling and take home baby!

As for me I'm just driving myself insane trying to tell if I have any "Pregnant" like symptoms which I know is way to early if I was lucky enough to get pregnant on my own again. I have an SHG scheduled for March 6 along with all the bloodwork I didn't get to last time since I ended up pregnant. If I happen to be blessed with another suprise pregnancy before my test and bloodwork my doctor is going to have me start heparin injections twice a day and continue that through my pregnancy. He believes I have a clotting issue and the clots are cutting off supplies to the baby based on the times that I have miscarried. I'm secretly hoping to get pregnant again and just go with the heparin but am kind of scared because if it's another issue then a fourth miscarriage might just have me come unraveled! Anyway I hope all is well with everyone and I am really enjoying all the updates on the babies!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Cd you really give me hope.
Bubu- if OHSS symptoms are coming back it could only mean one thing. Your body has started making hcg. I hope it really is. Fingers crossed for you. This is excited though it is no fun for you be in pain. But I have always felt that heavy feeling where your ovaries are suppose to be and the bloating days before actually seeing a bfp.


----------



## MoBaby

Cd I think I'm all done. Ultrasound around 35 weeks to make sure baby is growing and no iugr. No signs of it but I guess they want to be sure. No issues which I'm grateful for! 
I hope you are preggo natural again. Sorry you have tongi through all this :( can your dr run the bloodwork to see if clotting disorder?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

CDysart said:


> Mrs. C- I'm doing okay, just trying very impatiently to be patient! I feel like the rest of my life is on hold while all I do is hurry up and wait!
> 
> Bubu- I'm so excited for you and crossing my fingers and saying a prayer that this is your time!
> 
> Stinas- I was wowed by your baby shower pics beautiful! I hope you got everything you needed and more and I'm so glad baby girls heart is looking good, you deserve great things!
> 
> MoBaby- I can't believe you don't have much time left to go, your pregnancy seems to have flown by (for me anyway)! Are you all done with tests and that sort of thing so that you can just enjoy your last bit of pregnancy?
> 
> Kathy- I am going to have the SHG as well, mine is scheduled for March 6 plus lots of bloodwork. We seem similar and my doctor thinks I have a clotting disorder and will need to take heparin through my pregnancy. You may look into something like that. I hope all is well with you I understand how tough it is waiting for your levels to go back down while grieving but at the same time wanting to start again, so frustrating. I am glad to lend an ear if you need to vent anytime!
> 
> Honey- I'm so glad your pregnant how exciting! Please try not to worry to much I know it's easier said than done as a lot of us have been in that situation. All of my first betas for all 3 pregnancies started low, it really is not the first number that is so important it is the doubling factor. My last pregnancy my first beta was 18 and then it took off from there and in a matter of two weeks was in the thousands and then I got to see my babies heart beat! It's so hard to feel like your on pins and needles when you just want to be happy and enjoy being pregnant and I pray that your numbers do exactly as they should and you get that happy feeling and take home baby!
> 
> As for me I'm just driving myself insane trying to tell if I have any "Pregnant" like symptoms which I know is way to early if I was lucky enough to get pregnant on my own again. I have an SHG scheduled for March 6 along with all the bloodwork I didn't get to last time since I ended up pregnant. If I happen to be blessed with another suprise pregnancy before my test and bloodwork my doctor is going to have me start heparin injections twice a day and continue that through my pregnancy. He believes I have a clotting issue and the clots are cutting off supplies to the baby based on the times that I have miscarried. I'm secretly hoping to get pregnant again and just go with the heparin but am kind of scared because if it's another issue then a fourth miscarriage might just have me come unraveled! Anyway I hope all is well with everyone and I am really enjoying all the updates on the babies!!

Hi CD :hugs: I have done a ton of bloodwork but everything came back normal. They are doing the saline to make sure there was nothing left behind from the D&C....It's frustrating as they can't tell me what's wrong because all the blood work came back fine :shrug: My body was basically saying ok it's time for the baby to be born when in fact it wasn't....then when I ended up getting pregnant on my own my body didn't want to let go! :wacko: I have a crappy body :haha: 
I will say an extra prayer for you <3 that all bloodwork comes back fine.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Nurse just rang and I'm back at zero!! Wait for AF to arrive and then on third day they will give me BCP so I can do a saline sonogram...(guess they want to make sure this time around I don't get into any trouble) hahahahaha....from there if I want to start I can <3


----------



## CDysart

Honey- I'm glad I can give you some hope, hang in there!

Mobaby- I can do the testing for the blood clotting disorder which is scheduled on March 6. In order to have that testing done (and paid for by insurance) you have to have had 3 miscarriages which my doctor was going to do it at 2, and have no HCG in your system for 6 weeks (less than 5 anyway) because you can get false results easily if you do it right after pregnancy. They will do bloodwork that checks for any and everything such as auto immune disorders, blood clotting factors, and anything else you can think of. On March 6 it will have been right around 6 weeks since my miscarriage. If I end up pregnant they cannot do the testing until 6 weeks after the end of my pregnancy. I know The Lord will put me in the right place for his plan I just have to trust him and let go of trying to be in control which being that I'm human (and female ;) ) is so hard to do!


----------



## MoBaby

The guidelines changed to 2 or more. Mine was all covered 100%. You should be okay:
I did have embryo testing on each to see what went wrong but then had all the rpl workup.
https://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/...ittee_Opinions/Definitions_of_infertility.pdf


----------



## snd80

Quick update... 3rd beta = over 9,500!

I'm sooo nervous it's twins!!


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: How exciting, congrats! When is your scan?

Kathy: Glad to hear you are back to 0 and can start again. FX for you! 

Bubu: Sounds like good signs. Hopefully Friday will bring you good news. 

CD: I hope you can have a natural BFP again sure beats going through IVF.


----------



## snd80

Scan is set for thurs the 27th.


----------



## MoBaby

How exciting!! I bet it is!! That is a great beta :) Congrats.


----------



## honeycheeks

Terrible back breaking back ache. I can't even go to bed.

Kathy I am glad you get to start again soon.

Snd - those are some awesome beta numbers.

Bubu- how are you doing.


----------



## bubumaci

snd - what FANTASTIC numbers! How exciting :) so, so happy for you :) Certainly could be twinnies with those increases :) Can't wait to hear about your scan next week :) xxx

Honey - I am so sorry to hear that you have such a bad back-ache! Having had a slipped disc, I know how crippling back pain can be (and I am sure Lindsay can sing a song about it!). I sincerely hope it lets up soon!!

AFM - nothing new to report really. Still feeling very sore ovaries and being very bloated. Yesterday afternoon, I started peeing like a World Champion :lol: true, I was drinking a lot of water, but I wouldn't have thought that I needed to go that often. Had a waxing and facial appointment last night... even had to go out during the facial (which I don't normally) and could have gone a second time, but just waited, 'till I was done. Also, my skin was more sensitive to the treatment than normal - the girl doing the facial said that some parts of my face were turning red (blotchy) when they usually don't.
Was quite tired last night and off to sleep earlier than usual ... waking up three times to go to the toilet, at about 3 hour intervals.... Oh and around 6 woke up drenched in sweat ... Now this I do attribute to the progesterone I am having to take three times a day...
But silently, I am hoping that all the other things are signs of something very good happening (yes, secretly, I am hoping again *grin*) - but I daren't say it out loud for fear of jinxing it .... so I just keep saying (also when DH asks if it is normal) that I hope that it could be a good sign :) Boobs are getting more sensitive again, but that is also normal for me with the progesterone ...

[-o&lt;

And for all of us that need it :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu- your symptoms sound really promising. Fingers crossed for you. A lot of it could be from progesterone but the bloating and pain around ovaries has to mean pregnancy. Also the sensitive skin is new. Can't wait for Friday to hear your results.


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - I so hope that you are right :) :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Early on I had to pee constantly!!!! I never understood thinking these little soybeans smaller then my pinky nail are causing me to have to pee so much. Not sure is progesterone has anything to do with it. I figured it wasn't that since frequent peeing is a early sign of pregnancy for anyone. Everything sounds promising Bubu! Praying for you!!


----------



## snd80

Me too about the peeing. I pee about every two hours at night.


----------



## bubumaci

The weird thing is, that it is not always a lot, if you know what I mean? Sometimes, it is a normal amount and sometimes, more like a dribble (sorry if TMI)...

Now I am really starting to hope that this is it!! I have been so careful so far with getting my hopes up ... <3


----------



## Jenn76

So not TMI we talk about way worse things then pee on here. I peed dribbles constantly especially near the end. I'd feel like I was going to explode and only a drop would come out. Your uterus could be expanding and causing that feeling. For me it leveled off after a few weeks and then returned second tri when the babies started sitting on my bladder. It's so tough in the tww trying to figure out these symptoms. All I can say is for me I woke up one morning and just knew it worked. I got a BFN on my test that morning but I knew it worked, just too early for a line to appear.


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* I was kinda thinking that, when I wrote the "sorry if TMI" :) :)
If the bean(s) is only just burrowing in, would my uterus be responding already so soon?
I guess I am just a bit more cautious about knowing .. in August, I knew - but I also knew the moment that it was gone again, IYKWIM?
Just don't want to have my hopes crushed again... yet, I have that "feeling"... does that make sense at all???

Oh well - two more days and I will know either way :D :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BUBU...all positive vibes being sent your way!!! Praying extra hard for you <3


----------



## snd80

Bubu - sounding good to me!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

I remember peeing alot during the tww, but I thought it was my body downregging after all the procedures and hormones. And I had the sweating too, but I thought it was all from the estrogen and progesterone.... I think it's the real deal my friend!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Clinics usually look for anything above 50. Check the first page to compare with others betas!

Likk - Oh dearI hope that baby comes today! I can only imagine how uncomfortable you are!

Jenn - Yes, thats our place! I do have pretty much everything we need. I have a bunch of credit, so if I do need something I don't have to pay for it. :thumb up:
Ummmmmno names lol Its soooooo hard!!!! We have a few in mind, but its more him than me..i just don't feel any of them! Its weird. Thought it would be easier.

Mo - I really liked Bellini. Stuff is rock solid! 

cd - I hope you do get preg naturally again! Im praying everything goes well!

Kathy - yay for being at zero and being close to starting!

snd - :happydance: Yay!! I hope you join our twinkie group! Double the blessings!

BUBU - Cant wait for your first beta!

Went to Colombia University today. Doc confirmed the narrow valve. She agrees with the other doc. She said what what she saw today she does not think I will need to deliver there, I can deliver at my hospital. She wants to see me in a month to confirm that. She wants the cardiologists to look at her when she is born, but says the fact that it has not progressed since we first caught it about a month + ago, she is happy with that. 
So it was pretty much a confirmation apt. I do admit, it was super hard laying there for that long. My back was killing me.not to mention my feet are once again swollen. Yay. lol 
Overall, it was a good apt!
Next up is grown scan on friday!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I'm glad to hear all went well Stinas <3


----------



## MrsC8776

bubumaci said:


> Hi Mo. Yes there was. The development wasn't good enough, so nothing frozen, unfortunately. But I honestly wasn't expecting them to freeze anything today, seemed pretty clear, that their development was arresting :(
> 
> Honey, how are you today?

Sorry you don't have any frosties. You won't need them right now though. :winkwink: 



azlissie said:


> AFM, Dawson is doing great. He has a home health nurse who visits every 3 months & last week she thought his head was getting too asymmetrical so she suggested I look into a helmet. I took him into his ped for a second opinion & he said it's very mild & to not do anything right now. He wants me to take weekly pics of the top of his head & come back if I notice it changing. I was so stressed out for a few days - it just seems like the poor little guy has already had to go through so much & he deserved a break. I'm so glad he won't be getting a helmet to add to everything else. His palate surgery has been scheduled for June 5th - I'll be out of school & he'll have about 7 weeks before I have to go back. I just hope he's healed up by his 1st bday June 24th! But he's growing well & is such a happy baby!

I'm glad he doesn't need a helmet! That would be very hard with everything else you guys have gone through. He's a trouper though! I'm glad the surgery is scheduled. Fx he is healed up by his first birthday!! 



MoBaby said:


> Little mo in 30 days!!!!

:happydance:



honeycheeks said:


> Just got home from the clinic. Beta is 75 on 12dp5dfet. Isn't it a little lower than it should be. I remember it being well over 100 on the same day when I had my first beta. I'll have a repeat beta on Monday. I not sure if I should be excited or worried right now. Any expert advice is welcome.

Congrats Honey! Please try to stay positive. :hugs:



CDysart said:


> Mrs. C- I'm doing okay, just trying very impatiently to be patient! I feel like the rest of my life is on hold while all I do is hurry up and wait!
> As for me I'm just driving myself insane trying to tell if I have any "Pregnant" like symptoms which I know is way to early if I was lucky enough to get pregnant on my own again. I have an SHG scheduled for March 6 along with all the bloodwork I didn't get to last time since I ended up pregnant. If I happen to be blessed with another suprise pregnancy before my test and bloodwork my doctor is going to have me start heparin injections twice a day and continue that through my pregnancy. He believes I have a clotting issue and the clots are cutting off supplies to the baby based on the times that I have miscarried. I'm secretly hoping to get pregnant again and just go with the heparin but am kind of scared because if it's another issue then a fourth miscarriage might just have me come unraveled! Anyway I hope all is well with everyone and I am really enjoying all the updates on the babies!!

Fx for a natural pregnancy again. How amazing would that be!! 



PRAYIN4BABIES said:


> Nurse just rang and I'm back at zero!! Wait for AF to arrive and then on third day they will give me BCP so I can do a saline sonogram...(guess they want to make sure this time around I don't get into any trouble) hahahahaha....from there if I want to start I can <3

Great news! Bring on AF! 



snd80 said:


> Quick update... 3rd beta = over 9,500!
> 
> I'm sooo nervous it's twins!!

:happydance: Huge congrats! I can't wait to hear about your scan!! 



bubumaci said:


> snd - what FANTASTIC numbers! How exciting :) so, so happy for you :) Certainly could be twinnies with those increases :) Can't wait to hear about your scan next week :) xxx
> 
> Honey - I am so sorry to hear that you have such a bad back-ache! Having had a slipped disc, I know how crippling back pain can be (and I am sure Lindsay can sing a song about it!). I sincerely hope it lets up soon!!
> 
> AFM - nothing new to report really. Still feeling very sore ovaries and being very bloated. Yesterday afternoon, I started peeing like a World Champion :lol: true, I was drinking a lot of water, but I wouldn't have thought that I needed to go that often. Had a waxing and facial appointment last night... even had to go out during the facial (which I don't normally) and could have gone a second time, but just waited, 'till I was done. Also, my skin was more sensitive to the treatment than normal - the girl doing the facial said that some parts of my face were turning red (blotchy) when they usually don't.
> Was quite tired last night and off to sleep earlier than usual ... waking up three times to go to the toilet, at about 3 hour intervals.... Oh and around 6 woke up drenched in sweat ... Now this I do attribute to the progesterone I am having to take three times a day...
> But silently, I am hoping that all the other things are signs of something very good happening (yes, secretly, I am hoping again *grin*) - but I daren't say it out loud for fear of jinxing it .... so I just keep saying (also when DH asks if it is normal) that I hope that it could be a good sign :) Boobs are getting more sensitive again, but that is also normal for me with the progesterone ...
> 
> [-o&lt;
> 
> And for all of us that need it :dust::dust::dust:

Your symptoms sound promising!! I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:



Stinas said:


> Went to Colombia University today. Doc confirmed the narrow valve. She agrees with the other doc. She said what what she saw today she does not think I will need to deliver there, I can deliver at my hospital. She wants to see me in a month to confirm that. She wants the cardiologists to look at her when she is born, but says the fact that it has not progressed since we first caught it about a month + ago, she is happy with that.
> So it was pretty much a confirmation apt. I do admit, it was super hard laying there for that long. My back was killing me.not to mention my feet are once again swollen. Yay. lol
> Overall, it was a good apt!
> Next up is grown scan on friday!

I'm so glad everything went well! It is so hard laying there for so long. The scans are amazing but holy crap is it a killer on the back with two babies in there! 


Hopefully Likkle doesn't mind me sharing... She has been in the hospital since yesterday afternoon my time!! Last update was that they were still waiting. I'm guessing baby has decided to come on his/her own but is now being stubborn! For sure a boy (jk)! :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

Actually never mind... She had her baby!!! Huge congrats to Likkle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah Likkle! And......... Enquiring minds want to know Boy or Girl??????? Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Names are tough. Here is a couple I heard that were mentioned to me when I was in the hospital. Too late for me to use but free for you to use. Lemonjello (pronounces la-mon-jello spelled "lemon jello") and Abcde (pronounced ab-city spelled using the first 5 letters) These are real names people used. All yours, problem solved, your welcome!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

I heard of someone who named their girl gonorrhea (pronounced ganorea)... That's classy!!

Me and dh have no names either! We are slacking on that.

Likkle congrats!!! Boy?? Girl??? We have to know :) (when you are ready of course)


----------



## Stinas

Likk - YAYYYYYY! CONGRATS! Im still going with boy! lol

Jenn & Mo - LMAO! Yeah, thanks for those names lol Ill probably end up giving up and letting dh name them after his parents lol blah blah traditions Im ok with one being named after them, but the other should be mine&#8230;&#8230;.he agrees, but then says what do you have in mind and I draw blanks. My parents don't care that I won't name them after them&#8230;&#8230;..they have total Greek mythological names, so yeah, DH does not agree nor will I do that to the poor kids. 9 more weeks to figure this out!


----------



## bubumaci

Those names are great ... *ächem*

Yay Likkle .. LO is here ... and it is a ......?
Hope you are doing well with your recovery Sweetie and a huge welcome :howdy: to your LO :) xxxx <3


----------



## Jenn76

Yep I've heard those STD names, seriously?!!!! WTF are those parents thinking!!!! 
Chlamydia is another one. Actually Google told me there are twins named Lemonjello and Oranjello. 

My daughter has my MIL's name as her middle name. I was against it because I didn't want any family names, plus I didn't like it. Also didn't want my parents feeling bad that I didn't use their names. But DH insisted on it and since his mom passed away 8 years ago I didn't have the heart to argue it. I did get to choose Chris's middle name but DH fought me tooth and nail. Wanted to use his grandfathers name, seriously! I stood my ground though. 

I guess it depend if you like the names or not. If you don't then work together to come up with something, your families will understand. We made lists and gradually crossed things off as we decided against them.


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: One more sleep!!!! Every finger and every toe are crossed for you!!! :dust: :dust:

Kathy: I hope AF shows up soon!

Honey: Thinking of you, praying you little bean is settling in. <3 <3

So exciting about all the recent arrivals! Angie your next!!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Well it's a girl!!!!

Hi girls as some of you will know already know we've had our little one! Weighing in at a massive 8'6"!! She's perfect!! We've finally decided on a name - Isabelle Hope! Just seemed perfect after everything we've been thru! Will share the details when I'm not drugged up! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Love the name!! Dh and I has talked about naming our LO if it's a girl Isabel... Not set on anything but I think it's so pretty!! Congrats again :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Likkle!!!! She is gorgeous <3 

Bubu....thinking of you <3 Can't wait for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jenn76

That name was on my list too, love it! So happy for you!


----------



## snd80

Beautiful name Likkle!!! Congrats!!! :cloud9:

Bu- :dust:, :dust: and MORE :dust: Sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu: thinking about you! Keeping you in my prayers...I know there is a time difference there like 6 hours from mine....I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Likkle- Congratultations on your baby girl. Isabelle is a current favorite baby name. I love it. It has a musical ring to it when you say the name. Get some rest and cuddle time with baby Isabelle.

AFM - I tested again this morning and got 2 real bright lines and they came up almost instantly. But I have been spotting a LOT too. The worries never end ever, do they? I so don't want to lose this baby after getting here.

bubu - Good luck for your beta. I'm sure your numbers are going to be amazing. Last night DH and I talked about you and I told him how I knew it in my heart that you are going to get your BFP. And this morning I jumped out of bed realizing it is Friday and hence beta day. Keeping everything crossed for great numbers.


----------



## honeycheeks

I feel like AF is coming any minute. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - telling you to try not to worry is absolutely pointless I know because we just can't help it but sending you loads of hugs and positive vibes :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I had a lot of cramping the week after my bfp so don't give up hope - I'm sure it's just your lo snuggling in and your body making space :hugs:

Likkle - congratulations!!! :flower: Isabelle is a beautiful name. Can't wait to hear all about her! :D

Bubu - :hugs: sending you so much luck for today :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

:rofl: at all the crazy names!! I think Abcde is my favourite!! :haha:

Stinas - so glad all went well with your scan! :thumbup:


----------



## GettingBroody

Just realised I never congratulated BOMO - Congratulations!!!! :dance: Looking forward to your update - hope you're both doing well!


----------



## bubumaci

Hello Ladies,
Some of you will have seen my post on FB already ... I am still waiting for the beta results - will get them in a couple of hours ... but ...
I decided to do something very A-typical this morning ... and tested using a digital HPT (non-sensitive, 25miu) ... and ... see attached picture <3<3<3
Can't wait to hear what the blood serum values are! Now, we just have to hope that the progression in three days is what we want to see!!

I walked to the clinic smiling (and actually received several smiles on my way there in response)...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Allika

Yes!!!!!! Bubu, this is awesome!!!!!! Biggest congrats possible! Very excited for your beta number!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Allika - I just read in your signature that you are having a girl.Congratulations. Girl power!!


----------



## Jenn76

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I am over the moon happy happy happy!!!!! I literally have tears of joy for you bubu <3 The biggest Congrats and Hugs to you my friend!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

You are all so sweet!!! I wish I could gather you up and have a group hug!

Anyone on FB is already updated ... we have the beta results in ...
I am not entirely sure what to think, but from what I have read, the numbers are OK for 11 dpo? The nurse at the clinic said that they like anything > 12 ... so for that, 27 is OK :)

Can't you guys in the US come down to Florida when I am there in April? :) :)

Hugs and :cloud9: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Blutwerte 21.02.2014.png
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm so pleased for everyone!!! Looks like all our ladies are finally getting their wishes!!


----------



## Allika

Wowsa Bubu!!!! Look at your progesterone! Very promising!!!!!

@honeycheeks: thank you, dear!!!! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for your next beta as well!


----------



## bubumaci

It is very high... does that mean something? When I have hunted on the internet for progesterone in 1st trimester, I get numbers up to 43 or something ... and I have over 200?


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu!!! Omg!!!! Congrats!!! Perfect numbers for 11dpo!! Eek!! Omg!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

OHMYGOD BUBU!!!!!!! I am literally smiling from ear to ear here!!!! Aaaaaaaaagh!!!! :yipee: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :yipee:

Edit - PS Congratulations, lol!!! :D


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* you guys are making me smile even more! And that is already hard :D :D

Love you guys - thank you! :hugs::kiss::happydance:


----------



## Allika

Let's put it this way:

Low progesterone is either an indicator of an impending miscarriage or a reason for a miscarriage. Since yours is high, it makes me quite optimistic that you're body is saying "I'm keeping these embryo/s and I am fighting for it" and got out the big guns! I consider high progesterone as a very good sign!


----------



## chellesama

Bubu!!!! Details! How'd you react to seeing it come up 'pregnant'? How did hubby react? Did you tell your doc when you went in, and how'd the doc react to your positive? ALL THE DETAILS! 

So, so, so thrilled for you! Not gonna lie, I'm gonna float through my math test today just based on how happy I am for you.

Chelle


----------



## snd80

TOLD YOU BUBU THIS THREAD WAS L-U-C-K-Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:headspin: :wohoo: :happydance:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO freaking happy for you!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

*lool* Chelle!! That would be wonderful if you could float through your maths test :)

Well, as you all know, I am not one for POAS and only once allowed myself to test previously, that was when the numbers were so low, that it was over before it even started and the HPT said "not pregnant".

These past days, I just had a feeling that perhaps it would be OK to start hoping again. I have been religiously doing hypnotherapy, am feeling very calm .. and did think that perhaps the flaring up of the OHSS again might be a good sign. Also - and this is funny - the friend who referred me to the clinic I go to said that one sign for her was sweet-smelling wee (pee) and the past couple of days, I have noticed that too. My temperatures have been doing the right thing and fertility friend even indicated that it might be triphasic ...
Anyway, DH kept going on about how bloated I am and so I made up my mind - "what the hell" - the tests are not sensitive, >25mIU, so even if it has worked, it might come up negative ... and if it is positive, then I can go in with a smile :)

DH had commented this morning upon seeing my swollen belly that he was concerned. He had left by the time I POAS-d. I was brushing my teeth when the timer disappeared and the words appeared... I couldn't believe it, promptly threw my toothbrush in the sink and grabbed the phone to call DH.
When he answered, I said to him "I know the reason, why I am bloated .... I am pregnant" - he then asked me, how I knew - and I told him, that I had done a test. Snapped the picture and sent it to him :)
Since I haven't seen him yet, I can only say that he sounds happy, but unsure (since we had the chemicals the last two times) ... but I did tell him that the numbers from the previous tries are nothing compared to these - he also wanted to know what the feedback from you ladies is about the numbers :)

I didn't see my doctor today, but I did tell the nurse who was drawing my blood :) I first asked her, what numbers they like to see at the first Beta - and she said anything above 12 can be promising. I said that I guessed it would definitely be above that, because for the first time, I decided to use the test at home and since it reacted with a positive and is > 25 mIU, I guess my blood will be too :) :) 
She asked me, whether I had just known and if that was why I had tested and I told her that I did have a feeling that this time would be :bfp: :) :)

I rang my Grandma from home (the one who is 101, who lost her daughter, my Mother, last year) - she had just lit a candle, because we lost another family member ... on January 31st - like an Auntie to me. It was her cremation / funeral today and if I hadn't had my blood test today, I would have gone to be there and to pay my respects and be there for the family. In fact, when I was driving to the clinic all happy, I suddenly thought of her and tears filled my eyes - I thought, how crazy and unfair life is, on a day, when my family is so sad, that I am filled with so much joy about this news...
Anyway, Grandma was of course not in the best state of mind - but was of course unbelievably moved by the news I had for her. I did tell her, that we still need to see how everything develops, but that for the time being, it is looking good. We chatted for a bit, she said that the good news couldn't have come at a better time and thanked me :) :) <3

Thank you and good luck for your test - spread your wings and fly through it :) xxx


----------



## CDysart

Bubumaci- I'm overwhelmed with happiness for you! I said a prayer for you last night and I just knew it was going to happen for you! Congratulations on a great number and enjoy being PREGNANT:happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Bubu, I've been praying for you!!! This is such wonderful news!!! I'm over the moon for you!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - againsuper thrilled for you!!!! Even DH remembered you when I told him this morning! Truly amazing news! 
Im not sure about progesterone numbers. My clinic didn't really give out numbers besides betas. Maybe to keep us from going crazy with Google. Makes sense. Don't even think about the numbers. The fact that you got a "PREGNANT" on a digital this earlyummm helloooo GREAT sign! Its the same DPO as I got mine on a digital! I think I POS for like a week in a rowam and pm lol Spent over $100 just on tests, totally worth seeing those lines lol


As for me..went to doc today! Gained 3lbs in a weekwhich he said was good..better than the 15lbs I did in 5weeks. He wants to see me in a week again for blood pressure and my swelling. Most likely we will be seeing him (OB) weekly now just because my risk of preeclampsia is high with twins. 
Growth scan at high risk doc showed the Twinkies are growing on track! Twin A(Girl, the one with 2 vessel cord & Heart issue) is weighing 2.12lbs and has decided to turn, so she is almost head down.little more crooked than directly down lol 
Twin B (Boy) is a big guy at 3.3lbs and laying across like always. Saw him blink a few times which was cool! No good sonogram pics this time. They actually kind of look scary lol 
I go back to high risk in two weeks, then I will start going there weekly. Its crazy how close its getting!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome update Stinas <3


----------



## chellesama

Tell your hubby that I did the math on your numbers and they should come out pretty close to mine when I carried J&H's Andrea. So it looks like you'll be in for a happy, adorable baby (or two) who might be a little slow to crawl but giggles morning, noon, and night!

Probably did okay on the maths; the first question was b.s. and kind of knocked me back a bit, but I think it's going to be a solid B. (Notice how the B looks pregnant like someone else I know!) 

Chelle


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: So happy for you and DH!!! Your angels are definitely looking down on you. I so wish I was going to Florida with you in April could use a break from all the snow we keep getting. Hope you have a happy healthy nine months! 

Stinas: Great update!! I found the best pics were from 12 weeks where you could see the whole baby in one pic. After that I got some scary pics too! Glad to hear Lemonjello and Oranjello are doing great!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Lmaoooooooooo!!!! Those are great names! hehehe


----------



## azlissie

Bubu, once again, huge congratulations!! I am just so happy for you. I really admire your strength & determination. I can't wait to hear your next beta!!

Stinas, I'm glad they're checking your little girl so closely - that must be reassuring. Sounds like she might be a tiny little thing like Dawson - maybe that's a two vessel cord thing. And I'm so glad to hear your little boy is doing great! He already weighs almost as much as Dawson did at birth 

Likkle, congrats again. Isabelle is a beautiful baby. Are you home yet?

Laurie, I'm loving the pics of Henry! How long do they think you'll have to feed him every three hours? That was the NICU routine so Dawson was on a three hour schedule when he came home - I think it lasted a couple weeks & then he started doing his own thing. 

My little guy is up to 14lbs & will be 8 months old on Monday - crazy how the time flies!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

A quick update- I have more bleeding today. It is more than spotting I think, more like really really light flow. It is mostly clear CM but red tinged. I guess it doesn't look good anymore. Looks like another heartbreak on the way. 
I have more on my right side and around the right ovary like I had last week.

I don't know what to think anymore. Feels like I have been wishing for too much.


----------



## bubumaci

Stinas - that is wonderful news from your latest scan! How exciting, that she is turning down :) :) :) <3

Honey - please don't worry just yet :hugs: I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!!!!

Chelle - thank you for the maths! That made me smile - a baby who giggles morning, noon and night :)

:dust::dust::dust: for all of us needing it :) <3


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: :hugs: Praying for you!! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Quick question - the past mornings, I have been waking at - for me :D - unearthly hours... Friday was 4 something and today was 5 and then couldn't get back to sleep for a loooong while. Did any of you have that right at the beginning?


----------



## chellesama

A little bit; the hormones throw everything off kilter. A few hours later I'd be struggling to keep my eyes open. But when I woke up, I'd be full of energy. It's so hard when you know you've got to sleep now because you have to work later!


----------



## snd80

bubumaci said:


> Quick question - the past mornings, I have been waking at - for me :D - unearthly hours... Friday was 4 something and today was 5 and then couldn't get back to sleep for a loooong while. Did any of you have that right at the beginning?

OMG! Me!!! :wave: All I've griped about is my INSOMNIA! I'll fall asleep so fast, sleep about 3 hrs at the most, and wide awake for H-O-U-R-S!! Then when I do finally fall back asleep, I feel like I just cat-nap for a minute before the alarm goes off. I was so desperate night before last for real sleep I took some tylenol pms (after googling if it was ok) before bed, but I be damned if the same thing happened anyways!!!! :nope: I'm like a walking zombie anymore!!! BUt that's ok.. as my hubby says... I'll crash one day!!! :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks snd, I have been managing to sleep around three hours at a time, waking up to pee for example and then just lying there. Funnily enough, I am really wide awake when I wake up.... During the day I get tired, but I am doing my hypnotherapy usually midday! and I usually doze off and then feel really refreshed afterwards. xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - I was the exact same, wide awake at crazy hours every morning! Not sure if it was an actual pregnancy symptom or just pure excitement!!

Honey - keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Jenn76

Soon enough you ladies will get very tired and sleep as much as you can. I slept for 17 hours straight one night during my first tri. Growing a bean or two can really take a lot out of you.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Stop stressing out!!! Stress can do a whole bunch of messed up stuff to your body. Don't ruin it&#8230;.relax until you go back to the doctors. 

BUBU - get used to the weird sleeping. I would wake up early, then after a few weeks, I couldn't wake up. NOW&#8230;.I WISH I could sleep better!!! Between the bathroom breaks and the back aches waking me up, I don't think ill ever have a good nights sleep! lol


----------



## MoBaby

I must be out of the ordinary....I sleep on my back (most comfortable position for some reason) and I don't always get up to pee. If I do its usually between 4:30-6 and I wake up for the day between 6-6:30 and I sleep pretty well. Never get up more than once to pee. 

I hope the insomnia gets better soon ladies!!


----------



## honeycheeks

I have been telling myself that since my hpts are really dark, I might still have a chance. But today my spotting is more like a flow. I think I will soon have to come to terms with reality.


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh Honey - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I will still stay hopeful for you until the drs say otherwise :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

I've a question for those of you with a baby (or babies!) Do you use protection when bd'ing or do you just assume you aren't going to get pg? (because this is an ivf thread after all!!) We have just been assuming it won't happen (given dh's low numbers in all areas) but it occurred to be ystrdy that you did hear about miraculous natural bfps, which in turn left me wondering if I should be taking folic acid just incase.... Are any of you ladies taking it? Problem is that if I do start taking it I know that I will subconsciously feel as if we are ttc again (even though we're not) and will probably start to get my hopes up a teeny bit every month.... Thoughts?! :wacko:


----------



## honeycheeks

Broody- Well that's something I have wondered about too, but I haven't got that far yet to have a baby and then worry about miracle BFPs. But it would be interesting to hear what the other ladies do.

Edit - DH has been looking up pregnancy related bleeding, spotting, subchorionic hematoma , vanishing twin syndrome and blah blah blah... I am so sad for him. Men googling things does mean they are so really worried. My man usually has me google stuff for him but never doe things himself. It hardly ever makes sense to him when I try explaining IVF stuff to him and I usually get half his attention. Today he came home during lunch break and has been telling me he googled all this stuff at work today and is trying to explain all the bleeding I have been having. He hasn't been sleeping well at nights and has bags under his eyes. He is worried even in his sleep about "cookie and cream" . Well that's what we named the embabies. I really wish I could bring more happiness in his life than sorrow and grief.


----------



## sekky

Honey sorry for what you are going through. When is your next beta?


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks sekky. Next beta is tomorrow. Not too long before we find out.


----------



## MoBaby

Getting I won't prevent after baby but I'll stay on prenatals through bfing and after as they are generally a good multivitamin. I figure our chances if conception are less than 0.000001% (no sperm plus one tube) so if a miraculous natural bfp is meant to occur I want it to happen.

Honey soo sorry :( beta soon. I hate this for you!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I find myself on my back as well. lol Its comfortableexcept when I get up to my feet.but that back pain happens in any position. It must be where the twinkies are sitting.

Honey - Google is bad.dont do it. 

Getting - We will not prevent either..but then again.he has zero sperm coming out, so, its like a natural prevention I guess?


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - all fingers and toes crossed for your beta tomorrow!!! :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

@ Getting - if this has worked and we have a mini (or two), we would not prevent either. Like Stinas says - we have fail-safe contraception built in (in fact, that was how I joked to DH after we had the diagnosis) ... of course, if a miracle were to happen, I would take it with open arms :)

Bit nervous about the beta tomorrow. Still feeling very swollen, ovaries are hurting more rather than less - but other than that, no other symptoms still. Boobs are a tiny bit sorer than a day or two ago, but nothing spectacular. Still peeing like a world champion though :) Since the return of mild OHSS was a good sign for the building up of HCG, I am almost scared of my ovaries not hurting anymore - how crazy is that!
In fact yesterday, after a while, I found sitting too uncomfortable, because everything felt so swollen - have been taking it really easy today...

Please keep everything crossed for us....

:dust::dust::dust: for everybody needing it....


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Good luck tom!!!


----------



## CDysart

Bubu- Good luck on your beta tomorrow although I know your number will be perfect!!

Honey- if you look back at one of my older posts, I actually had spotting with my last pregnancy and then one evening it turned so heavy I was passing large clots and just knew it was over. I bled so heavy all night and cramped heavily, I called the doctor the next day to let them know I had miscarried and they wanted me to come in for an ultrasound. I told the tech doing my ultrasound that she wouldn't see anything because of the night before and I was still bleeding heavily like my period, well that was the day I saw my baby and the heartbeat for the first time. It was intact and growing on target! I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hemorrhage and they could see exactly where it was and said I would bleed a while longer but it probably wouldn't effect the baby. All you need is the faith of a mustard see which is so hard to have when your going through this but I pray you have a nice strong beta tomorrow and will say a little prayer for you.


----------



## CDysart

Mustard seed!


----------



## Jenn76

Honey: I know you bring a lot of happiness to your DH! :hugs: good news will come tomorrow. 

Broody: We decided we wouldn't prevent either and if it happened naturally then it would be meant to be. Honestly I would love to have a baby again but I'll never do IVF again. I'm blessed to have my two and I only ever wanted two. It's tough having twins because as they are growing up I look back at the early days and think I miss that but then I think no way three is too much at my age. 

Bubu: Looking forward to hearing a high number tomorrow. Good Luck!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Good luck ladies <3 

Getting....my doctor told me it wouldn't happen without ivf...low and behold although it didn't last long I did get pregnant naturally in December...lol...I guess it is true when they say you can never say never <3


----------



## honeycheeks

Back home from beta. Will go in back in a couple of hours to know the result. But it looks like AF is here.
Why do I still hope for a miracle? Probably because I think this might have been our last chance.


----------



## bubumaci

Hello Sweet Ladies,

With great excitement, I can announce that my HCG more than tripled since Friday :) We are pregnant. I have to make an appointment for an u/s for next Monday (they want to see the sac I guess, make sure we have a bean or two snuggled in there for the long haul) :) <3 <3 :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Blutwerte 24.02.2014.png
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## honeycheeks

Bubu - Your numbers just look so good. I am so excited for you. Can't wait to find out how many you have in there. There has to be 2 in there I tell you.

My beta today was something over 300. But I have been bleeding heavily. So there isn't much hope now. But we still do a repeat beta on 26th. All you ladies have been so wonderful in supporting me


----------



## sekky

Congrats Bubu. 

Honey so sorry you are still in a limbo. What did the hospital have to say about your bleeding?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Hello Sweet Ladies,
> 
> With great excitement, I can announce that my HCG more than tripled since Friday :) We are pregnant. I have to make an appointment for an u/s for next Monday (they want to see the sac I guess, make sure we have a bean or two snuggled in there for the long haul) :) <3 <3 :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:

ABSOLUTELY THRILLED FOR YOU!!!! OVER HERE DANCING AWAY!!! :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance ::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Honey story you are in limbo :( looks like your doubling time is around 3 days... 48-72 is normal doubling time so you are in that window. I would expect at 24dp5dt to have numbers higher than that but you never know. The beta in 2 days time will tell you. I hope all is fine but I agree with you the low beta and bleeding doesn't look good :( what did the clinic say about the bleeding? My first thought is could it be ectopic but I think more time is needed to see that with ultrasound/rule it out. Keeping all crossed for you!

Bubu I'm so excited for you!! Ultrasound next week? I can hardly wait! Did you tell your re about the bloating? Your estradiol is still pretty high. I imagine you have some ohss going on.


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you :)
I didn't see the doctor, but I did mention it to the nurse - both the bloating and the very sore ovaries. She said I should keep an eye on it and if it gets worse, to ask for an appointment. I'm not having any trouble breathing (which she asked), so I think it is just a mild case of OHSS. She also asked if I had trouble when lying down, I told her that it is uncomfortable on my back, because of the ovaries, so I lie only on my side...

Oh and the u/s is so we can see the amniotic cavity :) (and if it is one or two :D) :)


----------



## sekky

Mo looking at your signature and I just realized your baby will be here in just 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Over the moon for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Honey - I would ask for a scan!


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - I am so sorry you're going through this :hugs: Are you in pain? If so I would try and push for a scan too in case it is ectopic like Mo said. (or would it be too early to tell?)

Bubu - I am beyond thrilled for you! Can't wait for your scan to see how many are in there! :D


----------



## MoBaby

sekky said:


> Mo looking at your signature and I just realized your baby will be here in just 3 weeks!!!

Yep 22 days to go!! Assuming little mo stays put. I'm having a lot of tightening which woke me up last night several times and it's been constantly today... Clinic said if it's more than 4-6 per ht I need to come in so when I get home from work and can count them and time them I will. Hopefully just dehydrated or something (although I'm peeing constantly since yesterday).. I'm packing tonight because I have a feeling I'm not going to make it until March 18th.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks ladies for your support. I had been crying for hours last night like it is over. 

Mo- It didn't really occur to me that it could be an ectopic. Thanks for pointing that out. Let me also mention that both my tubes are completely blocked right from the neck of the uterus, if that makes sense. So it is still possible that I might have an ectopic. I thought I was safe from an ectopic. But I guess I can't se so sure.

My doctor seemed worried about the bleeding but she wouldn't judge yet. She just was being honest and said it could go either way from here. She has had a patient who had a low hcg of 50 to begin with, had profuse bleeding and yet they found the sac on ultrasound and went on to have a healthy pregnancy. Such things do happen. So they wouldn't say a thing unless they are absolutely sure.

But I have noticed one thing that my body is extremely sensitive to hcg after having multiple bad cases of OHSS. When hcg rises my body feels sore , even in frozen cycles.Even in this cycle I knew when my levels were rising and when they were not. But I don't have that feeling anymore. So I wouldn't be surprised to find my hcg no longer rising at tomorrow's appointment.

And for the bleeding. I had heavy bleeding yesterday and possibly through the night too. But it looks like is probably no longer heavy or not bleeding anymore. I am still on progesterone, so that could also be a reason for the abrupt end of bleeding or it might come back later. I just need to be prepared for everything.

My next appointment is tomorrow. So I will ask for a scan and the possibility of an ectopic. Is there anything else I should ask. 

Is there any remedy for the low hcg thing?


----------



## bubumaci

Honey, I am keeping everything possible crossed for you - I hope you get a scan today and that they find the reason for the bleeding. I have no idea of course, but would find it weird if the HCG is rising as it should, but that the rest is not OK...
I am so sorry you are having to go through this! :hugs: <3

One thing I would say ... I think our bodies respond to things differently, like with symptoms, or lack thereof - just because in the past you have responded sensitively, does not mean that you are going to this time... I have had no symptoms whatsoever so far (excepting the mild OHSS and frequent peeing and waking up punctually some time between 3 + 4:15 every morning) - no seriously aching boobs, nothing I would call cramping, no spotting... not even hit that wall of exhaustion yet in the early evenings... Please try to keep calm and I really hope that there will be good news for you today.

As far as a remedy for the low HCG thing - you get healthy pregnancies, where the values just start lower, but rise as they should... then you get others (like Mo - I think hers were pretty high - she was at over 691 at 11dpt - and 2540 two days after that, where I was at 118 yesterday at 9dpt - even if I were to triple in 48 hours, I wouldn't get her numbers ;)) - my doubling time is 33,84 hours and hers is 38,34 ... your figures are 72 hours - so that does seem slow, but I believe is still within the range that is OK (Mo can say more on that)....

Unfortunately, as painful as it is - none of it is in our hands. We can do our stimming, we can look after ourselves - but as soon as the "artificial" process begins, it is out of our hands. After transfer, we just have to pray that *this time* it works. It is part of the worst thing in this process - being utterly helpless and not able to influence anything :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Numbers don't really tell us much but give a possible.... So like bubu said don't count yourself out! Yes for some reason I always have high hcgs but it means nothing because my hcg was higher last pregnancy and I had a mc. I also had very low hcg with the same out come so they are just numbers. Our bodies will do what it will do. There is a woman recently here (canamfam I think) who had very low initial betas, not doubling like they should and bleeding and at her 8 wk scan there was a a perfect bean there so anything is possible from this point forward. Hoping all is good tomorrow at your beta!


----------



## Jenn76

Honey wishing you good luck tomorrow!! Sorry this has been so stressful for you. Unfortunately none of us can tell you if this will be your forever baby. I've seen many people have low betas and carry to term so it's definitely possible. I always like to side with the positive, being an optimist. You are one amazingly strong lady and no matter what you will pull through. We are all rooting for you, and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Honey....Keeping everything crossed for you <3 and as always you will be in my prayers.


----------



## snd80

Praying for you Honey!!! [-o&lt;

Has anyone had THE worst moodiness ever through this!!! I mean I'm to the point where I'd rather slap some ppl than look at them or even hear their voices!!!! And my husband is the worst! EVERYTHING he does gets on my ever lasting nerves!!! And he does the stupidest shit ever, I swear!!! I'm like... REALLY?! I tell him he is like the only child who just found out a baby is on the way and is jealous! :haha: I swear he is gonna give me high blood pressure before this is all over!!! :nope:

Hope everyone else is well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Honey - best of luck tom!!! I agree with the other ladies, at this point there is nothing you can do but go with the flow. Pray for the best and don't stress yourself out!

snd - I wanted to shoot dh many times lol Everyone irritated me&#8230;..it just got worse for the next couple weeks.

Ladies I have this awful cough&#8230;.i can't take it anymore I feel like crap!!! I knew DH would get me sick! 
Any remedies? I want to avoid medicine, but if it keeps it up, ill take something tom.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Im not sure if you can take vicks vapor rub but I heard that if you rub this on your feet and put socks over it your cough should ease up or even go away....again not sure when pregnant if you can put that on...I have been dying to try it out but luckily haven't been sick..lol


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - OMG I totally forgot about that remedy!!!! Going to read the back of it and see if I can use it.


----------



## honeycheeks

Stinas - It totally made me lol when you said "at this point there is nothing you can do but go with the "FLOW". 

Well speaking of flow, I had considerably less bleeding yesterday. If I say it was a 9 on the day before, yesterday the bleeding was only a 2. I hope that makes some sense at all. But I was disappointed this morning to see more blood. But also I find the bleeding is a little more in the mornings than during the day. I have come up with a lousy explanation for it as well. I like to think it is because we have been lying flat all night and in the morning a little more comes out due to the gravity :haha:

Another thing was since late evening yesterday and all night I was sore around the ovaries and felt sore all over. And I have an unusual symptom everytime I am pregnant. I choke on food or water randomly. I had that too last night and well there is the back pain but I don't consider it much of a symptom as I have read that back pains are also a common symptom in miscarriages. Other than this I have absolutely no other symptoms. No sore boobs at all. I could crush them to death and feel no pain.

Yet I find myself getting my hopes up again. I was so wanting to do an hpt this morning. But I don't have more tests at home. I try not to keep too many tests at home since they usually drive me crazy. But I could use a test this morning.

I am now back home from the blood draw and will go in again in a couple of hours. I might break under the stress of not knowing.


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Honey, my fingers are tightly crossed for great results today!
I think the lying down / gravity idea is a sound explanation :)
If you are starting to feel a bit more confident, it's your gut, and that I would trust :kiss:


----------



## bubumaci

On another note (I promised myself I wouldn't worry!!) ... On Monday evening I coughed and my left ovary started really really hurting ... hurt all night and a bit in the morning - and since then, the swollen, hurting ovary thing seems to have just disappeared. Is it possible of the OHSS symptoms (that comforted me, because it made me believe that everything was progressing normally - crazy, I know) to just disappear. I am still quite swollen ... not peeing quite as frequently (I think) and woke up an hour later this morning than the other crazy mornings. Had a seriously vivid dream (with my Mother in it). I thought it was a "good" sign, that I started feeling really tired yesterday. Midday, when I do my hypnotherapy, I more or less promptly fell asleep for the 20+ minutes of the MP3 (which is OK, subconsciously, it apparently works anyway) ... by 4 pm, I thought my head would fall on my desk and around 5:30 I lay down, was dozing when DH came home at 6 and then slept 1,5 hours (and had trouble getting up this morning)...

But the sudden disappearance of the OHSS symptoms (and the fact that my pee, that was smelling sweet-ish - doesn't seem to be doing that any more) just seems to be a bit weird?
OK - so I haven't had any other symptoms that could come or go. Boobs are slightly sore, but the same as normally before AF.

Is it normal for the OHSS symptoms to suddenly dissipate like that and for everything to still be OK? Other than a swollen belly, I feel nothing ...??


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Everything seems on par, especially the tiredness. You just gave me flashbacks to early my first tri. :) I never had OHSS so I'm not sure how long that will take to go away. I did have bloating until almost the end of my first trimester. Those who knew I did IVF kept telling me I was showing but it was all bloat. I even busted open a pair of pants and work from the a bloat. So embarrassing especially when it's still not known you are pregnant by others. OMG I am still over the moon with your results!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey Ladies. Thanks for all your prayers. I just got back from my beta. It was a super stressful day. And it got very late at the clinic as my files were misplaced or something. I was stressed like there is no tomorrow. By the time I was told my results, I was trembling with panic. 

Unfortunately my levels aren't rising anymore. They are falling dramatically. I was stunned speechless though I knew not to get my hopes too high. Its just that I have an anxiety problem.

On the brighter side, I got referred to another specialist ER who takes an interest in "special" cases like me. I hope that opens some new doors for us.

Long story short, It is the end of yet another life that was never lived.


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: I had a lot of issues with DH during my pregnancy and it continues now. He can't do much right in my mind. I'm so frustrated by everything he does. Hopefully yours is just hormones that will pass. 

Stinas: I had bronchitis during my pregnancy and couldn't take anything!!! It was horrible!!! Definitely ask your OB. Sorry you are sick. 

Honey: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

Honey - I really have no words. I am so very very sorry! I honestly hope that this specialist will bring the answer to you and will help you get your little miracle! I so wished that the results would be good for you today!! :cry:


----------



## Jenn76

Praying Bubu is right and a new specialist will be able to figure out how to stop these miscarriages. Infertility is hard enough to cope with I can't even imagine how hard it must be to keep having success with IVF and keep having it taken away from you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Honey a new re sounds just what you need! Hopefully some testing can be done to figure out why your body doesn't want to hold into baby :(


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I am so sorry Honey <3


----------



## Stinas

Honey - I am sorry you are going through this. I hope the new re can figure something out!!

Bubu - honestly I didn't really have any symptoms that early. It was 6-10w when I had bad ms all day long. You figure out how to go about your day feeling like that though. I felt like crap but still did a 14hr work day lol

Jenn - having a cold sucks. Just did the Vicks thing on my feet. Called doc said I can take regular robitussin....figures I went out and bough wrong one before calling. Lol


----------



## snd80

So sorry Honey! :cry:


----------



## snd80

Hope you feel better Stinas!


----------



## bubumaci

@ Stinas - I totally believe you ... I am already amazed how anyone can get through a full day's work!! I lie down around midday in my lunch break to do my hypnotherapy and I fall asleep for the duration ... around 4/5, all I want is my bed ... I am only at the very beginning and already wondering how to get through the day (well, I don't *lol* working at home has its benefits) ... After work, I slept for 1,5 hours yesterday and 2 today ... So if I were to add feeling totally crappy / sick onto that ... I don't know how you guys have done it!!

SND - haven't you had your scan yet??? *on tenterhooks*


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - I guess you just get used to it. Second trimester is a breeze&#8230;.you get a second wind and think you can do everything&#8230;.then when third tri comes&#8230;.your like WTF&#8230;I need to lay down lol I can't hang as long, but I pretend I can lol Then the real kicker is when you go to lay down to sleep&#8230;..your soo uncomfortable you can't sleep lol ahhh the joys of pregnancy! haha we all secretly love it!

snd - Yeah, when is your scan?! I think your joining the twinkie bandwagon!


----------



## GettingBroody

Honey - I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Yes third trimester is hard! Second tri a breeze (and it goes by the fastest)...first tri is slow only because you are waiting for scans, labs, etc and you feel like crap. Which I had symptoms at 5.5 weeks 

After I hit 15 weeks and the nausea and fatigue went away I felt great! But around 28-29 weeks fatigue sat in again. I'm not too uncomfortable sleeping. I'm more uncomfortable sitting because of baby position. But I sleep through most nights. I imagine with twins it's really hard because the size of the belly is bigger. If my belly were bigger it would be a struggle.


----------



## Likklegemz

Honey really sorry :(

Sorry not posted much lately like a zombie but promise I'll catch up soon and share my birth story - might make you laugh

Love to all

Gem x x


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I agree with second tri.it was the easiest, but the fastest! Thankfully my belly is not huge. I feel like it is, but lady scanning me last week said she can't believe there are two in there and the nurse at the OB must have looked at paperwork quickly, found one heartbeat and was like ok doc will be in soonI'm like ummmtheres one more baby you need to find in there. lol 
Their positions make me uncomfortable. Getting in and out of bed is a challenge. My bed is high, so I think I'm going to need a stool soon lol..especially after the c-section, I think it will come in handy. 
Last night Twin B(Boy) either had his head or butt right up in between my boobs.it was the weirdest feeling and look ever! lol 
I plan on taking a new belly pic tom since I will be 30w.


----------



## Jenn76

Yeah for belly pic!! Chris liked to get in my ribs felt so weird. My bed is super high too. I managed after my section without much pain getting in and out at 30+ weeks was much harder. Rolling in bed was impossible too. Ugh! Did I say I missed being pregnant in FB? Second thought I'm not so sure... Lol. 

Can't wait to hear birth stories Gem and BOMO!!! 

Where is everybody???


----------



## Stinas

Jenn I'm starting to think its a boy thing&#8230;&#8230;mammas boys&#8230;.they like to snuggle nice and close lol 
A(girl) is much lower(and who is kicking as I type)&#8230;feels soooo much different. She is smaller, but feels much smaller&#8230;.probably because of where she is but its just something I can't describe. Got to admit&#8230;.its cool having two in there lol They always have a buddy. 
Bending over at this point is hard too. I fell like the babies stop me&#8230;like where do u think you are going lol


----------



## azlissie

Honey, I am so very sorry for your loss. I was really hoping for a different outcome for you. I hope the new doctor can find out what's going on - have you been checked for clotting disorders? Maybe there are some tests they can do. 

Bubu, no idea about ohss symptoms going away quickly but I'm sure it's possible. And your hormone levels are all over the place right now so that might play a role too. I can't wait for your scan on Monday!!

Stinas, I hope you feel better soon - being sick while pregnant is a major drag!! I do miss feeling Dawson squirm around and I had weird "phantom" movements for a few weeks after he was born. Are you still working full time? How much time are you going to take off?

Jenn, sorry the hubby still isn't helping out very much. That must be so frustrating & tiresome. It's great that Chris is starting to walk! I love the video of Emma sitting down without bending her knees! So funny. 

Kathy, how are you doing? Still waiting on af? 

Snd, anxious to hear about your scan!

Getting, how's Fia doing? 

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## Stinas

Az - Im still working. I cut back to 3-4 days a week and avoiding doubles. My feet swell easy or else I could probably work more. I am training a couple girls so I can start dwindling down my hours even more. Im guessing by the end of March ill be done. I don't know when I will go back, or if I even will. My mom is going to help me at the beginning with the twins, but she lives 45min away and does not drive the distance(I think she's scared). Maybe when they are bigger I can plan something out with my mom and go in a couple days a week, for my sanity lol


----------



## MrsC8776

snd80 said:


> Praying for you Honey!!! [-o&lt;
> 
> Has anyone had THE worst moodiness ever through this!!! I mean I'm to the point where I'd rather slap some ppl than look at them or even hear their voices!!!! And my husband is the worst! EVERYTHING he does gets on my ever lasting nerves!!! And he does the stupidest shit ever, I swear!!! I'm like... REALLY?! I tell him he is like the only child who just found out a baby is on the way and is jealous! :haha: I swear he is gonna give me high blood pressure before this is all over!!! :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!!! :hugs:

I was very moody in the beginning!! Everything seriously pissed me off. That eventually went away though (hubby may not agree :haha: )



bubumaci said:


> On another note (I promised myself I wouldn't worry!!) ... On Monday evening I coughed and my left ovary started really really hurting ... hurt all night and a bit in the morning - and since then, the swollen, hurting ovary thing seems to have just disappeared. Is it possible of the OHSS symptoms (that comforted me, because it made me believe that everything was progressing normally - crazy, I know) to just disappear. I am still quite swollen ... not peeing quite as frequently (I think) and woke up an hour later this morning than the other crazy mornings. Had a seriously vivid dream (with my Mother in it). I thought it was a "good" sign, that I started feeling really tired yesterday. Midday, when I do my hypnotherapy, I more or less promptly fell asleep for the 20+ minutes of the MP3 (which is OK, subconsciously, it apparently works anyway) ... by 4 pm, I thought my head would fall on my desk and around 5:30 I lay down, was dozing when DH came home at 6 and then slept 1,5 hours (and had trouble getting up this morning)...
> 
> But the sudden disappearance of the OHSS symptoms (and the fact that my pee, that was smelling sweet-ish - doesn't seem to be doing that any more) just seems to be a bit weird?
> OK - so I haven't had any other symptoms that could come or go. Boobs are slightly sore, but the same as normally before AF.
> 
> Is it normal for the OHSS symptoms to suddenly dissipate like that and for everything to still be OK? Other than a swollen belly, I feel nothing ...??

Your symptoms sound great! I remember mine coming and going. I think thats totally normal. I can't wait for you to have your scan!!! 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey Ladies. Thanks for all your prayers. I just got back from my beta. It was a super stressful day. And it got very late at the clinic as my files were misplaced or something. I was stressed like there is no tomorrow. By the time I was told my results, I was trembling with panic.
> 
> Unfortunately my levels aren't rising anymore. They are falling dramatically. I was stunned speechless though I knew not to get my hopes too high. Its just that I have an anxiety problem.
> 
> On the brighter side, I got referred to another specialist ER who takes an interest in "special" cases like me. I hope that opens some new doors for us.
> 
> Long story short, It is the end of yet another life that was never lived.

I am so very sorry :cry: :hugs: A new re sounds like the right move. I hope that will help. 



Stinas said:


> Honey - I am sorry you are going through this. I hope the new re can figure something out!!
> 
> Bubu - honestly I didn't really have any symptoms that early. It was 6-10w when I had bad ms all day long. You figure out how to go about your day feeling like that though. I felt like crap but still did a 14hr work day lol
> 
> Jenn - having a cold sucks. Just did the Vicks thing on my feet. Called doc said I can take regular robitussin....figures I went out and bough wrong one before calling. Lol

I ended up having to take robitussin as well. I think that and sudafed are the only things my ob said were ok to take. You for sure need a new belly pic!! 

Sorry for being MIA ladies. Life is totally insane right now. The girls turned one on the 22nd! Crazy how fast the time goes. Hubby goes back to work on the 7th and I'm not looking forward to that at all. The girls have become very needy and clingy. Emma has to be attached to someone at all times. This is going to be a difficult one and I honestly am not sure how I'll cope. I think I say that to myself every time he has to go though.


----------



## snd80

IMG_7176.jpeg

Well girls.... It is twins!!!!

I'll post more later. My phone is not cooperating!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bubumaci

Wohooooo - we knew it :) :) :) Congratulations Sweetie - look forward to your post later :) xxxxx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats SND!!! Awesome news <3

Hi AZ...yup still waiting ..... you would think I would have learned to be a little less anxious by now knowing that this ALWAYS happens...lol.... I'm crampy but not even a spec of blood to be found :-( 

Hi Ladies <3


----------



## MrsC8776

Huge congrats SND!!!

Kathy~ Sorry to hear you're still waiting. Hopefully something will happen soon!


----------



## snd80

Ok, I am at work with a better computer now...

Yesterday was an interesting day to say the least! I was NOT expecting it to be twins! Neither was my hubby!!!! :haha: He said he looked at the screen and thought he seen two, looked at the nurse who is grinning ear to ear at him and he looked back at the screen when the doc said "I hope you wanted two for the price of one!" He about fainted and I started crying after calling the doc a liar!!! haha! And lemme tell you, that bigger one's heartbeat was STRONG!!!!! It sounded like the alpha male!! :rofl: I felt bad for the smaller one cause I just know it's gonna be bullied up in there!!! :dohh:

Then came the fun! We came out the room and went to checkout where he was telling everyone along the way we just found out we're having twins, and the lab lady comes up to him and tells him to quit telling ppl just yet!!! He walked outside and waited for me to come out. We get down to the parking lot and he had a MELTDOWN!!! I wish I would have videotaped it!!! It was EPIC! He starts going ballistic! "OMG! We are in SO much trouble!!! Guess we get to use both sets of names now! GOD! We have to buy two of EVERYTHING!!! Stop laughing Nikki, it's NOT FUNNY!!!!" All I could do is laugh.... 90% at him, but the rest was first: sheer terror; second: the irony of begging God for this for 3 years and he's like here ya go! you wanted this!!!; and third: basically to keep from crying!

Didn't sleep much last night, as if that's anything new, and neither did he. Just gonna take a minute to get used it this! Lord knows I am NOT ungrateful about this.... just wasn't prepared is all!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:

Thanks girls for all your well wishes! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Yahoo!! Congats!! Twins are perfect!


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats Snd!!!! :happydance: Beautiful twinkies!! So happy for you! 

MrsC: Sorry to hear that time is coming again. I sadly enjoy every time my DH is out of town, since I have lots of support from my parents. Did the girls enjoy their party? 

Stinas: Great that your mom can come help, you will need the support. I'm excited to go back to work, I miss the adult interaction. Great that you can take the time you need or even not go back. 

Kathy: :( Sorry you are in limbo. Hopefully things start soon for you. 

Honey: How are you doing? :hugs:

Azlissie: Thanks! Dawson is sooooo cute! I love your status updates!!


----------



## Stinas

snd - Welcome to the twinkie clan!!!!!!!!! Woohooooo!!!!! Super exciting!!! LMAO about DH! All men are wimps! 
Don't be scared&#8230;.even though I am since its coming really close for them to be here. Just think of all the years we struggled&#8230;.god did bless us with two for all of the suffering! 

MrsC - You are supermom&#8230;.you will be just fine when DH leaves!!! Im telling you, I think of you when I get scared! Ill have my little meltdown, then Im like ok, she can do it, ill be ok. lol 

30 Weeks today!!! 8 more weeks to go! Can you say C R A Z Y!!!! Never thought I would ever make it here, its just mind boggling! 
Had my OB visit today. Just gained a pound in the last week&#8230;.not to shabby. There are 3 rotating doctors. I have the only male, but let me tell you, I don't care for the females at all, especially the one I got today. Very weird. Not a fan at all. 
Is it just me or at this point&#8230;.going to the mall, I get tired, and lets not mention the hot flashes!!! WTF?! I was literally soaked by the time I left&#8230;..and I only went to three stores! TOTALLY not like me&#8230;&#8230;I had an awesome spot and it was super early, so normally I would go around the entire mall, nope. Im not a fan of this stage of pregnancy. 
Oh and I have a rant!&#8230;&#8230;so a few times I have bumped into things and dropped them with my huge bag that weighs a ton&#8230;&#8230;can u believe NO ONE has helped me! WTF?! They just stare! Im not the one to ask for help, but when you see me go down and it takes me a while to get back up&#8230;..wouldnt you feel bad? Assholes! Next time I should fart as I walk away&#8230;.ill show you how fast they will help next time!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

lmaooooo! Stinas! that was a great rant! not laughing at you <3 but the fart part was the best! I would have thought the same dam thing! People these days are just rude...and everyone seems to be for themself...I always help strangers whenever I can.


----------



## bubumaci

That fart comment made me laugh too!
I'm same as Kathy - offer to help when I can. I find it awfully obnoxious that people would just watch you struggling :(

Honey - how are you?

snd - just loved your update + the description of DH's meltdown :D :D


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Ugh! I was in the same boat this time last year just a bit further along. I slept with the windows open all winter! And in case you didn't know it is cold in Canada especially here since we are surrounded by ocean. DH thought I was crazy. People can be such aholes! I'm lucky NS is a very friendly province, everyone says hi as you pass. Pregnant ladies get lots of attention.


----------



## honeycheeks

Snd - congratulations on the twinkies.
bubu , kathy - how are you?

Thank you ladies for thinking of me. I have been taking some time to take my mind off things , and to forget. It is not easy. And there are a lot of other questions about dealing with the loss , and also about what to do next, or is anything ever going to work? I am totally clueless about what our next approach should be to attack the real problem or reason why I always miscarry. Seems like we are at the end of a closed tunnel. There is no rainbow here. I'm sure I must be doing something wrong. Does someone even miscarry 6 times at all?

It is hard to believe that while I'm grieving, we could have been waiting to welcome our little one who would have been due in 2 months or I could have been 6 weeks pregnant instead, none of which is happening at the moment.


----------



## bubumaci

Honey, I am sure that you are doing NOTHING wrong! Perhaps there are some clotting issues or other reasons, why - but it is not your fault!
I don't know what tests there are that they can do - but I am sure there are some! :hugs:

No news from me - no symptoms, just tiredness, breasts a little sorer .. I did buy two more digis today, I want to see if they say 2-3 / 3+ before I go in on Monday for the ultrasound. I am praying, that everything is going as it should... you just never know... and that is what makes this so difficult, I guess. I am hoping that the good HCG doubling time of 33.84 is a good sign...

*edit* I decided to try one of the tests now (16:00 - so not FMU) just to see if we are in the right time frame ... see screenshot <3 :cloud9: On Friday 21st, we saw 1-2 ... and 8 days later, today, we are seeing 2-3 - which is exactly right (today is exactly 19 days since ER ... so I guess from Monday, we should hope to see 3+, right???) Sorry, the new tests don't have "Schwanger" :D .. the "+" appeared within a few seconds and then the test thought a bit longer before telling me the timeframe :) :happydance::happydance: ... can I interpret that as being on track?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0005.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu let me give you a word of advice about those digitals.... Don't take them lol..

When my beta was well over 5000 it said 2-3... I almost died!!!! I was soo freaked out and thought it was over... Then I collected myself and remembered the indicator is not accurate... I did take it apart and the lines were super dark... I didn't have anymore and I wasn't buying anymore tests. I would stick to line test and digitals that say only pregnant. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey why a plus now instead of the German word for pregnancy lol :) congrats!!


----------



## honeycheeks

bubu - I think Mo is right about the stress from testing. I would have loved to see the shcwanger again. Did you get a date for your first scan. 
I didn't mean it in a negative sense when I said I must be doing something wrong. I only think there has to be something wrong and everything is going to get righted magically the moment we find out what is wrong.

Does anyone here have any advice on what testing I should ask for?
I have already been tested for clotting issues. I tested negative.Still, I have been on heparin, aspirin and prednisolone in my previous 4 trials of IVF to help with my unexplained miscarriages.
We have also had genetic testing for me and DH. Since we both tested negative, FS advised that genetic testing on embryos wouldn't really be needed.
Also tested for immunological issues and found none.

I don't know what is left to test. There has to be something that has been overlooked. I have a strong feeling that next time I will carry to term. So I want to give my baby the best chance. But I wish I knew what to ask for, when I go to my next appointment. I do not have an action plan yet.

Mo- how have you been. Not too long at all before baby Mo arrives. Take a nice bump pic before you are no longer pregnant.


----------



## bubumaci

Yeah, sorry about that, that it doesn't say Schwanger any more ;). The test I used before was a couple of years old! but still within its use-by-date. I guess they have changed the format now. It was kind of cool, how quickly the + appeared! And the 2-3 was there quite quickly too, nowhere near the 3 minutes it says. I have one more test, as I bought two today....

Honey, first ultrasound is Monday morning at 8:20. They check it make use that the amniotic sac has developed. I think one week later (perhaps two) is then another one, when they check for the gestational sac and the flicker of the heartbeat. And if all is OK, then you are released to your OBGYN. 

I really have no idea, what other tests there are for you! But I really hope that your specialist has some ideas and can help you. My Step Mother was like that. With her husband before my Daddy, she was pregnant a couple of times and miscarried, the same with my Father. They ended up adopting when I was 18. She for whatever reason couldn't keep the baby. 
With today's technology, I really hope they can figure out why you are struggling to stay pregnant! I really do! :kiss:


----------



## Allika

@honey: Download the podcast called "creating a family" it's a podcast about adoption and infertility. There are several episodes that deal with recurrent miscarriages. Find the one with the scientific husband whose wife miscarried over and over again. Listen to it! It's very encouraging! 

I am going to look up the exact title of the episode and post it. One sec...


----------



## Allika

Found it: 

You want to listen to "Unexplained Miscarriages" from March 11, 2009. Then there are the episodes "Recurrent pregnancy loss" and "diagnosis and treatment of recurring miscarriages" but listen to the first one first.

There are also very interesting podcasts about "how to deal with IVF failure" and informative ones like "what happens in an IVF lab"


----------



## honeycheeks

Thank you Allika. I am going to listen to them right away.


----------



## Jenn76

Yep I think those tests go haywire after you reach a certain number but mine worked correctly in the beginning. It came up 3+ when I was just a couple days shy of it so extra HCG from twins can confuse it too. Oh well doesn't matter you are right on track and I'm sure you want one more to show the three plus!! I couldn't resist doing it myself! 

Honey: 1000x :hugs: I'm not sure what to ask beside what additional testing can be done. I wish there was a clear explanation for miscarriages but it seems to be unexplained in most cases. I can only pray that the next cycle results in a healthy pregnancy for you. 

Had my first scary mommy moment today Chris fell down the stairs. The stupid gate wasn't closed properly and he managed to get it open without us seeing. All the sudden I heard the thuds and I knew right away what happen. Worst 10 seconds of my life as I ran screaming to my crying baby. He is fine!! Nothing more then a small scratch. I bawled forever after even though I knew he was fine. I'm still quite a mess right now. I just keep thinking of how bad it could have been. But like I said he is fine I don't think he would have even cried that much if it wasn't for me freaking out. Going for some retail therapy now!


----------



## MoBaby

Honey I would also investigate pre implantation screening. That was our next step if we had wanted to do another ivf (which we weren't going to)... I had all the tests for recurrent mc after 2 mc and 2 chemicals and all was negative. I would consider that because maybe your embryos are just genetically abnormal which is why mc keeps happening? Sorry you have to deal with this all :(


----------



## bubumaci

Yup Jenn - that's just it. I want to have something tangible to see the progression and really want to see the 3+ too :) But I will wait awhile for that. Two more sleeps and we have the first scan. Oh, and did I say something bout boobs not hurting? They are trying to prove me wrong today :D

Jenn - I am soooo sorry that you had that scary moment! I think it is definitely always much worse for the parents than the children (who are really tough when it comes to tumbles)... when I was a baby in Canada, I decided to follow my Grandma downstairs when she went to open the front door (and didn't close the gate) ... in ... my walker! Bang, right into a wall. Huge black eye and I smiled at everyone with a wonky grin, while they all cried! *lol* Poor things, both of you! :hugs:

@ Honey, I think Mo's suggestion sounds really good, to get PID done - it is probably the most common cause of miscarriage, when the DNA / the chromosomes are abnormal. Do you remember me telling the story of one woman? She had had a child many many years ago and then was plagued with miscarriages. (Did get naturally pregnant). She was then tested and it was found that her 4th and 9th chromosomes were abnormal (which is OK for her but can pose an issue when trying to conceive). Through IVF they then had 5 blastocysts that were examined and it was found that 4 of them were chromosomally abnormal. One or two did have her abnormal chromosomes, but also a couple of others (so that didn't come from her) and two of the four were all over the place with abnormal chromosomes. The fifth was healthy and that is now her baby. So that was just proof that the chromosomes of embryos can develop really badly, even if the parents are healthy... and it was also a huge indication, that having the pre-implantation screening was very good in her case. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Kathy & BUBU - I do the same as well! Why not hold the door open for the old lady? or the lady thats about to rip her hair out because her kid is a brat? One nice thing may make their day a little brighterand if it does not, made me feel better.

Jenn - We had a cold winter this year in NJ, but you guys are always colder up there. When my cousin from Montreal comes here he's always in shorts lol 
I would have freaked out hearing that as well!!! Glad he is ok!!

Honey - You are doing NOTHING wrong!!!!!! Never think that!!! I just don't understand why they haven't figured out why you keep mc! That makes me mad. 

BUBU - Don't always go by those digitals at this point..they are not always right when it comes to dates. Just be happy about the +


----------



## bubumaci

Good Morning Ladies :) 
According to our ultrasound this morning, we have one baby Pünktchen on board ... we saw the amniotic sac and the beginnings of the yolk sac inside it (Dr. said it's a good sign) - he said everything looks perfect :) :cloud9::cloud9:
Also had bloods taken, so I will update with those later on when I have them :)

I was actually happy with what my digital said (had been worried that it would stay on 1-2 :baby:)

The first picture is a close-up of Pünktchen (Punkt in German means "dot" and in this form, it means "little dot" but sounds sweet :)) where we can also see the yolk sac in the middle and the second picture is "the big picture" where we can see the dot - and also some fluid still in there from the OHSS. Ovaries still quite swollen and fluid there, but it is definitely calming down.
 



Attached Files:







US PÃ¼nktchen 03.03.2014 genau.png
File size: 282.6 KB
Views: 8









US PÃ¼nktchen 03.03.2014 Grob.png
File size: 274.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bubumaci

And a little update with the bloods that are in. Have been told that they are just right for an early intact pregnancy and that everything is progressing as it should :cloud9: <3 <3 

HCG seems to be at a nice level. I think the oestrogen looks like it is skyrocketing and the progesterone has come down a bit since last Monday - but I would imagine that these values are all good (doctor said today that I have to take the supplements until week 12 - fine with that, as long as Pünktchen grows properly and healthily) :)
 



Attached Files:







Blutwerte 03.03.2014.png
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## chellesama

YAY!!! Huge congrats on your little dot!


----------



## honeycheeks

bubu - I am so in love with your little Punktchen. You always get great pictures from your clinic. Are you still sore in the ovaries? It would be great for your body to calm down soon. 

It really really scares me to do another full round of IVF knowing that I will have OHSS again. When I got pregnant in September 2013 my E2 levels were above 12000(yes all those zeros do count) just before trigger and I remember my OHSS didn't go away at all in the first trimester. It was only after my miscarriage that I started feeling better from the OHSS. Even in my FET cycle this time, I had some fluid in the ovaries and on my right side which had been causing pain. So it has to be much worse the next time with a full fresh cycle. I only wish so hard that I could have a "normal" pain free IVF next time.


----------



## snd80

Congrats bubu!!! She's perfect!!!!! :happydance: And yes... I said SHE! :pink:


----------



## honeycheeks

bubu- I do think little Punktchen is a GIRL too!

Kathy - do you know when you start again?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

BUBU....Beautiful picture you have there <3 

Hi Honey <3 I have the slightest idea of when I start...they had me listed as starting today but that clearly didn't work out...so I'm still waiting.


----------



## bubumaci

@ Honey - yes, my ovaries are still a bit sore (although no comparison to last week Monday) and I am still a bit bloated ... it was kind of a relief to see it on the sono this morning, almost like proof of what I have been feeling.
But it is definitely much much better than a week ago, so I think (and doctor thinks) that it is settling down now.

I am totally in <3 with Pünktchen already too ... How is it possible to be so in love with a little dot already?!?! :cloud9:

Interesting, girls! I wonder why you are thinking :pink:? :) My MIL thinks so too *lol*

Honey, I can imagine that you are terrified of the OHSS again! I think it is awful that your body reacts so sensitively. Is there nothing the doctors can do so that you don't respond with OHSS? It really is a nasty experience and I hope that it can somehow be prevented! Perhaps Mo has some ideas / tips? :hugs:

Kathy - I really hope that you can start soon and I can send you heaps of :dust: :) :) <3


----------



## GettingBroody

Bubu - I am so thrilled for you, such a great photo!! Is it beginning to sink in yet?! :D

Jenn - that sounds so scary! :shock: I'm sure we have many such moments ahead of us, eek!

Honey - does your clinic do unmedicated/natural ivf? I'm not really sure of the details about what's involved but I know I read something about it at some stage. Have you tried any acu? A good acupuncturist might be able to help with the ohss symptoms? :hugs:

Prayin - sorry you didn't get to start today. Why were you delayed? :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

@ Getting ... slowly but surely I am starting to believe (boobs hurting does help :lol:) ... but I won't start feeling more secure until I have seen the heartbeat next week ... :) Even if everything (the scan, the bloods) are all pointing in the right direction <3 :cloud9:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Getting....my period has not come yet....they need to wait for it....and my track record has not been the best. I have until the 18th now to wait.


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - super exciting!!! How many weeks will you be next week?


----------



## bubumaci

Well, I am 5w+1d today, so on Wednesday will be 6w+2d :)


----------



## Stinas

Bubu - Woohooo!!


----------



## Jenn76

Logan is here! Congrats Angie!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats Angie!!!

Bubu - how are u feeling?!

Kathy - how are you?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Stinas!!! I'm doing ok....mood swings and all....really bad pms-ing...I just sat and cried yesterday...not sure what is up..lol..

How are you feeling?


----------



## bubumaci

Little Logan is simply scrumptious! :)

I'm doing OK, thanks. Finding the wait until next Wednesday to see if we have a heartbeat so difficult.
Had quite a comical situation this morning (well, it was still the night) - I really wanted to do a last test today, wanting to see the progression to 3+ ... well, I woke in the night bursting for the loo (as usual) and ... couldn't really see what I was doing in the dark, but thought I had aimed well. The test didn't work at all *lol* didn't do any measuring, just stayed blank. I know many of you had said to stay away from the digi - but I really wanted to have that progression for my (already started *lool*) photo album.
Well - I guess fate just decided for me :D So that's it, no more testing *looool*

Other news (I know it's super early) - on Wednesday we went to an open house at midwife-led centre, I have already known even before this success (in fact, for years), that at the thought of going into the hospital, I get all panicky ... terrified of interventions etc. So this would be a good compromise solution for me. Really loved the centre, the rooms, the birthing bath and the midwives are soooo lovely. (They do have - if necessary - excellent clinics just around the corner, both for birthing as well as for babies)...
I basically felt, if that is where I would like to have my baby, then I would have my check-ups there as well. So that the relationship with the midwives is close. Basically, once you go in to deliver, you have one midwife there observing you the whole time (from a distance / giving help if you need it) and because there is not constantly changing personnel and pretty much constant observation of the progress, they can tell if things aren't going to plan early enough. There are also doctors.. So if you go there for the checks and really get to know each other as well as the location, it feels "homely". The clinic atmosphere in hospitals just starts me panicking - probably making things even more painful.
Of course, if in the course of the pregnancy, something becomes risky, then I would never put the child's (and my) safety on the line and would naturally go to the hospital - but this is my first line of choice.

We made an appointment for a first meeting - March 27th (funnily enough, that was my parent's wedding date back in 1965). I showed the midwife the picture of Pünktchen and she said that it looked really good and that Pünktchen had chosen a very good spot to nestle in (comforting to hear that) and she said that it was good coming early - a spot in November would be guaranteed!

Other than that ... feeling fine - just really tired. And weeing like a world champion... Wish I knew that everything is going OK! That Pünktchen is well and that its heart will be flickering away on Wednesday... My bloating seems to have got better ... still feeling the ovaries, but nothing too dramatic... I feel like pressure in the abdomen region, but that's it. I so pray that everything is OK. I feel at peace and I feel so positive about everything ... I guess the fear never really goes away, does it :(

How are you doing Stinas? :hugs:


----------



## Allika

No the fear never goes away!!! Better get used to it! ;) pretty sad what is going on in Germany with the midwives insurance coverage! :( I hope they figure it out soon


----------



## bubumaci

Yup, I think it is terrible. I feel very lucky, that we will still have the chance to go there this year ... It is unbelievable, that this country is trying to force women to go to hospitals to have babies! I have signed a few petitions already, supporting midwives! Women should be able to have a choice!

Yeah, I know ... I just really want to see a heartbeat <3 <3 (and then get to the next milestones afterwards too).


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu the fear is never ending!! I agree with the mw your scan looks great!! I know you really can't wait until Wednesday but I can't wait either!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - do you know when you are going to get started? Im doing well&#8230;.as every day passes, I get more and more nervous! lol

BUBU - The fear NEVER goes away!!!! Sometimes when they are having a lazy day, I freak out and poke my belly so someone can move and I can feel better lol I feel bad but I apologize and tell them I was just checking lol 
I can't wait for your scan. Thats the scan that made me most nervous&#8230;..so I know how you are feeling! Just go in open minded and positive! Everything will be ok! Stay happy and so will the little bean!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

It's whenever my period decides to pay me a visit. That is the only thing that is holding us back from moving forward.


----------



## bubumaci

So we have done the "out Baby out" dance for Angie ... and now we are going to do the "come Kathy's :witch: come" dance :D :happydance::happydance: :lol:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

lmao!!!!! you are too cute Bubu!

It's actually making me feel horrible...because I suppose it is coming around the corner yet taking it's sweet time...I have such a migraine today and with that came the upset stomach...such a crappy feeling!


----------



## snd80

Feel better Kathy and hope the bitch, I mean :witch:, shows up soon!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Hope AF shows her ugly face soon!

snd - How are you feeling?


Seriously, swollen feet suck!!!!!!!


----------



## honeycheeks

I have been MIA. I am really sick, down with a bad cold and sore all over. Hoping to feel better soon.


----------



## MoBaby

Feel better honey !

Stinas sorry about the swelling. Do Open toe compression stockings with the open toes? That would help. 

Kathy: come on af!!


----------



## Stinas

Honey - Hope you feel better soon!!!

Mo - I wear them to work, but i think its just inevitable. Doc says get used to it, just to worry and contact him if it goes crazy like up the legs or just does not go down. It just makes me cranky and uncomfortable. Thank god for those UGG loafers!


----------



## bubumaci

Oh Honey, I hope you feel better really soon!!


----------



## snd80

Hope you feel better Honey!!! I had that mess in Feb, and lemme tell you it SUCKED! :nope:

Stinas, that's awful!!! Could they not try some type of fluid pill to help? If all else fails, maybe some Crocs shoes? I've heard ppl swear by them!

AFM, I'm still same ole me! No symptoms, NOTHING! Just gettting bigger! :haha: I've had to revert to yoga pants, down to one pair of stretch jeans that fit.... spent $50 at the book store this weekend. Found one book on twins I started first and hubby got "The expectant father". First ob appt is March 20 and can't wait to see my babies again!!! I feel like I've hit the nesting phase early... my mind is sooo far ahead and I've been working like crazy in my house cleaning, throwing away, etc. Even scrubbing walls with sos pads! LOL! 

Everyone else ok? :hugs:


----------



## snd80

How you feeling bu?


----------



## CDysart

Mo-I can't believe little mo will be here in 8 days omg!!!!!!! I'm super excited for you, are you all ready?

Stinas-Only a few fruits left and your babies will be here, it's going to be baby mania soon! 

Bubu- I hope your feeling great and can't tell you how excited I still am for you. Also your story gives me hope, I just hope I can be half as patient and graceful as you have been! I can't wait for ultrasound pics!

Snd80- I'm not sure I congratulated you so if I didn't OMG CONGRATS WHAT AMAZING RESULTS!!!:happydance::happydance: ( you get two dances for two babies)

Kathy- I hope things are going smoothly and :witch: has appeared!

Honey- I'm sorry your sick, make sure your getting enough vitamin c and I hope you feel better soon!

Mrs C- how are things with you and your girls? I'm sure your super busy but I hope your all happy and doing well!

As for me I have my SHG scheduled for tomorrow. It was supposed to be last Thursday but my period started. I was a little concerned because I only bled lightly for two days and then it was over, anyone who has had a miscarriage did your period come back completely strange? I had 7 vials of blood drawn on last Thursday for my complete panel and am supposed to have answers anywhere from 2-4 weeks, I'm hoping 2. I'm a little nervous about mySHG tomorrow not because of the actual procedure but I'm afraid they will say that my fibroid needs to be removed or find something that will have to be surgically fixed. I'm trying to think positive because I'm pretty optimistic usually, but can't help feeling if there is something going to happen it will be to me!! Anyway I hope everyone is happy and doing well!:flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Cd: I am not prepared!! I don't have childcare pinned down yet, baby furniture hasn't arrived and my house is in shambles. I'm a little anxious about it all it everything will come together.

After my second mc my cycle was all messed up. I think it can be messed up for a few months as the body is readjusting. I hope they don't find anything!!


----------



## CDysart

Mo - I bet you are really nervous and feeling unprepared but the only true thing to think about is that your beautiful baby will be here!!! Everything else will work itself out and maybe your family could help with the house. Order pizzas or take out and have everyone over and you be the director!


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks CD that's so sweet of you!
Feeling quite good (just tired and running to the loo a lot *grin*) - my boobs are a tad sensitive, but nothing too crazy. I kept thinking I wasn't feeling anything, but we were at some friends' yesterday and when the dog hit me with his wagging tail, that I felt ;) - this morning I thought I was a bit queasy, but I had some strawberries and raspberries and felt OK, so I wasn't sure if I had imagined it.
Nose is not really sensitive - except (and I was wondering if anyone else had this) if I open the cupboard with our herbs in - that seems to hit my nose ... and the other really weird one - when I open the boxes with washing powder in (for dishwasher / washing machine), really hits my nose. Not like a bad or good smell, just really powerful.

Yesterday and today had slight pulling sensation on the left below where my ovary would be - especially if I laughed / coughed. My SIL said that she had that as well from really early on.

Even though I have a good feeling about this and truly believe this is our miracle baby, I can't help being really nervous about the u/s appointment on Wednesday morning, which is to see a heartbeat. I mean, everything has looked good so far, with our blood results and with the ultrasound last Monday ... there is no reason why we shouldn't see one ... but I guess you never know. So fingers are tightly crossed that the heart is flickering away ... <3

Stinas, that really is so unpleasant with the swelling! I hope you can find something to make you more comfortable!

Honey - are you feeling better yet?

Mo ... I can't believe it ... it's soooo close :) <3

Kathy ... did my :happydance: come :witch: come :happydance: work? :kiss:

CD - good luck with the SHG tomorrow. Fingers crossed that all is OK :) :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

snd - Ummm I dk if there are any pills I can take. Im sure there is. I normally don't like to take things, so ill probably just learn to live with it.all while bitching about it. lol 

CD - I actually noticed that today! Its crazy! On friday I will have 6w left until my scheduled c-section. I can't believe it. 
I hope they don't find anything and everything goes smoothly for you!!! 
For some reason when I had my mc, it didn't screw up my next cycle.it came faster than it would normally. Totally weird.

BUBU - Just be positive for wed. Thats all you could do right now. I can't remember how far along we were when we hear the hb's.but let me tell you, I was super nervous before that apt. Its natural to be nervous and scared I guess..especially after how hard we worked to get that far. 
When it comes to smells.I had that crazy smell experience once, the same day I puked for the first time. I puked after watching my friend try on wedding dresses, then after we went to get coffee..they must have just mopped the floors, it hit me like a ton of bricks once we walked inI said do you guys smell that and they were like smell what.I said bleachand they just laughed and said no. It was so strong I had to go back into the car. Besides that, only certain smells, like bathroom smells make me gag.that and once I get up after eating a lot of times I just cough and gag.super weird.


----------



## MoBaby

less than 8 days left for me!! And I am so glad this baby is coming early...Pretty much an easy pregnancy overall but since baby is breech my ribs have been killing me! It was bad for a bit then eased off..The past couple weeks have been bad and today my ribs hurt so bad, mostly on the left side where baby is stuck (this is the side I have my unicornuate uterus on)...And my back hurts. So I am ready to meet this little thing :) Too bad I can't flip him/her.

Oh and I swear my belly grew overnight! I feel so big today. Good sign baby is growing I guess :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

bubumaci said:


> Thanks CD that's so sweet of you!
> Feeling quite good (just tired and running to the loo a lot *grin*) - my boobs are a tad sensitive, but nothing too crazy. I kept thinking I wasn't feeling anything, but we were at some friends' yesterday and when the dog hit me with his wagging tail, that I felt ;) - this morning I thought I was a bit queasy, but I had some strawberries and raspberries and felt OK, so I wasn't sure if I had imagined it.
> Nose is not really sensitive - except (and I was wondering if anyone else had this) if I open the cupboard with our herbs in - that seems to hit my nose ... and the other really weird one - when I open the boxes with washing powder in (for dishwasher / washing machine), really hits my nose. Not like a bad or good smell, just really powerful.
> 
> Yesterday and today had slight pulling sensation on the left below where my ovary would be - especially if I laughed / coughed. My SIL said that she had that as well from really early on.
> 
> Even though I have a good feeling about this and truly believe this is our miracle baby, I can't help being really nervous about the u/s appointment on Wednesday morning, which is to see a heartbeat. I mean, everything has looked good so far, with our blood results and with the ultrasound last Monday ... there is no reason why we shouldn't see one ... but I guess you never know. So fingers are tightly crossed that the heart is flickering away ... <3
> 
> Stinas, that really is so unpleasant with the swelling! I hope you can find something to make you more comfortable!
> 
> Honey - are you feeling better yet?
> 
> Mo ... I can't believe it ... it's soooo close :) <3
> 
> Kathy ... did my :happydance: come :witch: come :happydance: work? :kiss:
> 
> CD - good luck with the SHG tomorrow. Fingers crossed that all is OK :) :hugs:


No..not yet...still waiting! This sucks balls! lol... keep dancing...maybe I need more dancing. hehehe..my body sucks!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - I feel you with the achy back. I bought one of those belts Bella Band Upsie belly something like that. I wear it to work and it seems to help. Might be better for someone with one baby ....Baby A seems to get smushed and I get a little cut off by the strap when I sit down. So it helps when I'm standing or I just put the strap part more up.


----------



## bubumaci

I know, I know ... can't help it ... I just so hope to see a little heart beat flickering away!
According to your siggy, you had heartbeats on September 17th ;) Embies would have been 32 days old then? And your hearbeats were nice and strong at that point :) Our Pünktchen will be 30 days tomorrow. I am praying so hard that everything is OK and continues to be OK. In <3 with little Pünktchen already :) :cloud9:

Mo ... one week today :) :) :happydance: *bounce*

Kathy ... OK, I will keep doing the :witch: dance :) :happydance:


----------



## honeycheeks

Mo- it's almost time. It must be so exciting and nervous for you. Everything will come together by then. I hope you have some friends or family to help.

Stinas - how are you doing? Feel better.

Kathy- bring on the :witch:

bubu - Keeping everything crossed for your ultrasound. I have a feeling there is nothing to worry about. You are going to see one perfect heart beating away.

I am feeling marginally better, but I do see signs of getting better. Days are getting warmer here and I feel it is the weather change that brought on the sickness.

I had my first appointment with my new RE. She seems really good. But the news she had for us, I don't know what to think yet, is it good or really bad? It's all taking a while to sink in.
My RE says it is male factor and was surprised that more investigation was not done in that direction. We were never told anything about male factor. She says DH has very abnormal sperm and there is a huge chance of sperm DNA fragmentation. She seemed fairly sure about it. We have had some investigation in the past, but we are doing some more tests. And another thing is possible NK cells in me which probably attack the embryo.

I have been reading up on sperm DNA fragmentation, the prognosis doesn't look so good. It scares me that they say it could mean more miscarriages and inability to carry to term and also higher incidence of birth defects and possibly childhood cancer.

We are now glad that we have a new direction, but really not sure if it means new hope or rather the end of a road.


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Honey, I hope you are right :kiss:

That is very interesting, that your RE has found that DH has such abnormal sperm and high DNA fragmentation!
Most of the time, with high DNA fragmentation, or if the embryo has serious chromosomal abnormalities, results in either no implantation or very early miscarriage. That was also our explanation for all the failures that we had - due to the fact that DH has such poor quality sperm, it was highly likely that this was why the embies didn't develop better / further.

I am not sure what it means for you - one thing I did read before DH had his TESE - that in many many cases, where the man has high DNA fragmentation in the sperm, they retrieve healthier / better sperm in a TESE. The result of the analysis was, that the fragmentation seems to happen at a later stage in the maturation and so their results with TESE were very good (increase from 5,6% to over 30%, if I recall correctly).

I think it is very good, that your RE seems to be incredibly thorough. Has she given you any "feeling" as to what she thinks and what solutions she offers? It does sound like you are on a good route, I am very happy that you are now with an RE who seems very competent - you are in good hands. I think you should definitely keep hoping - I have faith in your new RE :) :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## snd80

Wow Mo!!!! SOOOO close!! Still seems like yesterday that you announced your :bfp: on the azoo thread! Excited for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Mo - it's sooo crazy that you only have a few days left!!! I wonder if it's a girl or boy!!!! 

Honey - glad they figured out a cause. I agree with bubu, ask about the TESE. Won't hurt to try it. 

Bubu - totally forgot I had that in my sig. I'm sooo excited for you!!!


----------



## CDysart

So everything looks good with my uterus, my fibroid is not a problem and is not in an area that would harm implantation and is not large. My doctor says the problem is not a physical problem so now we have to wait for my blood work to tell us the problem.


----------



## MoBaby

CD that is fantastic news. Also I hope all your bloodwork is good. I had mine tested twice and never found a reason. A lot of times its just unexplained and bloodwork doesnt show anything wrong. Some REs do protocols with aspirin even if there is no cause because it has been shown to help.


----------



## CDysart

Mo - I do take a baby aspirin, my doctor put me on them before my frozen egg transfer in October. He really thinks it is a clotting disorder because I have so many little clots when I'm on my period and he really thinks heparin is the answer to my problem. I don't know I'm just really ready to have a baby. I'm trying to decide if I should wait to see if I will continue to ovulate or just go straight to my next frozen egg transfer.


----------



## MoBaby

will your clinic let you do FET when you ovulate? Thats what my clinic did with me and I really liked it. Minimal medications.


----------



## bubumaci

Morning Ladies,
Well, little Pünktchen is now 0,43cm long (so 4,3mm) <3 <3 and the little heart was pulsating away, at 118bpm <3 <3
At this point, our clinic already releases us for standard pregnancy controls to the OB, so I guess that is the next appointment I will be making. I hugged our doctor (asked if I could hug him) and was a bit tearful when we left... many long hard years we have been there! Bloods were taken, so I expect to receive those in a couple of hours :)
Am in love :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







US PÃ¼nktchen 12.03.2014 Grob.png
File size: 273.4 KB
Views: 6









US PÃ¼nktchen 12.03.2014 genau.png
File size: 279.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MoBaby

That's so perfect!!! Congrats!!! So excited for you :)


----------



## honeycheeks

bubumaci said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Well, little Pünktchen is now 0,43cm long (so 4,3mm) <3 <3 and the little heart was pulsating away, at 118bpm <3 <3
> At this point, our clinic already releases us for standard pregnancy controls to the OB, so I guess that is the next appointment I will be making. I hugged our doctor (asked if I could hug him) and was a bit tearful when we left... many long hard years we have been there! Bloods were taken, so I expect to receive those in a couple of hours :)
> Am in love :) :cloud9:

Aww bubu. Brought tears to my eyes. Wish I could come to Germany and give you a real hug.


----------



## snd80

Yay Bu!!!!! :hugs: So happy for you babe!

I must admit, I was crying my last visit with my dr. as well.... they become part of your lives (3 years for us)! It's sad, but bittersweet also! And hormones in the mix don't help that much either! :haha:


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you snd!! :) :hugs2:
Yup - we have been there for 3 years too!
I have actually changed my status and prepared a ticker (how's that for going for it??). We are confident, that this little baby is around to stay and I have to move forward with that attitude!

DH is very concerned about our travelling plans ... we fly to Orlando on April 20th (11w+6d) - he's scared of the radiation effects on our little Pünktchen (I have tried to rationalise, that it is so little, that it wouldn't affect Pünktchen. We also have a trip planned in September (to celebrate a friend's 40th birthday in the Dom. Rep.) - would be my 32nd-33rd weeks ... the airlines still take you until 36. I have said that if it is a healthy pregnancy and we get a green light from the doctor, I see no reason why we shouldn't fly. Of course, finally being pregnant, I don't want to endanger anything either ...


----------



## CDysart

Mo - I don't know if my clinic will do that or not I will have to check with them and see if it's an option!

Bubu - reading your post gave me goose bumps i loved hearing about the heart beat! When's the official due date?


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you CD! EDD is November 3rd :) <3 I am so happy that it's November / Scorpio - my Mother had a November birthday ... somehow feels significant...


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you BUBU for your dancing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Yaaaayyy.. Kathy's :witch: is here :dance::dance: :D


----------



## snd80

Ok twin mommies.... I need some advice!!!

So, my hubby is still TOTALLY freaked out that we are having twins! He won't even talk about it! I keep telling him IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!! What can you do?! And he might as well go on and accept it now cause I sure as hell don't want him rejecting them when they get here cause they didn't ask to be born!!! Right?! :nope:

Did any of your hubbys have the same thoughts? I admit I had them at first too cause I was NOT expecting it and am still really really scared, but excited for the most part... idk what to do! I even got him "the expectant father book" thinking it would help but he won't touch it. Will he eventually come to terms later on down the road? Or is he playing the role of the spoiled older child who doesn't like the fact that babies are on the way cause it will take away attention from them?!


----------



## snd80

:wohoo: Kathy! Bleed away sista!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

yay kathy!!


bubu about the traveling: my ob said no more than 4 hours away after 31 weeks..yours may be different. At 34 weeks it was not more than 1 hour away. I personally wouldnt travel that far away from home at that stage in your pregnancy as medical care is very different in Dominican Republic. But if your ob is fine with it go for it, You will have to wear compression stockings because a flight that long and travel that long will put you at a higher risk of blood clots and clots going to your lungs, You should still wear compression stockings when you travel to orlando at nearly 12 weeks. Have you called your ob to get an initial appointment?


----------



## bubumaci

Thanks for the feedback on the travel Mo!
Actually, I already always wear compression stockings when flying long-haul (have used the ones I have from hospital) but will get new, freshly fitted ones. 

By the time I got around to calling this afternoon, they were closed. So I will call tomorrow morning.

For the trip in September, I really just want to see how the pregnancy is going. If everything is fine and the doctors are not concerned, then I would be OK with going. DH is concerned about the radiation affecting the baby. I thought the amount would be considered negligible and wouldn't affect the baby?


----------



## MoBaby

What radiation? From the scanner?you can refuse to go through. I did and got a n individual screening. They try to convince you to go through but tell them you are pregnant and can't.


----------



## bubumaci

From flying. Even though I believe the levels of exposure to be negligible, Flo (DH) has found all sorts of articles about the levels being similar to an x-ray or something like that...


----------



## MoBaby

Oh from flying? You'll be fine from that.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> less than 8 days left for me!! And I am so glad this baby is coming early...Pretty much an easy pregnancy overall but since baby is breech my ribs have been killing me! It was bad for a bit then eased off..The past couple weeks have been bad and today my ribs hurt so bad, mostly on the left side where baby is stuck (this is the side I have my unicornuate uterus on)...And my back hurts. So I am ready to meet this little thing :) Too bad I can't flip him/her.
> 
> Oh and I swear my belly grew overnight! I feel so big today. Good sign baby is growing I guess :)

:happydance: Not much longer!!! I can't wait to hear your announcement of a girl or boy! 



honeycheeks said:


> Mo- it's almost time. It must be so exciting and nervous for you. Everything will come together by then. I hope you have some friends or family to help.
> 
> Stinas - how are you doing? Feel better.
> 
> Kathy- bring on the :witch:
> 
> bubu - Keeping everything crossed for your ultrasound. I have a feeling there is nothing to worry about. You are going to see one perfect heart beating away.
> 
> I am feeling marginally better, but I do see signs of getting better. Days are getting warmer here and I feel it is the weather change that brought on the sickness.
> 
> I had my first appointment with my new RE. She seems really good. But the news she had for us, I don't know what to think yet, is it good or really bad? It's all taking a while to sink in.
> My RE says it is male factor and was surprised that more investigation was not done in that direction. We were never told anything about male factor. She says DH has very abnormal sperm and there is a huge chance of sperm DNA fragmentation. She seemed fairly sure about it. We have had some investigation in the past, but we are doing some more tests. And another thing is possible NK cells in me which probably attack the embryo.
> 
> I have been reading up on sperm DNA fragmentation, the prognosis doesn't look so good. It scares me that they say it could mean more miscarriages and inability to carry to term and also higher incidence of birth defects and possibly childhood cancer.
> 
> We are now glad that we have a new direction, but really not sure if it means new hope or rather the end of a road.

I'm glad the new RE seems good. I hope that what ever is to come in the future will bring you your forever baby as well as some answers. 



CDysart said:


> So everything looks good with my uterus, my fibroid is not a problem and is not in an area that would harm implantation and is not large. My doctor says the problem is not a physical problem so now we have to wait for my blood work to tell us the problem.

:thumbup: Great news!! Fx for the blood work results. 



bubumaci said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Well, little Pünktchen is now 0,43cm long (so 4,3mm) <3 <3 and the little heart was pulsating away, at 118bpm <3 <3
> At this point, our clinic already releases us for standard pregnancy controls to the OB, so I guess that is the next appointment I will be making. I hugged our doctor (asked if I could hug him) and was a bit tearful when we left... many long hard years we have been there! Bloods were taken, so I expect to receive those in a couple of hours :)
> Am in love :) :cloud9:

Love the pictures! Its amazing that you have been released. As bittersweet as it is, its a big step forward. :hugs:



snd80 said:


> Ok twin mommies.... I need some advice!!!
> 
> So, my hubby is still TOTALLY freaked out that we are having twins! He won't even talk about it! I keep telling him IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!! What can you do?! And he might as well go on and accept it now cause I sure as hell don't want him rejecting them when they get here cause they didn't ask to be born!!! Right?! :nope:
> 
> Did any of your hubbys have the same thoughts? I admit I had them at first too cause I was NOT expecting it and am still really really scared, but excited for the most part... idk what to do! I even got him "the expectant father book" thinking it would help but he won't touch it. Will he eventually come to terms later on down the road? Or is he playing the role of the spoiled older child who doesn't like the fact that babies are on the way cause it will take away attention from them?!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry that he is so scared. Have you asked him what exactly is scaring him? I did see in another post of yours that he will be a stay at home dad. Do you think thats what it is? I think everyone who is expecting twins gets a little scared. It's a huge change. One baby is a huge change as well but having two is even bigger. I doubt he will reject them so please don't think that. It seems like a little bit of cold feet right now. Is he able to go to scans with you? Once he sees them both moving around and their little faces I bet he will be ok. If he will even go. It may just take him a bit of time. Maybe try not to say anything to him about the pregnancy (as stupid as that sounds) and see how long it takes for him to ask. :shrug: Just a thought.


----------



## sekky

Bubu I love your ticker


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you Sekky!
How are you these days? Do you know when you will be trying again? :hugs: Long time no see!!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Beautiful!!!! Soooo happy for you guys!!! I know, when you leave your re its bittersweet! I had to pick some papers up a couple weeks from there, it was super nice seeing all the nurses.
We were there for two years.
I flew at 15w from NY To California....I was perfectly fine, just keep hydrated. I also wore compression socks because of my feet swelling(Which has happened to me the last few years of flying regardless). 32-33w......Maybe you and your doc should determine that closer to then. I agree with MO about that trip. It may be too far from home for you.
Don't worry about the scanners at the airport....I went through them....I just told the lady doing it that I was preg and she said it was ok....as well as my OB and high risk doc. 

Kathy - WOOOHOOOOO For the wicked old witch!!!! 

snd - Im sure he will come to terms with it. Its all we know.......think about it....once they come, we never experienced having a singleton or raising one, so this will become our normal. Plus all men are babies! 
I agree with MrsC....he will come around. Once he sees them moving on the screen....and then their little faces....you will be shocked by the things he will start saying and brining up. 

Sekky - Hiiiiii!!! How are you?!


Did my first non stress test today! :happydance: Twinkies passed with flying colors! 
Baby A (Girl) is 3.10 lbs and Baby B (Boy) is 4lbs! :hugs:
We got a nice shot of the girls face, but the boy was being shy and looking down. Both breech and head to head.....pretty much A is under my left boob and B is under my right. So I have two sets of feet pouncing on my bladder. lol Both babies have a good amount of hair.....that was cool to see. DH was excited because that meant they took after him.....I had peach fuzz...he had a full head of hair. 
I am in weekly now. :happy dance:


Questions.......What did you ladies pack in your hospital bag? What did you wear during the day? I was planning on just wearing my satin pjs all day, maybe with a robe.


----------



## bubumaci

Just wondering, did anyone else leave their RE as early as me? At our clinic (and I already knew this from my friend), you are released when they see the HB and the bloods are OK (which in my case was 6w+2d) ... seems quite early compared to all of you?
So when you flew, you were safely in your second trimester ... I will be at the end of the 12th week (11w6d when we fly there and then 13w3d for the return flight. Going there is indirect via London and the return we fly via Miami + London).
Dom Rep would be flying there 31w3d and flying back 33w3d - for that I definitely will discuss with doctor and if she recommends against it, then I won't fly.
Just also bit concerned, since we aren't out of the first trimester for the long-haul to Orlando... DH is more concerned than me - but when we have gone through so much to get to where we are, I guess it is understandable that we don't want to risk anything.
I have tried saying, that if we are going to miscarry, it will happen while staying on the ground too, that the air travel won't influence it. But he is more worried about any negative developmental impacts on the foetus.

Yup - been there the past years too, that for long haul I wear the stockings ... in fact, my calves swell even when sitting for long periods. In Canada, when I was there for a month on business, I went to work wearing boots and then swapped them for shoes while indoors ... I could barely get the zippers of the boots pulled up again at the end of the working day!

What does the non-stress test mean?
When is your arrival date? :) :dance:
It's great that you got such nice views of your babies :) :) <3


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - I was released around 12w. I think it would have been a week or two earlier, but she wanted to see the hearts continue to develop, since we didn't get that far the time before that. 
Just discuss all the flying with your doc....make sure DH is there so he can be re assured. My DH was concerned as well...more than I was....but my doc said all those myths and cabin pressure stories are all bullshit....and he used those exact words lol

Non-Stress test is when they hook up baby to heart monitor and another one to you to see for contractions.....you sit there and its hooked up to a lie detector type machine....it keeps an eye on movement, contractions, hb. 
My c-section is scheduled for April 25....my 4yr wedding anniversary. Almost time!


----------



## bubumaci

Hey, I will be in the States when your babies are born :) How exciting is that? :) :)
And what do they want to see during the lie-detector test? What do your babies have to do to pass? :)


----------



## Stinas

Thats soo exciting!!! You will be in nice weather! I am hoping things start warming up here...especially by then. Yesterday i didn't need a jacket, today its in the teens...go figure!
That test just detects movement and how often they do and hr at same time. Of course mine were sleeping when she did it....they moved a little towards the end and she's like ill show the doc....once she walked out, they went crazy lol I have to do it weekly now.


----------



## bubumaci

I just got back from the gynaecologist ... and am sooooo in l<3ve!
And actually feeling really proud of little Pünktchen, because Pünktchen is measuring exactly what he/she is meant to be measuring! No data was put in the u/s machine, and because of his/her length (0,62cm - so 6,2mm), the EDD is November 3rd, which puts me at 6w+4d (which is what I should be) :cloud9:

Aaaand ... not only did I see the heartbeat - I heard it! I was blown away ... heard the heartbeat... of my 6,2mm baby!! Amazing, 2mm in 2days... so proud of the little bean (is that silly??).

We have our next appointment next Friday (with DH) also to go over the Mutterpass (here we get a document, which we are supposed to have with us at all times, containing all important information about Mother + Baby)... He's going to get to hear the heart beating <3 <3

Oh, and I mentioned the flights - she was not at all worried about next month, but was not happy with the September trip and asked if I had cancellation insurance. So I guess DH will just be going on his own and I will sunbathe in the garden :)

Having really nice weather here in Munich - have had practically no winter at all this year! Only one week of snow, whereas last year, we had snow and more snow and more snow for about 3-4 months without a break! Crazy weather. I love the sun :)


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu I'm soo extremely excited!!! Omg!! I figured she would not be happy with the later trip. Sunbathing sounds fantastic also!


----------



## sekky

Bubu glad you like your OB and Pünktchen is doing as expected.

Stinas getting ready to meet your bubas right? How ready are you?

Mo just four more sleep before meeting little Mo. Exciting!! looking forward to knowing what you are having!!!

AFM not doing much at the moment. IVF is not in the plan yet but we are not ruling out another try before the year runs out.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Stinas

bubu - Thats such an amazing feeling when you hear the hb and see that they are growing in right direction! Love it! Super excited for you!!!
Totally jelly that you are having nice weather over there!!! We have had a wicked winter this year. Im sick of wearing a coat and sick of all this stupid snow!!! This week we had a day that it was 60 degrees and yesterday it dropped to 19 degrees! Go figure! Spring does not want to come!

Sekky - Im getting ready! 6 more weeks until my c-section. Im terrified lol Item wise, I am totally ready....in fact I can clothe like ten kids lol


----------



## CDysart

Mo- good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to see pictures!

So turns out upon further examination looks like I have a septum that will need to be fixed with a hysteroscopy, or so they think. The doctor will do a 3-D ultrasound to confirm. My blood work all came back completely normal no clotting disorder, nothing. I'm in high hopes that after I have the septum repaired then everything will go beautifully and I'll have my take home baby! For the time being they have started me on birth control until I have the hysteroscopy.


----------



## Stinas

CD - Im glad they have a plan!!! I hope this is the fix!!


----------



## CDysart

Where is everyone? It's like crickets!


----------



## MrsC8776

I was thinking the same thing this morning!


----------



## CDysart

Has anyone heard from Mo? I'm wondering how her c-section went and how the baby is and what the baby is!


----------



## CDysart

Well I went back and saw in her ticker that it's a boy! Congrats Mo!:happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! Sorry I didn't update here!! I have to many threads!!

It's a little baby boy weighing 6lb13oz!! 21 inches long. Uncomplicated c-section. Going home in the morning. We are both doing well! My milk started to come in today and he nurses pretty well when he's not too sleepy. Totally in love!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Mo!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

I was saying the same thing Cd and Mrs C....not much action going on in here anymore :-(


----------



## Stinas

I was thinking the same thing!!!! 

Mo - Hes a cutie!!!! Glad your going home soon!!!


Went to OB and high risk today! Twinkies looking great! Songoram tech told me to bring a hair bow for my little princess because she has a head of hair lol She had her knees to her face and feet over her head today....still breech....she used a special name for it, but I have no idea what it was. My little man gave us a nice pic of his face and he is ALL dh!! Anyone that saw the pic said it right away! lol 
I get new weights next week. 
I asked OB if he thinks I will last until 38w and he's like ...."probably not"! Ummm can you say I freaked out! He's like its not that often that twins make it to 38w....they tend to come around 36. 36w is in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!! Where did the time go! That scared me! Like wow! I am going to try my hardest for them to stay in until 38w....even though its not up to me. All my fluids are great the lady said, so hoping thats a sign they want to stay put. Last week was my last cervix check, it was nice and thick. 
Is it normal to start freaking out a bit? I can't wait for them to come, but I'm not ready for them to come this early lol I like them in my belly! Even though once the sun goes down they like to stick their heads up my ribs and give me a boob lift for the rest of the night lol


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

can't wait to see the twins! hehehehe...


----------



## Stinas

Me too but I'm still scared lol 
How are you doing Kathy?


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies :wave:
Nothing new to report on my end yet ... have a prenatal at my OBGYN in a few hours (get to see and hear Pünktchen again <3<3). I really hope everything is OK. Even though I am thrilled to be feeling so good, it is quite unsettling, to be feeling so good (is everything OK???) ..... The only symptoms I have are exhaustion (really really tired - irregardless of how I sleep) ... that leads me to every third night or so, sleeping really badly, where I wake up and just can't get back to sleep for a few hours ... Going to the loo frequently to pee. And the past couple of days I have had some twinges and pulling - so I am hoping, really hoping, that it is my uterus stretching a bit for Pünktchen.
My breasts are sore-ish, but nothing too sensitive and they don't seem to have grown yet at all.
Not even been too over-emotional ... just the other day I burst into tears at the thought of DH cycling to work ... because he doesn't have a helmet and I was worried something would happen. He also wanted to cycle to whisky-tasting yesterday (and back) and I told him he couldn't do that, that it's not just him anymore, that he has a Pünktchen ... I drove him there and he caught a cab home <3
Of course this all makes me wonder if everything is OK down there. Oh well ... 13:45 we have our appointment - discuss the Mother Pass and do some more checks... And at 17:00 we have an appointment at the midwife-led clinic...

Kathy ... so my :dance: worked - when can we expect your FET? :hugs2::kiss:

Stinas - OMG - that is soooo exciting. And I totally get you! Even though I have waited almost all my life to be pregnant, I get moments where I freak out and have my doubts about being able to do this - although I couldn't be happier and more excited! Soon, your life is going to change forever - and it is a change that you want ... but it is a step towards the unknown. With two little mites! And the thought, that the "deadline" might suddenly move forward by several weeks - its frightening, even though you probably can't wait to meet them. Finally ... like for us - this is probably your only pregnancy?? You want to enjoy and cherish this feeling of having them inside you for so much longer .... I think your reactions and fears are absolutely normal and you will be a great Mama!!! <3

Mo - the pictures of you and little Ezra are fabulous!! (I still would like to learn what the initials of the girl would have become ;) ;) ) :)


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Yay for seeing your little peanut again!!!! I have one :cold: left, so Ill give that a shot in a few years....it works it works, if it does not, then we are done. So yeah, this could be my only time pregnant. In ways I am ready for them to come out....mostly when I'm trying to get out of bed or when my back just aches...not to mention the swelling, but then again.....when they wiggle around....I could have them in there forever. You will see....once they move...its just so amazing!


----------



## snd80

Congrats Mo!!!! So happy for you! =)

Stinas, I can imagine how scared you are!!! It scared me reading your post cause I know one day it will be me!!! They told me yesterday if I could get to 34 weeks, they'd be happy but of course want me further.

Bu- Glad u got to see your lil girl again! :haha: Yes, I said GIRL!


----------



## bubumaci

We saw Pünktchen again today <3 :cloud9: It isn't growing at exactly 1mm a day - measured 1,18 cm today (so one day behind at 7w+3d - which would theoretically change the EDD to 4th November, whereas I should be 7w+4d - but the doctor said everything is still fine) and we heard the heart beating away and this time I could clearly see it in the middle of the embryo. Soooo cool :) DH was there too :) :)

I suppose it will happen that the growth will be a bit behind / ahead, but we are still well within range? She wouldn't measure the HB for me, she said that from experience the speed is absolutely fine, just from listening... <3

lol @ snd :kiss: what makes you so sure Pünktchen is a girl? :)

@ Stinas - I totally forgot, but it is there in your siggy, that you have one more :cold: :) Actually, so do I, come to think of it *lol*. Although it's not that long before this Pünktchen will be moving, it will be quite a while before I will be allowed to feel it!

Oh - and Doctor wasn't too worried about me feeling so good, she said it didn't mean that things weren't going well...
 



Attached Files:







US PÃ¼nktchen 21.03.2014.png
File size: 259 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: I think OB's just want to prepare you for an early delivery but it is possible to make it until 38 weeks. Mine told me I wouldn't make it either and I did. Can't believe how close you are!!! And wow on the hair, I wasn't aware they could tell that?! I was born with a full head of hair, never lost it and had it cut several times before 1 yr old. Emma still hasn't had a hair cut. 

Bubu: So glad to hear you saw your lo again today! Everytime they measured the dates changed for me, measurements aren't 100% accurate and get harder and harder as they grow. I'm guessing girl for you too! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Kathy: How did your appointment go today? How are you?

Mobaby: So glad to hear you are home! It will be nice to get into a routine being in the hospital sucks for that. Great that nursing is going well. Baby boy Mo is adorable, can't wait to see more pics! 

Sorry I haven't been on lately. I've been busy planning the twins birthday party, getting them ready for daycare, prepping to go back to work, etc. babies are very busy and don't give me much down time anymore to spend on the internet. I'm better at keeping up with Facebook.


----------



## Jenn76

CDysart said:


> Mo- good luck tomorrow! I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> So turns out upon further examination looks like I have a septum that will need to be fixed with a hysteroscopy, or so they think. The doctor will do a 3-D ultrasound to confirm. My blood work all came back completely normal no clotting disorder, nothing. I'm in high hopes that after I have the septum repaired then everything will go beautifully and I'll have my take home baby! For the time being they have started me on birth control until I have the hysteroscopy.

That's great that everything came back normal with your bloods. FX this does fix your issues and allow you to have your forever baby!


----------



## MoBaby

Bubu you know your exact dates so the due date doesn't change. The measurements can be up to a week off. 1 mm really isn't significant. I was 1 wk ahead at one point then 4 days behind then on target. Your pics look great!!

Cd glad your bloods came back normal. And they found a potential issue that's fixable. Gl with the hysteroscopy.

We are all at home now doing well. Will see how night routine goes tonight as last few nights not so great.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Jen! Everything is perfect for the first time!!! Whoot whoot!!!! at first they thought they saw a polyp but it was under my lining but they finally figured it out  so I should be able to start soon


----------



## MoBaby

yay kathy!!!! So glad things are finally back to normal. It took me several months after my d/c as well and it was very frustrating! You are doing FET right?


----------



## snd80

IMG_2456.jpeg

So here is my update. Tried yesterday but phone was acting up. 

Thursday we had our 10 week scan. Doc said heartbeats and sizes were on par for their age. Baby B (on top) was wiggling up a storm!! Made me laugh watching it!!! Baby As heartbeat was 177 while Baby Bs was over 190! I said that's my pit bull! Haha. Last time they were side by side. This time they were one on top the other. Lol. Next scan is set for April 10 just to make sure everything is ok. 

Hope everyone is doing well and have a great weekend!!


----------



## MoBaby

And your pic still didn't attach :( I'm glad all is well!!


----------



## snd80

I know... and I'm about to throw this phone!!! Tried to hook it up to itunes to get it off but I don't know how!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Reply to thread then go to go advanced at bottom and then click on paper clip at top of reply box.... Then add the pic (click browse then select image then click upload to right) then close that box that pops up (close window at bottom) then pic should be attached.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Mo ....how is Ezra doing? I will be doing an Fet but not sure when....they haven't given a complete schedule as of yet..


----------



## MoBaby

He's doing amazing! He started gaining weight before leaving the hospital. I'm so in love!!! Last night wasn't too bad; normal baby stuff. He feeds so well and I have plenty of milk for him! I know most of you have seen this pic but here he is this morning.


----------



## snd80




----------



## snd80

Aw Mo!!! It's amazing how much he really looks like the 3D sonogram pict!!! He is perfect!!! Congrats!


----------



## bubumaci

Lovin' the pictures ladies! Mo - Ezra is just perfect!!
snd - love your u/s picture! Really wonderful and the news that they are measuring right is also great! <3
Kathy ... I can't wait to hear you are getting ready for your FET! :kiss:


----------



## Jenn76

Kathy: Glad everything went well. Can't wait for your FET!! 

Snd: Beautiful babies! Great to hear all is well. 

Mo: He is adorable. So great that he is feeding so well and gaining weight.


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - Cant wait for your FET!!!

snd - awww your twinkies are cute!!! 

Jenn - Im happy to hear you went all the way!!! It totally freaked me out! I want them to stay put until then. This week it seems like I dropped...didnt notice much myself until someone pointed it out. I can feel it when I bend. 
Feet swelling happens faster...yay me. 

BUBU - I can't wait for you to feel him/her!!! Its such an AMAZING feeling! Makes all these years of hell worth it.


----------



## Jenn76

I don't think I ever dropped since Emma was always very low. I never really understood if that was possible with twins. Since in my case Emma was never higher up and Chris couldn't go lower with her there. FX you make it to 38 weeks.


----------



## Stinas

I didn't think it was possible either. They are both head to head under my boobs/basically in my ribs with feet on my bladder lol But I can tell that I can't bend as far down as I could before....its a weird feeling.


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies! Sorry for the silence on bnb, things have been a bit hectic as i've resumed work last week. Hope everyone is doing great! here is a picture of Ibraheem at 1 month. Thanks Mo followed your instructions :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140208_020137[1].jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bubumaci

What a little gem! Thanks for posting! How are you doing?


----------



## Mamali

Bubu love your ticker!!!


----------



## Mamali

we posted at the same time! Am doing great dear! Trying to get used to leaving him at home for long stretches (7 hours)!!!. Happy 8 weeks. Things will fly by fast and before you know it your LO is here. Are you finding out sex?


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you! :) :hugs2: I am sure that is tough. Who looks after Ibrahim while you're at work?
Well, first step is to get to the next milestone and make it safely into the second trimester :)
DH definitely wants to know - so I have agreed to find out. He is so worried about some genetic defect, that he wants to have all tests done and will only relax and enjoy and be happy, if the tests are all OK.

Did any of you have discussions with your partners, what you would do, if the results of the test came back indicating a likelihood of a trisomy?


----------



## Mamali

My younger sister is staying with me and I have a stay-in help. 

Everything will turn out great Bubu, I know you can't help but worry, but you deserve this, and you have awesome guardian angels watching over you!!!


----------



## Jenn76

Stinas: Mine were always Emma on the bottom and Chris on top from the 12 week ultrasound on. Chris in my ribs and Emma kicking my bladder lol! Oh the joys of having two in there. Can't imagine what a triplet pregnancy would be like. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Jenn76

Mamali: He is sooooo cute!!! Love him!!! Ugh! are you back to work already?? 

Bubu: We didn't have any testing done besides the measurements for downs. We never discussed it just assumed everything would be okay. Happy 8 weeks!!!!!! Yeah for a ticker!!!!


----------



## snd80

Aw Mam... He is precious! Those fat lil cheeks are just begging to be smooched!!! :cloud9:

Kathy - getting CLOSE!!!! Cheering for you sweetie!!!! :hugs:

I told them I wanted EVERYTHING screened!!! Except for CF, cause I didn't need another $800 bill, and I don't think our donor was a carrier. But for sure wanted downs, etc. And I want to know the sexes like yesterday!!!!! I've hit the nesting phase way early and am so ready to paint and decorate so I can relax the rest of the time... but they told me 16-18 weeks before we could find out! =( I'll go stir crazy waiting!!!!

Twin mommies.... did you have the ciatic nerve problem as early as me? I started with it and my back yesterday after grocery shopping. Killed me all day and night and still no better this morn!!! :cry:

How is everyone else today?! :flower:


----------



## Jenn76

Pregnancy is such an amazing thing!! I'm in awe thinking that Bubu's little gem is the size of a raspberry. Looking at my two almost 1 year olds I can't believe they too were that small. It is such a mind blowing thing to think that our bodies can create these beautiful little lives! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: Yes off and on! It kills!! How far along are you now? Time for a ticker.


----------



## bubumaci

See - DH is absolutely set on having everything tested ... I would be OK for the nuchal testing - don't want amniocentesis ... he is just terrified of something being wrong.
Personally, I wouldn't worry (but am considered high risk because of age + infertility treatment ... plus one Aunt with Downs and one Aunt with physical anomaly in her arms) ... and I have a totally different view to DH if the results were to point towards a higher risk of trisomy ... :(


----------



## MoBaby

Mamali that baby is too much! Omg so stinking cute!!


----------



## bubumaci

That reminds me - snd ... are you on Facebook? If so, would you like to join our FB group? It is a private group, just with a few people from this thread :)


----------



## snd80

Jenn- Is this better? Babygaga gave me fits and this was the only one I could find to work... and there are NO twin tickers!!! =(

Bu- Not on facebook... deactivated mine cause the "bitter infertile woman" got tired of seeing so many baby bumps, pg ladies, etc. :dohh:


----------



## bubumaci

Wohoooo - you have two strawberries in there :) :) <3
Totally get the freaking out on Facebook thing! Got close to it myself a few times ;)


----------



## honeycheeks

snd80 said:


> Jenn- Is this better? Babygaga gave me fits and this was the only one I could find to work... and there are NO twin tickers!!! =(
> 
> Bu- Not on facebook... deactivated mine cause the "bitter infertile woman" got tired of seeing so many baby bumps, pg ladies, etc. :dohh:

I feel you snd. I haven't deactivated mine, but I unsubscribed most of my friend updates as the "bitter infertile woman" doesn't want to see their updates. I use it mostly for some FB groups that I am in. And I love our ladies group on there too. That aside I am not active on FB either.


----------



## honeycheeks

I have been having anxiety attacks and have been trying to avoid much social contact. Looks like I have been deficient in magnesium and taking supplements has now taken care of a chronic problem. Also I think I am teething again, and probably I am going to sprout my 33rd tooth. WEIRD!! I have that familiar teething soreness and maybe it is going to be a 4th molar. Extra wisdom teeth . Eek!! 

I am also very anxious about the recurrent pregnancy loss testing that we are going through. Most of the tests are done, but we don't have the results yet. 
I am most worried about DH's test. When we started out for IVF, there was no male factor issues. But now apparently that's a new problem. We are doing sperm DNA fragmentation test. Does anyone here know what the options are if the results come back bad. 
Stinas and Bubu- Could share your experience on TESE ? I can't remember if anyone else did TESE. I would hate it for DH to have to do TESE. But I'd rather know.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - Mine were the same until 3 weeks ago! Now both heads in my ribs and both feet on my bladder lol Always at night they go up soooo high in my ribs that you can see my boobs lifting lol Super cool, weird and painful at same time!

BUBU - We had the down syndrome and the tri testing done...cant remember what else....we agreed to do everything but an amnio. We had decided if the babies were not healthy we would not continue. Hard decision, but its something we both agreed on. We just didn't think it was fair. 
Im sure if you start off with the easy tests the docs will tell you if you should or need the others. Like our doc told us we could do the amnio to see exactly whats the situation with the heart....but.....it does not change anything...nor can they do anything in utero, so the risks of miscarriage from the amnio is not worth finding out. Risk is much higher of mc with multiples. 

snd - Get used to a lot of aches and pains....back was first for me.....it comes and goes, then the carpal tunnel started....now its just everywhere lol

Mamali - What a cutie pie!

Honey - DH found the TESE pretty painful....they pretty much split his balls in half and dug through the tissue. Urologist does it, but the tissue he collects gets inspected by the IVF embryologist, who then determines which sperm is viable for IVF. 
Our urologist found like 3 sperm....which freaked me the hell out....i went home crying....then a day later IVF called me saying start the BCPs and we have 3/4 vials for ICSI. I believe we still have one or two left, but not sure if there is any good sperm in there. DH will never do it again, so if our next frozen transfer does not work, we are done. 
Recovery from TESE for DH took a couple weeks. He stayed home for a week from work, then we went to Bahamas for a few days, BIG mistake....we thought he would be ok, but as my nephew said "he is walking like he has a stick up his ass". Poor guy was miserable. 
Now we can say it was all worth it! 
Does your doc think he needs to do it?


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks Stinas , it sounds so scary and painful. I'm sure DH would be willing to do it if doctor recommends. But we don't know yet if we need it. We don't have his fragmentation results yet. Now this male factor thing is a new feather on our infertility hat. His swimmers were perfect until last year. But having seen me go through all the IVF stuff and particularly the bad OHSS , he feels he needs to do his bit too. But I don't think I want him to do anything more. Let's just hope the results are just fine and we don't need it. I have been reading up on male factor issues and wanted to be informed about TESE. I have been having liver issues too from the OHSS and other medications for IVF. So if his results are bad I am really ready to call it quits and remain childless forever. My body anyways doesn't like staying pregnant.

Also did the TESE leave any scarring?


----------



## Stinas

The TESE did not leave any scarring. It was gross, but it was a 2/3 week inconvenience...then it was over, so its not so bad. Don't be scared to do it if you have to and don't give DH too many details about it, all men may have balls, but when it comes down to it, they are all wimps. lol 
My RE actually told me its easier to "fix" a male factor than a female one. I guess its easier to pinpoint things....i dk.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Crickets again :-(


----------



## bubumaci

What do you mean, crickets? :hugs2:


----------



## Stinas

I agree Kathy.......we used to be chatter bugs......now nothing!


----------



## snd80

It's cause this thread is lucky and everyone is getting their :bfp:'s along the way!!!! :winkwink:

I'll start it back up..... How is everyone?!


----------



## bubumaci

I like having a lucky thread ... If Kathy is hearing crickets, then I am sure Jimminy is hopping around and sprinkling her with luck <3

When can we celebrate FET???

I am doing OK, thanks snd. Can't wait to see Pünktchen next week Friday! My abdomen / tummy is so swollen - and the top of my uterus is just above my pelvic bone (can feel it) - but don't get why I look pregnant ... not my little one yet ... and even if I suck as much in as possible, there is still a bump there and it is hard! Can't figure it out, must have some serious bloating going on *lol*

How about everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Yeah Kathy .....when are you starting???

BUBU - Your belly is just getting ready for baby to grow!!! Enjoy the little bump now, because as it grows, it can get uncomfortable. 

I have officially hit the very uncomfortable stage. I can't bend, can't get off the couch or bed good....and I'm not even huge! How in the world do some people do it?!?! lol 
Baby A weighed in at 4.9lbs and Baby B....my big boy is 5.1lbs!!! 
My little man has his butt in my right rib, head to head with his sister in my left rib. Both still breech and doc thinks its going to stay this way. She said after next week stay close to home because she does not think I will make it much longer. Oh thanks I told her! 
I have a few more things to get done, but i have zero energy to do anything. This weekend is my last weekend working....sad, but I don't think I can hang much longer....my swollen feet stop me. 
Other than that, no news here!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas you do sound uncomfortable! So you will have a csection then? at not that bad to recover from. The procedure is a bit weird but not bad at all. I noticed after 32 weeks my belly kept growing exponentially so I can only imagine how you are feeling at this point. Prop those feet up! What kind of work do you do? 

Bubu yay fot baby bump lol! Your ovaries are probably still a little swollen. I'm trying to remember when I could feel my uterus but I can't. But I remember around 9 weeks I had a small bump and was like people are going to start asking! Bloating is common also so make sure you take a stool softener... It can be very unpleasant! I can't wait for your next update after your scan!! :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Not sure yet when I begin....Im waiting on some answers from the dr....no rush here ...but I am excited!


----------



## Stinas

Mo - ill do a c section if I come early too. Glad to hear the surgery is not that bad. I was a bit worried! My belly just feels super low and heavy. Does not look like a twin belly at all. 

Kathy - I'm excited for u to start.


----------



## snd80

I have to jump in with hopes of some comfort, then will come back later for personals..

I learned Tues I have a UTI. Got my antiboitics yesterday and took the first two doses. Last night I noticed some spotting. It was pink gummy clumps (sorry if tmi). Of course I went on tp sightings all night. This morn I didn't see much but did notice some brown stringy mess. Have a call into to dr. Don't know if I need to go back on progesterone or what?! Yesterday was a week off of it!!!! I'm going nuts waiting on them to call back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm 11 weeks yesterday, no frozen embabies and cannot afford to do ivf again!!!! I am scared shitless!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Morning Snd <3 

You are going to fine...easier said <3...but brown is ok. They said that is old blood so that may just be your body flushing the old crappy stuff out....Babies are snuggled in fine <3 xoxoxoxo

Many hugs to you <3


----------



## bubumaci

Sweetie (snd), I really don't think you have anything to worry about. I have been told to take my supplements until the 12th week (so 11 weeks) - by then, your body is producing enough of the hormones. UTIs are also not uncommon in pregnancy, so I would agree with Kathy, the old stuff is just getting flushed out. Don't start worrying about IVF etc. etc. I think your bubbas are well snuggled in there :hugs: I am sure the clinic will be able to give you reassurance when they call <3 <3


----------



## MoBaby

Snd it's very common to bleed with a uti.. It's probably coming from the urethra ir bladder and not uterus. Call your dr and see if you can get a scan for reassurance. I really don't think it's from being off meds as for a regular ivf (not get) progesterone is really needed only during luteal phase but drs routinely give it longer. The placenta takes over around 8-9 weeks so supplemental progesterone isn't needed beyond this point really. More of a safety net. Unknown it's hard to not think worst case scenario but I bet babies are just fine :hugs:


----------



## snd80

They finally called and said they were sure it was from the uti. I was in tears though saying "you don't know what I've been thru to get to this point!" knowing they do. It just really scared me! They said keep a watch on it and brown was "good", and if it got worse they would work me in after lunch for a scan. And my body being used to being on progesterone and coming off might have shocked it, but no need to go back on. It just really freaked me and my husband out!!! My heart dropped when I seen it and he was so worried he wanted to go buy pregnancy tests at 11 o'clock last night. He kept sayin this morn "we'll find another dr. if we have to! they should've called back by now!" Guess that means he's attached now? :winkwink:

Thank you girls for your support. I feel better now!!! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

snd - Don't be scared!!! I spotted for a longggg time. Freaked the hell out of me too. Doc told me they are snuggling in there nice and tight.


----------



## honeycheeks

Snd - that was such a scare. Poor you! I hope your UTI is getting better. The babies are snuggled in and happy there.


----------



## Stinas

Honey - How are you?? Whats next for you?

How is everyone?


----------



## bubumaci

Doing OK - really enjoyed the weather this weekend :) We had some friends visiting and went to the beer garden to chill and chat and enjoy the sunshine :)

.... have my next appt. on Friday, get to see Pünktchen again ... and am really hoping, that everything is going as it should be, growing nicely, heart beating away... start my 10th week next week :shock:


----------



## Jenn76

Happy 9 weeks Bubu! How are you feeling now?

Snd: Hope you are feeling better, uti sucks! How are you feeling besides that?

Stinas: I feel for you I remember that beached whale feeling even after a year has passed. 

Honey: Thinking of you! Hope all is well. 

Kathy: Can't wait to hear that you are starting again. Time for another BFP!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - Yay for 9 weeks!!! Woohoo!!! Ahhh that sounds soo nice. Today was a nice day here, but its like you never know what tom will be like. 

Jenn - It was pretty smooth sailing until now. I can feel myself waddling away....i can only imagine what I look like lol Its uncomfortable but I like feeling them squish away...its weird......I just don't like when at night they crawl up my ribs, at the same time, nice and slow. lol


----------



## sekky

Bump!! 

This place is getting too quiet.


----------



## bubumaci

This is true!
Sekky, what are your plans? Do you have any tries planned this year?

I get to see Pünktchen again tomorrow.

Do any of you put any stock in pregnancy dreams? I had a dream last night, admittedly a bit bizarre, since the dream was an amniocentesis, from which they sent us ultrasound pictures *lmao* ... anyway, on the first picture, we could very clearly see testicles and penis.
The night before my transfer, I dreamt that we would have a blast starting to hatch and that it was a boy. Last night was my second dream of a boy ...

Lindsay, so you going for another transfer next month? Do you know dates already? So excited...

And Kathy .. I can't wait for your FET! I want to shower this thread with :dust::dust::dust:!!!


----------



## sekky

No plans for IVF yet. But I will be trying clomid every other month till we are either lucky or ready for IVF.

Bubu can't wait for tomorrow. Hoping things are progressing as they should.


----------



## MoBaby

i dreamt of a boy lol :) cant wait for your scan tomorrow bubu!!


----------



## bubumaci

Really weird - I mean before this try, I was somehow convinced, that if it works, we will get a girl! (And I was in split minds as to what I would like - for me personally, I think girl is slightly ahead of boy, although the only thing that matters, is a healthy baby! - but for my Dad, I really want a boy, because he surrounded by girls ... for my MIL, I really want a girl, because she is surrounded by boys and would love a granddaughter) :) :)
Perhaps I have just been seeing too many u/s pictures on a FB thread, where you could clearly see the boy's bits *lol* and also yesterday there was a gender reveal on here on a journal I am following, and that was also a boy ...

We shall see - said the blind man.

Still enjoying my pregnancy as symptom-free as I think they get ... just (at times crippling) exhaustion. Not even my boobs are doing anything spectacular... Nipples are very sensitive, that's it.

For the past couple of days, I feel like my uterus is growing though. Quite a bit of pressure going on and I suppose "stretching"-like sensation. Can't wait to see how Pünktchen has progressed (praying that everything is OK)!!

Sekky - fingers crossed for you Sweetie!!

Mo ... I am absolutely blown away by how long Ezra's fingers are and how big his feet are!!! :) :)


----------



## MoBaby

His dad is 6'5" (195 cm) tall and wears a us size 15 shoe! So we knew he would be long if a boy. Dr said Tuesday he's going to be tall. Guess I'll be the shortie :)


----------



## snd80

Bu - I've been having the dreams too... I dreamed the other night that I had two boys, and was like NO!!! I wanted a girl in the mix! But me and hubby were in sync... one feeding one and the other feeding one, then burping and laying them down, like a well orcherstrated symphony! :rofl: Hope it rolls as smoothly as it looked! Excited for your scan tomorrow!!!

Stinas- How you feeling boo? Shouldn't be much longer!!! I'm excited to see how it goes, since you are now my "jedi master"!!! LOL! Everything you go through I shall learn from!!! You didn't know I had tagged you like that, huh? :haha:

I'm ready for the next lucky BFP round here!!! Come on Kathy, Honey & Sekky!!!! :happydance: :dust: :ninja:

AFM - I'm feeling much better! Finished up antiboitics yesterday and have learned to drink more water and juices. Still can't quite get the "gallon a day" of water they have ordered me to drink!!! I'd be a floating whale!!! Hunger has gotten to me. I woke up at 3:30 yesterday morning STARVING!!! But I was too tired and rolled over and went back to sleep! Hubby said "you gonna starve them to death!" haha!!! Next scan is Apr 10 and I can't wait!!! :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is ok! :hugs:


----------



## bubumaci

That's great that you're feeling better, snd! (I think you meant Stinas, not Mo in there though ;)). And you won't starve them to death ;) ;) April 10th, that's next week - can't wait to see your pictures :)

Honey - any news from your new RE? :hugs2:


----------



## snd80

I realized that bu! I had a blonde moment!!! :wacko: I'm also at work sneaking on BNB! =) I fixed it though!

Mo- he is beautiful! As are you my dear!!! I snuck to your wordpress blog! It's so nice to see real faces to go along with screen names! You looked great after just having a baby!!! :hugs: How are you and sweet baby Ezra?!


----------



## MoBaby

We are okay; nights aren't going well and I'm getting frustrated which makes dh frustrated. You twin mommies are in for a treat lol.. I'd be on formula by now if it were 2! Breast feeding is hard and I have a sleepy feeder who takes 45 min to eat.. But I love this little man and I really need to get over his bad nights. It will get better :)


----------



## sekky

Oh Mo, sorry about his bad nights. Hope he falls into a routine soon.

Bubu just one more sleep before seeing your cute little dot yay!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I love bubu is 6 hrs ahead of my time zone!! It's nearly bedtime for her and that much closer to updating about her bean!! What time is your scan??


----------



## bubumaci

*lol* @ Mo :)
My appointment is at 13:00 tomorrow :) :wohoo:


----------



## Stinas

snd - hahaha you crack me up!!! Im feeling large, tired and swollen, but overall, not too bad. I can still do things.....at a slower pace and all while waddling. lol Its a sight for sore eyes I tell you!

bubu - :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
You never know with the dreams! Last pregnancy I swore it was two boys.....still wonder if they were ever able to tell or if its written down. Just out of curiosity. This pregnancy I thought it was a singleton, so I was completely wrong, as usual lol

Mo - I think I am going to try to pump....but I doubt I will make it longer than a week. My main goal as of now is a week....just enough for the colostrom(sp?) or whatever you call that stuff. lol


----------



## bubumaci

:howdy:

I got to see Pünktchen again today and all was perfect, measuring 2,6cm now, heart beating away, little legs under the body, pedalling away, two little hands, two little feet, saw both hemispheres of the brain! Saw the spine (nicely closed - at least that is what it looked like ... can you tell this early?)... everything looked perfect! Still measuring a couple of days short, but the doctor said it is mm-work and doesn't really mean anything. <3 <3 Just so blown away by nature and what I saw today ... the feeling is indescribable!!
 



Attached Files:







US PÃ¼nktchen 04.04.2014.png
File size: 154.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## oneof14

Bubu, I can not tell you how overjoyed I am for you and your hubby! The pic puts a huge smile on my face.

Mo, nights were hard for me too, but not because of bf because she is formula fed, but her reflux was so bothersome for her, she projectile vomited and spit up a lot. She is now sleeping through the night (knock wood)!


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas I think pumping is great! My friend pumps for her baby only b/c she takes so long to feed... You'll have to ask the lactation consultant how to pump for twins and how to build up to 2 babies but when I pump it takes 10 mins and he eats it in about 5 so 15-20 vs 45 mins. But I don't pump and feed often b/c I like the bond. No way with two I could do it!!


----------



## snd80

Bu - your little "dot" is not a DOT anymore!!!! :happydance:

I don't plan on pumping or breastfeeding myself, mainly cause I plan to go back to work as quickly as I can (bills still gotta be paid!!!) but they did advise me to pump the first breast milk to feed to the babies as the very first milk contains very important nutriants the babies will need? Now, don't know how true that is, but that's what my aunt is pretty much making me do. She is head RN over labor and delivery where I will deliver, and I trust her judgement!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes SND the first milk or clostrum is the best. I've recently heard the first 2 weeks are the most important but idk about that. I hear ya about going back to work. I go back in June and am already struggling with it :( I want to sah but bills gotta be paid! I do too well to stay home. 

Bubu I love seeing your little pünktchen! So awesome!


----------



## bubumaci

Another reason why I am so stoked that my company has agreed to change my contract to a home-office contract :wohoo: I am already working from home, but now that I am pregnant, it will suit me even better... So after maternity leave (no fix plans, but probably splitting the 14 months between us, with DH staying home with me the first and last month and me taking 12 months), I can just be at home with baby, but still working :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

you get 12 months maternity leave? i am so jealous!


----------



## bubumaci

Well, you can take longer, officially up to three years unpaid leave. 
6 weeks prior to EDD and 8 weeks post delivery, you are not allowed to work and in that time get paid net salary, minus what you get from the state which is 13&#8364; per day.... Unless you're privately insured, then you don't get the 13&#8364; but you still get less from the firm - which is moi. 
After that time for up to 12 months, you get some support from the state (ranges between 300&#8364; and 1.800&#8364; per month). 
You can choose for that money to be spread across 24 months. 

We both earn well, I earn a bit better, but I think we would struggle if one of us stopped working. I think with the home-office contract, it's the perfect solution.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - Yeah, if it was one I would probably do a bit of both....bf and pump...but thinking about it, with two I would never sleep! lol

snd - Yes, I hear its super nutritious! Well worth it considering its a pretty small amount of time! 
I hear you with work! Today was my official last day! Super sad to leave. Financially wise, I don't need to work, but I have been working since I was 12, so this will for sure be an adjustment. Plus it was nice making my own money. Time for a new chapter in my life. 

BUBU - That pic really does put a smile on my face! I know how you are feeling right now and I am happy to tell you, it just gets BETTER AND BETTER! 
Thats AMAZING news with work!!! Yay!!! 

Kathy - How are you?! 

Today was my last day at work! Super upsetting to leave everyone, but my feet are going to love me again! I kept extending my days, but I have come to the realization that my feet swell a whole lot faster and it goes upwards to my legs....so it was time lol 
Lets just hope these babies stay put until the 25th!


----------



## Jenn76

Bubu: Yeah for working at home and having a year off. It goes by fast! I can't imaging how fast leave must go by for people that get less then 1 year. Glad to hear all is well with the baby. 

Stinas: Enjoy your time off before babies!! Are you planning on going back to work after awhile? I pumped and bottle fed for about 5 months. Wish I could have done it longer but happy they got the breast milk for the time they did. You do what works for you. 

Snd: How much paid leave do you get? Sucks that you need to go back early.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn - I plan on doing both as well....but I guess I won't know until they are here right? 
Since I'm used to working, I will probably go back maybe two days a week when they get a little older. My mom lives 45min away and does not really drive here, my dad always drives her here and back....she just recently started driving here, but with my dad in the car. So hopefully she stops being scared and learns. My MIL lives ten min away, but my FIL had another stroke 5yrs ago and he needs her constantly....its like a full time babysitting job. He can do everything himself thankfully, but he needs to be watched because he wanders around looking for her. So I wouldn't want to leave them with her, its just too much. I already know she is going to get offended, but god forbid something happens. Already discussed it with DH and he agrees. I am willing to leave them with her for an hour or two, but thats it. If she didn't have my FIL I would leave them easily. She raised two kids and 4 grandkids...so its not like she can't. 
Work wise I will probably be able to work something out with my mom. Just to get out of the house and socialize lol

Today is my first day off and I'm bored out of my mind! lol


----------



## azlissie

Stinas, I'm sure it will be a huge adjustment for you but try to enjoy the time to yourself right now. Is the nursery pretty well set up? Are you going to have to start doing non-stress tests? You'll have quite a few appointments coming up so it will work out well to not have to work. I can't wait to see your LOs!!

Bubu, it's great that you don't have horrible morning sickness or other bad symptoms yet. The only thing I had that early was heartburn - I wasn't nauseated or sore at all. I'm so glad your appt went well! When do you go back?

Mo, how is Ezra settling in? That was my great-grandpa's name - I never met him but he was a strong, capable & loving man so I think it's a great name!! 

Snd, are you feeling better? I'm sorry you won't get more time off. US maternity leave bites! 

Kathy, I can't wait for you to get started again! How are you doing?

Hello to everyone else!! Hope you're all doing well!

AFM, Dawson is doing great. He's such a happy, laid back baby - he loves meeting new people & going new places. He's eating solids so well now but it's all puréed because pieces of food can get up in his cleft palate & then he gags. He will sometimes eat 6-8oz of food in one sitting, & he's eating solids 3 times a day! He's quit drinking large bottles, though, and some days only drinks 10-15 oz all day. That doesn't seem like enough but he has plenty of wet diapers so I don't think he's dehydrated. His palate surgery is scheduled for June 5th - I am really dreading it :-(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snd80

Jenn - I get one week pd vacation a year, and I've already used one day, so I have 32 hrs left! :nope: I've got a stash for maternity leave, but only enuff for about 3 weeks though. Hope it's enough!!!

OK, so I've sent myself into a tizzy again... did any of you opt for the CVS testing or amnio testing? Or either?! At first I wanted everything done, but now that time is here to do so, I'm not sure anymore!!! The ethics of it... what would I do if something were wrong?! After all we been thru to get here?! I'm not one for abortion, but yet it would be unfair to bring a child in this world to suffer it's whole life!!!! And what if it's false results?! Hubby said he wants to know and I want to wait for amnio since miscarriage risk is lower than cvs, but what if it's too late to decide by then what to do _IF_... :wacko: I've cried all day pondering since dr. called and said test is set for THURS! I mean should we ask if it's even necessary if nothing irregular has showed up to even do it? The nurse asked us first ob appt before even seeing the dr. if we wanted testing done and I said YES as quickly as I could, but now that time has passed and I've gotten attached to my babies.. I'm scared shitless of the unknown and especially the risk of loosing them!!! :cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ I decided to do a lot of the testing but didn't do the amnio. I did the testing that looks for downs and things like that. For the life of me I can not think of what it is called right now. I will say that with twins the results are NOT very accurate with that testing. My results came back very bad for NTD (1 in 100) and I got sent to a high risk OB, genetic counselor... the whole nine yards. They didn't see anything on their scans and my girls are perfectly healthy. Honestly if you know the results will not change anything then I say skip them or just go for the amnio. Theres no reason to stress yourself out over false positives like I did. I seriously told myself that the results wouldn't bother me and I just wanted to know. Well I went crazy over my results but still didn't do the amnio. With twins the testing is just so different. The scans tell all where as blood work just gets all crazy and gives way to many false positives. 

Just do your best to calm down with all these thoughts you are having. What testing are they wanting to do on Thursday? 

Az~ Dawson is getting so big! He is so cute! Sorry that the surgery is sneaking up on you. You guys will do great. 

Stinas~ Take naps!! I wish I would have napped SO much more before the girls got here. Have fun with it being quiet and enjoy the time. Take a nice bath or something. :)

Bubu~ I'm still so excited for you! Love the recent scan pic! 

Sorry for falling behind AGAIN. I tend to read and run. I do keep up though. The girls are all over the place right now and I'm going through some constipation issues with Ava. She's always had issues in that department but lately it has been really really bad. I'm taking her to the dr Friday because something has to change. Although even with that going on she is playing and laughing a lot more now. :cloud9: Emma is her cheerful self and stuck to me like a magnet at all times. She's a big goofball for the most part. I can see her and daddy being the jokesters together in this house. :dohh:


----------



## bubumaci

snd - did you have the NT-scan done, with the blood test? Were there any indications, that having cvs / amnio were recommended?
Personally, I would not have the amnio done, unless it was seriously recommended by my doctor (because other tests indicated that something might be wrong). 
My DH and I wouldn't be in agreement what to do anyway. Just because there is some disability, it does not mean that the child is going to suffer its whole life. It does mean, that things are a bit different (depending on the level of disability) to an entirely healthy child.
I have an Aunt with Down's Syndrome, and she is one of the sweetest people I know!

I think you do need to ask whether it is really necessary ... and the risk for miscarriage / damage to foetus is relatively high with both examinations (another reason, why I would not opt for doing it).
But I guess you and DH will have to decide (after having been informed well by the doctors etc. about options) ... I totally get your fear and feel exactly the same way :hugs2:

Oh - and I love your ticker ... little peas in a pod :) :) <3


----------



## MoBaby

And personally I think you should skip cvs... If you want invasive testing do amino. But unless something shows up on ultrasound or from bloodwork there isn't a need for it. Just another stress factor. And risk of mc with both tests. See what the labs say then decide. Unless you really are set on having the invasive testing done.


----------



## Stinas

az - Hi!!! Nursery is completely set up...everything is washed and ready to go! I started the non-stress tests a couple weeks ago....I think I have done 3-4 of them by now. I find them a bit relaxing to tell you the truth lol 
I love all the pics of Dawson!!! Cute little man! What does the palate surgery consist of? What are they going to do?

snd - What is the CVS testing? I opted out of the amnio because of the risks of mc with twins is much higher than with a singleton....plus all our testing came out good, so there was no need at that point. The cardiologist said we could do it when they found out about A's narrow valve in her heart, but also said no matter what we find it wouldn't make a difference, so why do it? I was only going to do an amnio if our down and that other test came out bad, but we passed with flying colors. If your not comfortable doing it, I would suggest not doing it. Do the normal tests and if they come out bad do it.

MrsC - Im sooo uncomfortable right now! This stage sucks! I would love to take a bath, but I'm afraid I won't be able to climb out myself lol :blush:

BUBU - Yay for 10weeks! :happydance:

I feel like my belly is going to burst!!! :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

I wanna see a bump pic before those babies come out stinas :) lol


----------



## bubumaci

I second that! :)


----------



## snd80

3rd that Stinas!!! :happydance:

See, we haven't had any tests or bloods done so far... all they did first visit was U/S and pap. Suppost to have complete ob check up thurs along with testing.... so you say I should as for NT scan and blood works FIRST? Then if something irregular go for the amnio....?

And please don't think any less of me for what I said in my tizzy post about handicap situations, but there is a local baby that was born with all sorts of problems that *none* of the drs knew about til it was born; now it has a trach in its little throat, it's blind, only one ear, cleft pallet, and so much more... and it made me think, did they not have testing done? did they get false results? was it just pure malpractice? That is the reason behind my tizzy... they went to church Sunday and finally showed the baby, and I know it HAS to be suffering!!! :cry: Now Marty has a handicap aunt as well he grew up with and we love her to death! I'd fight tooth and nail over her, but in Marty's health condition and my working situation, I just don't know _IF_ we could handle a situation like that poor local baby! God forgive me!!!!


----------



## snd80

Stinas - it's the first testing for downs and genetic disorders. It's done between 10 - 13 weeks. They get a tissue sample from the placenta either thru cervix or abdomen. Miscarriage risk is leaking amniotic fluid. :nope:

Yeah, scary shit!!!! :cry:


----------



## bubumaci

Well, you are in the right time frame for the bloods and NT scan (11-14th week) ... if you were to have those and the results show you to be low risk, then I wouldn't go for the invasive testing (my personal opinion). Then again, I don't know how much more difficult this testing is for twins ... so I guess, I would just ask your physician.

Poor little mite - surely if there had been prenatal scanning done, they would have seen some of the issues (like the ear, the cleft palate and other physical anomalies)... :( But these don't sound like genetic / chromosomal anomalies, but physical ones and those should be visible on the anatomy scan.

And you are right ... handling a situation like that takes a lot of patience, nerve, time, money ... and it is very humane to realise, that it is difficult to cope and to question, whether one could cope! And it is a very personal decision, which no-one has the right to criticise (so I hope you didn't feel you were being criticised)...

DH has said to me that he would not want a disabled child ... I think it has to depend to a large degree on the type and severity of the disability. I grew up knowing and loving one aunt with down's and another with arm anomalies (whom I adore, that aunt). The one with the arms was born during the 2nd world war while the hospital was being bombed. The OB was desperate to get back to his family and practically yanked her out, tearing some nerves in her shoulders. As a result, she can't lift her arms very high. But that is not her only issue. Because the umbilical cord was tangled around her arms, they couldn't develop properly, so she can't use her arms / hands like we can. Certainly, her childhood and a lot of her life has not been easy, but she is a fantastic person, with a great personality and an amazing strength of will!
These are things, that I think as a parent can be tough, but are doable and the child doesn't have to suffer... there are of course disabilities that are much more severe and I would laud any parent who can and does cope with those!


----------



## MoBaby

Snd they should have seen some of those things on ultrasound like cleft. That child does sound like it's suffering :( do what you feel comfortable with. Research the pros and cons. Twins will already be difficult; having a disabled child will be extremely difficult. But I think it's rare. You have time still. The cvs needs to be done soon but amnio you have time. I personally wouldn't do anything to inc mc risk unless there was evidence to support I needed it done. But do what's best for you and dh. I think your situation is a bit different since your dh has medical issues already.


----------



## Stinas

I have done the past 4 weeks of chalkboards so DH can take a pic of me.....all I do is make them up and erase them because we keep saying later today, tom, in the morning......yeah......still have yet to do it. Might just make a 36w one and do it thursday after my doc apt so I can at least get their weights on it. 

snd - I wouldn't judge, I feel the same way when it comes to a bunch of medical issues that could have been known with simple blood test. I wouldn't have the heart to see a baby go through life with a ton of problems. To each their own I guess. 
But yes, I wouldn't do amnio unless they detect something big. Usually they will tell you if you "need" it or suggest you need it. 
Oh they didn't take any tissue from me. They did blood tests and then checked on ultrasound for the fluid behind the neck, then scanned their faces to see nasal structure. They said they would go further if they saw something wrong with that. They came out perfect, so I guess thats why we didn't do anything else. 

BUBU - Thats sad to hear, but happy her family did not abandon her. Back then, especially in other countries, thats usually what they did. DH's uncle had, from what they say, scarlet fever which made him go deaf, which then made him somewhat mute. Plus something with his one hand...I think they ended up binding it, which has now made it completely useless. 
Lots of ignorance back then. Not to mention the poor guy ended up falling in love and his mother shooed her away somehow...never got the full story, but now he is alone. It always broke my heart wondering what kind of person he could have been with someone who loved him and even a family. Everyone loves him now of course, but his own family would have completely changed him. You see it when you see him with all his nephews and great nieces/nephews.


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ How did it go today? Please don't worry, I don't think any thing bad of you for the things you have to consider. At the end of the day you have to do what's right for you. :hugs:

Kathy~ how are you doing?? Any news on the FET?


----------



## snd80

Been quiet the past few days! :flower:

Today was my 13 week checkup. Said babies were measuring 13 1/2 weeks and looking great! Baby b was moving again... worried me cause baby a's heartbeat was muffled and it wasn't moving, but they assured me that it's heart was beating stronger (165) than baby b's (155) and that it was probably sleeping, and it was a lot lower too (they were one on top the other again). Said good amount of fluid in there and uterus looked great and no pre-term labor risks were a concern. Belly measured 19 1/2". I was a big girl before this, but they seemed pleased so far. :happydance: They FAILED to tell me to come in fasting, and I had hogged out this morn, so back in the morn for glucose test and the start of the triple panel testing. Hubby and my best friend went with me, and my aunt met us and sat in on doctor talking. Had the whole fam-damily with me! :haha:

How is everyone else?! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

That's perfect snd.. My LO never moved a lot during scans. It's normal but with 2 in there it's going to be hard to hear both hbs clearly as there is more to go though (the ultrasound sound waves)


----------



## Stinas

snd - Great news!!! Yeah, it gets harder and harder as they grow. Right now they have plenty of room to wiggle around, so they will, especially during the scans. For me A was active and B (Boy) was always just hanging around. Curious as to what you are having! Are you going to find out?

Had a growth scan today!!! 
Baby A (Girl) is 5.6lbs and Baby B (Boy) 5.11lbs! Still breech, one head in each rib! 
B was going C R A Z Y during the stress test! He was all over the place the entire time lol Those little circle things strapped to my belly were clanking together lol They have been super active today. Calmed down bit after our nap.


----------



## bubumaci

snd, that's great news that it all went so well! Good luck at the glucose test today :)
Stinas ... how funny that the baby was so active! I seriously can't wait to meet your two! :)

Me - I had a bit of drama, getting my doppler (sent from the US, US tracking only followed it to customs, although the tracking information was not clear ... yesterday I received a letter from customs, had to go out to pick it up + pay German VAT on it) ... brought it home and spent forever trying to find Pünktchen's heart beat ... just when I was about to give up and give it another week, I gave it one last go, closed my eyes, moved the probe a bit more to the left ... and there it was <3 around 158 quite steadily (occasionally up to 160/162) ...
Later, when DH was home, I wanted to show him and again struggled to find it - but did in the end. So I am going to give Pünktchen a break and see if it easier maybe next week...
I am worried that it was all too loud for it (and I had to press down quite a bit to find + keep the HB) ...

Oh - and I expect my first purchases to arrive (well the first one has) ... chalk is already here ... a nice big black board (I'm not as artistic as Lindsay, but I am going to do my best with bump pictures + such) - I bought quite a big one, that can go in the child's room later to be played on ... and a sponge to clean it with. 
Did I mention that last weekend, we received our first packet of nappies? Was a surreal situation - sitting on the stools in the kitchen while DH was cooking, chatting to my BIL and I saw this packet on the counter .. and in the middle of a sentence asked who they were for. He said "for you guys" :blush: ... my nephew has outgrown them, so we have our first pack of nappies ... made it all feel a bit real ... :blush:


----------



## bubumaci

some "surprise" news ... :
I <3 my gynaecologist! She rang this morning, because she had been thinking and really wanted me to go see a doctor at the prenatal diagnostic clinic she works with, as they could prescribe aspirin/ heparin for the long-haul flight. She made me an appointment and I went at 1 ...
So, I have my prescription, but I also got to see Pünktchen again - via abdominal u/s (my first) ... My NT-Scan is scheduled for May 5th - but she took a quick look and said that it looks absolutely perfect and we have nothing to worry about ...
And here are some photos of my Pünktchen - who now measures 3,95cm (so we are back spot on with our dates), has two arms, with two hands and 10 fingers ... two legs, with two feet and 10 toes .. has been drinking already... heart beating away nicely ... umbilical cord looked perfect with two arteries + one vein and the placenta was looking good too ... Pünktchen waved at us a few times :cloud9: - and I also was given 4 3D pictures :cloud9:
She told us, that we are fine and we should go and enjoy our holiday :) :) 
So - off to Orlando on April 20th :)
What a sweet little profile ... and thumbs ... and everything .... just can't stop grinning... (especially, since I wasn't expecting to see Pünktchen again until next week Thursday!) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







PÃ¼nktchen SSL 11.04.2014.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3









PÃ¼nktchen Profil 11.04.2014.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









PÃ¼nktchen Popo und Beine 11.04.2014.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3









PÃ¼nktchen HÃ¤nde + Daumen 11.04.2014.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2









PÃ¼nktchcen 3Dd 11.04.2014.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## snd80

Thanks everyone. 

Stinas - Oh yes! I've *got* to know!!! I go back in two weeks and HOPEFULLY they will be able to tell! The ultrasound girl said she can tell sometimes at 15 weeks. They will be sharing a room (we only have a two bedroom house), so I've _GOT_ to know so I can start painting and buying!!! :happydance: I just love watching it move! Reminds me that this is all real! And worries me that I haven't seen the other move yet, but u/s tech said that just means I will have one active and one lazy one! :haha:

Bu - I'm jealous as to how good your scans are! Mine just look like blobs to me! Although I can see a head, but that's about it!!! :dohh:

Testing was a nightmare this morn!!!!!!!!!!!!! The lab lady couldn't find a vein in either arm and decided to draw from my hand, and 3 vials in of the 7 needed, she blew my vein!!! :growlmad: Then had to stick the other hand to get the rest... I about passed out! I've had the shakes all morning, but finally calmed down after drinking a sprite. My hand is so swolen and hurts like a mug! Didn't have to drink the glucose stuff yet, said that would be around 24 weeks, just fasting blood glucose test today. Glad it's over... FOR NOW! I'm such a weenie when it comes to needles! :nope:

Hope everyone is good today! I am taking off work tomorrow to go to the local festival! First Sat off in a long time!!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bubumaci

Oh snd, I am sooo sorry you struggled so much to get the blood! (Actually, that is one thing I am dreading - at our clinic, they always wanted me to have eaten and drunk something when they needed to take blood during the treatment, because there were times, when they just couldn't get anything! ... Actually, my first visit to my gynaecologist, when they needed heaps of vials, took more than three tries before they could get something)...
Yup - we hate needles!!

Maybe it's more difficult to get good pictures when there are two in there?


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - LOVE that you got those pics!!! Makes everything feel so much better!!! Love it! 
Make sure you keep up with the chalkboard!!! I regret not doing so! Oh and I used chalk markers.....I found the markers less messy. 

snd - My sonogram lady figured it out pretty early...her first guess was around 13w, which was right and confirmed at 14/15w. 
I feel like with twins you should find out...it will be too hard to run out and get everything. Plus I am anal with everything so, I needed to know!


----------



## CDysart

Just thought I would give a quick update, I finally got in to have a 3-d ultrasound and it turns out there is no septum after all. The shadow they saw was completely gone and the pictures from my HSG 2years ago showed a dip however the 3-d ultrasound showed no dip and a perfect uterus. The doc said he wants me to go ahead with my next FET and a month before the transfer we will do a uterus biopsy (scratch). He believes this will help with implantation which is what they believe the problem is as I have yet to make it past 7 weeks. So I'm getting ready to do my next FET and am going all out with acupuncture, chiropractic care, uterus scratch and a healthy diet and excersize (yoga maybe). Any suggestions would be very helpful!! It looks like everyone is doing well and I'm loving the updates with all the ultrasound pics! Will do personals later:)


----------



## Stinas

CD - Thats good news!! Yay for starting again!!!!
Did they have you on baby aspirin? This FET for me they did and since none of the rest of my IVF experience worked, I feel like that probably helped. Wont hurt to ask!


----------



## MoBaby

stinas where is that belly ppic?? those twins are coming soon! :)


----------



## snd80

So, epic milestone for the weekened.... parts of my body deciding to go to sleep on me! My left leg _stayed_ asleep yesterday. Oh and did I mention sciatica nerve in my hips and butt along with the nice back ache?! Yeah, I thought it was WAY to early for that, but I guess not!!! Only 13 weeks in... I've got a long way to go!!!! Lord knows I am grateful and forgive me for complaining!!! :cry: 

Any tips/suggestions from those that have been there?


----------



## bubumaci

CD - that's wonderful news!! Fingers tightly crossed for you!! :) :)

@ snd - I have been struggling with the sciatica for just over a week now (I'm OK when sitting + up and about, but if I lie down and then try to get up, the pain shoots into my right butt ... Lying on my side with a pillow has helped - until last night! Didn't matter what I did, lifting / moving my right leg hurt!) ... really didn't think it would rear its ugly head this early. But I just keep thinking "anything for Pünktchen, Lord knows, Pünktchen has been good to me, since I have had no other symptoms"!!

:( My Grandma rang this evening (from Hungary) and even though I didn't have time, listened to her try to talk me out of flying to the US on Sunday... I knew already that she was in a bad state of mind and really worried about it, having spoken with my Father this morning. She even told him, he should forbid me to go! :cry: ... anyway, I repeated what I had told her on Friday, about all the research I have done (hours and hours!) ... that it is not just on a whim, that I wouldn't do anything to hurt my baby ... that the doctors have said that flying doesn't damage the baby / pregnancy (taking precautions for extra thrombosis risk - I have the full length compression stockings and also Clexane injections) ... she promptly said, then the doctors are idiots and they don't know what they are talking about ... I was so at my wits' end, I usually have so much patience and don't react - but I really had enough, when she started going on about all we have gone through, that I must think of that, that this is a gift ... I got so angry and fed up, that I let it out (which I normally don't) ... I basically said, I know exactly what *I* have gone through, the injections, the operations, the money - because *I* went through it! I have not forgotten .... she went on to say, that she just wants to protect me, like she has all my life - and I blurted out - yes, and not trusting my judgement, my research, my instinct, that I would never do anything to harm this baby and just doubting me... at that point, she said, that the conversation was over and "it's on you" more or less.

I have done so much soul-searching, so much research and no matter where I have looked, air travel is safe - they have even monitored a pregnant woman (monitored the baby, the heart rate, if there was foetal distress) during a flight, and the baby couldn't have cared less... I explained this to her on Friday - and she just kept telling me, that flying is bad and she wouldn't do it and I shouldn't.

I also tried to explain, that if something is going to happen, it is out of my hands and there is nothing I can do to stop it - even locking myself in the house wouldn't change that : but it sounded like that is exactly what she wants me to do.

I am so upset ... been tearful (and have cried) all evening ... both because she has made me feel really guilty for wanting to go on this vacation and also, because I lost my temper with her :( :( I know she is just worried after all we went through ... she just kept on and on about this gift and how I shouldn't be risking it ... why do I have to go just now etc. etc. Worst of all, I have been so confident the whole time, and now she has made me doubt myself ... :( :( :( :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry bubu :( she's just being protective. But flying is fine as your gyn said it's ok as well. Hopefully things clear up w/ her soon.


----------



## bubumaci

Yes, I know she is ... it is so terribly frustrating, because it is like explaining everything to a wall... it doesn't get heard.
I understand it - and she comes from a different generation, where the current-day technology was non-existent. I explained how a pregnant woman was monitored during a long-haul flight, the heartbeat of the foetus and if there was any foetal distress - and the baby couldn't have cared less where it was ... she wouldn't believe it and just says that any doctors who say flying has no impact on the baby are all idiots ... Makes me feel so stupid too, as I have spent days researching and informing myself, so I can make a well-founded decision ... as if I am being irresponsible and endangering this gift, this miracle.
Really, I have been so careful the whole pregnancy, to have only positive feelings + thoughts, sending these to Pünktchen ... Since last night I have just felt so down (and that upsets me too, because I don't want to send negative feelings + thoughts to my baby!) ... :cry:


----------



## snd80

Bu - I'm sorry your g'ma has gotten you upset! No offense, but old ppl are like that!!!!! My g'ma adopted me, and I call her mom, so follow me here... (she is almost 70) After we found out I was pg, she called wanting to know if I felt pg. I told her no and laughed cause I assumed it was too early to be feeling anything. She asked if I had tested again and I told her no. But then it got me to thinking "what if..." and I went and bought another test and tested!!! That was only the beginning.... yesterday she calls me and says "I was sitting here thinking about the babies and you know two times you've said baby b was moving and baby a wasn't.... do you think something might be wrong?" I was like mother, that was the first thing I addressed to them! And the baby b that was moving this time could have swapped spots from last time when they called it baby a! We don't know! 

Long story short,. just remember that old ppl have nothing better to do than worry about everyone else!!!! True story!!!

:hugs: and chin up!!!! Go enjoy your vacation and come home to tell her I TOLD YOU SO!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## snd80

Oh, forgot to update... my test results came back late yesterday. Glucose was great and so far panel testing was good too! Said they would check again around 18 weeks to complete panel but from what they could see everything was looking good!!! :happydance: 

So, YAY!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - I went through the same thing with my grandma and entire family when I had to fly out to LA for a wedding. 6hr flight, so I am guessing almost same time for you to go to Florida give or take an hour or two. 
You will be fine. Listen to only the doc. My family was talking about cabin pressure etc....doc said "Thats all Bullshit". lol Made me feel better! 
You can't be super careful the entire time....if something were to happen, its out of your hands, so just let it be and enjoy your time! 
I wish we went somewhere before my OB cut me off! DH and I were talking about it the other night. Too late now...next vacation will be 4 people!

snd - Yay for good test results!!! PS....get used to all the aches...it only gets worse! lol

Mo - I know I'm the worst....ill post one on FB now.

Had a little scare today.....Didnt feel B ( boy) as much, so when I saw my ob I told him and he made me have an ultrasound right away. Turns out my little man decided to change positions and move his head in my left rib and his butt in my right rib. Her head is right under his on my left. Little monster! No wonder why I was mostly feeling movement on my left side! They haven't changed positions in over a month!


----------



## bubumaci

Yeah @ Stinas - we fly first to Heathrow, London (short 1,5 hour flight) - then transfer to Gatwick, then fly to Orlando (around 9,5-10 hour flight). On the way back, we fly from Orlando to Miami, then Miami to Heathrow, then Heathrow to Munich.
I am not trying to overdo anything, just be sensible and not expose myself to unnecessary risks (and I don't see this trip as a risk - whereas pretty much everyone in my family does). They are just questioning, why this has to be and why it has to be now ... oh well... We'll see how Pünktchen is doing at my scan tomorrow :)

It's true about old people, @ snd - my Grandma will be 102 this September ... she is the Mother of my Mother (who died last year) ... but it hasn't just been my Grandma, but Daddy, parents-in-law, Aunt ... basically anyone who has followed our struggle to get pregnant has been worried ... But you are right, they have lots of time to worry, think about things, worry some more, think some more and then work themselves into a state, imagining all the terrible things ... That'll be us one day, perhaps in not too distant future, when our children are here! ;)

Congratulations on your glucose results btw! Great news :)


----------



## bubumaci

:wohoo: got to see our little Pünktchen again this afternoon <3
It has had a real growth spurt! Measuring 5,53cms now (so even though I am 11w3d, measuring 12w1d) ... what was I worried about??
The substitute gynaecologist (whose practice it originally was, she just helps out when the gyn is on vacation) said she was very happy with it all ... So Pünktchen gets to go on its first vacation on Sunday :) :cloud9:

Oh - and Pünktchen did a somersault for us (DH asked, isn't the baby supposed to be moving more - during the vaginal u/s ... when she then had a look abdominally, promptly the baby did a somersault :) :) )...
 



Attached Files:







US PÃ¼nktchen 17.04.2014.png
File size: 134 KB
Views: 5









US PÃ¼nktchen Frontal 17.04.2014.png
File size: 150.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - awww! Love seeing this sonogram! Finally looks like a baby rather than a blob!


----------



## snd80

#jealous @ Bu!!!! :haha: You get such good sono picts and mine just look like ole' blobs!!! Maybe mine will look better next week!!

Sorry I've been awol the past few days... my hubby got really sick and we spent all night (well Thurs morn) in the ER! :nope: He had a severe bacterial infection and colon diverticulitis. Yeah, that was fun!!! So all I did yesterday was sleep trying to play catch-up!

Hope everyone is well today! :flower:


----------



## Stinas

snd - don't worry....soon enough you will be getting a ton of sonograms! I have a whole book!!! Only perk of being high risk is that you get to see them all the time!!!
Awww poor DH!!! I hope he feels better soon!!!

Ladies I turn 30 tom!!! Crazy!!!! Plus this time next week Ill be a mommy to twinkies!!! Im scared beyond belief! lol


----------



## MoBaby

Happy 30th!! :) any plans?? I didn't celebrate my 30th b/c I was really upset I didn't have a baby or pregnant yet. This year I will celebrate :)


----------



## bubumaci

Oooh, happy 30th! How lovely!
9 years ago (feeling old) I turned 30 while on a flight to Cyprus to visit family and have a nice holiday there :)


----------



## Stinas

Ummmm.....no crazy plans really. Couple work friends are planning on taking me somewhere....they think they are slick, but they are not lol Two of my other friends want to take me for dinner, but I haven't heard anything from them. So who knows. 
Didn't really have plans...was going to lay low at home. Probably doing a nice dinner with DH this week since he is working. There is this great fish place I want to go back to. Its going to be a combo birthday/anniversary dinner....since our anniversary is friday when the twinkies come. 

BUBU - I would love to be on a flight to somewhere warm lol


----------



## snd80

Happy 30th Stinas!!!!! :cake:

I remember before I turned 30 I cried saying if I wasn't pg by 30 I was going back on the pill and spending the rest of my life childless! Yeah, my stubborness wouldn't let me give up! :haha:

I'm so ready for your twinkies!!!!! :happydance: Wish I lived close so I could come see them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Happy Easter to everyone!!! :bunny:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you!!!! 
yeah, I thought I would be on #2 by now....but in a way I am getting a #2, so I'm ok lol 

Met a twin mom at starbucks today! She was super nice. She's like I knew you were having twins when i saw you.....you are carrying the way I was.....shes like let me bet their heads are next to each other both breech.....she hit it right on the spot! 
Very nice!


----------



## bubumaci

Well, we are sitting on board the plane ready to be Heathrow bound, after which we have to transfer to Gatwick, to then fly to Orlando. Baby Pünktchen's first trip!

Stinas, can't wait to read about the arrival of your :boy: and :girl:! Good luck!

Wishing you all a Happy Easter!

Bubu and Pünktchen xxx


----------



## bubumaci

*update*
Now, we are sitting in the lounge at Gatwick, waiting for our connecting flight. Have another 3,5 hours, plus a bit, to go. So far, all has gone smoothly. :cloud:

xxx B + P xxx


----------



## Stinas

BUBU have a great time!!!!!!!! 

Happy Easter to all of you who celebrate!!!
This is the first year of my life that I will not be celebrating at my grandmas. Very upsetting but they live almost an hour away and doc said I should stay local. Blahhhh


----------



## snd80

Well girls... guess what?!
 



Attached Files:







boys.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MrsC8776

Huge congrats on twin boys!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!!


----------



## Stinas

awww Yayyyy for boys!!!
Did they tell you if they are frat or identical?


----------



## snd80

Fraternal....

Is it wrong of me to be disappointed?! I just had my heart set on one of them being a girl!!! She said "Baby A is a Boy" and I was like YAY!!! :happydance: Then she said "Baby B is a Boy" and I was like WHAT?! NO!!! She said "what happened? You were so happy over the first one".... I started crying!!! I called my hubby crying to tell him and he says you sound like you upset cause one is not a girl... and it's true!!! :cry:

God knows I am *NOT* UNGRATEFUL!!! Just disappointed.... Hubby is on :cloud9:! I am so ashamed!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Boys are so cute!! You won't be disappointed :) but I understand wanting a boy/girl combo :)


----------



## bubumaci

Aw, snd, totally get how you were hoping for the mixed combo... It's OK to feel what you are feeling, and once you are over it, you will adore both boys :kiss:


----------



## Stinas

snd - Its ok....its hormones. You will be ok and learn to love the fact that they are going to be just as cute as b/g twins!


----------



## Mamali

Congrats snd, twin boys are adorable!!!

Stinas two more days :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats SND! Boys are fun!!!! My son is a mommas boy and I wouldn't want it any other way! (momma's boy in a good way...lol...not the type that has mommy doing everything) hahahaahha!!! 

Hi Mamali!


----------



## snd80

Thank you girls! I know you all think I am a huge spoiled, ungrateful brat! But that is not the case.... I guess I've (and hubby too) had it in our minds for the past two months that it was going to be one of each. We had already been looking for gender neutral crib bedding since they will be sharing a room and it was just a huge blow! I am better today. I've thought of it like this... Marty's health isn't in the best of shape, and maybe this was God's way giving him two heirs to his last name since he is the last male of his generation... now is the hard part of picking out another boy's name!!! haha!!! I really appreciate your support and sorry for sounding horrible to those still in limbo/waiting. It was very uncalled for on my part! 

Hope everyone is ok!!!


----------



## Stinas

snd - It will be fun regardless! I always felt like my mc was two boys. I even bought double the boy things. I guess my little princess will have tomboy days lol


----------



## Jenn76

Congrats SND on boys!!! I know how you feel I prayed for a girl and would have been happy with two girls or one of each but had it been two boys I would have been really upset too. But now a year later if I were to have another child I would want a boy. My boy is more cuddly and my girl is more independent. I love my baby boy snuggles.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

AHHHHHHHHHH Stinas!!!!!! One more day!!!! I am truly excited for you tomorrow!


----------



## bubumaci

Me too :wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas!! Life is changing tomorrow!!! Let us know As soon as you can!! Excited for you! :)


----------



## snd80

Stinas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You gonna be a MOMMY today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

I am SOOO stoked for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Bump:holly:


----------



## Mamali

whats happening to this thread? Its too quite!!!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Yes it is Mamali!!! wayyyyyyyyyyyy to quiet!!!! :-( 

How are you doing?


----------



## bubumaci

We're loving our holiday, I'm just reading stuff at the moment on here...
Going to kids pottery barn today, last week bought some maternity clothes that I'm loving! ... Tomorrow Sea World, Thursday is my Uncle's birthday... Friday evening we fly back home :cry: ... On Monday, I get to see Pünktchen again <3 ... NT scan (last possible day, I'm 14w on Monday) xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Yes this thread has gone to the crickets but I imagine it's because we are all enjoying our babies and/or our pregnancies. Most of us active here have had our babies and/or pregnant and I found when I was pregnant I didn't have much to say b/c although pregnancy is great it's kinda "boring" in the forum world. I can't wait for bubu scan on Monday!! Once the scans stop there isn't much more until delivery. 

Kathy I can't wait for your scan!! I'm so excited for you!!!

I think we all keep up in FB more now.... We have a group if you are not there. Message me your FB name and I'll add you :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Mo...I am nervous for Monday! Right now the week is going pretty slow but by tomorrow I'm sure it is going to fly by! My boobs are starting to hurt and my lower back is bothering me......I was pretty crampy yesterday but as soon as I got up from my desk to take a short walk I was fine....I'm trying my hardest to stay positive....because I am truly excited but each time I feel a dam cramp I'm back to being nervous nelly again.....I'm so all over the place...lol..I'm a mess.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Can't wait to see your scan Bubu.


----------



## MoBaby

Cramps are normal :) i know you are nervous after everything. I was too!! I'm sure all will be great!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Thank you Mo!


----------



## Mamali

Kathy am doing great. Can't wait for monday already!!! I know you can't help worrying, but everything will turn out fine dear, God's willing.

Bubu glad you are enjoying your holiday!

Mo I agree with you, pregnancy is kinda boring! but we are all more active on facebook.

Snd how are you doing?


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!!! Sorry it took me sooooo long to update...its been hectic last few days, but we are finally home and all settled in. Slowly getting into a routine now. 

Angeliki (Gigi)(Baby A) Born on April 25 at 8:12am - 5lbs 11oz 18.5in long

Yianni (Johnny)(Baby B) Made his appearance at whopping 2 min behind his sister 8:14 weighing 6lbs 8oz 19.5in

Gigi was admitted to the NICU right away due to fluid in lungs...she spent all of friday and most of saturday in there, which was upsetting, but it was only routine, so I am thankful for that. 
Yianni was a champ from the start. In recovery he bf right away. I was contemplating doing it, but he found his way and just latched on like a champ. I was amazed actually. I fed him all of friday, but by sat he was starving and I had to formula feed. I was upset, but poor kid was too upset and hungry....I couldn't keep up. Not to mention they bottle feeding Gigi in NICU and she didn't want to latch on at all, so I just gave up on the whole bf thing. 

I posted most pics on FB and instagram. They are just to die for! I stare at them all the time! lol


Kathy - I am super excited for you!


----------



## snd80

I am not a facebooker. I deleted my account years ago... I got tired of seeing all the preggos and their sonogram picts. Hurt too much, ya know? I guess I should rejoin again since I am now a preggo too... :dohh:

Been anxious to hear from Stinas...... :flower:

Kathy - so excited for Monday for you!!! It's your turn now hon!!!! :hugs:

Mamali - Thank you for asking! How's your sweet lil boy?! Sorry I have nothing exciting to report girls!! Getting bigger and had to break down and order new bras and some legit maternity clothes yesterday, which are a nightmare to find for plus size girls!!! :rofl: I have really gotten excited over the fact of having boys now!!! Seeing my hubby's face light up thinking about them makes it all more exciting! I've already starting buying matching clothes for them... :haha:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Would love to have you on Facebook....we talk almost every day on our private page  I would love to buy matching clothes...lol....Boys are fun!!!


----------



## Stinas

Too quiet in here lately. 
How is everyone?

Kathy????


----------



## MoBaby

kathy has scan tomorrow right? and bubu!

nothing new for me. Baby is fussy a lot and I am attempting to switch over to pumping but my trial run didnt yield enough milk to keep up with his demand so IDK what I'm going to do when I go back to work in 5 weeks. Hoping the last few days of frequent feeding/pumping do something for my supply. Breast feeding is hard! I don't blame those who start then stop or only do it for a few days. :)


----------



## bubumaci

Can't wait to hear about your update Kathy!!!! :hugs2:

I'm all ready to head off to the doctor... Am soooo looking forward to seeing little Pünktchen again <3 ... and it has been kind of unsettling not having my doppler here to check up on it - but I can't change that and soon, I will see if everything is OK.

Mo, fingers crossed for your milk supply :) xx

p.s. would love some more journal-stalkers :D


----------



## Mamali

Bubu happy 14 weeks :happydance:, can't wait for your update!

Kathy am so excited for you today :happydance::happydance::h

Mo bf is hard!!! I couldn't pump enough for him when am at work so I just supplement with milk. It was a hard decision to make but all that matters is having a happy baby. I breastfeed when am home and he takes milk when am at work. 

Stinas how are the twinkies doing? My :hugs:and :kiss:to them.


----------



## Stinas

Mo I dont blame you!! I gave up after a day, but still feel guilty. He loved it, she didn't latch on, and I didn't make much....so, I said f this. I didn't think I would enjoy it as much as I did....sad that I couldn't do it. 

Twinkies are good. Trying to get on a 3-4hr feeding schedule....its working out good, except she gets an upset tummy at night....so far its been twice, but man oh man does she not want to sleep. I have never seen an infant so alert. You watch her and she forces her eyes open! Its crazy!


----------



## bubumaci

Copying from my journal...:

Today finally arrived (nope, my suitcase hasn't yet, but we are expecting it some time tonight) and we drove to the gynaecologist this morning ...

Pünktchen is perfect! There is simply no other word to describe it!
... OK - I will get it out right at the beginning. The doctor looked and looked and said "well, I don't see anything ... the umbilical cord is a bit in the way ... but ... *provisionally* I think it is a girl" ... so it looks like it will be team :pink: and a Miss Pünktchen! (We go again in around 3 weeks or so, perhaps we will get more certainty then?) ...

NT-Scan - also perfect! She said there was practically nothing there! So we still have to wait for the bloods and can expect to hear in about a week or so, what our "statistics" are - but we are not worried!

Pünktchen waved at us, measures just under 8cms CRL ... at one point, she turned on her belly and stuck her bottom in the air .. "that's my girl, I thought" *grin* And DH was so sweet, he was stroking my foot and - looked like - blown away by what we were seeing. Proud Daddy :)

Blood pressure perfect, iron levels perfect, plenty of amniotic fluid for her to swim around in ... perfect looking spine, ribs, hands (you'll see on the pictures), sweet little profile... she is just perfect :cloud9:

We have about 9 pictures, but I am only uploading three. One full body picture, one with her waving and the last one, where we can see (we heard) the heartbeat <3
 



Attached Files:







US PÃ¼nktchen 05.05.2014 - Profil - GanzkÃ¶rper.png
File size: 230.4 KB
Views: 4









US PÃ¼nktchen 05.05.2014 - Waving 2.png
File size: 233 KB
Views: 3









US PÃ¼nktchen 05.05.2014 HB.png
File size: 235.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snd80

Wanted to post a quick update from me!

I have a appt with a maternal fetal dr. tomorrow morning, which scared the crap outta me when they said they were sending me. My dr. said he wants a 2nd opinion about my glucose, which was 81 and they said normal, so IDK why they are sending me, but the nurse said he likes to send his IVF patients there as well. Hey, at least I will get some good detailed sonogram picts though!!!! Said they were gonna look over the boys head to toe and would probably take over an hour to do so, so I'm assuming sorta like the NT scan, or like the amnio scan?! So, yeah, that's that. 

How is everyone else today?!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi! <3 

Stinas...twinkies are absolutely adorable!!!!! Love seeing their pictures! 

Bubu...lovely pictures! did they say or give you anytime frame of when you will be receiving your suitcase? 

SNd...how are you feeling overall? 

Mamali..how is Ibraheem doing? 

Mo...how are you and Ezra doing? 

How is everyone else <3


----------



## bubumaci

What a drama with the suitcases!!!
DH's arrived on Sunday at 22:58 (they said between 18:00 and 23:00)!!
Mine was landing in Munich yesterday at 10am .. and after many unsuccessful calls with entirely incompetent people, we were told, would be delivered last night between 20:00 and 21:00 ... by 22:00 it hadn't come and we called again, to be told, it could come within the next couple of hours ... it didn't!

Today, DH made a scene and they gave it to another courier service and we said it has to be here by 14:30, because I have to leave (which I have to do *gg*) ... it finally got here at 14:15 ... *phew* but seriously pissed off and had a hormonal break down last night, when I burst into tears from sheer frustration :(

Anyway, off to get my nails done :dance:

Kathy ... please put your Betas in your siggy... you won't be jinxing anything :kiss:


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Bubu....that is some drama! I was having a problem with reserving a seat for my mother in law on an airline...bottom line was they made her go even earlier to the airport just so she can reserve....bunch of crap some of these airlines! 

I will put my numbers up someday! lol....not right now...I'm too darn scared to do anything at this point <3 I feel as if I am walking on eggshells :-(


----------



## bubumaci

:( I totally understand. I did put up my numbers pretty much right away, but waited a long time before changing my status and adding a ticker! :hugs2:


----------



## snd80

Mamali- Thank you for asking! I feel great!!! Got a great report today and some good picts and I can't stop smiling!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

Doc said everything was looking good and that I should go ahead and have the glucose test done (the one where you drink that crap) and if it came back good to go ahead and come off the metformin! Babies are getting so big and FAT! They both have fat little bellies! Gonna be like their momma!!! :haha: Said one is a little bigger than the other but nothing to worry about. He also said he didn't see any reason why I shouldn't make it to 38 weeks, and whatever I was doing keep doing!!! :happydance: Go back in 6 weeks for anatomy scans. Baby A kept photo bombing Baby B! It was too funny! Wish she would have gotten a pict of that! :rofl:

So I am tickled "blue" over today's report!!! Made my day!!! Oh, and the fact that I ordered both cribs and matts last night! One down, lots more to go! Now if I could just decide on crib bedding so I can get paint for the walls, I'd be ok!!!

:hugs: to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

snd i still dont have crib bedding lol!


----------



## snd80

I want to do owls, and hubby wants sports. We found one that we both liked with sports, but it's been discontinued and I'm not buying anything I can't get everything that matches to it! So it's turned into a nightmare that literally haunts my dreams every night!! I wake up thinking about it and cannot go back to sleep for like hours!!! :nope:


----------



## MoBaby

sports are so overrated in boys lol..owls are way better.. 

plus you win! sports discontinued lol :) bedding is not an easy thing to pick out! good luck :) i need to get on it..but i will do neutral design, no theme. im not themey


----------



## Stinas

snd - Going to maternal fetal is not soo bad. I loved it actually. Got to see my twinkies a lot more often than normal people. 
I agree with Mo...Owls are better. Why don't you do owls and accessorize with a sports thing or two?

Kathy - I dont blame you for waiting to update your sig. Its scary to take that next step.


----------



## snd80

We are both music lovers, so this is what we decided on... and plan on doing it up exactly like the picture with decals and all! Now that I've gotten everything ordered, I actually SLEPT last night!!!! :happydance: No lie!!! 

Stinas- I enjoyed that visit!! I felt better about that one than I have at my regular dr. visits... I guess cause my dr. seems to be a worry wort and this one was young and laid back. And also cause I got to see SO much more! Even their booty cracks! :rofl: I swear my heart melted just watching them!!! They have gotten so big!!! :cloud9:

How is everyone today?
 



Attached Files:







snoopy.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MoBaby

cute!!


----------



## bubumaci

Love your nursery ideas!!

We're well, thank you! Had our third appointment at the midwife-led centre, so that was nice. The first meeting was the first "getting-to-know-you", the second, was the "risk and procedures" talk - but we didn't finish it, so we finished that today. We will need to sign some papers and make some decision, then take them with us when we go back again in three weeks...


----------



## Stinas

snd - omg! Snoopy is my favorite!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azlissie

Snd, cute bedding! Their room will look great 

Bubu, congrats on being team pink! Your scans were great & your little miss is adorable!

Kathy, how are you feeling? When's your next scan? I'm so happy for you!!

Mo, sorry Ezra has been fussy. Have you talked to his dr about it? I hope pumping starts working out for you. It's hard work but you'll get used to the routine. 

Mamali, how is Ibrahim? Is he getting big?

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## MoBaby

He went on reflux meds to help.. Today had been so so. The medicine is gross and he hates it so I have to slowly drop it into his mouth and breast feed right after to wash it away.


----------



## Stinas

Happy Mothers Day Ladies!


----------



## oneof14

Stinas, congrats!!


----------



## oneof14

Mo, what meds did they put Ezra on? Avery was on previcid for a while. The gastro had me start solids at 4 months because of the reflux and spit up.


----------



## MoBaby

Zantac and he hates it because it taste awful... We manage it though. I forgot to give him today's... Prevacid is the next step but he is spitting up less (although it wasn't a bunch before)


----------



## oneof14

She was on Zantac as well and yes, it was horrible for her, so I stopped that. Her reflux was so bad!!

How is he feeling?


----------



## MoBaby

Today he's been super fussy but he has gas so his belly may hurt.. But I think maybe it's helped some? I haven't given it to him today (bad mommy) and that may be why also but his other symptoms seem to be fine.

How's your little miss?


----------



## bubumaci

Hehe ... did I hear someone mention gas? Pünktchen has been exceptionally gassy today ... and makes me get rid of it for her ... :haha:

But seriously - I hope that his tummy feels better soon! :kiss:


----------



## oneof14

Mo, have you tried chamomile tea to help with the gas? I gave her tea and I was constantly giving Avery little remedies, gas relief. It did help! My doctor told me to fill the bottle with 1 oz and let her drink how ever much she wanted.

Avery is doing great, thanks for asking. I think she's teething and sometimes gets fussy in the evening, but other than that, she is so fun and really a good girl. She's been sleeping through the night since two months and I truly hope it stays that way.

Bubu, how are you feeling hun?


----------



## bubumaci

Hi :wave:

I'm doing well, thank you! Am blessed to not have had any "complaints" so far! Really enjoying the pregnancy :) :cloud9: Didn't get any MS, boobs haven't been achey (just growing gradually, I suppose), tiredness passed around 10 weeks ...

Family from the US is flying in tomorrow morning (the folks we visited in Orlando) ... staying with us for a few days, we are driving down to Salzburg together on Sunday until Tuesday - then on Wednesday, they fly to Budapest to spend a few weeks with my Grandma. So right now I am preparing a Gulyás soup, so that they have something light but nourishing to eat after the long journey tomorrow :)

Haven't seen you around for a while, it's so nice to see you on here again :) :hugs:


----------



## Jenn76

Feeling bad that I haven't been in here much. &#128549; 

Mo: Gas - TBH we tried everything with Chris and only time helped! Bought everything OTC here and ordered stuff from the US too. Tried Prevacid as well. Switched formulas, wedged the crib, the list goes on and on. It went away with age. It seems so long ago now. I hope something works for you. 

Snd: Love the snoopy theme! Hope all is well with you! We are much more active on FB, plus lots of cute babie pics to see you should re-activate your account and join us. 

Hi Oneof! &#128075; Cute baby! So jealous that she slept through the night at 2 months. 9 months before my DD did. :dohh: I hope it does continue for you. 

Bubaloooo: Love hearing about Baby P! And you have the best ultrasound pics! We always struggled to get nice pics. Nice that your family is coming for a visit. I'd love to visit Germany someday. 

Kathy: So happy for you and I can understand your reluctance with posting a ticker and numbers. You have a strong bean in there! :hugs:

Stinas: Love all the baby pics! Totally loved the storks!!!!!! What a great idea!!! And those little arm chairs are fantastic! I basically live in awe of your life, lol wish I thought of some of those things.


----------



## MoBaby

You gave Avery the tea? Wow.. If that works! I have chamomile tea here already.


----------



## Stinas

Mo - My mom swears by the Chamomile!! Going to give it to my princess tonight too!! She has a sensitive belly as well. Last night she had a couple threads of blood in her stool.....called doc today and said it was ok....due to her pushing to poop. Thankfully its gone now.

Jenn - Thank you! The storks were a hit on my block lol They were super cute in person! 
Those chairs are from Pottery Barn...super cute! You can personalize them with the babies names too....but when I got them the twinkies did not have names yet lol


----------



## oneof14

Mo, yes the tea definitely helped with the gas. As far as the reflux, I agree with Jenn, that gets better with age.

Bubu, I really had a great pregnancy with very few symptoms. Basically my one and only complaint was, tmi, hemroids. I had them awful during the end of my pregnancy. No one really talks about how painful they are. Mostly I just worried, for nothing. Enjoy your pregnancy, I do miss being pregnant.

Hey Jenn, thank you! How have you been? I haven't really been on much myself, went back to work and my DH has been traveling, so I've been pretty busy.


----------



## Jenn76

Ah so wish pottery barn would come here! You Americans get all the best shopping places! Must plan a trip to Maine soon.


----------



## bubumaci

:) I got my lamb mobile + soft toy lamb at Kid's Pottery Barn :)
I have the lamb site bookmarked (for online ordering, or if I want to accept Stina's offer to get and send me some things) ...
Only disadvantage of getting things shipped from the US when shopping, is that we have to pay tax again on the item when it comes through customs here, if it is above a certain value.


----------



## Jenn76

Same for us we need to pay duty on things so shipping can be expensive. Amazon is amazing though you can get lots of stuff there for great prices. I always check that before going direct to the store.


----------



## MoBaby

i was just looking at pb kids..i found bedding in aqua that i like. i dont have crib fittings yet and hes just about outgrown his bedside sleeper so time to get on it! i have 2 sets of crib sheets one yellow chevron and one grey elephants but everything is yellow and grey in the room so i will use those as emergency back up aka 3am blow out sheets. i hear etsy.com has cute bedding too.


----------



## Stinas

Jenn & BUBU - Let me know what you like and ill send it!!! 

Mo - They have the best bedding sets...i have these two...
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/brooks-nursery-bedding/?pkey=bboys-nursery-bedding&

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/hayley-nursery-bedding/?pkey=bgirls-nursery-bedding&

LOVE LOVE LOVE Pottery Barn!

Oh and they have the BEST swaddle blankets!! Perfect size!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Omg brooks is little elephants!!!


----------



## snd80

Hope everyone is well and will be back later for personals.... 

just wanted to update that I went for my 18 week checkup yesterday! I have gained a whopping 20 lbs since I found out I was pg!!! OMG! LOL!!! Babies are great though.... both weigh 9 oz and are 4.3" long!!! Gonna be short and fat like daddy!!! :haha: Doc took me off sugar meds and I finished up panel blood testing as well!!!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## MoBaby

20 lbs not bad for twins!! :) glad all is well with them and you!

did you get on fb yet?


----------



## Jenn76

Awe thanks Stinas!!! I'll let you know if I see anything I must have. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Yeah Snd!! 20lbs is a good start. I struggled so much with food while pregnant that I wasn't gaining enough but babies were always growing perfect. Wish I had that problem now lol! 

Babies had their 12 month check up and needles today, yeah 6 weeks late. They have been sick since starting daycare and couldn't go in until they were healthy. Emma is a big whopping 20lb 9oz and Chris 21lbs. They are small but healthy! Glad to get that over with, been stressing about them not having their vaccinations while in daycare. Chicken pox is going around too to make it worse.


----------



## snd80

Mo- Hope baby Ezra's gas is better!! Poor thing!!! Other than that, all else is good with him? 

Stinas, my jedi master, how are the bay bays?! Can't believe they are 3 weeks old now!!!! And I LOVE your bedding!!!! I wanted owls SOOOOO bad!!!! They are both adorable though!!!

Jenn and Mo - thanks! but 20 lbs for 18 weeks sounds like a LOT to me!!! Specially when I've still got a long ways to go! :haha: My problem is I like food! Point blank!!! And these days I'd rather have "real" food over anything sweet! Very unlike me! I used to could live off chocolate, but now give me bacon or a burger (or both together! ha!) and I'm on :cloud9:! Shoulda known it was boys when all that started! :winkwink:

Kathy - How are you doing hon?! :hugs:

I got my bedding at babysupermall.com. They have so much to choose from and were very reasonable!!! Love that site!! To me amazon is cheaper on some stuff, then some things not. Like their cribs were twice the price of walmarts... I still haven't even carried mine home from work yet!!! We finally finished painting their room Thurs nite, and now just have touch ups to do, then borders and decals, shampoo the carpet THEN I can bring them home to set up!!! I feel like there isn't enough time in the days anymore!!!

Haven't signed back up for fb yet. Had too much crap going on at home to even know my name anymore... we have a roof leak in our bedroom that we can't seem to find where it's coming from and have soaked wall and carpet/floor for the past 9 days. I dry it out with my carpet shampooer only to have it soaking wet again the next day... like the insulation in the wall is holding water and draining out in my bedroom floor!!! They talking $3000 to fix!!! :nope: Yeah, so that's been my life for the last week!

Hope everyone else is well and that everyone has a great weekend!!!! :hugs: and love to all!!!!


----------



## Jenn76

You'll have to post pics when the room is done. It's tough getting things done when your carrying two. And don't worry about the weight, two babies, two sacs, two placentas, it all adds up!


----------



## Care76

I'm glad I see some familiar ladies here. After the forum change all my saved threads were lost and I lost contact with everybody. I just wanted to say congrats to all you mamas that have your miracles and to those still waiting it will happen. :flower:

Mo, I am so happy for you! After everything you went through you never gave up.

:dust: to all TTC!


----------



## MoBaby

thank you care!! i knew it would eventually work!! hes a blessing for sure :)


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!!
Twinkies are doing well!! 3w check up Angeliki was 6lbs 13oz and Yianni was whopping 8lbs 1oz! Big man!
Angeliki has an allergy to her formula, so we changed that....I am praying it works soon! Doc said a week or two it should. Last night was tough...she just screamed most of the night. We figured it out because she had blood & mucus in her stool....and she was screaming. 
Besides that....cant wait for our routine to get into place. Doing pretty well so far, but this whole milk change is screwing things up a bit. 

How is everyone doing???
Kathy?


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Hi Ladies <3

I'm taking it day by day....had a bleeding episode 2 weeks ago it stopped and for now it's just brown (sorry) but I'm basically off of my feet....at work I have them up and I have a chair that sort of reclines.....while I'm home I'm mostly off of my feet....it's helping but I'm a nervous wreck...I heard the babies heartbeat last week at 6wks 3days and it was 123bpm. everything looks good so far....I kind of answered the doctor in a snippy way when I rushed in the for the bleeding....I was cramping and everything and it didn't seem good....he checked me out everything looked ok inside and then said bleeding is normal ....and I cut him off and replied I understand but with me I'm not your normal patient....I start this way and it's not good...I need an explanation on why I'm bleeding...everything is always fine and no one understands or knows why I'm bleeding until it's too late...so I called my other doctor and explained everything to them....They said even though I wouldn't go there until I was discharged from RMA but they would like to see me now since I'm high risk...so I went and the instructions were to stay off of my feet for some time. The day of the bleed my numbers also dropped but 4 days later they more than doubled again. Other than that waiting for Friday ...I have two doctors appointments that day


----------



## MoBaby

Oh Kathy so sorry you are dealing with bleedibg!! Really keeping everything crossed everything turns out perfectly!


----------



## bubumaci

Kathy, I am sorry that you have been plagued by worries again. Go you for telling the doctor and for getting other specialists to see you too! HB at 6w3d sounds good :) all fingers and toes (mine and Pünktchen's) crossed for you Sweetie! :kiss:


----------



## oneof14

Kathy, I am so sorry you are again dealing with the worry. I too am crossing everything for you! 

Mo, curious if you used the tea for Ezra? if so, did you find that it helped.

Bubu, I hope you are feeling well.


----------



## MoBaby

Not yet.. I forgot! Sorry... I have to try soon :(


----------



## bubumaci

Yes, one, I am doing very well, thank you :)
You too?


----------



## Stinas

Kathy I'm sorry you have to be scared all the time! Glad your numbers went up!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## snd80

Bump! :haha:

How is everyone? Can I say that carpel tunnel is a mother!!!!! I can't even use my right hand much anymore and sleep is all but obsolete!! Any suggestions?!


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry snd! I have no suggestions. Maybe stinas does I think she had issues too. I'm having issues with tendinitis at night making my wrist hurt and very weak usually in the middle of night when I need to get baby out to eat. I heard wearing braces a night help a lot.


----------



## honeycheeks

I had suffered carpal tunnel for more than 6 years. Serrapeptase was a wonder cure for me. It worked in just 2 days. it is a natural enzyme therapy but I'm not sure if you can use it while pregnant or nursing. I gave what I had left to my mom and it cured her chronic tennis elbow when nothing else did.


----------



## bubumaci

Just wanted to update here, as snd isn't on Facebook ...

At yesterday's ultrasound, we got a good view of Pünktchen's bits :haha: ... even before I went in, I knew the baby was active, as I could feel quite a lot of movement going on. The ultrasound confirmed it :thumbup:

There is no denying it, Baby P. has little "P" - so "Isabella" goes out the window and we now have to think of boy names.
My Father (who lives in England with his wife) was absolutely over the moon to hear that he will be getting a Grandson after all. He had me, and then with his wife, they adopted two girls ... and the younger one has had two little girls ... so he has always been surrounded by boys and he really was just so happy to hear that Baby P. is a little boy.

As for us - healthy baby is what we care about. True, I had got used to the idea of saying "she" and loved the name we had picked for a little girl ... but I am also excited about having a little boy now, and definitely excited to know for sure, what we are having :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







US PÃ¼nktchen 05.06.2014 Schniedel.png
File size: 233.4 KB
Views: 9









US PÃ¼nktchen 05.06.2014 mini Schniedel.png
File size: 222.4 KB
Views: 6









US PÃ¼nktchen 05.06.2014 Seiten Schniedel.png
File size: 216.1 KB
Views: 3









US PÃ¼nktchen 05.06.2014 Seitenbild.png
File size: 238.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snd80

I know what you mean bubu... for YEARS all I had dreamed about was my "Madison Monroe". In fact during our "off" period between IUI and IVF I _ALMOST_ went and had it tattooed on my wrist with Tristan Page on the other... glad I didn't. Woulda been a little hard to explain now! :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!!! 

snd - I had CT! IT BLOWS!! I wore these wrist splints.....doc could prescribe them for you, but don't waste your time, just go to pharmacy and ask them which are for CT and they will show you. They are like $20 each hand. It helped with the shooting pain and the next day they were not that sore. It pretty much goes away after birth. I started getting a pain on the side of my wrist at the end of pregnancy, which went away, but has come back the last two weeks. Kind of what mo explained. It gives out if I pick something up heavy...painful and annoying. 

How is everyone???


----------



## MoBaby

Stinas tjs called dequervains tenosynovitis which is treated like the carpel tunnel syndrome. I had surgery for the right a few years back but the right needs a brace at night


----------



## snd80

Questions for mommys...

I'm starting an online baby registery.... what should I put on there?! I'm *not* one to ask ppl for _anything_, but my aunt is throwing us a baby shower next month and asked that I start one. So far I've added a bottle warmer and sterilizer, bottles, two swings and a video monitor. As far as car seats, which are the best? Infant or convertible? Hell IDK anything about this stuff!!!! And with twins, IDK how much is enough!!!!

If any of you would like to take control of it, please PM me and I'll gladly give you my info and let you add whatever you think is best or delete what you think I don't need!!!! :haha:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!! :hugs:


----------



## snd80

Thank you stinas!!! It sucked big time, but has somewhat died down. My fingers still stay numb, but nothing like it was before! Now my battle is with sciatic nerve in my hip. It was so bad the other day I had to leave work cause I was crying with every step I took!!! :nope: How are the twinkies!????!!!

Mo, how is that precious baby boy? Bet he is growing some kinda fast!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MoBaby

Gosh crib sheets, changing pad, changing pad cover, bottles, nipples (they are for 0-3, 3-6, and 6 months so get all sizes), bottle cleaning brush, drying rack (get grass and twig) and a mat to go under, pacifiers (they come different stages too), diapers!!, wipes, waterproof crib pad (under sheets),multi purpose pads for the changing table, baby bath tub, boppy for breast feeding, boppy lounger (you will love this), bath supplies, pack n play or play yard, play yard sheets, stroller toys. If you are going to use formula put that on there, hmmm.. I can go on!

Remember anything on there you get a discount once you complete it so even if it's not for others to buy b/c of the expense put it on there. Like your $200 video monitor or $150 swing etc. Most places do 15-20% to complete.

Don't put clothing on there except onesies you'll use because ppl will get you clothing regardless. Usually they will get some clothes then something from the registry.

It's easier to go into the store too b/c it's organized by dept so you can just scan away.


----------



## snd80

Thank you Mo for your reply. I kept your page open with walmart on the other tab back and forth!!! Got everything except the car seats! That is where I'm stuck!!! Infant, or convertible?!!! I don't want them to look all scrunched up in a bigger convertible one, but then don't want to have to buy another one down the road?! I'm new!!!! IDK!!! I'll let whoever decide!!! :haha:

Went to checkup yesterday.... they have now moved me to every 2 weeks, not that anything is wrong... guess cause I've hit the "halfway" mark. I have gained a whopping 30 lbs since I found out I was pg!!! 48 lbs since Nov of last year when I started BC!!!! :cry: Baby A is 1.1 lbs and Baby B is 1.2 lbs. Baby A is head down on the left side with his feet in my left ribs and the other is head in my right ribs with feet in my left ribs... so needless to say I have 4 little feet in my left ribs!! Thank God they are still small is all I can say!!!!! :dohh: Didn't get any good u/s picts this time! They wouldn't stay still!!! CT has settled down for the moment. My three middle fingers stay numb anymore, but I can deal with that!!! Now the sciatic nerve is a different story!!! I just keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end!!!!

How is everyone else?! Sure is quiet these days!!!! :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi SND!!
Lovely update on your little boys :) Do you have names for them yet?

I have to be honest, when it comes to my updates, I pretty much only do them in my journal and on our FB group - I feel that practically no-one from this group here reads any more (and I am quite sad that only one or two have found their way to my journal, where over the years I was active on all of the journals ... then again, all are busy with little babies and FB is much up-to-date with all of us and what is going on ... perhaps there just isn't time for BnB as well? Who knows how much time I will find once little Pünktchen is here ...)


----------



## Jenn76

Sorry so tough to keep up on here now that I am back to work and swamped! It's been two months and both babies and myself have been sick the whole time! Second cold in two months first lasted 6 weeks had a two week break and back again. During that I got hand foot and mouth disease and now I have laryngitis. Ugh! 

Anyway enough complaining from me! Snd, sorry this may not be what you want to hear but bucket seats with a snap and go stroller are a must! That means in a year you will need new seats and possibly a different stroller depending on what you get. I went with the britax b-ready/b-safe system. The stroller does convert after the bucket seats are too small but I don't like the way the seats are configured so I got a a smaller side by side when they got bigger. I loved the system for when they were infants and would get it again. 

We had to buy 4 larger seats after that for our cars now. So I've purchased 6 seats in total. Sucks but waited for sales each time.


----------



## MoBaby

I have the same system as Jenn except the bob version. (Same company same product). It's fabulous! We got them at cost (we know someone who works for britax) we have the next size up too already. But we need to get another as we only bought 1 for some reason.


----------



## azlissie

I definitely recommend starting with infant car seats, even though it will mean an upgrade down the road. But if you don't have the infant seat, you'll have to get them in & out of the convertible seat in the car, which might wake them up. The infant seat can be carried in with the baby still sleeping. Also it's easier for doctor's appts if you have a place to put them down for filling out paperwork, etc. just my two cents! I got the Chicco Keyfit & love it!


----------



## Stinas

snd - Twinkies are doing good! She is doing a lot better with the reflux thank god!
Where are you going to register? I had a blast doing it! lol 
I agree with MO, get the BOON grass/trees/flowers. All the BOON stuff are great! 
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...1018532484?skuId=18532484&registryId=10736066

Bottles...I bought them all, but ended up now buying Tommee Tippee sensitive for colic. They really do look like nipples, twinkies love them...a lot better than the Dr. Browns and Born Free I had......and let me tell you, I had a million of them! Your going to need a good amount of bottles too....dont bother with too many 5oz, get the 9oz ones.
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...rter-set-in-clear/1042398585?categoryId=32055

Boppys....I would get a couple. I registered for 2, but ended up buying a third. I have the two downstairs and one up in my room. 

Sheets....just get a ton....the more the better...with boys, they pee everywhere and all the time! 

Car seats I have Peg Perego for both infant and toddler bigger ones. They are heavy but the best. 
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...r-seat-in-black/1018796651?Keyword=Peg+Perego

I also went with them for the high chairs...those are amazing....bought it for a friend so I knew it was the one I wanted. 
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...-chair-in-cacao/1016242071?Keyword=Peg+Perego

Snap and Go stroller I got the Joovy Twinroo....LOVE IT! For normal stroller I got two....Bugaboo Donkey and Baby Jogger City Select. Haven't used the City Select yet, but the Bugaboo is the best!
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...1040704555?skuId=40704555&registryId=10736066

https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...r-base-in-black-black/3247819?Keyword=Bugaboo

Twin Pack and Play.........works great, event though my son likes the couch better lol 

Swaddle blankets from Pottery Barn....DO NOT bother with the rest. These are the PERFECT size!!! By a ton and only them! I love the size and the softness. My kids never got out of them...they made a perfect swaddle! 
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/fannel-swaddle-thumbie-set/?pkey=bbaby-essentials-blankets&

These are great for the winter
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...reg/125660?skuId=17442880&registryId=10736066

Not everyone uses them, but I like these wipe warmers
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...1016480886?skuId=16480886&registryId=10736066


hmmmm......ill think of more and post them. lol


----------



## snd80

Thank you stinas! I registered at walmart.com. I'll pm you my login if you wanna take control!!!! GLADLY!!!! :haha:

* Bottles- I picked the phillips avent? Said reduce colic on them?
* Bobby- I picked two
* Sheets- I have one already and picked three more
* Snap and Go Stroller- Baby Trend Snap-N-Go Double Universal Double Stroller
* Carseats- Haven't picked out yet
* No pack and play
* Rock and Play sleeper x 2 (since I never know where they will be staying when I go back to work)
* Starlight Cradle Swing x 2
* Boon Grass Drying rack and the Playtex drying rack (IDK why both?)
* 2 x Changing pad covers
* 2 x mattress pads
* 2 x Bottle warmers and 1 x microwave sterolizer
* and a video monitor and a baby bath tub

BASICALLY I picked out stuff according to their 4-5 star ratings.


----------



## Stinas

snd - your going to need more sheets! lol Boys pee I'm telling you! 
Ill help as much as you like! hehe Shopping is my thing!


----------



## Jenn76

Change Pads: I had the twins in a crib in my room from birth and because of constant spit ups and leaking diapers they slept on change pads until they could roll. Also both went through a peeing during diaper change phase. So I went through lots! I actually sent my mom out to get me 6 more a couple days after coming home because I couldn't keep up with the washing. 

Mattress Covers: I have 5 and when you have a sick throwing up baby you'll wish you have more. Last weekend Chris was sick and I had to change his bed 4 times on Saturday, and 3 times on Sunday. So I was doing many loads of wash to keep up. 

Sheets: I have 5 per crib and they come in handy when you have a sick child. 

Bottles: I tried everything!!! Did dr browns for awhile but eventually they get frustrating to clean so I switched to Advent. Much easier to clean and the babies liked the bottles more. I don't believe anything works for colic! Here are the ones I got:

https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Classic-Polypropylene-Bottle-Opaque/dp/B002HEXWRU

Two swings were a must. They napped in them until they were 6 months. 

Playmats are great for tummy time.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hello ladies, I haven't posted on here in what seems like an eternity.
Many of you who are on the FB group already know that I conceived a miracle baby while on no medication at all. Let me update on here for anyone who missed out.

I conceived shortly after my miscarriage and did not even have a period ever since my MC. SO it was a huge surprise the day I tested and find out I was pregnant. I was literally shaking in shock and surprise. And not to mention I had no idea how far along I would be. 

I was just being extra cautious and keeping a low profile in real life and on social networks. I just feel over protective about baby and feel like I want to keep my distance at least until I'm past my first trimester. End of First trimester is a huge milestone for me, as I have never got there in my previous 6 pregnancies. So I hope you ladies understand my reasons for keeping a low profile.

I'm 11 weeks and 4 days and due on 1st of Jan, 2015. Umm, I need to get a ticker.


----------



## bubumaci

Loving your ticker, Honey, and so excited for you ... and the end of Tri 1 is nearing - time to start believing and enjoying :) :wohoo::hugs2:


----------



## bubumaci

*COPIED FROM JOURNAL*

Good Morning Ladies,

Wow, wow, wow ... exactly halfway there! 140 days into pregnancy with another 140 to go ... can't believe it!!!:cloud9:

Little baby Pünktchen has probably been quite active before this, but I am feeling him more and more. Last night while watching an episode before going to sleep, I was feeling the usual little light kicks against my belly - and then felt one whopping great one (well, whopping great in comparison to the others :haha:)... Makes me smile every time and it is just such an exciting time!

Each site says something a bit different about size, length, weight - one site says cantaloupe melon (but says that for two weeks) ... my ticker says banana, so we'll go with that. I have to assume it means length, can you imagine a Pünktchen looking like a banana? :haha:

Anyway, on Wednesday we are going for our big scan. Can't wait to see how he has developed / grown ... the technology at the place we are going to is just mind-blowing, so I am really looking forward to the pictures and the measurements and seeing everything in that much more detail ... <3

Attached, my weekly picture :) :) More updates coming on Wednesday :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3444.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## honeycheeks

whoa! Bubu you are halfway there. Beautiful bump and chalkboard, and I love your smile in the picture. Little Punktchen is getting so big


----------



## MoBaby

Halfway!! Wahoo!

Glad you are doing well honey cheeks!!


----------



## snd80

honey- I am OVER the MOON for you!!!! :happydance:

Come on lucky thread! Who's the next contestant???!!!! :haha:

:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## Stinas

Im soooo excited for you ladies!!!

Are we all on the FB group?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls, not been on here much as thought most of us where on fb, but just thought I'd pop in to see how snd was doing! Glad everything's going well xxx


----------



## snd80

Yeah I think I'm the only person in the WORLD *NOT* on fb!!!! :haha: I just didn't care for it when I had it!!!

Otherwise, I'm good!!! :winkwink: I said I'm nick-naming my top boy "lil ass kicker" (for those of you who are walking dead fans, you'll get it!) cause he has been loving kicking my ribs the past week!! :rofl:

How is everyone else?!


----------



## snd80

OK twin mommas... I nee some help here!!!

Yesterday was my 23 week anatomy scan. I really don't know what to think of it and spent all day afterwards crying my heart out; over nothing IDK or if it is serious!!!

It's been two weeks since my last ob appt. Baby A was 1.1 lb and heart was 154, baby b was 1.2 lbs and heart was 155. Yesterday baby a was 1.5 lbs and heart was 134 and baby b was 1.9 lbs and heart was still 155. Now, fetal maternal dr. said that was a 15% size difference and they tend to start worrying at 20%. On top of all that, they couldn't get a good scan of their hearts or brains?!!!! Said their rule of thumb is 3 tries, and yesterday was #2, so gotta go back in 3 weeks for last try!!! This is what I don't get... they got a good picture of both heads together side by side, yet couldn't get scan of the brains?! Doesn't make sense!!! I asked why heart rate could have been lower on baby a and they said due to inactivity?! In my mind none of this sounded good!!! They have been neck and neck thus far, and all the sudden this!!! They told me none of this meant that anything was wrong, but sure as hell doesn't sound good either!!!

Any experiences?! I'm avoiding everyone that's called asking how it went cause I honestly don't know what to say!!!! Hubby got so upset he had a blood pressure drop and about passed out..... :cry: I'm so scared! I love them both so much already and can't help but worry!!!!


----------



## Stinas

snd - Sorry they scared you!!!! Its hard to scan twins...so get used to them doing things over and over! The inactivity probably meant one was sleeping, their HR do change when they are asleep, you will really notice that at the end of your preg when you do the stress tests weekly. 
I dk why they wouldn't be able to scan their brains when they got their head pics...weird, but maybe they just couldn't get a full pic? 
Sometimes the babies just don't want to move and it makes it hard for them. I had a lot of echos due to that....she just didn't feel like moving. Super annoying for us!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I've posted but most of you are on FB. SND join back up and just have us as friends. :winkwink:

SND~ It is so hard not to worry and I know that. No matter how many of us tell you not to, you will. I can promise you that. :flower: It does sound like baby A was sleeping or just having a lazy day. That happens sometimes and they should have explained that to you. As for the size difference... My girls had a pretty big size difference but no one seemed concerned. I don't think you are far enough along right now to really worry about the size difference because in the next 3 weeks (until your next scan) they could be the same size again or even switch spots on the weight. Try not to stress, none of this seems like a bad thing right now. If they continue to grow further apart they will watch you closer and possibly have you deliver early. You aren't there yet! 

I will say this though... Ava was born with a cord issue that no one found until she was born. This was the reason for their size difference. Ava was 4lb 15oz and Emma was 6lb 3oz. It was very scary for me because a lot of things could have gone wrong had I had a vaginal delivery. I'm hesitant to put what it was called because I'm scared you will google. Google was the only answers I got after they were born because I was moved to a different hospital and no one told me about it until 3 weeks later in an e-mail. Honestly it scared the hell out of me but they are both here today so thats all that matters. I'll tell you what it was and explain it so you won't google. :thumbup: 

It was a VCI (velamentous cord insertion) its where the umbilical cord isn't inserted properly and the baby still gets somewhat of what it needs but does lack since it isn't inserted in the right spot. It's pretty rare. Maybe just ask the ultrasound tech/DR to check for this. The only thing that would change is you would have to have a c section. I wanted one anyways. 

I hope all that came across as loving/caring and not scary. :hugs:

DON'T EVER GOOGLE WHILE PREGNANT! :haha:​


----------



## MoBaby

SND I'm sure all is fine. Mo LO had lower rates when sleeping so dont worry. Still normal. I'm sure as twins get bigger it gets harder to measure things. Hopefully next scan they will. I agree with MrsC. Do not google while preggo!


----------



## snd80

Thank you sweet ladies for all your replys!!! Makes me feel better! :hugs:

I forgot to mention, that their placenta placements might be the problem... see the little one (baby a's) is behind him, which in my google freenzy said that he might not be getting all the nutrients he needs b/c of this and could be the reason for the lagging. So idk if that is a factor or not?!

They did see both cords on u/s and never said any concern about them. Seen both had both kidneys and upper lips... 

I am better today. Have appt. with my ob this afternoon and will talk to him about everything and tell him IF I need to be sent elsewhere, so be it!!! I'd travel to Europe if need be!!!!! No questions asked!!!

Will update you all after appt this afternoon! Thank you all again for your replys/concerns! And I can't make any promises on not googling, as it runs rampid in my blood!!! :haha:

Love each one of you girls!!!!


----------



## Stinas

snd - I never heard of the placenta placement effecting nutrient intake....just heard of where placement is causes more or less movement feeling for mom. 
Twin A (Angeliki) had the VCI that MrsC had as well. It did not do much...her weight was less than Yiannis but in the normal twin range. 

How did your apt go?
You really need to get FB!


----------



## snd80

Well since no one is hardly on here I didn't update. My ob said they didn't explain things right to us, and as far as they could see everything looked great from their report. They were showing only a 2% difference, baby a being 1.14 lbs and baby b being 1.15 lbs, but said that fetal maternal dr. was more accurate so stick to whatever they said. 

So I feel TONS better! My baby shower is set for this Sat!!! :happydance: It is still SOOO hard to wrap my head around all of it! I've dreamed of all this for so long, and now that it is here, I cannot believe it's all happening so fast!!! And lemme say that it hit me like a ton of bricks this past weekend; I can't go like I used to anymore!!! Even grocery shopping ends with terrible sweating and horrible back pain.... but it WILL be worth it in the end!!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well and has a great holiday weekend (if you celebrate)! :hugs: to all!


----------



## bubumaci

That's great news snd!! Glad that they were able to put your mind at rest. BTW - I do read here and follow - but since I always update my pregnancy journal and also post the updates in our group on FB, I don't update all the threads I am on here on BNB.

How exciting that it is your baby shower this weekend! :)
Two weekends ago we went shopping for furniture (takes 8 weeks to deliver), pram (12 weeks to deliver), car seat + fixture (which we are picking up this weekend), BabyBay for next to our bed and a playpen for downstairs.
I got all excited at the thought of going for the car seat + fixture this weekend (we picked up our new car last week + drove to Budapest with it on Friday, back again on Sunday), because I AM GOING TO DO SOME BABY-STUFF SHOPPING :wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

Snd can you go back on FB please? Just for our group :) you can block everyone else and just talk to us!! We have a private page.. Consider it that way we can get all your updates. And we all give each other advice and go rant and ask for opinions etc. It's great!! Please &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## bubumaci

Pretty Please ... :flower:


----------



## CDysart

Hey everyone, it's been awhile since I've posted but follow here just like I always have! It doesn't seem like there are many pistes anymore but I love keeping up with everyone. As far as I go, no baby yet. We have gone back to the drawing board and hope to be prego soon and for this one to stick and be my take home baby. I have a Facebook page I am Crystal Dysart. Hope to see more updates on everyone soon!


----------



## MrsC8776

I will go find you^^ :happydance:

ETA~ that sounds creepy


----------



## MrsC8776

SND please join us!! Thank you for updating in here. Sorry we are not on a lot. I do check in every day though. Sounds like you had a great appointment that was very reassuring. I'm so glad they were able to help you feel better. I hope you have an amazing baby shower!! Please post pics and we need a bump pic from you!!!! 

CD~ Sorry to hear you are back at square one. I truly hope this works for you very soon!


----------



## MoBaby

CD join our FB page! Did you add her MrsC?


----------



## MrsC8776

I wanted to make sure it was her first. I'll message her on what I think is her fb real quick.


----------



## Jenn76

I agree Snd you must join our FB group. It's more private then this. You can create a new account if you don't want to use your real account that you deactivated. 

Measurements are not always accurate and in my opinion they shouldn't expect all babies to fall into such a chart. Mine were always 10-20% different in size.


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ How are you doing? Do we get to see a bump pic?? :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

:) still not on Facebook!!


----------



## fluterby429

Ladies, I'm beginning my IVF cycle the end of this month. It's my first time. I'm currently on birth control and I've been having light bleeding or spotting the entire time. I'm on CD 11. Did anyone experience this? I'm just really nervous


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Welcome to the group Fluterby....Awesome group of ladies  

I honestly don't remember much of when I took the birth control other than massive headaches....

You will be fine <3 I was nervous as well and it went by really quick!


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Fluterby :howdy: - as Praying says : welcome - this is an amazing group of women!! I am sorry that you are also having to go down this route! :hugs2:
For my cycles I never had to take BCPs, so I can't comment on that ... and way back in the day, when I did take them, I didn't spot or anything like that. But I do remember having read that it can happen.
I would say, if you are in any way concerned or nervous, to just ask at the clinic and find out what they have to say about it. I imagine, it is nothing to worry about and that they will be able to put your mind at ease :) :hugs2:


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. Everything I read says it's normal and no big deal. I guess I'm just overly nervous. I'm going out of the country for my IVF so it's a bit different. Plane tickets have already been purchased for myself. We have got dh's yet. We are waiting for AF to do that so he can be there at the right time.


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

SnD...how are you feeling <3


----------



## snd80

Fluter - I stayed on active BC pills only from Nov to Jan and stayed spotting then went into a full cycle after I stopped them, so I think you are ok.... although it was a little embarrasing when the dr. had to check follies when you are bleeding!!! :blush: I can't tell you HOW many times I appologized to that man for having to go down there during that!!! :haha:

Prayin- I'm doing good! Thank you for asking!!! :hugs: Had last appt at Maternal Fetal Medicine Tues. These little butts were positioned poorly again and they still couldn't see hearts or brains, but said they felt like everything was good and to just have them checked over real good when they are born. Attached is pict from Tues! They are 2.6 lbs and 2.8 lbs!!! Gonna be big boys!!! And how are you feeling?!

And for that matter, how is everyone else doing?!
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fluterby429

Snd glad the boys are growing. 

I leave in a week!!! Ahhh I'm so excited and nervous. I doubled up on my BCP bc it was low dose and the spotting stopped two days ago. We bd last night so it came back very little today. My last pill is Monday night so oh well


----------



## bubumaci

Where will you be going to for your treatment, Fluterby?

snd - that is so fantastic that your boys are doing well ... and you too?

I'm not looking forward to the glucose test (next Wednesday) - they are going straight away to the big one and I hate not being able to eat! Must remember to take reading material with me, since I'll be there for a few hours ...


----------



## fluterby429

I'm flying to and staying at a hotel in Brownsville, TX but I will have my treatment Matamoros, MX with Dr. A. Garza


----------



## snd80

Bu- you got this! I failed my one hour test. High was 130 and I was 130 exactaly, so had to do the 3 hour one. And I passed!!! :happydance: I told the lab lady that it was the cake from my shower the weekend before, and sure enough it had to be!! I tried to read, but there were other girls in there doing the same test, so we just had a big chit chat group the whole time... sure made it go by faster! When I got out I tore up some Taco Bell!!! Nothing had ever tasted SO good!!! haha! Good luck!!!

And good luck to you too fluter!!! This seems to be our lucky thread, so :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!


----------



## MoBaby

I failed 1 hr... I was 164 (cut off 130) but passed 3 hr no problem. The one hour is a "screening" exam and a lot of women fail it. I think there should be a2 hr in between.


----------



## snd80

well lab called my dr at 2 hrs and asked to proceed or not and he said proceed b/c of my glucose history before pregnancy. Woulda been nice to stop early seeing as my hand is the only place they can get blood anymore and they blew out my right hand first draw!!! :growlmad:


----------



## bubumaci

I think mine is 2 hours ... blood draw before I drink, blood draw after one hour and blood draw after 2 hours.... Should be fun, they always have trouble drawing my blood and have to draw three times *lol*


----------



## fluterby429

Eeeww the dreaded sugar bomb! I feel for you ladies


----------



## snd80

https://www.facebook.com/?react=AQD...0203856938815932.1073741830.1594384107&type=1

IDK if the above link will work or not, but it is the FB link to my baby shower picts my sister posted on her page. I didn't realize how horrible I looked that day and threw a fit when I seen it! Why no one told me, I have no idea!!!! :haha: Anyways, hope it works for ya'll!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Link didn't work :(


----------



## bubumaci

nope - couldn't access (said that the content has been removed) ...


----------



## fluterby429

I leave in 3 days!!!


----------



## snd80

:hugs: to all and hope everyone is doing well!!! Miss all our talks, but guess that's what I get for being the only person in the world not on FB!

Boo!! Hate the link didn't work! :growlmad:

Good luck flutter!!! Cheering you on!!! 

Can I say that exhaustion has hit me like a TON of bricks?! My belly has gotten SOOOO heavy and I swear I've gotten bigger in just the last week!!! Don't feel the beans as much either anymore... I think they are just about outta room!!! I'm beginning to doubt I'll make it to 38 weeks!

Question for twin mommies... what do you pack for the hospital? Hubby wants me to start getting a bag ready just in case, but I have no earthly idea what to pack for them or myself?!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Girl your belly will grow daily now lol! Glad babies are well! Rest up! Do you work?


----------



## snd80

TY Mo! And yes I still work 46 hours a week (well when I don't have dr. appts anyways).


----------



## MoBaby

Thats a lot! No wonder you are exhausted! I noticed after 32 weeks I started growing quicker. When will you stop working? Can you cut back your hours any?


----------



## snd80

Someone also told me to try not warming their bottles... that if you never start it they won't expect it and it would be easier in travel, outings, etc?! What are your takes on this?


----------



## MoBaby

I look at it like this: breast milk is warm so their bottles should be warmed. However, if you never breast feed then they wont know the difference. We warm LOs bottles UNLESS we are out then we use tap water. Sometimes its warm because the diaper bag was left in the car but mostly room temp. We do ask for hot water at restaurants even for formula bottles. We dont heat the bottles to much in the warmer, maybe to luke warm, because we dont want to burn his mouth and I have read that formula warms unevenly so it worries me. 
IF you pump and store the milk in the fridge it needs to be warmed. All the fat will stick to the sides of the bottle and its hard to get off unless it starts to become warm or you shake it and since its not recommended to shake breast milk. I usually swirl off all I can to mix it then warm it and swirl it again.


----------



## bubumaci

Thinking of you fluterby :dust:

I feel really grateful so many times to be living in a country that really looks out for pregnant women / babies' health and safety! Once you are pregnant (and especially once the company is informed), you are covered by what's called "Mutterschutz" by law. That literally means "protection of the Mother". During this period, different rules apply, that includes not working overtime, not working at night, not working public holidays, taking rests when you need them (companies have to make sure there is a room available - a "quiet room"). You stop working 6 weeks prior to EDD and start working 8 weeks post partum (if you want) (12 weeks for twins). And a bunch of other things. So many times I have read (in different forums) how this is so different for example in the US and I feel so blessed to have this "protection" over here!!

I can't comment on the temperature etc. (still got that ahead of me) but what Marie says makes sense to me. (And as for packing the bag... no idea, but I think I will start around week 34/35 - just in case Baby P. wants to make an earlier appearance)...


----------



## fluterby429

Bub that's awesome! I wish our country was like that. I had a lot of complications with my first pregnancy and I had to take off a lot. Once I maxed out my paid time off they wanted me to make up my hours by work song at later, at night or the weekends. I just told them to dock my pay. I was having a hard enough time. 

I started stim meds today. I go back to the doctor Wed for a follie check. My journey getting here has been horrible and I almost went home. If you'd like to read it, it's on the last page or two of my TTC journal.


----------



## MoBaby

Maternity leave in USA sucks!

Expected to work up until delivery date then go unpaid until disability kicks in. Then you get 6-8 weeks at 50-70% pay. But if there is a waiting period then that is deducted. So I had a 2 wk waiting period so I got laid for 6 weeks @ 60% even though my dr wrote out for 8. Then the rest was unpaid. And after 12 weeks if you don't go back there is no job or you have to pay benefits out of pocket at 100% until returning and that can be thousands a month.


----------



## snd80

Good luck flutter! Hope all is progressing well!

Thanks Mo for your input. I did order 2 bottle warmers, and haven't decided weither to pump or not, so I will have them either which way. 

I choose to keep working those hours while I am able... I am money hungry and with all we are having to buy (and the fact that my husband had a "I'm not gonna be the #1 important one anymore" mid life crisis 3 weeks ago and went and bought a $23k Cadilliac) I feel like we need money more now than ever! That's just me though... I always think WAY ahead of myself!

Hope everyone is doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I had follicle scan yesterday after 4 days of Stims. I had 5 bigger follicles and several smaller ones. Should I be worried? I go back in the morning for another scan


----------



## MoBaby

No. Don't be worried. It's inky 4 days. You have several more days to go.


----------



## fluterby429

I don't think I do. I go back tomorrow for a check but I'm pretty sure ER will be Monday. This isn't a long stim. This is geared for quality over quantity but I want to have enough!


----------



## MoBaby

Min stim is usually 8 days then er on day 10. I don't think you will be ready Monday. I bet you go more like Wednesday. How big did the follicles measure? No matter if it's a long stim or not if you don't give the follicles enough time for the egg to mature the quality will be crap. I would be surprised to see you have er after a week of stims. Even on short protocol I still stemmed for 10-11 days before we and er on day 13.


----------



## fluterby429

ER is still set for Monday. I had to add two 75u of Merional (same as Menapor) last night. I trigger tonight at 10pm. Idk how big my follicles are. He didn't tell me anything except there are still about 5 larger ones and that everything looks perfect. I did Gonal-f for two IUI's back in April and May along with Femara. My follicles grew huge very quickly. To the point I'm pretty sore they were over mature. For
This IVF (more of a mini than standard) I will have done 3, 300iu pens of Gonal-f, 2 75u of Merional (menopur), 3 units(vials) of Cetrotide and 2 units (vials) Pregnyl (trigger)


----------



## bubumaci

All fingers and toes crossed for you, Fluter! :)


----------



## Stinas

OMG...its been FOREVER since I had a min to go on here!!! Sorry ladies...once I turn the computer on someone starts to get cranky....not to mention my kids apparently only cat nap during the day...yay me. lol

snd - Hospital bag.....dont bother with putting cute pjs....you won't wear them lol 
Ill come on again tonight...someones crying lol


----------



## MoBaby

Your follicles do grow quick! Gl on Monday. Some smaller ones may catch up.


----------



## Stinas

Ok...let see how much catching up I can do before I fall asleep lol

Working....I worked until 36+ weeks. If I didn't have swollen feet, I would have went until I gave birth at 38w. 
I worked at our family owned place, so no maternity leave for me....or no more work for a few years at least.

Fluter - WELCOME!!!! Good luck with your cycle!!! I feel like no matter what your follicle size, you just never know whats in there...just hope for the best!


snd - Husbands are stupid.....my smart guy is a gambler.....so after working a 18hr shift he is driving to the casino tonight...two and a half hours away! Moron lol 
Anyways......work as long as you can!!! I feel like that helped me out a ton! Once I stopped working I feel like thats when I was most uncomfortable!
Bottle warming....I do it. When on the go I use the ready to go formula for my man(since the princess is on special formula)....its room temp or a little cooler, he drinks it just fine. He gives me a weird face, but he chugs away. Hers is in powder form, so i have to prepare her bottles with water, so eventually the water becomes cold. They are fine! Listen, everything is trial and error.....everyones kids are different....you will just have to see what their personalities are like. My friend just throws her kid in the pack and play and he falls asleep....mine want to be held and usually put up a good fight if they are sleepy. Everyone is different.
Are you going natural or c-section?
MAKE A FB ALREADY!!

How is everyone??? 
I miss coming on here! My twinkies do not nap...they cat nap..at different times! Even with my mom still here, its a ton of work! Hard to do things. I will literally open the computer just to shut it again lol All worth it though!! 
As for update......my man is as cute and pudgy as can be!! He is a total mammas boy, just like I wanted him to be! :hugs: He is around 13lbs and super long(dk where he got it from, we are short lol) 
Angeliki is a trooper! No more screaming!! :happydance::happydance: Once she hit 2 months it just started going away! THANK GOD! No one still does not know why or what was causing it. 
As for her heart......my angel is doing AMAZING! We went from the doc almost admitting us for surgery, to seeing her once a month!!! As of tue there is tissue forming around the hole, which is causing less blood to go through it, which makes the heart more "normal". The meds are doing a great job of making the heart less "swollen". Doc is very happy with the direction this is all going. She said she does not think we will need surgery at all now. She is now 10lbs! Super long!!! She is in 6month clothes and he is in 9month clothes lol All for length....all the other clothes are super short on them. Mind you, dh and I are short. I honestly think they makes these clothes cheaper...they all seem to shrink a bit too. OH well...gives me a great excuse to shop more!! 
Hope everyone is doing well!!!! Off to sleep I go!! 
xoxo


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA for a while. The girls keep me on my toes and as most of you know I had my first vacation without them last month. Greece was amazing!! 

The girls are doing good. Ava is kinda walking now but not really. She pops up for a second, tries to take a few steps then gives up. Emma is a wild thing. She is in to EVERYTHING! All the doors have to be locked because she opens them so fast and escapes the house. :wacko: Crazy times around here! Fun though. :cloud9:




snd80 said:


> :hugs: to all and hope everyone is doing well!!! Miss all our talks, but guess that's what I get for being the only person in the world not on FB!
> 
> Boo!! Hate the link didn't work! :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck flutter!!! Cheering you on!!!
> 
> Can I say that exhaustion has hit me like a TON of bricks?! My belly has gotten SOOOO heavy and I swear I've gotten bigger in just the last week!!! Don't feel the beans as much either anymore... I think they are just about outta room!!! I'm beginning to doubt I'll make it to 38 weeks!
> 
> Question for twin mommies... what do you pack for the hospital? Hubby wants me to start getting a bag ready just in case, but I have no earthly idea what to pack for them or myself?!!!




snd80 said:


> Someone also told me to try not warming their bottles... that if you never start it they won't expect it and it would be easier in travel, outings, etc?! What are your takes on this?

First of all... we need a bump pic!!!!! Please. :flower: 

As for the hospital bag. Have you started yet? I packed a lot but I did end up needing it since they were in the NICU for a week.

For myself...
Underwear that are bigger than you normally wear by a size or two. I didn't use mine because the mesh ones the hospital gave me were actually really nice and like "boy shorts." Pads! You're going to want to bring your own unless you don't mind wearing the diaper like ones they give you. I got Always infinity and they worked very well. Robe, shower stuff (you'll want a shower trust me), non skid socks (I brought my own because I don't like hospital socks), phone charger, pants that will be comfortable for you. If you're having a section make sure they will fit above the incision. Other than that just a few tank tops, shirts and possibly a BF nursing tanks/bras. Even if you don't plan to BF they make pumping easier. Camera! Don't forget your camera so you can show us pics! :winkwink:

For the babies...
Honestly they don't need much because the hospital gives you a lot. Take every thing you can that they put in your room. Any open backs of diapers they have to toss once you leave, same goes for the pre made kettle bottles of formula if they give that to you. They sent us home with a bunch of stuff. You'll want a few onesies, a blanket for each (for hospital and going home), socks for them, a few bottles that you'll be using at home incase they don't take to BFing you can get help with getting them on the bottles if needed. Like I said they should give you diapers so don't worry about those. Emery boards. They don't have nail clippers there and they aren't allowed to cut babies nails. They will be sharp and you don't want them scratching themselves (or you). A cute outfit or two to go home in and of course carseats. 

Thats all I can think of at the moment. I'll see if anything else comes to mind. 



fluterby429 said:


> ER is still set for Monday. I had to add two 75u of Merional (same as Menapor) last night. I trigger tonight at 10pm. Idk how big my follicles are. He didn't tell me anything except there are still about 5 larger ones and that everything looks perfect. I did Gonal-f for two IUI's back in April and May along with Femara. My follicles grew huge very quickly. To the point I'm pretty sore they were over mature. For
> This IVF (more of a mini than standard) I will have done 3, 300iu pens of Gonal-f, 2 75u of Merional (menopur), 3 units(vials) of Cetrotide and 2 units (vials) Pregnyl (trigger)

Welcome! Sorry for that being so late. I hope all goes well tomorrow!! 



Stinas said:


> Ok...let see how much catching up I can do before I fall asleep lol
> 
> Working....I worked until 36+ weeks. If I didn't have swollen feet, I would have went until I gave birth at 38w.
> I worked at our family owned place, so no maternity leave for me....or no more work for a few years at least.
> 
> Fluter - WELCOME!!!! Good luck with your cycle!!! I feel like no matter what your follicle size, you just never know whats in there...just hope for the best!
> 
> 
> snd - Husbands are stupid.....my smart guy is a gambler.....so after working a 18hr shift he is driving to the casino tonight...two and a half hours away! Moron lol
> Anyways......work as long as you can!!! I feel like that helped me out a ton! Once I stopped working I feel like thats when I was most uncomfortable!
> Bottle warming....I do it. When on the go I use the ready to go formula for my man(since the princess is on special formula)....its room temp or a little cooler, he drinks it just fine. He gives me a weird face, but he chugs away. Hers is in powder form, so i have to prepare her bottles with water, so eventually the water becomes cold. They are fine! Listen, everything is trial and error.....everyones kids are different....you will just have to see what their personalities are like. My friend just throws her kid in the pack and play and he falls asleep....mine want to be held and usually put up a good fight if they are sleepy. Everyone is different.
> Are you going natural or c-section?
> MAKE A FB ALREADY!!
> 
> How is everyone???
> I miss coming on here! My twinkies do not nap...they cat nap..at different times! Even with my mom still here, its a ton of work! Hard to do things. I will literally open the computer just to shut it again lol All worth it though!!
> As for update......my man is as cute and pudgy as can be!! He is a total mammas boy, just like I wanted him to be! :hugs: He is around 13lbs and super long(dk where he got it from, we are short lol)
> Angeliki is a trooper! No more screaming!! :happydance::happydance: Once she hit 2 months it just started going away! THANK GOD! No one still does not know why or what was causing it.
> As for her heart......my angel is doing AMAZING! We went from the doc almost admitting us for surgery, to seeing her once a month!!! As of tue there is tissue forming around the hole, which is causing less blood to go through it, which makes the heart more "normal". The meds are doing a great job of making the heart less "swollen". Doc is very happy with the direction this is all going. She said she does not think we will need surgery at all now. She is now 10lbs! Super long!!! She is in 6month clothes and he is in 9month clothes lol All for length....all the other clothes are super short on them. Mind you, dh and I are short. I honestly think they makes these clothes cheaper...they all seem to shrink a bit too. OH well...gives me a great excuse to shop more!!
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!! Off to sleep I go!!
> xoxo

Stinas I'm so glad the screaming has calmed down. I know how hard that is and I felt so bad there was nothing I could do to help you. I know talking helps but I just felt terrible! Sounds like they are both doing well and gaining weight!! Text me when you have time. :flower:


----------



## fluterby429

I only had 4 good eggs


----------



## bubumaci

I firmly believe in quality over quantity - do you know the fertilisation rate yet? Fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fluterby429

I have to call them in the morning to find out how many survived and planned ET date


----------



## MoBaby

many only had a few..and some ended up with twins. You never know! Fx tomorrow you have 4 strong embryos :)


----------



## snd80

Fingers, toes, arms and legs all crossed for you fluter!!! :winkwink:

Thanks MrsC for you input on what to pack, although I am about outta steam at this point! 

I "nested" all weekend... cleaning, de-dusting, and shampooing my house, not to mention cleaning all windows and putting up all new blinds!! Wore me out! I haven't been worth a crap since! Then I've developed terrible itchiness in my belly!!! Can't even sleep b/c of it! Had to get the dr. to call me in something for it before I literally clawed my stomach off! Meds seem to work good, but makes me so sleepy!!! :dohh: I guess I'm just to that point... next dr. appt is Thurs. He says he is going to start checking for dialation. Kinda scary ya know?! It's fixing to get REAL!!! :haha:

Since the link didn't work, I'll post a few picts! Don't laugh though! I look like pure D shit!!! May have to post them in seperate posts. Don't have a recent belly pict.... but trust me when I say I'm H-U-G-E!!!! :cry:


----------



## snd80

At my shower
 



Attached Files:







065.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## snd80

More from my shower...
 



Attached Files:







063.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 6









064.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snd80

Tried to upload more, but it bitched that the files were too large! :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ You look great! Your shower pictures are cute! I hope the itching calms down. Is the medicine helping much? It's crazy how fast the time goes isn't it? Your babies will be in your arms before you know it... although they need to cook some more. :winkwink:

Fluter~ How are things looking? Fx for 4 growing embies!!


----------



## fluterby429

Love the shower pics!!! 

I called and spoke to the assistant doctor and she said the main doc said everything was good and that transfer would be on Thur morning. I asked how many and she said the doctor will go over that at my appointment. I'm scared now


----------



## MoBaby

Hmmm... Strange they didn't tell you but you must have something if transfer is set. That's great! Good luck


----------



## fluterby429

I have two Grade A, 8 cell embryos transferred and two more just like it growing. If those two make it to Sat morning they will be froze. 

I'm so excited!!


----------



## bubumaci

That's fantastic news! So it was a 3 day transfer? Fabulous. Also, that you might have some more embies frozen :) Great!
When is testing? :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

thats perfect!! cant wait for your test!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. It was a 3dt. I hope it works. I'm just thrilled that we were able to get two great embies and the thought that we may have two frosties is even better!


----------



## snd80

Yay flutter!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM- Went back to the dr. yesterday. (I'm 30 weeks now) One is 3.8 lbs and the other is 3.9 lbs! They've gained a pound each in 3 weeks!!! Checked for dialation and none... cervix is still closed! Go back in two weeks then every week after that! It just hit me yesterday that shit is fixing to get REAL!!! Exciting, yet scary at the same time! You've dreamed of this for so long that the reality of it actually happening so soon is like HUH?! I went ahead and took the day off yesterday and started finishing up their room... washing linens and hanging curtains, etc. Then I packed them all away to put up sooner to time. LOL! They told me I've developed PUPPP... that rare rash like stuff twin mommas sometimes get. ONLY ME!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well... kinda quiet round here these days! :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Fluter - did you get something frozen on Saturday?? How are you feeling?

SND - how unbelievably exciting! I can't believe it is just around the corner for you!

Last week was my birthday and my Father was visiting from the UK, so I organised a surprise for him and my parents-in-law ... a 3D/4D photo shooting session. Was a huge success and they were blown away by it (not having had the technology back in the day when I was born) ...
Other than that, I have to test my blood sugar four times a day (mornings when getting up, after breakfast, lunch and dinner) and at night, I have to inject a low dose of insulin before going to sleep.

Attached, a couple of Pünktchen pictures from last Wednesday :) <3
 



Attached Files:







ERINNERUNG06082014_0001.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2









ERINNERUNG06082014_0003.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2









ERINNERUNG06082014_0005.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2









ERINNERUNG06082014_0198.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fluterby429

My other two embies made it to blastocyst and are frozen


----------



## bubumaci

That's great news Fluterby! So happy to hear that :)
Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thats great all 4 made it! See, quality over quantity :)


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Awesome news Flutter! Congrats! 

SnD....the pictures are beautiful. You look great!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Could this be my trigger still showing up?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 11


----------



## fluterby429

This is my Dollar Tree test from this morning and the one from yesterday. I was trying to test out my trigger. Yesterday's test didn't show + until I looked at it hours later. Today's was within a minute. I hate the trigger!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bubumaci

Um, your transfer was the 7th and it was a 3 day transfer, right? - so ER was 9 days ago and trigger was 11 days ago? Then you shouldn't have any trigger left in your system. :) :kiss: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

I'd say it could be... Mine stayed for 12 days one cycle.. But it may not be either.. Retest tomorrow. I bet you have a bfp on your hands with how good your embryos were.


----------



## fluterby429

It's prob still the trigger. I had a trigger in May with an IUI. I was still in mum system day 11pt but it was gone by the evening. It only showed on the FRER at that point. I know you can't tell on this pic but it's not even a squinter so I was a little hopeful.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MoBaby

I see it clearly :)


----------



## fluterby429

I held my pee for 4 hours today. It had been 11 hours since my morning test and it's the same. No darker no lighter. Last time I had trigger in this long it was gone by 10 hours later. I wish I wouldn't have started poas'n 

This is a test at 4pm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Allika

I see a 2nd line clearly


----------



## fluterby429

I just don't know if it's the trigger


----------



## fluterby429

It's going to be my trigger. I re-checked my journal and it was still there 10dpiui which was about 12dpt. It went negative that night.


----------



## MoBaby

you still have plenty of time! fx girl.


----------



## vkj73

fluterby,
i think we're on the same train! 

8/2 = trigger
8/4 = retrieval
8/7 = transfer
8/21 = scheduled blood test

symptoms = some twinges/tugging, however...i believe i had the same symptoms with all of my iuis. :nope:
i do have sore boobs this time, but safe to say it's all the meds :shrug:

it's quite the mind game, isn't it?:wacko:

i posted yesterday about "to poas or not"
with my iuis, i remember testing at 12piui and always getting a negative.
i have this fear that af is going to show up before i even test.

good luck and :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

:dust:Vkj we are pretty much on the same path lol. You haven't tested? OMG I wish I hadn't! I tested again this morning and it looks the same to me and dh. Driving me crazy!!! Lol. :dust:to you!


----------



## fluterby429

Here's this mornings test with yesterday's. I don't see any difference. I darkened it so it could be seen better. The original pic is in my journal
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bubumaci

... that is looking good to me ... :) :) These tests don't measure quantity, they only measure whether or not there is HCG present ... Keeping everything crossed for you :) :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fluterby429

I think it's real!!! The test with the writing is yesterday morning and the other is today around 11am
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bubumaci

Looking good :) :) :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm over the moon! This has been such a looong journey
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bubumaci

LOVING YOUR UPDATE!!! Congratulations, so so so very happy for you :kiss: :dance::dance:


----------



## fluterby429

I can't believe it. We are sooo excited. Thank you :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Huge congrats fluter!!! :happydance:


----------



## snd80

Congrats flutter!!!! 

See.... lucky thread strikes again!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Love the lucky thread!!


----------



## vkj73

fluterby,
congrats!!! that's so exciting. 

any symptoms?

:hug:


----------



## fluterby429

I have mild cramping, my nipples are very sensitive and sore to touch, my boob start feeling heavy and they get pains in them. I have a horrible acid feeling stomach in the morning but not sick feeling and I'm bloated. I've been bloated since ER. That's about it at this point. I had to use another cheap test this morning to make sure it's true lol yup still pregnant


----------



## Stinas

Fluter congrats!!!!! Yay!!

Snd - getting close!!! How are u feeling?!


----------



## fluterby429

Can anyone tell me what your doc said about sex after IVF? Mine said none until after I stop progesterone and that is a looong time. My husband is not appreciating this lol


----------



## bubumaci

I wasn't told not to have sex - but one thing I had read in the internet (and that we did stick to) was waiting until we had seen the heartbeat.
After we had seen the heartbeat (6w2d) we were released to my gynaecologist and she said that there was no reason for us not to have sex. Progesterone and Oestrogen I took (vaginally) for several more weeks. Since I never had any bleeding / any spotting, we have been able to enjoy each other since about the 7th week.


----------



## snd80

Stinas said:


> Fluter congrats!!!!! Yay!!
> 
> Snd - getting close!!! How are u feeling?!

I know right!!! I'll be 32 weeks Thurs! Go to dr. to ck for dialation again then start going every week afterwards.... shit figgin to get REAL!!! And can I say I am scared to death!!!! Been thru my nesting phase... just one more little project to work on and my house will be deemed "worthy"! :haha: Started having the terrible braxton hicks contractions Fri.... NOT FUN!!! Wore me out! I swear I thought it was time!!! Not sleeping good anymore. I'm up every hour peeing and tossin and turnin cause belly is so heavy and uncomfortable, but LORD KNOWS I am not complaining!!! Or trying not to at least!! :nope: Other than that.. hanging in there as long as I can! Had to work all week solo last week and it took a toll on me. Live and learn!!! Thanks for asking bout me! 

How are the twinkies?! Miss seeing you on here but I know you have your hands full these days!!! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well!!! :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Aww it's almost time sn- I know it's a bit scary but I'm sure you're excitement will out weigh that!

Thanks for the tips on Sex. I read about waiting online too so that's what we are going to do. We don't want to take any chances


----------



## Stinas

I was cut off at 20w which I dk why but it sucked!!! I was always a horn ball but pregnancy enhanced it lol. Besides that before 20w we were not restricted at all. 

Snd - enjoy these last few weeks!!! They go by so fast!! I wish I enjoyed them more. Enjoy your alone time because u will almost never have them back lol it's a good thing but I sure do miss some things. Even simple ones......like blasting the music in the car with all windows down, yeah, that's a no no now lol. 
Yeah I miss coming on here. Hopefully as they get older, they will get on a normal nap schedule instead of the cat naps then do, then I'll be able to have some normalcy in my life lol 
Twinkies are doing great! We have cardiologist and pediatrician apt next tue. I m hoping for more good news from cardiologist and hoping the ped puts them on cereal. My man is always hungry and I think it will help my petite princess gain weight. We shall see. I'll update!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

14dpo Beta 197. I'm guessing a singleton


----------



## Stinas

Kathy - I think its time to change your sig! 

Fluter - Probably, BUT you never know!!! Congrats!! Its a great beta! When is your next scan?


----------



## fluterby429

I have another beta tomorrow and then have a doctors appointment Thurs just for paper work and hoping to schedule an ultra sound for around the 6wk mark


----------



## bubumaci

I agree, Stinas, new siggy for Kathy :) :)

Fluter - could be ... could go either way, we will need to see the doubling times - but it is a nice beta. At 11 dpo, mine was 27, then 118 at 14 dpo ... so yours is quite a bit higher at 14 dpo :) :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

I never had one at 14dpo but I was almost 700 on 16dpo so it would have been high at 14dpo and just one. I have high betas for some reason. You could go either way. FX for you! Just goes to show if you have a few great quality embryos it will work. A bunch is not needed :)


----------



## fluterby429

455 for today's beta. I'm just glad it more than doubled


----------



## sekky

Yay fluterby. Congrats on your BFP.

I seem to be the only one yet to have a BFP on this thread? Guess it will be my turn soon


----------



## fluterby429

It's someone else's turn for sure!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Lovely beta, Fluter :)

Hi Sekky :wave: :)


----------



## snd80

Wanted to post a quick update for me....

32 weeks today. Went to dr and one is 5 lbs and the other is 4.10 lbs!!!!! Holy crap have they gained weight in the last two weeks!!!! Still no dialation and start going every week now for checkups! :happydance: They both have hair and actually got a 4d pict of one of them (the other had his back turned to us).... :cloud9:

I'll come back later for personals... hope everyone else is ok! :hugs:


----------



## vkj73

well, my hpt was positive, as well as the blood test.

i go back in saturday for a follow up blood test.

it's all pretty surreal and i'm super cautious right now.

sending :dust::dust::dust:to all.


----------



## fluterby429

vkj73 said:


> well, my hpt was positive, as well as the blood test.
> 
> i go back in saturday for a follow up blood test.
> 
> it's all pretty surreal and i'm super cautious right now.
> 
> sending :dust::dust::dust:to all.


YAY!!! Congrats girl!! What was you beta? So happy for you


----------



## bubumaci

VKJ - that's wonderful news! Congratulations :) Looking forward to hearing your betas and seeing your scans of little peanut :) :dance:


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hey All...

baby dust to all....

I'm not sure if this is the right thread bcoz I'm bumpin in with my question.. As u ladies have been through IVF u wud have a fair knowledge abt many of these things...
Wud be of gr8 help if someone can help me with some answers...

I've foraged the internet abt progesterone and everything abt it.. But is it actually possible to fall pregnant with less than 10 ng/ml of progesterone??.. I've got my CD21 serum progesterone tested for 2 cycles n its been constantly b/w 6-7ng/ml (my FE had not prescribed it, I got it done for curiosity sake). I believe it needs to be around 15 ng/ml for the implantation to happen. So my FE has prescribed me the prog. suppositories of 200mg per day. I'm just wondering if my prog issue is the one due to which I'm not able to fall pregnant all the while?.. I asked my FE but she says that it may not be "THE" reason.. thats it. But I'm still curious to know bcoz, though I took the suppositories this IUI cycle, AF arrived rite 14 days after the IUI. That means I got AF when I was still on the suppositories. Can this actually happen?.. I'm somewhat not getting to-the-point answers from my FE. Can anyone help me with ur answers? 

Has anyone of you been through prog. issues before and found success through IVF?


----------



## bubumaci

Hi HS!
I am sorry that you haven't had success with the IUIs so far. As your doctor says, it may be a contributor, having low progesterone, but my not be "the" issue. It is wise to support your own hormone production with suppositories. I cannot give you numbers (if MoBaby sees, she will probably be able to give you better details), but what I can tell you is that in the second half of your cycle (so post-ovulatory), the body increases progesterone to a) thicken the uterine lining even more so that the fertilised egg can implant well and b) the corpus luteum (which is what is left behind after the ovum bursts out of the follicle) produces progesterone to support an ensuing pregnancy, to keep the lining thick etc. If no HCG (pregnancy hormone) is produced, then the corpus luteum will stop the progesterone production and the lining will be shed = period.
Personally, I never once got my period while I was still using progesterone, but I do know of other women who did.

My other thought, you ask whether progesterone issues have been "solved" through IVF - I think it needs to be identified if there are perhaps other contributors to not being able to get pregnant. Having low progesterone might well be a cause. If the fertilisation takes place and the embryo doesn't develop that well, it wouldn't implant / develop further even if progesterone levels are at an optimum (hence several failed IVF cycles). Getting progesterone to a good level might solve the problem and it may not be necessary to move on to IVF. However IVF (together with hormonal support) might increase chances even more, since there, you can see whether or not the ovum has been fertilised / what quality of embryo is transferred ... :hugs2:


----------



## Stinas

Hi sekky!!!! Your next!!! When will you start again? 

Bubu - can't believe how far along you are! 

Snd - those are great weights!!!! Enjoy the 4d pics....always ask to see them when going to high risk. I think I got one weekly lol 

Vk - congrats!!!


----------



## vkj73

fluterby429 said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> well, my hpt was positive, as well as the blood test.
> 
> i go back in saturday for a follow up blood test.
> 
> it's all pretty surreal and i'm super cautious right now.
> 
> sending :dust::dust::dust:to all.
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats girl!! What was you beta? So happy for youClick to expand...

thanks!:hugs: i'm still very, very cautious (especially because of my age).
beta was over 800 (nurse said #s have nothing to do with singleton/twins). i find out 2nd blood test tomorrow!

good luck to all. wish nothing but :bfp: all the way around!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Wow! Over 800? At how many dpo? That's an incredible number! :) <3


----------



## vkj73

bubumaci said:


> Wow! Over 800? At how many dpo? That's an incredible number! :) <3

14dp3dt


----------



## gingmg

Ahhh! Sorry to jump in on this thread, but I saw vkj was the last poster so popped in to see how she is. I am soooooooo happy for you vkj!!!! Congrats girl!!


----------



## vkj73

thanks gingmg. very sweet of you.

hope this finds you well.

:hug:


----------



## fluterby429

So I went to the ER last night and ended up there from a little after 8pm to 4am. They did an u/s that showed a sac and the corpus litem cyst on my right ovary along with smaller cysts on both ovaries (I'm sure due to meds). My hcg was 6352. Basically triple or close to triple of what I thought it would be at this point. They then tell me that I probably have a blighted ovum because there is no fetal pole or yolk sac and with those numbers there should be. Then they said they couldn't rule out ectopic but the u/s tech said nothing was in my tubes. They wanted me to stay all night for observation. I didn't and left against medical advice. They want to me call the OB they talked to about it for a follow up appointment today. I want to think they are complete morons but now I'm terrified

Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## MrsC8776

I have! Try not to worry right now. Stupid thing to say I know. I went to the er very early in my pregnancy and was told the exact same thing. I went in for horrible pain in my stomach. I seriously though I was losing my pregnancy. Those us techs are not trained like ob's or fs's. They say that because there's nothing else they can say. Call your fs or ob first thing in the morning and tell them what happened and what you've been told. Your fs should get you in right away. I'm on my phone but I'll jump on my computer real quick and upload a picture.


----------



## MrsC8776

Ok heres the picture I got from my FS a day or two later after leaving the ER. I will also mention that they gave me a paper saying throated miscarriage because again they are not trained in this area. They don't know what to look for and they don't really know what they are looking at. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My cyst was a little bigger than a softball. The pain was from it twisting.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1324.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MoBaby

Sounds like a normal scan and hcg for this point. Er docs don't know ob. You're fine. Wait for your re scan. Sac in uterus = not ectopic.


----------



## fluterby429

I feel like everything is ok. I went to the ER because I could feel discomfort in my ovaries. Obviously from cysts. When he kept saying but your number is so high, I kept saying I don't care how high it is I'm only 5w2 days when I went in. I have an appointment with my OB on the 5th but they aren't going to do anything special. They are pretty much doing it because I threw a fit bc they didn't want to see me until 10-12 weeks, which I find ridiculous! I called the OB that the doctor consulted with last night and that office is supposed to get back to me tomorrow. I will likely make an appointment with them just to feel them out and might switch. 

Thank you for your replies. It helps to hear others stories. The u/s tech actually said you're early and there is a sac and your tubes are clear. It was the PA and Doctor that were the idiots.


----------



## bubumaci

I am sorry that they have worried you like that, Fluter! I cannot judge, what ER scans are like, never having had one - but I can tell you that at 5w0d, the attached was what could be seen with Baby P. : a gestational sac with the beginnings of the yolk sac / embryo. And the doctors were very pleased with that (coupled with a beta of 2239).
So I really wouldn't worry. I also had a large cyst / corpus luteum for quite a long time, took a couple of weeks to go down and some swelling + fluids from OHSS that caused me to be quite sore and bloated for several weeks.
When you go in on the 5th, you will probably be able to see a little blob pulsating away - with the heartbeat <3 (I was 6w2d when we saw the HB at 118bpm and you will be 6w4d) :)
xxx

Pictures : 
1) 5w0d - gestational sac with teeny tiny yolk sac / embryo starting
2) 5w0d - same as above, just a "close up"
3) 6w2d - the blob we saw pulsating
4) 6w4d - same as above, just a "close up"
 



Attached Files:







US PÃ¼nktchen 03.03.2014 Grob.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 3









US PÃ¼nktchen 03.03.2014 genau.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 5









US PÃ¼nktchen 12.03.2014 Grob.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 5









US PÃ¼nktchen 12.03.2014 genau.jpg
File size: 70.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MoBaby

Yolk sac isn't seen until 5+4 anyways:

https://www.raddaily.com/whitepaperarticle.php?articleTitle=First+Trimester+Ultrasound


----------



## fluterby429

That's what I thought. I'm just now there today


----------



## bubumaci

Hey Fluter - how are things going? :hugs2:


----------



## fluterby429

Nothing new to report really. I feel fine other than exhausted all the time and mild waves of nausea.


----------



## snd80

Wanted to pop in and update before going home from work..

Went to dr. yesterday. 34 weeks along. One is 5.10 lbs and is in the birth canal so far they almost had to do a vaginal u/s just to measure him... the other is 6.4 lbs and is still transverse at my ribs. Have dialated 1 cm and 80% thinned out. He said he was happy to have gotten me to 34 weeks and if I went into labor now they wouldn't stop it. Started spotting/bleeding lightly brown afterwards, but read that it is normal after being checked for dialation. :shrug:

So looking like it won't be much longer!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

snd80 said:


> Wanted to pop in and update before going home from work..
> 
> Went to dr. yesterday. 34 weeks along. One is 5.10 lbs and is in the birth canal so far they almost had to do a vaginal u/s just to measure him... the other is 6.4 lbs and is still transverse at my ribs. Have dialated 1 cm and 80% thinned out. He said he was happy to have gotten me to 34 weeks and if I went into labor now they wouldn't stop it. Started spotting/bleeding lightly brown afterwards, but read that it is normal after being checked for dialation. :shrug:
> 
> So looking like it won't be much longer!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!! :hugs:

Awesome news and great size babes. Not too much longer!!!

AFM: Doctor's appointment was uneventful. He looked over my ER stuff and said it looked fine to him. He agreed to let me have another u/s to ease my mind. He lied on the paper work and said I had spotting and pelvic pain so my insurance would cover it. The tech was gone for the day today so the u/s is Monday afternoon. I will be exactly 7wks


----------



## MoBaby

Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## bubumaci

Exciting news, snd! :)

Fluter, you start your weeks on Mondays too :) can't wait to hear :)


----------



## vkj73

update:
i had my scan thursday. the heartbeat was 128 (i actually saw it!) and i'm 6w6d!

i'm still cautious, but the nurse practitioner was optimistic.

good luck to all!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bubumaci

That's wonderful news VKJ! Congratulations :wohoo: :)


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats VKJ...wonderful news!

My scan is tomorrow. I hope everything is just as it should be


----------



## fluterby429

Here is baby and yolk sac measuring one day ahead. Heart beating away. She didn't tell me the bpm though. She said I'll have to come back for another scan at a later date because my uterus was so tilted she could barely get this pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MoBaby

Perfect!! Congrats!! Love seeing these babies!


----------



## bubumaci

Yay Fluter - perfect :) :) <3


----------



## fluterby429

Anyone read this Ramzi method for predicting gender in 6-8 week scans


----------



## MoBaby

You can have a blood test this early to tell you gender :)


----------



## Stinas

Snd - those are amazing sizes for twinkies!!! Mine born were A 5lbs 11oz. B 6lbs 8oz!


----------



## snd80

At dr now. Will update when I get out. Really about to beg for an induce! I haven't slept in two nights and am so miserable anymore.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck


----------



## MoBaby

I know you are miserable but it's better for them to stay in there.. It's worth the sacrifice right now so they don't have to stay at the hospital. Hoping you feel better soon!!


----------



## snd80

Well, they have both gone head down! :happydance: But He's making me continue to wait... feeling like they will be 10 before they get here!!! I said I'll just swallow a knife and let them cut their way out when they're ready!!! :haha: No more dialation and still only 80% thinned out.
Didn't weigh them today, but will next week. 

So now to keep playing the waiting game!!! :cry:


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ I know first hand how uncomfortable you are. I was in tears everyday towards the end waiting for them to come out. In all honesty it was hell. I'm sure it won't be much longer now. Sit down as much as possible, since I know laying down is impossible. Once they are here you will forget all about this pain and being uncomfortable. I promise!! Just have everything ready for their arrival and do your best to get some rest. 

Love the knife comment!! :haha: How exciting that they are both head down now!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Cnd - super excited for you!! Like mrsc said.... Sit down and try to relax because you will never be able to again lol


----------



## snd80

Well started loosing some of my mucus plug this morning. Dr appt in the morning. Hope to see some progress in dialation and thinning! Ready to get this ball rolling!!!


----------



## bubumaci

ooooh .... exciting ... :) Fingers crossed for you :) xoxo


----------



## fluterby429

Woo hoo!!! Almost time 

Here's the start of my bump. A bit absurd to have it this early
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bubumaci

Awwww - look at that bump :) <3


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ so exciting!!! It won't be long now! Please keep us updated and let us know how the appointment goes tomorrow. 

Fluter~ cute bump!


----------



## snd80

They called and canceled on me this morn til Monday... so the misery continues for the weekend! Yay me! :cry:


----------



## bubumaci

What was meant to happen this morning? :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Aww sorry girl.


----------



## snd80

Hopefully dialated some more and either they go ahead and admit me or whine my way into an induction! LOL!!!


----------



## bubumaci

Fingers crossed, that you are further dilated :)


----------



## Stinas

Exciting!!!!! Omg keep us posted!!! I can't believe its time!! Crazyyyyyy


----------



## snd80

Lost some more of my plug last night and started spotting some pink. My aunt said it means I've dialated some more. SOOOO waiting on Monday to get here.. IF I make it to then! Who am I kidding?! I'm not that lucky! :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## fluterby429

Get an exercise ball and bounce on it it helped both my SIL's


----------



## MoBaby

Walk abound and I've heard bding helps! Exciting times!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Yay SND!!!! So excited for you!!! Can't wait to hear more updates <3


----------



## bubumaci

I thought I would copy my latest update from my journal ...:

Good Evening Ladies,

Today, I received the photos from last weekend's photoshoot! :cloud9: We received 103 photos - I have uploaded a selection and am posting the link. Please let me know, if you are able to look at the photos there :)

DH arrived back on Friday, so it has been really lovely having him back home. And to be honest, I am starting to freak out at the concept of Baby P. being here in around 6 weeks! If he shows earlier, than even less than that - and if he is induced on his due date (3rd November), then not much longer than that!! :baby:

Other than that, I am feeling great ... bit like a heffalump, but great nonetheless :) Have been having some Braxton Hicks (always thought they were Baby P. pressing against the side - but read today, that they are probably Braxton Hicks), which are not painful, but at times a little uncomfortable. Nights I tend to wake up every couple of hours to go to the loo - but that's not a big deal. I sleep on my sides, but recently compared myself a bit to a tortoise on its back and struggling to get back on its feet, when I am rolling from one side to the other :D :haha:

Here, the link to the Dropbox, where I have uploaded the selection of photos. We will be doing another photo shoot on the 11th October (on the 10th, we are celebrating our anniversary - last one just the two of us - at the location we got married; eating dinner there and staying the night) and then the next day, we will have another session, this time also with DH :cloud9: - can't imagine a nicer, more special place, to have our maternity shots taken! <3

Babybump Photoshoot 13.09.2014


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome pics!


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ I hope your appointment went well today!! If no babies today I'm guessing they will will be here by the weekend!! 

Bubu~ I love the pictures! The weeks are going to go so fast now!!


----------



## bubumaci

Thank you! Yup - they have been going by so fast already ... and they are going to go even faster? :(

SND ... thinking of you :)


----------



## snd80

C section scheduled for tomorrow. Got to be there at 10:30 in the morn. One weighed 8.13 and the other 7.4. One of them wet back up transverse and I was retaining extra fluid, blood pressure running high and swelling pretty bad so they called time. I'll update as soon as I can. Thanks for all the thoughts and pray for us!! Love to you all!!!


----------



## fluterby429

snd80 said:


> C section scheduled for tomorrow. Got to be there at 10:30 in the morn. One weighed 8.13 and the other 7.4. One of them wet back up transverse and I was retaining extra fluid, blood pressure running high and swelling pretty bad so they called time. I'll update as soon as I can. Thanks for all the thoughts and pray for us!! Love to you all!!!

Good luck tomorrow!!! Babies sound at a great weight.


----------



## MoBaby

Snd! Good luck!!!


----------



## vkj73

Just wanted to let you all know, I had my 9w scan today.
All is well!

Good luck to all:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Vkj~ that's great news!!! When do you go back?

SND~ ahh huge congrats for tomorrow and I hope everything goes well!! I'm so excited. Please let us know how your boys are when you can. Thinking of you!! :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Fabulous news, Vkj! :hugs: 

SND ... wow ... exciting ... you are meeting your little boys tomorrow! So excited for you - wishing you a great delivery and lovely time getting to know each other as a foursome! Can't wait to hear how it went and to see pictures of your little men! :) xoxo


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Vkj! I wish they would scan me. I'm in my 9th week as well. I don't even see my OB until the 6th and that's just for blood work


----------



## MoBaby

vkj that is great!! 
fluter can you call your RE to see if they will scan you? I would go crazy lol.

SND: Hope all is going well!! I cant wait to see your update later!


----------



## Stinas

snd - yayyy! can't wait to hear your update!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm just at a regular OB because I had my IVF out of the country. I probably won't get scanned again until 12wk. I had one at 7w and all was well then


----------



## snd80

Caleb page. 8.10 lbs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## snd80

Tristan Allen. 6.15 lbs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MoBaby

Awww snd!! Precious!! I can't believe there is a 2 lb difference!! And over 14 lb of baby!! Hope recovery goes well.


----------



## bubumaci

Awwww *heart melting* ... welcome little Caleb and Tristan <3 absolutely gorgeous - congratulations!! :)


----------



## oneof14

Congrats and, beautiful boys, with such healthy weights, I hope mommy is feeling good!


----------



## fluterby429

How precious!!! Congrats. Hope you and babies are doing well


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Gorgeous boys!!!!!! Congrats <3


----------



## MrsC8776

Huge congrats SND!! Beautiful babies and great weights!


----------



## Jenn76

Wow SND congrats!! Great weights and beautiful looking boys!!!


----------



## azlissie

Huge congrats, snd!! They are precious. Good for you carrying around 15 lbs of babies! That's amazing. Enjoy your time with your sweet babes!


----------



## Stinas

snd - omg!!! Congrats!!! Amazing weights!!!


----------



## snd80

Thank you all! Unfortunately I've ended up back in the hospital. Developed cellitus pretty bad and incision got so infected that home antibiotics weren't cutting it. They had to open it back up and install another wound vac. Only me!!!

This is the hardest thing ever leaving my babies!!!! I've cried all day. Caleb had some complications at birth and I didn't get to see him for two days after he was born but you'd never know it to see him now. Tristan is so laid back, cool calm and collected. They are like day and night. I never knew I could love two little people so much!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!! :hugs: to all!!


----------



## fluterby429

snd80 said:


> Thank you all! Unfortunately I've ended up back in the hospital. Developed cellitus pretty bad and incision got so infected that home antibiotics weren't cutting it. They had to open it back up and install another wound vac. Only me!!!
> 
> This is the hardest thing ever leaving my babies!!!! I've cried all day. Caleb had some complications at birth and I didn't get to see him for two days after he was born but you'd never know it to see him now. Tristan is so laid back, cool calm and collected. They are like day and night. I never knew I could love two little people so much!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!! :hugs: to all!!

I hate to hear that you are having issues. Hopefully you'll be healed up ASAP. Glad baby Caleb is doing good now. They are both just precious!


Here is baby today! We had a private scan. Baby was bouncing everywhere and made it hard to get heart beat or pictures. Baby kept putting hands up by their little face, sucking a thumb and had legs crossed. Baby did uncurl a couple of times and kick around. We were watching all of this for almost 30 min on a huge projector screen.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MoBaby

Snd soo sorry about the infection :( and your little boy!! Glad they are doing well. So hard to be away :( did you have to get a picc for iv antibiotics? Sorry about the wound vac but hopefully all the infection goes away real soon! I can't believe they didn't let you see the baby for 2 days. That sounds crazy! I would have told them I was seeing him!


----------



## snd80

Awe flutter! I know you were on :cloud9: hard to believe they are that active at such a young age!!! Too sweet!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

SND~ How are you doing now? I hope you are home enjoying those precious baby boys!! 

Fluter~ Great scan pic!


----------



## bubumaci

SND - how are you doing?

Fluter ... love the bouncing scan :) :)


----------



## fluterby429

Anyone on here have or had an SCH?


----------



## MrsC8776

There have been a few ladies who have. Are you having bleeding? I hope you are ok. :hugs: I'll see if I can get one of the ladies to come back on.


----------



## Lindsay18

Hi Fluterby!
Mrs C asked if I would come back on to respond to your SCH question! I've had 2. I had one when I was pregnant with my son and I am now 22 weeks along with my daughter and I had another one. Are you having any bleeding? Don't panic if you do! I had a bit of bleeding with my first SCH and that's how I knew I had it. I went in for my next ultrasound and they confirmed that's what it was. Darker, brownish blood means old blood and is totally ok. Even if it's a little pinker, but still not heavy that will happen. My first SCH resolved no problem.
My second SCH was found when I went in for a routine ultrasound and it was a pretty big one actually. Since I had the first one, I was familiar and didn't panic as much this time LOL. I hadn't had any bleeding with this one and the last ultrasound that I went in for showed that it was already resolved. 
They are super common and a lot of the time women don't even know that they have them!! How do you know that you have one?


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you for your reply. Last week I went to the ER because I was bleeding after we had sex. Everythjng on the u/s showed normal and cervix closed so they sent me home on vaginal rest. I spoke with my doctor the next day and he was not concerned at all. I had my regular OB visit on Monday. All went well. On Tues night after I had a bath I was lying in bed and felt like I was leaking. I went to the bathroom and passed a blood clot on the smaller side mosu long and not round. I gushed blood once when I got out at the hospital and again wen the lady checked my cervix. I just new I was miscarrying. The ultrasound showed my beautiful baby bouncing all around. The tech advised me to be resting and not lift anything heavy but wouldn't tell me why. Later the doctor came in and told me I had an SCH and that it was small at 3 1/2 cm. I've been spotting since. Mostly old blood but some of it looks a little brighter. It's just been spotting. Only there when I wipe. I'm so scared


----------



## Lindsay18

I totally understand why you would be freaking out!! It's sooo scary! Having sex can definitely make it worse. It affected my first one big time. Follow their directions as far as not lifting anything heavy. They DO go away! If you are passing clots or gushing, I would call/be seen for peace of mind for sure. But if it's old blood don't worry about it. Especially if it's only there when you wipe. Not a big deal then. 
When is your due date? I see that your BFP was super close to mine when I was pregnant with my son!


----------



## fluterby429

My due date should be 4/27/15 they keep trying to move it up because the baby is days ahead lol


----------



## haj624

Hi ladies!!! I don't know if anyone remembers me but I did IVF in May 2012 and delivered b/g twins in Jan 2013!!! That was such a miracle! And I want everyone to know miracles can happen. We sat face to face with our doctor and he told us that there was no way we could get pregnant without not only IVF but ICSI. We'll I'm here to say never say never. My husband and I don't use protection because it's clearly not possible for us to get pregnant but yet here I am 11 weeks pregnant naturally. So please don't ever give up hope and never let anyone tell you never.


----------



## MoBaby

Haj!! Congrats!! That's incredible!


----------



## bubumaci

Of course we remember you! Many of us have wondered, how you are doing, since we hadn't heard anything for so long from you! Congratulations on your pregnancy, that really is incredible! (We won't be protecting either, as we don't see the point... No swimmers or a couple that can't really swim ... Would be a real miracle if something were to happen ther) xoxo


----------



## fluterby429

haj624 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I don't know if anyone remembers me but I did IVF in May 2012 and delivered b/g twins in Jan 2013!!! That was such a miracle! And I want everyone to know miracles can happen. We sat face to face with our doctor and he told us that there was no way we could get pregnant without not only IVF but ICSI. We'll I'm here to say never say never. My husband and I don't use protection because it's clearly not possible for us to get pregnant but yet here I am 11 weeks pregnant naturally. So please don't ever give up hope and never let anyone tell you never.

Congrats! That's awesome


----------



## Lindsay18

HAJ!!! Of course we remember you!!! That is amazing!!! I am so so happy for you!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm wishing for a miracle myself like this but with me having one tube and dh with no sperm it's not going to happen. But stories like yours haj are amazing!!


----------



## haj624

Thanks ladies! It's so nice to see so many familiar faces!!! The twins are 21 months already!!! I know I can't believe it either. They are so much fun though. They both say about 10 words that have meaning and of course stop and no are in that vocabulary lol. They're a handful but definitely a treat. They have 2 completely different personalities though. Anyone else with twins have that? Lily is the tough one...always beating up her poor brother lol


----------



## MrsC8776

Haj huge congrats!!! My girls are the same exact way. Ava is like a little bully around here. Emma just stands there and cries when Ava takes something. Lots of time spent breaking up fights around here! Emma loves her so much though. She does a lot of things for her which I'm trying to put a stop to (to an extent) so that Ava will learn to do things as well. 

It's so good to see you back!


----------



## haj624

She's such a brute! I'm the same way with them. Poor Colin is my cry baby which doesn't help. The poor kid gets offended so easily!


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

Congrats Haj!!!!


----------



## snd80

Hey ladies. Sorry I have been AWOL. Life with newborn twins isn't easy for sure... Then having a wound vac on top all that just plain out sucks! At dr today hoping to get rid of this vac so I can get on with life! Boys are good. Learning curve trying to get them back adjusted to home and a decent night schedule without some fussy children. My little Tristan had a stomach bug and was sick for two days. He was so pitiful but lots better now and as fussy as ever. Caleb had to be moved up on formula oz intake cause he stayed so hungry which has made for whole lot better nights!!! Thank God!!! Lol. Other than that not much else to report. Been back to work a few afternoons the past week trying to play catch up. I'm just use to being in go mode all the time. 

Hope everyone is doing well themselves and congrats to haj! To be so lucky girl!!!

And my boys are like day and night. Caleb is a terror and Tristan is so laid back!! Guess that is the way of twins! (See attached photo. Hahaha!)


----------



## MoBaby

You are back at work already?!?! That's crazy! Lol.

Glad they are doing okay. I don't see a pic though :(


----------



## snd80

Oops. My bad. Dr came in when I posted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MoBaby

Omg the one little guy is so tiny! So cute!


----------



## Jenn76

Snd: Wow back to work after only three weeks that must be hard! I don't think I could have done that. But I have to say as they get older it gets more tiring so work days are easier on me. 

Congrats Haj! Sounds a lot like my two, polar opposites! Emma is the dominant one and Chris is the cry baby. 6 months ago I thought there was no hope of them getting along ever but slowly they are starting to get along better.


----------



## honeycheeks

snd - your babies are a bunch of cuteness.

Haj- Of course we remember you. Congratulations on the miracle pregnancy. I have a miracle story like you do too so I know how you must be over the moon with surprise and joy.


----------



## oneof14

Wonderful news haj!! Im hoping for the same miracle.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

I've finally made it back on to bnb! I really don't know how some of you can find the time! Your all awesome!

Snd massive congratulations! They're adorable!

I'm gonna try and catch up on the thread as best I can over the next few days, and find out all the news for those not on facebook. I'm getting geared up to start our fet hopefully after xmas so thought it was about time I made the effort and logged on!

Hope your all doing well xxxx


----------



## Stinas

Haj!!! Hiiii!!! OMG thats crazy!! CONGRATS!! 
My twins are polar opposites. Yianni is a cuddle bug and Angeliki is the tough one. She likes cuddles too but she will push you when she is done. She loves her brother, but he still ignores her lol 
We have a FB private group if you would like to join! We are more updated on there!

Mo - Same feeling here! 

snd - Seriously what cutie pies!!!!! They are like mine, big size difference! Wait until you get the morons asking if they are twins lol
How big are they now?
PS you seriously need to get on FB!!!!


----------



## SunUp

HOW did I miss this thread!?!:hug:

:dohh:

Trying to catch up on everyone - cannot believe it has been two years since my IVF success!!:shrug:

Anyone else getting ready to try again?


----------



## MoBaby

Me!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Me too!


----------



## haj624

Stinas said:


> Haj!!! Hiiii!!! OMG thats crazy!! CONGRATS!!
> My twins are polar opposites. Yianni is a cuddle bug and Angeliki is the tough one. She likes cuddles too but she will push you when she is done. She loves her brother, but he still ignores her lol
> We have a FB private group if you would like to join! We are more updated on there!
> 
> Mo - Same feeling here!
> 
> snd - Seriously what cutie pies!!!!! They are like mine, big size difference! Wait until you get the morons asking if they are twins lol
> How big are they now?
> PS you seriously need to get on FB!!!!

What's the group???


----------



## bubumaci

You can pm me here with your info and I'll invite you (it's a private group) :)


----------



## snd80

Sorry I don't get on much anymore. These boys and work keep me super busy but I still read and keep up with everyone. I promise to come back for personals soon!!!

Took boys to dr yesterday for their 5 week check up. Tristan is 9 lbs and Caleb is a whopping 11.13 lbs and both have grown an inch! Wow time flies so fast I didn't realize how much they had grown! Caleb has like a hernia thing on his testicals ( they said like a water pocket) and should go away on its own. He also has a flat place on the back of his head that they said should go away on its own too. Tristan was good to go.


----------



## bubumaci

That's awesome news, snd!! I can't believe that you have gone back to work so soon!!


----------



## Stinas

Hii
How is everyone!!!

For all of you that don't know....BUBU had her little man!!!


----------



## snd80

Congrats bubu!!! I know he is perfect. Can't wait to see picts!

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## bubumaci

Hello sweet Ladies,

Just a quick message (sorry for not having been around) to let you all know that we are doing really well. Baby P. : 
Fabian Christopher Graham Obermüller
was born on 31st October at 18:13 (under 12 hours of contractions - 13 minutes of pushing), natural birth in the bath, no pain meds - and he is just perfect. Weighed in at 3.100g, 47cms long.

After the birth, I lost about 1,5 litres of blood, so my circulation crashed and things got quite hectic. It's part of the reason why I haven't been on here to let you know how things are yet - and to be honest, I still have a long way to go to replenish what I lost, and iron levels are very low too.

I promise that I will be posting some photos of our little miracle soon - but at the moment, I have to spend most of my time lying down.

Fabian is really perfect, he is a gorgeous little boy, very sweet, very easy going and is a total joy to watch (which Mama does of course non-stop). We are very much in love with the little man <3 <3

And yes ... he is a Halloween baby - amazing, how right my gut was!


----------



## Stinas

BUBU - enjoy this time!!! It goes by super fast!


----------



## SunUp

Congrats!! Enjoy those baby snuggles!


----------



## Stinas

How is everyone???


----------



## vkj73

Hi everyone!
I am 16+weeks with a baby girl! I'm still a bit cautious, and it still doesn't seem real.

I have the big anatomy scan coming up in early December.

Hope everyone is doing well!:hug:


----------



## bubumaci

That's wonderful news vkj73! Congratulations to you :) Can't wait to hear how the scan goes next month! :)

I finally got around to writing my birth story in my journal and uploading some pictures :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats vkj!!


----------



## snd80

Sure is quiet on here these days! Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: to all!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Yes! Going tomorrow for ivf labs and u/s :)


----------



## snd80

What Mo?! Yay! Congrats!!! Sending you all the luck in the world!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes... I'm crazy!! Ready for #2 and to get baby making season over with lol.


----------



## diliapickle

Can I join back in the fun?! I remember many of you back from 2012 when I did my first round of IVF/FET and now we are trying for #2! I have my consult tomorrow morning and am so nervous/excited to be starting up again!


----------



## Stinas

Good luck Dill!

snd - How are you and the boys??


----------



## snd80

Stinas- we good. They keeps busy. I never thought it would've been this hard but you already know. They starting to settle down some and Lord knows I'm glad! Lol. Here are their 10 week old Picts
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snd80

My Tristan. He is 10.4 lbs and 23" long
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1


----------



## snd80

My Caleb. He's 12.11 lbs and 24" long. 

And good luck too D!!!

Bubu- how's our azoo nephew doing?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7


----------



## diliapickle

snd - they are adorable!!! 

So, I had my appointment this morning and was all ready to start and then mentioned I am still breastfeeding and bam conversation over... I didn't even think about the fact that I am still breastfeeding. I guess because I am so used to all my friends who are on their seconds and many breastfed throughout so it didn't occur to me :( So, they said not to call back until after I have been done breastfeeding for a month... now I am torn about what to do!


----------



## MoBaby

Awww dilla :( I say continue to bf until you are ready. I was forced to stop (baby had nursing issue and he couldn't keep my supply up; I don't respond well to pumping so supply ran out at 5 months) and I am still upset over it. I sobbed for days when I knew it was going south. I wanted to do it for a year at least and hated introducing formula :(

How often is she nursing now? Would it be an easy transition? Have you started AF yet?


----------



## diliapickle

I have had AF for three months now. She is nursing twice a day (before bed and when she wakes up). I feel I will wait a bit but once I told my Mom and DH what the doctor said, they both said, ok time to give it up, you did well. But, I don't feel ready... so I think I will hold out a bit longer.


----------



## MoBaby

Do it when you are ready :) a few months isn't much longer to wait.


----------



## SunUp

I did the same thing - couldn't try again until weaned. I waited until I (we) felt more ready. We made it 16 months breast feeding and now I am doing FET. I didn't 'want' to wait that long but I am glad I did what I thought was best for my son and can still try again and hopefully have children close in age.


----------



## diliapickle

Thanks Sunup and Mobaby :) I am going to take it slow and not rush it!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies! I just thought I'd check in with everyone.

SND... Have you made a Facebook yet? :winkwink:


----------



## SunUp

Hi MrsC! How are your girls doing?


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey Sun!! The girls are doing good. Hard to believe they will be 2 in Feb!! 

Emma is talking up a storm over here and repeats everything I say... Good and bad haha!! She is so cuddly and loves Ava which is amazing! 

We are still having trouble with Ava but I feel I'm taking the right steps to get her help. She's constantly drooling, not talking and always choking on stuff. So I took her to a feeding clinic and they discovered she was tongue tied. I made an appointment with a highly recommended ent to get the tongue tie cut via laser. That was about a month ago. He said it was so severe and he was very disappointed that her ped hadn't caught it earlier. She also has a severe lip toe that was discovered so I need to take her back to get that done. Since getting the tongue tie clipped she's still drooling a lot but she's learning a few basic words. So she can now say up and no. Only other words she know is ma and dada. 

How is your little man doing? When are you planning for FET?


----------



## SunUp

Well it's unfortunate it took so long for the docs to identify the ties, but hopefully you will keep seeing improvements! Will you be able to do speech therapy or anything with her?

My little guy is doing awesome, he is already one and a half! He is so fun! 

We are doing an FET in February. We tried in December but no luck.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! Yes we will start speech therapy and physical therapy very soon. I'll be taking her back to the feeding clinic at the end of the month for a check up. 

I'm glad he is doing so well! Sorry December's FET didn't work. Fx for next month!!


----------



## Stinas

Good luck sun!!!

MrsC - Totally keep trying to text you and always get distracted....im so bad! I have time to do like one thing, and even thats half assed lol

snd - How are you and the boys>!


----------



## snd80

BUMP! :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well! Been super busy at work with tax time and sorry to have neglected all you girls... haven't done it on purpose! :nope:

Boys are good! They are 19 weeks old now! Went this past Thurs for wellness check up. Tristan is 14 lbs and 25" long and Caleb is 16 lbs and 26" long! They are growing so fast!!! It's hard to believe that Tues Jan 27th was the one year anniversary of our transfer! :dohh: Time sure has flown!!!!

How are things going for everyone? Updates please! Even though I don't always reply on time I do keep up silently at least once a week during a down moment!!!

Sun- how's progress?! Happy Lucky Valentines hopefully! :dust:

:hugs: to all!!! Hope to hear from y'all soon!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi snd. Just had our final ivf retrieval and we have 9 embryos cooking. Saturday transfer :) glad your babies are doing so well! My boy is growing and eating like a cow!! He's 10 months old and 25 lbs 33 inches tall or so :)


----------



## vkj73

i'm officially in the third trimester!
getting bigger, and slowing down.

good luck to all!!!

:hugs::dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Yay, vkj! Just the last legs now :)
SND - great update! It is a shame that you aren't on Facebook - the group there is very active :) Quite a few ladies going for the second round :)

AFM - Baby P. is growing like a weed! Saturday marked his 3-month-birthday. He is very sweet and an absolute joy to watch, how he develops (and of course with one smiling eye, one sad eye - smiling, because it is fascinating ... how he learns and - now - how he babbles, such sweet sounds - and sad, because it is just going sooooo fast!).


----------



## diliapickle

snd - sounds like they are growing so fast! :) 

Mobbay - Good luck!! Yay for 9 embryos! :dust: for Saturday!! 

vkj - Aw yay third trimester! baby will be here before you know it! 

Bubu - the time goes way too fast!! I feel like it is a constant happy/sad time! 

AFM - I had my second appointment for this FET round. If all goes well at next Thursday's appointment we will start PIO on Valentines day and have transfer on the 19th! And DD is now 17th months and growing way too fast! she has gotten Frozen obsessed over night! I thought we were going to miss out on that one!


----------



## SunUp

SND, I freaking love you! I still remember crying when I found out you were pregnant!! And now they are 19 weeks! Such an amazing thing!! 

Mo- Yay for 9 embies cooking and Sunday transfer! I'll be right behind you :) 

Its really cool to watch all of you wonderful ladies on the 'other' side of infertility! 

Dil- Can't wait to hear how everything goes for you!

As for me, my transfer (we are transferring TWO this time!) is in a week!! I'd love prayers and positive thoughts! So far everything looks good, and shots are going well! Staying optimistic :).


----------



## bubumaci

Everything crossed for you Sun :) xoxo


----------



## MoBaby

Sun how exciting!!! Fx for you!


----------



## vkj73

SunUp said:


> As for me, my transfer (we are transferring TWO this time!) is in a week!! I'd love prayers and positive thoughts! So far everything looks good, and shots are going well! Staying optimistic :).

Good luck!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Everything crossed :)


----------



## snd80

Yay for updates!!! Some great progress ladies!!!

Sun- For SOME unknown reason I had a dream last night that on Valentines Day you found out you were having a girl.... don't know why but hopefully it's a good sign!!! :dust: (Does it mean you spend too much time looking on BNB when you dream of other girls!? :haha:)

Mo- OMG!!! Congrats! I realize this is a late reply behind transfer but :dust:!! I'm ready for some more azoo nieces/nephews!!!! :happydance:

It is just so amazing to see everyone's progress thinking back to where we all started.... and how every one of us have some so far! Back when I first found the lovely girls on BNB I was at my darkest place in LTTC and all of you girls helped me pull thru!! I am forever thankful for each of you!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Keep the GREAT updates coming!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Well snd if you got on facebook!!! Lol


----------



## snd80

Touche' MO.... Touche'!!! :winkwink:


----------



## snd80

BUMP! :haha:

How is everyone?


----------



## MoBaby

I'm pupo with twins! OTD april 1


----------



## diliapickle

Mobaby - Congrats!!! SO exciting!! Will you test early??


----------



## MoBaby

I think I need to wait until Sunday (6dpt) because I had a booster hcg shot yesterday (1dpt) and re says to give booster 5 days. Last pregnancy that was successful I poas 4dpt and it kept getting darker


----------



## diliapickle

So excited for you!!! :) FX!


----------



## snd80

Omg! Yay mo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks :) im feeling positive!! Hopeit stays that way :)


----------



## snd80

Bump! :haha:

Hope everyone is well! Thread is dead and miss hearing from you girls! I know, I know.... I should get on FB, but sorry it just doesn't interest me!

Just wanted to tell all of you I was thinking of ya'll and hope everyone is doing ok with whatever is going on in your lives!

:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## SunUp

Sitting here trying not to puke from nerves! Had beta drawn this AM... :/


----------



## bubumaci

Ooooh ... when do you hear? :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## snd80

Praying for Sun in her time of loss.... :cry:

Hope all is well with everyone. :flower:

Anyone heard from MrsC? Haven't seen her on here in forever! Well, matter of fact not too many others on here either besides me! :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

Sun~ I'm so so sorry! 

Snd~ I'm still here  rarely post but I check on things every once in a while. How are you doing?? Need some pictures of those beautiful babies of yours!


----------



## Stinas

Hi everyone!!!

Snd - You NEED a FB!!!!!!


----------



## snd80

Girl I barely have time to do anything anymore, let alone FB! lol!!!

Here's the boys 7 month picts taken yesterday....

Updates from anyone else? :hugs: to all!!!
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## diliapickle

OMG They are just too cute!!!


----------



## snd80

Well how is everyone?! Miss talking to you all!!! :hugs:

Can you believe I am planning the twins 1st bday?! It's an OMG moment for me!!! So hard to believe!!!!

Don't know if any of you still get on here but wanted to pop in and see how everyone was!


----------



## SunUp

OMG!! First birthday plans ALREADY!!

WOOHOO! Such an amazing thing to celebrate- times 2!


----------



## bubumaci

Doing well over here :) :wave:
Time is just flying by ... Fabi turned 9 months yesterday... Happy 1st birthday to your two :flower:
I don't post much myself on here any more, but avidly still read!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3783.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 9









Fabi 9 Month Collage.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 7









Fabi 9 Month Comparison.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MoBaby

Hey snd! Wow 1 year! I can't believe my LO is 16 months! I'm glad all is well :)

Ps get on facebook!!! 

I don't have anything good to report. See my sig and read my last 2 blog posts. I don't want to type out what's happening again.


----------



## snd80

So happy to hear from you girls!!! :flower: I think of all of you often and wonder what's going on with everyone.

Sun- Next cycle is coming up quick!!! :dust:!!!!! Really hope this one is it for you! :hugs:

Mo- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:!!! Life is just SO unfair sometimes!!! And YES It is SOOOO hard to believe your little man is 16 months!!!! It seems like just yesterday he was born! I'm telling you this year is just flying! Still no FB (LOL)... maybe one day when the world slows down some!

Bubu- Fabi is an absolute DOLL!!!!! He looks like he is just full of personality!!! And a chunker too!!! He's not going hungry for sure! :winkwink:

Attached are our 9 month pict and our attempt at the 10 month pict, which Tristan was NOT having! Sums their personalities just right!!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







025.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7









011.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SunUp

Gah! Bub & SND I just want to squeeze them!!! <3

I have my transfer at the end of next week. Pretty crazy. Not really sure what to think or feel about it. I'm actually kind of 'numb' about this cycle.


----------



## snd80

Happy 1st Birthday to my boo boos!! Sorry it's a crappy pict but photography lady still hasn't gotten my proofs ready. 

How is everyone?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SunUp

Happy birthday sweet boys!! <3 <3

I have my 9 week scan and graduation (fingers crossed) on Friday!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay sunup!
My transfer is next week!!


----------



## SunUp

Yay Mo!!! Fingers crossed and sending positive vibes with :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks. I need it.. It's the end of our IVF journey. Our last transfer.


----------



## s08

I&#8217;m not a member of the facebook group, so it&#8217;s fun to see some updates on here. Congratulations, Sun, on your pregnancy and good luck on your upcoming scan! How have you been feeling?

Bubu and Snd, what gorgeous little boys!!! Couldn&#8217;t get much cuter.

Good luck on your upcoming transfer, Mo! I&#8217;m so hopeful that the end of your IVF journey ends on a high note. Your family so deserves it! We are currently debating on what to do next. In my heart, I don&#8217;t feel like we&#8217;ve reached the end of our own IVF journey, but I&#8217;m just not sure how much more we can withstand. I think we&#8217;re up for one more round in the new year. We&#8217;ll be in Hawaii for Thanksgiving, and I think that will be a great time to take a break from it all and relax (as much as you can with a 2 year old)&#8230;and then back to it in January. 

I&#8217;d love to hear how everyone else is getting along!


----------

